# IVF/ISCI starting May 2010, anyone?



## JaniceT

Hi everyone,

I'm new here. I've been through 2 ICSI cycles last year with BFN's.

Have taken almost 9 months off to recouperate and live a little. My doctor's appointment will be the 2nd week of April and ICSI procedure will begin in the 2nd week of May.

Is there anyone out there who's planning for the same month and want to me by cycle buddy?

Lots Love,
Janice


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Janice,

Welcome :) So sorry to hear you've been through 2 ICSI cycles and they weren't successful. That must be so difficult and it really scares me as I want to be so positive about ICSI but I know that it doesn't always work and that we must prepare ourselves for that. 

whats your background? Do they know why it might have not taken/worked for you?

i'm not sure of my protocol yet (I find out next week) but I'm hoping to start the drugs in April and assume EC/ET will be in May as well.

I would like to join you :) I can let you knwo more about my plan/timings when I know next week!

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

I had my consultation last week and have been told I have to go on the pill for a couple of months before treatment starts. I know it's the long protocol I will be doing but not sure exactly when starting. I'm hoping for May but it might not start until June.

Good luck ladies xoxoxo


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Butterfly,

Did they explain why you have to go on the pill for a couple of months? I really don't want to do that and my nurse said I shouldn't have to. I'm waiting for my consultation next week so hopefully I will find out full details then.

xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Butterfly,

Did they explain why you have to go on the pill for a couple of months? I really don't want to do that and my nurse said I shouldn't have to. I'm waiting for my consultation next week so hopefully I will find out full details then.

xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Butterfly, just noticed your signature and am so sorry for your loss :( 

I really hope you get a BFP soon xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

MummyIwanabe said:



> Hi Butterfly,
> 
> Did they explain why you have to go on the pill for a couple of months? I really don't want to do that and my nurse said I shouldn't have to. I'm waiting for my consultation next week so hopefully I will find out full details then.
> 
> xxx

He said it was to regulate my periods - I said my periods are always regular so he agreed to me being on pill for 6 weeks instead of 3 months but he said it would make no difference to when my treatment will start because of the waiting list. He said that if I was on the pill they are able to exactly pinpoint when the treatment will start rather than relying on my phone call on the first day of my period.

Our treatment involves PGD because of losing our daughter to a genetic condition :cry:

Good luck with your consultation :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Butterfly, I assume your treatment is on the NHS?

So sorry about your daughter :( 

Will let you know how I get on with consultation next week.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yes we get one cycle funded on the NHS so hoping and praying that it works.

Where is your appointment?


----------



## Tory123

Hi Janice, Butterfly and MummyIwanabe

Janice third time lucky im sure, good luck for May. And hopefully May will be a good month for everyone else x


I have been told I will start IVF in may, so can I join you through this journey. I have my appointment with the nurses on the 17th March. I am a little bit apprenhensive as had loads of test as everyone else along the way and all come back ok apart from my latest test for AMH where my results come back 2.78 so odds are abit against me before I start just hoping they can do something to help this.

Look forward to keeping eye on everyones progress.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

My appointment is in Hampshire. I'm having a scan and consultation on thurs 18th to find out if I'm suitable for treatment and what meds I'll need.

Good luck Tory - I've read that there have been many successful stories with a low AMH so try not to worry, you're having the best chance possible now with IVF so fingers crossed you will get your BFP very soon :)

May is the month for us girls! :)


----------



## tickledpink

Looks like I might be joining you ladies! We've been TTC for over three years now and were told last month that we didn't qualify for funding for 'assisted conception' - basically I'm too old (36 last month) and we haven't been trying long enough... if three years isn't long enough then ****!!!!!! :growlmad: Anyways, my parents have _very _kindly said they will pay for us to go private. We had our first consultation today - just 8 days after making our first enquiry. I'm currently on CD21 so they won't be able to start before my next period is due as they plan on a long protocol - so they would be looking at starting ICSI around the 21st April (hopefully when my second period is due), with EC and ET sometime in May. I'm both excited and nervous... after waiting so long, things now seem to be going so fast and I'm a little bewildered and already beginning to wonder what I've let myself in for :wacko: Good luck to us all :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's good tickledpink that you got an appt so quickly! I've been waiting 3 weeks for mine and that's still private! had lots of blood tests etc tho so I have been doing something which is good for me as otherwise I felt like time was standing still!

Keep an eye on the March thread and there are some ladies in there that have had the treatment and are in their 2ww. It's really interesting to read and see what lies ahead for us! xx


----------



## wish2bmama

May I join you ladies? It looks like my baseline is may 2ish! They have me on bcps already!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi wish2bmama, welcome!

I always find it interesting how some are on bcp some aren't, some start before period comes some don't. It's all very confusing!! I'm waiting for AF on 30th march and hoping the consultation next week goes ok so we can get stated soon! Doing me nut in!

With all the successful stories on here it's really encouraging but also making me extremely nervous that it wont work for me. 

Roll on Thursday next week! lol xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome tickledpink and wish2bmama

Well it definitely looks like our treatment isn't going to start until June so I no long belong in this thread but I think I'll stick around to stalk you all if you don't mind.

Hopefully I'll be able to give you some support albeit very little as I no nothing about the whole IVF process!!

Oh I am due to start BCP next week which is when my next period is due.

Is anyone trying to lose weight or doing any special exercise program?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh yes definately stick around butterfly. We're all on a learning journey here!

I'm not trying to loose weight or doing anything different. I know in previous threads people have mentioned acupuncture but I hear its very expensive and I'd rather save the pennies incase we need another ICSI treatmnent! x


----------



## wish2bmama

I agree, acupuncture is really expensive and we need to save as well. If it does or doesn't work out, we will either be saving for a baby or more treatments. lol


----------



## wish2bmama

How is everyone?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm OK I've had a great weekend, OH has kept me distracted by keeping me busy and socialising lots and i've had a really good weekend. I find the weeks hard as I work from home and don't talk to a soul usually apart from my parents and OH and its been quite isolating at times. The time goes so slowly when you're waiting for something like this!! Appt on thurs tho to find out protocol so I can't wait for that!!!!!

How bout everyone else? xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Woot for Apt on thursday!! :happydance: That's sweet of your OH to help keep you busy. 

I can't wait for this weekend! Our 4 year anniversary is on Wed!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Happy Anniversary wish2bmama! :) Hope you are doing something nice :) xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks mummyIwanabe! I think DH is planning a getaway weekend! I'm not sure where yet... probably local, but romantic. :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Sounds fantastic! lucky you! hope the weather is as nice as today :) xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

So I been to consultation today and I think I'm looking like a May EC and ET! :)

Gota call the clinic on day 1 of my next cycle to make the day 19 appointment. so that should be on 30th march i call. Then I'll start my protocol on day 19 and EC should be around 4th May with ET 7th May if all goes to plan! So maybe I'll know the outcome by the 21st May!! 

I couldn't catch this cycle, although I'm on day 17 as they were really busy with EC 5 weeks after that so have to wait till next cycle but it only means an extra 2 weeks so I can live with that!

Anyone going to be around the same time as me?! :) xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

YAY!! :happydance: That's awesome! I'm so excited for you! :happydance:

I will only be 2 weeks behind you! EC is looking like the 17th for us.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yay wish2bmama! :friends:

Hurry up mid april/may!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

You got that right! This seems like the longest wait EVER!! haha. I'm taking a class to help keep me busy.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh that's a good idea wish2b, I'm going to get busier with work soon so that will help!


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay for work! :) What kind of work do you do? I am currently an out-of-work-for-the-time-being Dental Assistant who is switching to Nursing. LOL


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I am a photographer and mainly specialise in weddings :) xx


----------



## wish2bmama

That's an amazing job! OH that must be wonderful. xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It is great :) xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck to you ladies.

Sadly we've been told that treatment will not start until July boooooo


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Sorry to hear that Butterfly I'm glad you're booked in for it though and you have something to focus your attention on! 

At the moment I'm sleeping really badly. Got lots on my mind I guess but for the past week I've been really restless at night. Most unlike me!

Just can't wait for my AF to come on hopefully tuesday and then start meds mid april!

Hurry up!!!!! xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh no Butterfly, I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs:

mummyiwannabe, I am in the same boat with sleep. I just have so much going on in my brain, I have a hard time shutting down for bed. FX the :witch: shows soon for you!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi wish2bmama,

First night of better sleep last night :) still restless but not so much. Think it was cos I was so tired!!!!

Got some aches in my tummy last night and this morning so the witch is on her way I hope lol Should arrive tuesday if I'm still like clockwork! lol

Where abouts are you in the waiting malarky! Are you waiting for your appointment at beginning of may? When will you start the drugs? :)


----------



## wish2bmama

That's great mummyiwannabe! :happydance: Yay for sleep! :)

Yes, I am waiting for my baseline apt in may. Just got the Date plan!! May 5th!! I go off bcp two days before! I just got a staph infection on my leg though... ugh. So I am taking antibiotics and it canceled out my bcps. But just for the ten days I have to take them. Clinic says it's okay as we have 5 weeks until apt. 

Is your next apt to down reg or baseline? I'm still really new to it all and trying figure it all out as I go. :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I don't know what a baseline is...:haha: hmmm I've had a scan to check all is well before I start and i know I should start the meds around 17th april if period comes on time! That's all I know really!! My next appt will be to show me how to use the drugs and down reg then i'll have scans to check on my progress, then start stimulating and then EC hopefully early may!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh me too! They must mean the samething. LOL


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hehe :)

Where's everyone else on this thread?! 

Have a great weekend wish2bmama :) xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks! You too! 

And I was just wondering myself about that... ??


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Weird! the other threads have lots of activity maybe its just the two of us doing the treatment in may! :) xxx


----------



## underthestars

I'm hoping to start in may too! (but it might be june...) as I've just been put on the pill for 2 months to regualte me and my start date (which I was pleased with as my cycles can be very regular to very irregular for reasons totally unknown to me) then starting at day 21 of second month which would be about the 12th May. I say maybe June as they may do 3 months on the pill depending on how long it takes dh sperm to arrive at the unit from the pct where it's currently residing (apparently it's a paperwork nightmare). So...can I join you?! I'm long protocol IVF or ICSI depending on the sperm quality. Have a good wkend


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Of course! Welcome underthestars! It's great to hear from you! :) 

Your treatment sounds similar to mine although i'm not on bcp. xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Welcome underthestars! I am on long protocal too. Two months of bcp.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

My Af came yesterday! 2 days early and never arrives during the day usually in the morning! so I called the clinic this morning to book my day 19 appointment. The lady is calling me on weds to confirm the date but I'm expecting it to be 16th april. I should start taking the drugs then! woohoo!

Suffering a bit at the moment tho! lol


----------



## tubs

Hi Girls!
Can I join?? 

Baseline scan booked in for the 11th of May. I'll be starting bcp when af arrives (due around the 5th) - so that will be the start of the journey for me. I am so excited and scared at the same time.
Nice to have other people to share journey with.

tubs!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Welcome tubs :) good to hear from some fellow may'ers lol.

I'm sure you never thought you'd be in this position, I certainly didn't and a lot of the girls on here didn't but you'll find great support here and its fab!

Feel free to ask Q's, let us know more about you if you wana :) xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome under the stars and tubs.

MummyIwanabe - sorry you're suffering but yay to starting the treatment.

As for me I finally got my BCP prescribed but have been told NOT to start it until my April bleed and will be on it for 3 months. 

Hope everyone is ok 

xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

whens your april bleed due butterfly? :)

I'm feeling a bit better now, so pleased its arrived on time!! :) :happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

Welcome tubs! :wave:

mummyiwannabe, Yay for af!! :happydance: !! That's wonderful! (odd isn't? Wishing for her after so long of wishing her away? lol) I'm sorry to hear you are suffering tho :(.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh its really odd! I hate wishing time away as well, life is so precious sometimes. I went to a memorial recently and it was so tragic. Made me stop and think but even now I still want the time to whizz on by until I can start! I think the 2ww would be just awful waiting! cannot imagine the wondering and longing to test early!!

Cant believe my Af turned up 2 days early! My first thought was oh good but then disappointment a miracle didnt happen - not that I was expecting one tho!! xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh its really odd! I hate wishing time away as well, life is so precious sometimes. I went to a memorial recently and it was so tragic. Made me stop and think but even now I still want the time to whizz on by until I can start! I think the 2ww would be just awful waiting! cannot imagine the wondering and longing to test early!!

Cant believe my Af turned up 2 days early! My first thought was oh good but then disappointment a miracle didnt happen - not that I was expecting one tho!! xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

MummyIwanabe said:


> whens your april bleed due butterfly? :)
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better now, so pleased its arrived on time!! :) :happydance:

 

AF is due around 10th April. I will be on holiday but will be taking my prescription with me and then I have to phone the clinic when I get back!!

Glad you are feeling better :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

cool! Hope you're going somewhere nice!! :) we need a holiday! hehe! xx


----------



## Tory123

Hello Girls and good luck to May IVF'ers

Sorry been away for a bit, I have been reading the thread just not had time to update. Excuses excuses but I have two foster children that keep me very busy. I Feel a bit down about the whole IVF thing was positive previously but since hearing got very low AMH 2.6 I have been abit negative along with male low sperm and aged 35. Sorry girls I will try and have a better mood tom. 

This is what I have got to do in May phone hospital first day of May period. Then they need to know when my Day 21 will be. Meds then will be ordered and a date given to start using the suprefact injections.

Tory x


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw Tory123 :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you are feeling down. 

Keeping busy can really help! xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hope you feel happier soon Tory. Sounds like your protocol/advice is same as mine.

:) xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Just got my appt for induction on drugs etc. It's the 14th April and I'll start on 16th as expected! Should get my drugs through soon! yay!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Tory - sorry you're feeling down :hugs:

Fantastic news for MummyIwanabe!! Not long now!


----------



## wish2bmama

Fantastic news mummyiwannabe!! :happydance: !! Not long!!


----------



## underthestars

Thank you and hello! (that sounds so silly doesn't it but I hope you follow the thinking?!)

Been away a few days (we do that a lot at the moment - making the most of the (hopefuly short) time when there's nothing holding us at home!) and came back to some lovely welcomes!

Thank you! Not a lot to add tonight really - just busying myself as you do. hope everyone is having a calm wednesday - it's always the worst day of the week I think! Loving that there's a few of us on this path together. It really does help.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh I'm glad there's more people on this thread now too! We can help each other through this bumpy journey! :) xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

You guys said it! I'm glad to have more people. It's almost Easter! I plan to get DH a basket of goodies. Maybe hide some eggs around the house? Hmm.


----------



## wish2bmama

I'd also like to add that I just looked at pictures of bunnies and they are really cute. :) Cute things fill me with joy at the moment! :blush:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

haha nice idea wish2bmama. I'm so looking forward to having some time off. We can all relax and know that the next 4 days are going to go REALLY quickly!! :) kinda good but kinda bad at the same time! xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone, please can I join you?!!
I have just found out that I am starting the IVF process in May and am sooooooooo excited I'm practically bouncing off the walls! 
It's been so lovely reading through all your posts, MummyIwanabe I can completely relate to you, I work from home as well and when you're waiting for the next step it can feel like eternity when you're on your own all day - in fact it's nearly sent me loopy a few times!!
Not long for you now at all til your down regging, you must be so excited!!
I'm kind of already downregging as I'm on Prostap long term for my endometriosis so not sure how this will affect my protocol??!!
Anyway, Happy Easter to everyone!!
xx


----------



## doodles29

Hey all

Please may I join you all too????

AF arrived today (should have been Monday but never mind!) have called the clinic we are using to let them know and they have now closed for the Easter. Will have to ring them on Tues to confirm the next steps. I was advised that i would start tablets on Day 19 - so counting down the days!! Yippee. 

Like you all I have never wished for AF so much in my life!!! Typical of my life for it to be late tho, although I was thinking that perhaps it was all going to happen naturally. NO CHANCE!

Catch you all soon and see how things are progressing with everyone.:happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi summer breeze and doodles29! Welcome! 

Summer breeze - it's exciting isn't it!! I guess none of us thought we'd ever be in this situation but its great to know there's options for us and this forum is fantastic for advice!
Good to know you work from home too so hopefully you'll be on here lots with me!! :)
Not sure how the prostap will affect your protocol. Someone maybe able to help if you post a thread on forum :)

Doodles29 - your AF was due same time as mine! Mine came on Sunday (technically monday) and I too will be taking tablets on day 19!!! Perhaps we are on the same!

Are you taking provera for day 19 for a week? buserelin for down regging from day 21 and gonal-f for stim?

We should have our EC same sort of time! Are you having ICSI? Why do you need treatment? Hope you don't mind me asking! I have so many Q's! hehe :haha: 

Tell us a bit about yourselves summer breeze and doodles :) xxx


----------



## ACLIO

I had a call from my private consultant yesterday. To cut a long story short NHS dr was shocking he ran all the relevant tests but was not a nice man. We went private because he just didn't answer any of our questions. The private consultant confirm we would need ICSI but there's plenty DH swimmers for it to work. I don't know DH figures yet though as he's posting the out to me. HNS can not even find the results and they did it yet the private consultant got them from them. Sorry I know this is confussing. The private consultant was really nice and advised us to have our free go at ICSI before coming to him and paying, I thought this was lovely of him he wasnt pushing for business or anything he genuinely wants to help. 

Anyway the consultant has said we've had the relevant test and he's emailing the new NHS consultant on the assisted unit. He's feel we should be starting the ball rolling ASAP :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I don't know if I'll have to have tablets to bring AF on or what. I keep reading that everyone seems to be on injections so I assume they'll give me them at some point. I guess they'll explain everything to me on the 21st April

Sorry if I've bored you all with my long post
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi MummyIwanabe!

Yes i will definitely be on lots!
Well we started ttc last Jan and started having problems with periods last APril, had loads of scans then laparoscopy and found I had a nasty case of stage IV Endometriosis which had a lot of bowel involvement. An MRI scan and a far too intrusive sigmoidoscopy later and I was having joint major surgery with gynae and bowel surgeon, had loads of endo & cysts removed and a bowel dissection. That was 3 weeks ago. Went straight onto Prostap as essentially my consultant doesn't want me to have any more periods so it will be a hysterectomy after (Hopefully successful) IVF. So i think that's why they're whizzing me through quickly. I'm hoping because I'll have already down regulated for 5 weeks by the time of my appointment that I'll get straight into the stimulating, I've sent an email to the nurse to find out (I'm so impatient!)
So that's my story really, you're so right, I never thought in a million years I would be in this situation. This time last year, IVF was just something poor people on tele had, I never dreamt I would find myself here, but when I start to feel sorry for myself I just remind myself THANK GOD this isn't 30-40 years ago when there would have been no hope at all now, game over. Thank heavens for modern medicine!!
Anyway, sorry I think i've rambled on a bit there!
Is this your first time on IVF MummyIwanabe??
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Aclio - that's good news that hopefully you should be able to start soon and its great to hear the ball is rolling. I cannot understand how some consultants are so bad and horrible, they shouldn't be given the job if they're not sensitive enough to understand our thoughts and feelings.

Summer breeze - Thanks for letting us know a bit about yourself. Sounds like you've been through the mill a bit but hopefully this will be the start of your journey to your BFP!!! I too am massively impatient!! We are hugely lucky that our fertility problems have happened when medicine could help!!

This is indeed my first time at ICSI and hopefully my last! lol! well maybe not maybe that might be for baby number 2! haha! xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Aclio, that's dreadful, I must admit I am rather nervous about leaving my private consultant for 1 go of NHS IVF but apparently he will be 'overseeing it'
Hopefully they can get their act together.

Fingers crossed it will be first time lucky for us all!!

Thanks a lot for the idea of posting a new thread about Prostap, I've just done it (I think!) so we'll see if anyone responds!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I hope it is first time lucky for all of us!!!

When's your next appt Summer breeze? xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Well I'm going to see the senior nurse on May 3rd, I asked her how long from then I would get started and she said straight away! I nearly cried cause i was expecting it to be months away! I think she mentioned that it might be about a week for all the medication to be delivered but then I can get started, I think because I'm not having periods they can just choose when to start too. Gosh is it just because I'm a newbie or is the whole process really confusing?!
What's next for you MummyIwanabe? when's your next appointment and what will happen then??
xx


----------



## ACLIO

mummyiwanabe - I don't know how they get a job. Doctors are supposed to be good talking to people he defiantly did not have a bedside manner.

summerbreeze - the private consultant knows the NHS dr as he works with him at the NHS hospital as well. He's going to keep involved with us and wants us to call him if I need anything. He's given me his mobile and everything


----------



## Summer Breeze

Oh really?! Wow, your private consultant sounds amazing! How lovely of him. That must be so reassuring to have so much support from him, that's awesome Aclio 
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

ps.. Where is your picture from? It looks very similar to where I went on honeymoon!


----------



## ACLIO

It was from our honeymoon in the Maldives


----------



## ACLIO

The private consultant is a lovely man. I wish he was treating us on the NHS


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo wow we went to the maldives for our honeymoon too! *sigh* wish we were going there again this year! lol!!!

Next apt is now 13th April to be shown how to use the drugs. Expecting a phone call next week to deliver the drugs and starting the drugs on 16th april. Eek!!! :)


----------



## ACLIO

I want to be back in the Maldives is so relaxed and chilled

You must be excited to get everything started. What happened on your first appointment? I just really don't know what to expect with us all ready have the tests done


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I had blood taken etc. Then my first appt was with the consultant. She did a scan (an internal one) to check my ovaries etc. She discussed the protocol I'd be on, our success rate, the process etc.

Then I just had to wait for my period. That arrived on Monday and now I have to wait for day 19 before I can start. I have an appt a few days before so they can show me how to do the drugs :)


----------



## ACLIO

I've had all my bloods taken, HSG, Internal scan etc and DH samples. 

My Af's are none existent so I'd probably be 50 before AF arrived if I had to wait lol


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's good you've had everything done and now you just got to wait for your next appt and hopefully start very soon after that! :) 

We've got a few bank holiday coming up soon, easter, early may and end of may so that's all gona help us with the wait as our OH's can keep us busy!!! I love bank hol weekends! shame about the soddin weather tho!!! lol xxx


----------



## ACLIO

I know I love the long weekends. We might have a night away in Manchester some retail therapy a nice meal and hotel :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Sounds fab! :)


----------



## Summer Breeze

Haha, we went to the Maldives for our honeymoon too! 
I said to my husband last night - wouldn't it be ace if you were super rich - you could just escape to the Maldives until it was time to start!!
You're so right about the bank holidays, time goes so much quicker with the hubbie to keep us busy!
Ooh Aclio your weekend sounds lovely!Nothing quite as glamorous for us, we're clearing out the loft  oooh we're such crazy kids!

xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Haha, we went to the Maldives for our honeymoon too! 
I said to my husband last night - wouldn't it be ace if you were super rich - you could just escape to the Maldives until it was time to start!!
You're so right about the bank holidays, time goes so much quicker with the hubbie to keep us busy!
Ooh Aclio your weekend sounds lovely!Nothing quite as glamorous for us, we're clearing out the loft  oooh we're such crazy kids!

xx


----------



## doodles29

Hi all

Glad to have finally finished work and offically started the Bank Hol weekend - weather is meant to be pants tho. Anyway will still be making the most of the time off. Its great to hear that we are all around the same time and will be able to support each other through this journey.

Mummyiwanabe it looks like we could be on the very same dates. I am waiting for day 19 to start my meds - but I have no idea what ones they are or for how long I will be taking them. I was hoping to find out today but now the clinic is shut for easter I will have to wait until next week. I have regular cycles but have mild PCOS, OH has very (and I mean VERY) low sperm count and chances of catching naturally are slim. But here we are 3 years after first trying and we are about to start the bumpy journey of ICSI and I can't wait - I am so excited but also very nervous. I am hoping and praying that we catch on our 1 and only NHS ICSI cycle. Not sure we can afford to go private!

Not only am I hoping and praying for myself but for all the other ladies on this thread - Good Luck to us all and keep updating!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh weather is going to be horrid.

oo how exciting if we're going to have treatment at same time!! 

Sadly we're private. In a way at least we get on with it. We didn't qualify I'm 25, and need ICSI because of DH low morphology 

Whoop whoop for lie in tomo!! :)


----------



## doodles29

Well I have just been over to the March ICSI/IVF'ers and it looks like we have a lot ahead of us.

I will keep you posted after the bank hol, once I have more details from the clinic.

Have a fab Bank Hol!


----------



## Summer Breeze

At least we have each other for support!!

Yaay for a lie in!

Have a fab Easter everyone!
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girls
Hope you all had a lovely Easter?
Anyone got any news? I am as always waiting... wishing my life away til the next step!
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

I had a great easter! It was 80 degrees and beautiful! :) 

No news. Just waiting and waiting. I can't wait! Haha.. Well, I did find a relaxation CD for myself. And have been going to the gym in a last minute try to get fit before May 5th. I feel pretty good at the mo.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Cor I'm the same Summer breeze! Getting more impatient as well. First of all I was wishing I could just start down regging which will be a week on friday but now I just wish I was stimulating!!! Ugh! 

Wish2bmama - where were you? It wasn't 80 degrees here! doh!!! 

Haven't had my drugs delivered yet either! doh! Guess they gota take payment for that first haha!! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

mummyIwannabe, I am currently in Texas. It's definatly different from Germany or Boston that's for sure! :) It's like a living vacation! Except for the cacti and tumbleweeds.. haha


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi wish2bmama & MummyIwanabe!

Ooh 80 degrees sounds nice, I'd be much happier waiting this out in 80 degrees!

I know what you mean, last week I was so giddy with excitement that my appointment had come through so quickly, "a month is nothing" i thought! but now I am back to being impatient again and suddenly 3 and a bit weeks seems like a life time away!

I want to get myself one of those things you all have at the bottom of your posts where it counts down to your next steps, how do you do that?? 
Mind you, I don't really know what I'm counting down to which doesn't really help!
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hey Summer breeze! You can just click on my ticker and it will take you to the website you need. Just follow the instructions and at the end copy the part that says BBcode signature. Then paste it at the bottome of your signature (which is in "user CP" at the top of the page, scroll down and click "signature) Hope I helped! :flower:

Haha, I woke up this morning thinking.. "oh, only 28 days.. ARG!" lol My Dad is going to come visit me on the 20th for a few days to help make the days go faster. I would be so lost with out my Daddy, that's for sure.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Summerbreeze,

Don't you have any dates yet? What are you waiting for at the moment? an AF? Whatever you're waiting for you can do a ticker for that! I did one counting down until my AF arrived and now I got one for counting down until I down reg!! Can't wait for the one where I'm counting down from stim to EC! hehe! 

Let me know if you get any probs with your ticker and we can help you!!

Wish2bmama - wow texas sounds nice and hot! not like us in UK! It's rubbish at the moment! god knows where spring has gone although I'm told its gona be nice from tomorrow until sunday :) xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Ah, thank you you two!! Ooh, can't wait to get myself one!

The reason i'm not too sure what i'm waiting for is, I have my appointment on May 3rd and when i asked when I would actually be starting the IVF cycle she said "pretty much straight away" I think i'll just have to wait for all the drugs to arrive, I think she said that would take about a week. I'm on Prostap so not having any periods so I think they can just start me off whenever they like and judging from what people have said on here I think I will start straight onto the stimming bit.
God, its all soooooo confusing!!! 
It would be so lovely if we were all around the same time, 

MummyIwanabe, how long will you be down regging for?

Wish2bmama what happens at your baseline appointment, how far away from starting treatment are you??

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow, that is confusing. My clinic has me on bc right now, and I go off of them on may 3rd, and then my baseline is on the 5th. At that point they will do a vaginal ultrasound to see how my ovaries are doing and all of that. They will take bloods and a urine test. Then they will give me the stim meds and it all begins. It's looking like a very busy day that day! :) Maybe your clinic is doing something like this?

I am on BC to regulate me so my cycle is what they want it to be. They want me to go off of them on the 3rd because it takes a few days for AF to come so the baseline apt falls around cd 1. I'm still also in the world of wonder about all of it. I guess I am learning as I go!

MummyIwannabe, I'm glad the weather is suppose to be nice! Yay! Only 9 days for you!!!!! WOOOT


----------



## ACLIO

summer breeze - I'm in a similar situation to yourself. I have no AF's. DH and I are being referred for ICSI due to his low count. We've had all our tests done so they said we should get started straight away. I don't know what they'll do though with my AF's


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo Summer breeze do a ticker to countdown until your appointment on the 3rd! :)

I think I will be down regging for perhaps 2 weeks... that's what others in a similar situation have taken so I guess it might be the same. Ugh 2 long weeks of not really doing that much! I think the stim bit is the most exciting! haha! :haha:

I think we are gona be around the same time ish! They told me they predicted EC either 10th may that week or maybe 17th if I'm slow to respond. I'm hoping for the 10th!! xx


----------



## ACLIO

MummyIwanabe - you seem to be so well informed. I was just told I had my appointment on the 21st April with the assisted unit. I really don't know what to expect


----------



## Aphrodite

I have to say Im not feeling too excited about the stimms...well maybe a bit lol. I kind of feel tempted to do it now!! I think the first one is the worst, once you know what to expect and stuff. hopefully it will be ok :wacko: :wacko: I'll post how I get on. Mummy, the stimms go so fast, once I got into the routine of it the time flew by. I cannot believe its been 3 and a half weeks! Ill be up the duff before I know it!!! :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Aclio - I ask lots of questions hehe! They prob hate me cos I'm a pain! :haha: but I've also stalked a lot of peeps on here who are similar age and similar issue and guestimated from their experience lol!

Is this your first appointment? what are you having done? A scan? what day are you on your cycle?

Make a ticker and put it in your signature so we can see you counting down to something! It's great to watch it going down, really helps I think! :) xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

You will indeed aphrodite, positive thinking I like it!! :)

It's funny my friend is due at beginning of may and Im thinking hopefully I will get my BFP at the end of May and then say, well I didnt wana steal your lime light but now its my turn! hahaha! :) she's been waiting the whole time for me to say I'm preggos and of course it hasn't happened :( really wanted to share our pregnancies together but sadly it wasn't meant to be! Just hope I do get a BFP eventually and can enjoy it as much as she has hehe! xx


----------



## ACLIO

We've been under the fertility consultant he's ran all the test HSG, ultra sound bloods etc and DH swimmers test. I have PCOS and DH has a low count so we have been refereed to the assisted unit for ICSI. My AF's are none existent my last natural AF was September. I was given tablets for my HSG in January and had nothing since. The consultant did say we've had all the tests need so should get started straight away but started with what I don't know.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hmmm I'm not sure. Don't know if you'll need to down reg or not. Perhaps post a thread and see if anyone has been in same situation... maybe they can help tell you what will happen next :) xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Yeah I might do that. Thank you

I've added a ticker for my appointment :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ooo 13 days :) hehe xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ugh honestly I was told that my prescription had been sent off and I should get a phone call this week to pay for drugs and get delivery. Well I was told not to panic and it was all in order but I called drug company today and they don't have a prescription for me!!

I've had to tell the clinic that they need to re send it. Not end of world as they always have spare but just goes to show you have to keep on top of things!

haha back to me being a pain and calling all the time! lol jk! xxx :)


----------



## ACLIO

are you going private or NHS?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

private xx


----------



## ACLIO

Your best keeping on top of them then, especially when your paying. I've got 1 free go on the NHS at Jessops, Sheffield. Then if needed we've already seen the consultant who works there privately so he'll do all he can to help us. He's spoke with the NHS consultant already telling him we should get started ASAP as all the test are done. He even gave me his mobile number if I needed his help with anything


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's really nice of him to do that. It's great when you meet someone who's helpful and goes that extra mile :) sounds like you've got a good one there! :) xx


----------



## doodles29

Hey you guys

Glad to see you are all still here, just hanging around, waiting and waiting!!!!

Sounds like we should all move to Texas if its 80 degrees over there. Looking out of my Window today it looks like Spring is finally here and don't all the daffodils look so pretty!

Anyway just an update for you all - I have finally heard from my clinic who tell me everything is in order and not to worry - I now feel like a pain for haressing them (a bit like you Mummy) but I don't like not being in control. They say that i should get a call today about my meds being delivered some time next week ready to start on the 19th - woo hoo I am soo excited!!!!:happydance:

Looks like we are all progressing along but just not quick enough for all of us! You can't rush a good thing though girls!:thumbup:


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm a fan of all the tickers! :) 

Doodles, I love daffodils! I'm glad spring has come for you! 

I too feel like I am a pain to the clinic. I call them for every little thing. LOL. I got a staph infection on my leg and had to take antibiotics and called the clinic frantic about what to do! :haha: They were nice about it though.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo wow doodles think we're gona be doing the drugs at the same time roughly! I'm down regging on 16th - is that down regging you're doing on 19th? My drugs should be delivered next week too!!

I love this weather it's great! puts me in such a good mood and its fri already tomo! yay!!

xxx


----------



## cazd

Heya ladies! 

I'm booked to start my first round of ivf Mid- May. Just waiting for the :witch: to land and I'll have more of an idea on the date.

Can't wait to have my last AF before IVF!

OK - so I've posted now so this thread'll be in my list. I'll come back later and properly catch up with whos here and when everyones starting. xxxx


----------



## Aphrodite

Woo hoo Doodles and Mummy, ur the next batch to start the drugs :happydance:

It seems amazing how many people are having IVF. The nurse at the clinic on Tuesday told me they have 40 egg collections this week :wacko: and thats just one clinic! Altough they do serve a wide area still seems like a lot. I never thought about IVF before, of course, why would I? Now it has totally taken over my life!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Woo hoo! I cant wait!!

It is amazing, I said that to my OH the other day. The clinic was so busy with people I couldn't believe it!! I was so nieve before thinking "oh you had ivf, cool" I had no idea what went into it, what happens, how hard it is, the waiting the stress of it all. No idea! It's so great that its there tho, without it we'd be stuffed! x


----------



## ACLIO

Good luck to you all :)

Fingers crossed i might get my date after my appointment on the 21st


----------



## Aphrodite

Ur right Mummy, I'm tryin gnot to complain as I keep thinking about my parents who were 'unexplained' and Mum only had one fallopian tube. After 6 years of heartache they looked into adoption-IVF just wasn't around then. DH's Auntie had to adopt too. Mum had me naturally in the end tho. I feel lucky we have such a good chance of having our own biological child. I remember talking to someone a few years ago who said she'd had 15 rounds (thinking now, musthave been IUI plus a few frozen in there, I dont know of anyone who has had 15 cycles) and I remember thinking, I could never go through all that. But here I am! I think one thing this IVF has taught both DH and I is that we can cope with more than we think we can. Its actually been quite positive in that I feel more able to face and deal with difficult things in the future. x x x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I agree, at first I felt cheated that we couldn't have one naturally but now I feel so happy that there's a proceedure out that that's suitable for us. I feel fine with it all now and it still kinda feels like it's not really happening to me because I've not started anything yet!

I thought this might be pressure on myself and DH but infact I think its made us stronger. We haven't argued at all, we've taken it all in our stride. My mum is really proud of how I've coped and I think this forum has a lot to do with that. It's been so good to talk to other people in the same situation or similar and I find a great source of comfort knowing that you are all here. It sucks that we are here but at least we have each other :)

Looking forward to enjoying the sunshine this weekend and woo hoo another weekend! I love it when its the weekend it makes it go quicker!

aclio - once the weekend is gone (which is always goes quickly) it'll be 9 days until your appt! :) xxx


----------



## Aphrodite

I feel the same tho still, I feel like its not happening even tho this time next week, EC will be imminent! I think the injections are making it a bit more real as its the most known thing of IVF, you have to inject ureself. Glad uve coped so well Mummy, we have to, we havent argued atall but we are a strong couple, I knew we would be OK. How long have u ot been married?


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girlies

Thanks so much for your help with the ticker, I have my very own one now heehee!!

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine! Seems like everything is moving (albeit very slowly!) for everyone, how exciting!

I had a letter today from my consultant that says that as I am already down regulating at the moment my treatment will start with stimulating!!

This could be as early as 10th May, yipeeee!! He has put that I'll be stimulating with 'hMG at a dose of 300 units' No idea what this bit means!!

So have people got nice things planned for the weekend? We're going to a wedding which I'm really looking forward to, although the 6 hour car journey down tonight, not so much! Thank heavens for my iphone so i can keep popping on here!

xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

been married for 2 years in sept, together 8 years :) makes me laugh that we were so careful when we were younger and we needn't have been :rofl:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo summer breeze do you have an app for that?

I don't know what HMG is guess its just the stim drug but that's great news! woo hoo 10th may here you come!! :)

I've got MIL coming round tomo then seeing family on sunday so bit of a family weekend this one! :) We usually work weekends so its good to cram in some family time in mean time and tnite we're seeing mates! they're like our family too! :)

Loving this sunny weather! cut the grass this afternoon! first time this year! lol


----------



## Aphrodite

LOL Mummy we were the same, after our honeymoon I was PETRIFIED I was pregnant even though we used 2 types of birth control! I was so naive :rofl:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Sadly no MummyIwanabe haven't got an app but just go onto the website. I keep looking to see if they bring one out!

Yes I think you're probably right about the stimms. Ooh hopefully I won't be too far behind you then! Eeeek!!!

xx


----------



## cazd

Watcha.... We're booked for the 10th may too! Just depends on the two :witch:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

horray! there's more and more of us now :) whoopie! xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Gosh MummyIwanabe, only 5 days to go! That's sooooooooooooooo close!!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I know! wish it was the stim part but at least I will be on the road soon! :) 

xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Hi Ladies!

Hopefully I'll be joining you all next month... we were due to start April 17th but they've now decided that they want DH to have _one more test_ :roll: This time it's something called a Karyotype test... They've told us the resuts could take up to 4-6 weeks :shock: but they will try and rush them through so we can start next month... 

Good luck to you all!

Dee :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Hey tickledpink! I hope they can rush the results so you can start!!


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I've just had abit of a strange going on. My last natural AF was September January brought on with tablets for HSG. Sorry if this is too much information but I've just been to the toilet and some light blood is present when I first wiped so I'm wondering if AF is on its way.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

might be Aclio! I guess that's good that it's come? does that mean you can get started sooner?! :) xxx


----------



## ACLIO

I'm worried that if it is AF it will delay things. What if they want to wait till I come on again and I don't :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I don't know... can you phone clinic and ask? 

I'd call them straight away as they may be able to catch this cycle perhaps.

Get some advice :) xxx


----------



## doodles29

Hi all

Welcome tickledpink and cazd.

Aclio - I would call the clinic and find our exactly what that means for you.:wacko:

Mummy - I am due to start down regging on Monday 19th April, just a couple of days after you. my drugs are being delivered on Thurs - woo hoo..
What meds are you on??

I don't know about you all but i am sooo excited I can hardly contain myself....but we have decided not to tell many people so i am fit to burst!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm having difficulty even getting my drugs! I've been told they're on order, only to be told by drug company they're not. then to be told by clinic again that its fine they're on order, only to find out again they're not! Not end of world as clinic has some spare but I want my own prescription the full lot and I'm being made to feel like a neurotic woman at the moment! I will get them soon I expect! 

I start on tablets on friday which are called provera I think. Then on Sunday I start injecting to down reg with buserelin and then I will stim with Gonal-F.

How bout you doodles?

Welcome tickledpink and cazd!!

I too am excited but wish I was on the stim part already!!! We've not told anyone apart from my parents. No one else knows and its been hard to keep it that way. Mainly because I don't mind people knowing but my DH doesn't want anyone to know. I can't wait to get started tho! It's felt like a long time coming!!! :) xxxx


----------



## doodles29

Mummy - you are sooooo like me! I don't mind other people knowing about it but my DH is dead against it!! It must be a man thing i guess.

I am taking northehisterone (spelling???) tablets Mon 19th with a Burselin nasal spray starting Wed 21th - got to be taken every 4 hours and don't start injecting menopur until 12th May???


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think it is a man thing. I think as well because we are here because of his samples then he feels that even more. I don't blame him, I'd prob feel like that. He also think that people don't understand so when you say "oh i had ivf" they think oh cool and don't realise just how much goes into it, what the proceedure is like or anything!!

Wow you're on diff stuff to me apart from the burselin. I thought mine was an injection rather than spray tho. 

Hmmm I start injecting Gonal-F I'm hoping around 30th April. I've been told my EC should be either around 10th May or w/c 17th May.


----------



## cazd

Well I'll be watchin u closely!
I'm on buserelin for dr and gonal for stims too.
Af landed yesterday so 27 days to go and counting!
We've told everyone. We figure it's been hard enough failing at ttc. I kinda want people to know how hard were working at it. Not just... Pop! We're pregnant!
My mums so excited but it's odd no-one else has asked about it. Maybe they feel they can't although we're open about it and clearly very excited... :shrug:
how have you guys found the reaction?


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies - I'm starting to go a little crazy!!! :wacko::wacko:

I thought with the spotting yesterday that AF was on its way but nothing. It was very pale pink and only a little yesterday and now nothing. What is going on with my body :shrug::shrug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:happydance:Just had an appt at clinic to run through how to administer the drugs. They're being delivered on Thurs morning! :happydance:

I think we also didn't tell people because we thought if people then didn't ask how we were or seem interested that we'd get offended and it may cause more friction between us and our friends. We really felt that we needed people to be sensitive and caring towards us and weren't sure how they'd react. Whether they'd agree with it as some don't and whether they'd think of us at certain important times or whether they'd be too wrapped up in their own lives to think about it.

I think for ourselves we've done the right thing. It's been hard keep it quiet but perhaps it was for the best :) may tell them if we do ever get BFP but for now mums the word!!

I wanted to ask, what time are people going to inject the supressant? It think it should be before 11am but wanted to check :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Is it implantation bleeding Aclio?! where abouts are you on your cycle? are you post O? This could be good news!!!!


----------



## ACLIO

My cycles are all over my last natural AF was September. January I was given tablets to bring AF on for my HSG and I've had nothing since. I have been on lots of vits etc though as as DH. Do you think it could possible be implantation???


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hard to say if you don't have regular cycles and dont know where you are in cycle. Do you get EWCM at all perhaps near O if you can tell perhaps you count the days since you had that I don't know.

If you don't usually have that spotting or had pink when you wiped it sounds like its a possibility. From what I read some people get implantation bleeding.

Hopefully it is :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## ACLIO

I've had lots of EWCM the last few weeks but funnily enough not today.

I forgot to say it's great they finally got in touch with you about your meds. It's really happening now :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh it is :) horray! 

How bout you pop yest in your diary as possible implantation bleed and class that as maybe 6dpo as thats what the clinic say in terms of when a embryo implants.

Then you have some sort of idea when you could do a test or keep an eye on everything.

xx


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you for the advice. I'll put it in my diary. Because I haven't been ovulating I've not been monitoring anything so I'm not very up on DPO and cycle days and testing dates. If AF doesn't show when do you think I should test?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, I'm so excited for you. Have they given you any indication what date you'll be going in? xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hmmm I would think you could test 14dpo. Some people test much earlier at around 10dpo. 

Have you had any twinges which might suggest implantation? 

My clinic mentioned either w/c 10th may or w/c 17th may. seems like forever away but hopefully it will come quickly! lol xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Last week I was having really strong pulling sensation and the last few days the odd twinge/stabbing. I just don't want to get my hopes up though cos it probably will be AF rearing her ugly head after such a long time. I'm wearing a liner today just incase and I've had a few more light spots pink not red though. I don't know I'm getting my hopes up though cos nothing ever goes right for me :(

The 10th May will be here before you know it. I know what you mean about waiting though I feel like I've been waiting for my appointment for months


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It sounds positive but I agree, try not to get your hopes up as unfortunately with unpredictable cycles and the AF always confusing us all with regards to symptoms its very hard to tell the difference!

I really hope it is tho!!! That would be fantastic. Hold tight and just keep focussing on your first ICSI appt. If this did happen it would be amazing and if it doesn't then you haven't lost anything you're still on the road to your bfp! :) xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you. YOu've been lovely. I'm just going to try and forget about it lol she says lol I had to stop myself from buying a HPT in the supermarket at dinner. If I'd bought it it would have been shouting at me through the bathroom cabinet to use it lol 

I've only got 8 days till my appointment so I'll just wait and see.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hehe I know what you mean! Its so hard to not thinking about it! Try and keep busy :)

I am thinking of you, keep us updated on what happens xxx


----------



## ACLIO

keep my updated on your treatment. You can me my bible for when I start meds etc :) xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

haha sure :) I think this forum is so useful to share our experiences. when I was at the appt today he was running through things and I was like yeh (know that) yeh (know that as well) yeh (already know that) it was like I'd been through it before or something even though I haven't. It's just this site! I've learnt so much! It's great! :)

I've been looking through my treatment and trying to guestimate when my EC might be. No one can say for sure which is hard with work commitments! I've got a work committment on 15th May that I cannot get out of, there's just no way so I hope my EC is in enough time before then for me to recover and doesn't clash with ET either! eek! :S

We shall see! xxx


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi MummyIwannabe

I was just reading through your posts, it looks like I am right at the start of the process as we have just found out my DH has no sperm coming out and it seems he has a blockage, but he has an 18 year old son, so we know its not a defect since birth. So we are just waiting for the referral for more investigations. I am trying to be positive and my way of dealing with this is to find the "fix" quickly, otherwise I will go mad and start crying (again)!!!

I see that you are having Private care in Hampshire, I take it you mean Hampshire in England, we are in Hampshire and we are concerned about the NHS timescales because my DH is 47 and time is running out for us, but I have seen info on the Wessex Fertility Centre in Southampton - I don't suppose you are using that one - or have heard about it - we will be looking to go private and it looks quite good? Any thoughts or info would be useful - thanks.
X


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Step Mummy,

Welcome! Sorry to hear of your DH's issue, I hope they can fix it, I'm sure they can as I remember my neighbour mentioning her DH had this issue and after a simple op they managed to sort it and then the next month they got a BFP! My neighbour is very open and shares far too much! lol I don't blame you I'd be looking for a quick fix too! As soon as I found out about my DH I was on the phone immediately! lol

Hampshire yes in England :) Hampshire NHS is not good in terms of treatment however I'm 25 so the wait for me was a long one, Not sure of your age and how it all works but it also depends as your DH had had a child already. 

I am indeed with the Wessex in Southampton!! They're success rate is very good and I've found them very helpful. They have a very good rate with frozen embies too so I had no hesitation going there. I'm also using the Basingstoke clinic for the scans when I have them as that's even nearer to me and they are linked with the Wessex. 

The wessex can perform something like a TESA click here for more info 

https://www.wessexfertility.co.uk/treatments.asp#de

I think it's quite expensive around £1700 I think and then you've got the IVF or ICSI on top of that. It is an option tho I think.

Let me know if you have any other questions about the Wessex xxx


----------



## Step Mummy

hi, thanks for all the info, that sounds a little more positive, did you go straight there as soon as you knew there was a problem or did you start the process with the NHS? 

I am 31, DH is 47, which is why we are concerned as its not fair on him to have a kiddie at 50+ - although he says he doesn't mind - its an age for relaxation not the stress of sleepless nights and nappies!! 

I do hope they don't reduce our treatment becuase he has a son, that would be v unfair to me as I dream (like you Im sure) of holding my own child, and I did not bring him up until he was 15! But it would not surpise me if they did!! Sometimes it is hard not to say "its all right for you - you have had that moment and felt the love for your own child - where as I have never had it, and maybe never will" but I know he wants this as much as me, but sometimes its hard knowing he has done it all before! Anyway I must keep positive!!!

Good luck with you, I hope you get some good news soon, I will be keeping an eye out for your posts! XX


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I did go straight there. I found out the NHS was useless for myself and my DH. We didn't qualify for it even tho the DH's sample was very poor in regards to morphology. I think we should have qualified automatically but hey ho I'm used to the ridiculous rules in this country! lol 

I too think it's unfair if the NHS were to stop you. All I can say is the NHS is not always that quick in treatment as I'm sure you know but I think it's worth asking your doctor of your next steps.

For us I got advice from my doctor then decided to bite the bullet and call some private places. initially I went with the Wessex as I intended to egg share and they're scheme was the best in the area. However I then decided not to for a few reasons, mainly that if I get enough eggs I can freeze them and have them put in for another cycle should this one not work or for a second child hopefully. It meant not having the nasty EC again hopefully (that's if I get enough eggs!) The wessex has a great frozen emby rate.

I think since the team is now run by 2 ladies it has been much more successful. So far from speaking to them I would recommend them. I've not started my treatment yet so can't comment too much but I think they look after you well and are just as reasonable in cost to any other clinic. I've noticed in Hampshire/South we do pay a bit more than up north sometimes.

Keep positive, but definately explore all options. If you can afford the treatment then I wouldn't hesitate in going private. You get the best treatment and the fastest possible.

I hope you get your BFP soon and stay in touch xx


----------



## BigFoot1980

Can I join u too? We will be starting treatment in May too. Have booked nurse consultation for the 23rd of April. 

xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Course! Welcome :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Welcome bigfoot1980! :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

How's you wish2bmama? xx


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm doing well! Just waiting and waiting. Haha. I'm actually trying to decide if I shoud get a yeast infection kit at the store or not. I'm not sure if I have one. I was on antibiotics a few weeks ago, which causes yeast infections... I'm a tad itchy and sex REALLY hurt last night.. but I don't know. I don't want to be the paranoid girl that calls the doc for every little thing.

Hrmm. LOL I guess I am getting paranoid something will go wrong and prevent everything from going right.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi hun, hmm how weird I had one a few weeks ago! I got the cottage cheese bit sorry tmi! then it started to itch so I got some stuff asap that day. I think it makes sex really uncomfortable and makes it burn after if you need a pee! lol when I had it I couldn't bare OH to go near it anyway and I got it cleared up just in time for my scan 3 days later! even then the instrument they put up there felt uncomfortable!

If you know it's thrush generally the chemist will say to go and get some stuff from them unless you've had it a lot recently. 

Hope you get better soon :) it's best to treat it and get it sorted that's what the clinic told me xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

thanks munnyIwannabe! I'll head off to the store pronto. I think you right, it's best to get that stuff sorted out right away. :flower:

3 Days for you! WOOHHOO!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh, good idea, the chemist said it usually only gets worse. Plus even tho I caught it within a day of it showing symptoms it still took my vagina a week to recover! Ugh! the joys of being a woman!!


----------



## Lizibee

Hi Mummyiwanabe & all,

Thanks for the invite to join your thread, its so nice to have others going through the same kind of things to relate to!

Im just about to start our first cycle of IVF due to unexplained infertility... im sure like many others apparantly all is fine for both of us its just not happening.. :-(

We're with Care @ N'pton and I went yesterday for my pre treatment scan to see what drugs Ill be put on, I dont know what there giving me just yet I guess Ill find out when its all delivered! Were having our training for meds on the 27th and the nurse said Ill start them literally that night which will be day 22 of my cycle... 

Im sooo excited yet sooo nervous at the same time incase its not sucessful, Ive lost nearly 3 stone to qualify and struggled but was literally told in October that our local pct had changed the criteria and that I had to lose it by the time my appt came through, which was January, I managed to put it off till feb and thank god had managed to do it!

Good luck to all, I'm going ot have a read of the previous pages now so I can catch up with where we're all at... xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Wow well done for loosing the weight! :) must have been difficult and that's great you start soon! Not long to go!

You'll find lots of friends here :) xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I forgot to say yesterday, I went for a appt with my dad yest at the sister clinic and the consultant came out and said "mr and mrs" and I was like errrr no he's my DAD!!!!!

lol I'm 25 and he's 64!! The consultant apologised and said he's seen some things previously so it wasn't unheard of! :haha:


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies - Well I think AF is on her way. My spotting has turned to a brown colour now so I'm just trying to have to focus on my appointment on the 21st (although inside I just want to cry). How stupid was I anyway thinking a could get a natural BFP with my PCOS and DH low count. Stupid stupid girl!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Aww sorry Aclio. Don't beat yourself up tho, there's always a chance so it wasn't silly to think so. You're appt isn't far away now so you have this to focus on. Big hugs xxx


----------



## ACLIO

I know I just feel stupid for thinking I could be different. It was just so out of the blue though. It might sound daft but we've not really been thinking of :sex: as ttc since we were told we had to have ICSI so the pressure has been off. Now I'm stressing again. I tell you what if I could get hold of mother nature I'd :ninja::ninja:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Girlies
Aclio, I'm sorry hun, bloody mother nature!!!! She certainly has a lot to answer for.
When i got out of surgery my consultant told me I had a 1% chance of conceiving naturally but it didn't stop me being convinced that we'd done it the month before I went onto Prostap!! I worked out my due date and everything, haha, I'm such a loser!

It's totally natural to get our hopes up, who can blame us? We so desperately need hope to keep us going.... but luckily we have the help of IVF/ICSI to renew that hope. Sending you lots of hugs xxxx

Welcome Lizibee! And congratulations on the weight loss, wow talk about pressure!! well done you, you must feel so proud of yourself, and everything is moving so quickly for you now!

Hee hee haa haaa MummyIwanabe, that made me pee myself about your Dad! 
How lovely of him to go with you though! Only 2 more sleeps til down regging! Then we can compare side effects (woohoo!) I have started with nasty headaches now :-(

xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh dad is great, because he doesn't work he can go with me. saves DH always having time off for every single appt! Yeh 2 more sleeps! horray! I hope I don't get night sweats! lol :wacko:


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay for the weight loss Lizibee! :happydance:

That is awesome about your Dad mummyIwannabe! My Dad is planning on comming with me to the clinic when he gets here too! He wants to see where the magic happens. Lol.


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay for the weight loss Lizibee! :happydance:

That is awesome about your Dad mummyIwannabe! My Dad is planning on comming with me to the clinic when he gets here too! He wants to see where the magic happens. Lol. 

Sorry about AF Alico. Don't feel bad, I am on Birth control and started to think it was possible I missed a pill, and my tubes some how magically opened and we conceived! :haha: We all have that little hope.


----------



## wish2bmama

Haha, not sure what happened there....? Only posted half... lol


----------



## MummyIwanabe

We all need hope, that's what keeps us sane and our clinic said 15 people a year at their clinic get a BFP naturally just before they're due to start treatment! :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hows you feeling today wish2bmama?


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm feeling much better today! It's like pouring water over a fire and you hear the "sszzzz"!! Thanks so much for the advice! :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh good! :) great news xxx


----------



## Lizibee

Evening ladies...

Alcio we all get our hopes up even when its been pretty much clarified its not going to happen, I always fall for it and then probably end up delayin af due to convincing myself...DOH, Im that sad that i even 'dream wish' for our nursery bits etc, Its crazy but Ive done it since I was a young teenager and cant help it, one day itll be my turn to go shopping for it all...lol

Thanks for all your well dones on the weight, it was blooming hard especially with xmas and the fact that Im ashamed to say Im a smoker too so had to knock that on the head too, keep failing at that one but have done another 5 days now so fingers crossed, its just soooo hard I hate the ciggies but then I fall down on the food so i think sod it Ill have a cig instead of a biscuit but hey it shouldnt be like that so fingers crossed I want our baby so they have to go, its just depressing as you feel like your putting yourself through all this extra stress for something thats not going to happen anyway iykwim!!

Hope fully it'll all be worth it, Im scared tho as not done much else to prepare and then im reading all sorts on here about food, perfume, plug ins... argghhhhh I think Im going to just have to take first shot 'as me' before winding myself up completely then take it from there if it doesnt work.

Has anyone actually fallen first time IVF with out going ott and changing everything about their life?... just so I know if its a complete no before I even start... :-(

right of for my daily stint on the treadmill as Ive put a good few pounds on in the last couple of weeks just getting comfortable again and its gotta stop!!...lol back shortly.... xx


----------



## tansey

Hi all :wave:
Been on this forum quite a while but started my IVF TODAY :shock:
I was on CD21 and so they said I could start there and then!
I'm knackered after all the excitement and so with my first sniff done I'm off to bed but will catch up with you all tomorrow properly :)

p.s. I too went to the Maldives for my honeymoon! :cloud9:


----------



## ACLIO

Tansey thats great news. I've got everything crossed for you xx

The Maldives is just pure heaven, I want to go back lol xx


----------



## ACLIO

Well I'm confused ladies. I had really bad cramps last night, sickness and headache. Yet AF hasn't shown up apart from the light spotting when I wipe. I know I said I was going to forget about it and focus on my ICSI appointment but I'm finding it really hard too.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi tansey! ooo I'm gona be 5 days behind you hehe! I got my drugs delivered this morning! so exciting! bit weird the delivery man knew cos he told me about where to put in frigde and what temp so I've been trying to get the temp right all morning! :haha:

It's all becoming more real now!:happydance:

Aclio - I don't blame you, it must be really hard not to think that it might be something else. Maybe it is, just hold tight, I got my fingers crossed for you :) xxx


----------



## ACLIO

how exciting, you've finally got your drugs!!!! It's finally starting for you, you'll have you bump before you know it xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I hope so! I hope we all get our bumps very soon! :) xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay mummyIwannabe!! :happydance: Also yay Tansey! :happydance:

ALICO, I have everything xx for you!


----------



## tansey

This evening DH and I watched the DVD on how to inject for the stims stage. Dh is keen to do the injections - i think he wants to play doctor :rofl: The only problem is he works away a lot and so i'll end up having to do them myself anyway.

MummyIwanabe - you're right behind me! Can't wait to discuss how we are getting on and our raging hormone changes :wacko:

ACLIO - is it worth doing another pg test? :dust:


----------



## doodles29

Hi again all

Nice to see we have some newbies - Welcome

Aclio - I think a test may be in order to find out once and for all and at least you will know for def.

Looks like we are all moving along though. Mummy - tomorrow is D day hip hip hooray!!!

I had my meds delivered today too ready to start on Monday - Was really happy to see the needle is not very big!! I might be able to manage it now!!!

What time is everyone doing the meds??? I have got a nasal spray every 4 hours up until 12th May.


----------



## ACLIO

Tansey - Thats great your DH wants to help, how sweet.

I haven't done a HPT at all DH thinks I should wait abit longer to see what happens. Plus I'm too scared of being disappointed


----------



## tansey

I can understand you not wanting to be disappointed - keep my FX for you though! :dust:


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Lots of us on here now which is brill.

Started weight watchers yesterday and got an appointment for accupunture on Wednesday talk about leave it to the last minuet. Im starving and don't like needles the things we will do. I have got to wait for the :witch: to come then ring hospital for the drugs. 

Keep posting

Tory x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:happydance: more of us! welcome!

Well I took my first tablet today, so nothing to report lol this is provera for helping bring on AF and I start my first injection to down reg on sunday! 

I spent ages yest trying to get fridge at right temp! lol :wacko:


----------



## ACLIO

Mummyiwanabe - :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HeresHoping

Hello Everyone, 
Hope you don't mind me joining your group but I could do with 'talking' to people in the same boat...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Aclio - :happydance: didn't think the day would come, feels like we been waiting ages to get started! how are you?

:wave: hi hereshoping


----------



## tansey

Hi all, how are we doing?
Sniffing going ok - it's only Day3 :rofl:
Tory I have acupuncture - not having it during D/R unless I feel ill or feel I need it as it can be a waste of money as it is not needed at this stage (acupuncturists words not mine!)


----------



## wish2bmama

Afternoon ladies! (or morning :))

I just got off the phone with the clinic. I wanted to make sure the paperwork was done and we are all set for May 5th. She said yea and then I asked about dh's SA. And she said that it was good... but that we might need ICSI. She said the doc will determine that at the time if EC. All she said was that his morphology was 49%. I thought that was good.. maybe there is another problem. Ah, anyway, that's the new news with me!


----------



## tansey

Great that everything is good to go :thumbup: i wouldn't worry about having to do ICSI, we might have to also coz of sperm antibodies, they will decide on the day apparently :shrug:


----------



## wish2bmama

I did some fast math, and I am only 2 days behind you! Woot Baseline scans!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave:

Just got back from working all day! knackered!

Wish2bmama - I think lady must have the names confused. 49% morphology is awesome! Usual forms are deemed at 15% so 49 maybe means 49% motility which is also good. My DH morphology was 4% out of the normal 15% so we def need ICSI.

I got my first injection tomorrow! gulp! looking forward to getting the first one out the way! lol

night night hunnies xx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi ladies - I tested today BNF I knew it would be :( I feel really deflated. I'm so trying to just focus on the ICSI appointment. Not long now and I'll be joining you xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

MunnyIwannabe- YAY!! :happydance: !! First injection! And thanks for the %s. I will speak with the clinic next week I think. I'll march my bum down there and get some answers. :)

ALICO- I am so sorry :hugs: But it's good that the apt is in 3 days! :hugs:


----------



## tansey

MummyIwanabe - good luck with your injections! 

Alico - sorry about the BFN 

Wish2bmama - i would go and get the correct numbers so that you know what's what for sure!

i'm off to see my friends 1 year old identical twin girls today :)


----------



## Gracy 004

HI everyone! we are heading off to our appointment tomorrow morning. At the moment we are only male factor and need icsi, but i am getting all of my test results and i really dont want any nasty suprises. All going our way i think we will be starting about may 5th..... So i have one more go at producing the impossible BFP - i daydream about it so much what a weirdo.

Aclio, sorry about the BFN, i know what you mean even though you know deep down its not going to happen it would be so unbelievabley fantastic to ring the clinic and go 'i dont need my ivf appointment anymore!" . I convinced myself last month too, really bad. I had the sorest boobs ever, i couldnt roll over in bed and if i didnt wear a bra i couldnt stand it. I tried to go for a jog and had to stop for the pain.... I never really get sore boobs so i was convinced. Also to add to this i had had a HSG a few days prior to ov and evryone reckons it is the best time to :sex: as the HSG icreases the fertility But alas AF showed up a whole week early. This month i will not allow myself to be tricked......
Good luck with your appointment:hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi girlies,

did my first injection today! was scared! lol took me a while to pluck up the courage to stab it in me and then I did it :) was fine once I did it. It went red and itched for about 20 minutes and then it went! Glad I got first one under my belt!

Aclio - sorry about your BFN :( 
Let the others begin! lol xxx


----------



## Lizibee

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> did my first injection today! was scared! lol took me a while to pluck up the courage to stab it in me and then I did it :) was fine once I did it. It went red and itched for about 20 minutes and then it went! Glad I got first one under my belt!
> 
> Aclio - sorry about your BFN :(
> Let the others begin! lol xxx

Hi Ladies... sorry Ive not been about for a few days had a busy weekend! how exctiing mummyiwanabe starting your jabs... well done you for managing it, I know Im going to struggle but it will be worth it!

Aclio so sorry you had a BFN but at least you know there's light at the end of the tunnel and your already set for your icsi, its awful hard tho as we continue to convince ourselves it might just happen without, but hey we wouldnt be human if we didnt would we!!

Just over a week till I have my 'teaching lesson' for my jabs and waiting for the call from couriers with my drugs..lol, Im not up with all the terms and havent a clue yet what Im getting but they'll tell me when I get taught, and then i start that night... Can someone in the know maybe give me a breakdown of the whole procedure to give me a clearer idea? about sniffing and down regulating and stuff? Im not sure why I dont know it but the clinic havent really gone into massive detail yet, or maybe im just not asking the right questions, scared Im doing it all wrong yet surely if I needed to know yet they would be telling me??? hope so anyway!!

Have a good Monday everyone... keep smiling we'll get there soon!!


----------



## Gracy 004

Ok so we just had our ivf appointment.... I am a bit worried now, need to know whether anyone has any experience with this? All of my results came back normal which was reassuring ecxept for the AMH which is the most important apparently. The doctor said quote" your level is extraordinarily high" My level was 60 and the normal range is 30 or something. So she said that this could either mean i am super fertile... woo hoo, or that there is something wrong like and ovarian cyst causing weird hormone levels. My baseline scan on day 2 of my cycle showed a 1.6 cm follicle which should not have been there at this stage of my cycle and this could be the problem. It almost certainly explains the mega sore boobs of last cycle and the 'trick' pregnancy because it would be producing progesterone. So if it is just increased fertility then i will only be on a low dose of drugs because they say i am at high risk of overstimulation. The other option is that this cyst remains present and i will have to go on some meds to get rid of it before we can start. So at this stage we are all go for starting next cycle in 3 weeks, but i have to have another scan to before i start injecting to make sure its gone, if not cancelled cycle :cry: 

The up shot of all of this is that i dont actually know whether we are going to be able to start or not until 1-2 days prior. I might actually go insane:wacko: Hubbys results were interesting, he has a very low count (we already knew this) which doc said fits in with a chilhood mumps picture. The intersting thing about this is that he always thought he was fertile due to a previous pregnancy with a partner a long time ago that resulted in termination. He would have always been infertile if mumps was the cause so his ex partner was telling porky pies about him being the father..... Good job it was such a long time ago otherwise he might have some serious words to say to her!

Any knowledge on the amh would be greatly appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## Gracy 004

Oh and i forgot to add that they said DH has a low grade infection (strep B or something) and has to have a 5 day course of antibiotics. Does anyone know whether this would be affecting his count? Doc said it would make no difference because it is so low we would still need ICSI.


----------



## Gracy 004

Ok me again, now i am panicking... I googled high amh and all the websites say it is indicative of PCOS. Wouldnt she have told me if i had this at the appointment?:shrug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Gracy - the clinic told me if it's high its a sign of PCOS. don't panic though maybe its not and you just have a lot of egg reserve. You won't know until they check which sucks for you waiting but at least you're on the road to finding out.

So I had an awful night last night. Went out for a meal with all our closest friends (8 of us) and right at the beginning of the meal one of them announced they were pregnant (3 months preggers) so now everyone is pregnant but me and we started trying before everyone. Im so pleased for them but felt so guilty as I instantly felt like I wanted to cry too. I wish they had said it at the end of the meal as I had to sit there through the whole meal trying not to cry and eating me dinner which I then didn't feel like. All the talk was baby talk and I felt sick. I felt so positive yesterday because I'd started the injections and now I feel major pressure that it's not gona work :cry:
and the final nail in the coffin? They got pregnant in first month. They all know we've been trying for so long and I know they have every right to be excited - I would be and I don't want to take away from that but it hurt so bad.

My DH felt sick last night and we had a really rough nights sleep :( :nope:

Woke up this morning thinking it was a dream :nope:

I feel so down right now :cry:


----------



## Gracy 004

Mummyiwannabe, so sorry to hear you are feeling so low. And you were feeling so good about starting as well. I have had dinners like that, i have actually had to go to the bathroom and hide for a while to try and compose myself. Then you sit there with a smile plastered on your face for the remainder of the meal wishing to get the hell out of there. It just hurts so much. I am not sure if its the right thing to do but i am avoiding a few people at the moment because it makes me feel so bad, then feeling guilty about it. DH just said to me not to be so hard on myself and that this is a completely normal reaction. I think that was good advice. I even have two very good friends at the moment who are trying for number 2 and i just know i am going to get the announcements any day now, it usually only takes them a month or two.

Just try to focus on yourself. Remember You have already come so far to get to the injections and ec soon, its an exciting time :flower: i really hope you get to make your announcement at dinner soon too and your BFP will be so much more special ! Do they know you are doing IVF? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Gracy. Ugh I just feel so rubbish. And to think I was telling my friend a few weeks ago how hard I was finding it with all the baby talk and then she now announces shes 3 months pregnant. She would have been pregnant at the time and not told me. i almost wish they'd prepped us before hand so I was prepared. I mean I was totally expecting it but its not the same as actually hearing it.

I just spent the last 45 minutes trying to inject myself as well. Got myself into a right tis and couldn't do it. I just broke down and thought god pull yourself together its only a little needle!! Think I've found a better technique but ugh its not nice. Stings and then itches like a buggar :nope:

None of our friends know about our IVF. i'm scared they wouldn't be sensitive and then that would really really bug me. My DH has said if this treatment is not successful then we are going to explain to our friends that right now it's too hard to be around them and that we want them to enjoy their moments but for us its unhealthy and too hard to deal with. My DH feels awful as he feels like its his fault. I don't think like that at all I just feel sad that we can't have our moment yet.

But like you say gracy and like my parents just said. Nothing has changed since friday when i was feeling positive. We are still on our way hopefully to a BFP and I mustn't stress myself out about it. I think time will help with this, I will just keep my distance from them at the moment as it's not good to be around right now :)

Having said that, one is due any day so not sure I'll have much choice! lol xxx


----------



## ACLIO

mummy - I'm so sorry about your friends news. I know how your feeling and feels like someone has just ripped your heart out stomped on it and everyone is watching. A friend of mine got married just before us and she announced a month ago that she was pregnant. All I kept thinking was why not me. I look after myself, I don't drink much Im not over weight. I felt really bitchy cos she's totally opposite over weight, drinks, doesn't look after herself. Mother nature can be a proper bitch at times!!

I'm so proud of you doing your injections. I know it might not feel like it at the moment but when you get your little baby you will appreciate him/her so much more cos you've been through so much to get them. 

Just remember your I day nearer to him/her xxxxxx

Gracy - I'm not sure about your results. I was just told outright that I had PCOS confirmed by internal ultrasound. Have you had an internal ultra sound?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Aclio :hugs: I feel like a bitch too and my DH says he feels awful as he wants to be happy for them and is really struggling. Mother nature is so unfair! lol

I've got to go to work this afternoon as well and be all energetic and I really don't feel like it. Mind you maybe it will keep me busy :) 

lots of love to you all my lovelies xxxx


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi aclio, yeah i did have an internal ultrasound and they said it was fine. My ovaries do not have polycystic appearance. So why such a high AMH? All the sites say it is PCOS. God something else to worry about arrghhh!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Can I join??

I'm starting down reg next week I hope.. as soon as AF shows up. This will be IVF/ICSI cycle 1 for us.

I'm on a clomid cycle this month, but we recently found out we have male factor and thus we are boarding the IVF bus.

I know what you guys mean about other people and their pregnancies. I think they should all be made to give us a leave pass on their news until we have had a chance to get through our IVF!! 

Wishing you all the very best for this cycle. Hope this is a lucky thread :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: hi Mrs JA welcome :) x


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi everyone,

Sorry to see the difficulties people are facing.
We had just had an appointment with our consult. when our friends announced another bump on the way and of course we were delighted on the outside but somewhere inside I admit I was :cry: but I survived and was thinking on the brightside - they would find the best schools first and save us some hardwork!!! 

My mantra is 'Half Full' so off we went for our consent signing etc.

Anyway this is our first try at IVF, our downreg started 30th March, we have survived that and my baseline scan is scheduled for tomorrow and fingers-crossed, I start injecting from tomorrow night.

We made a decision not to tell anyone about our IVF endevours as we figured if anyone knew we would be under even more pressure to perform but I must admit I am feeling a little lost not being able to talk about it. 

I would really appreciate some company on the journey and some voices of reason along the way....


----------



## ACLIO

Hi, :wave::wave:
Your all in front of me. I should find out what will be happening with our ICSI on Wednesday.

Just a quick question to you all. What happened after your Af's did you start meds straight away or was there a wait? The reason I ask is the spotting I had last week do I count that as AF or not.


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi mrs JA, welcome. Whereabouts in oz are you? we are in adelaide. We are starting hopefully as soon as af shows up too. Not entirely sure how we are paying for all of this, went and got a credit card today for $13,500!!!!! i sure i hope we dont need all of that! I hope your stay here is short, we are on our 1st cycle too :hugs:


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi ACLIO,

In my case I was told to phone in when AF arrived proper (not spotting) and they then moved my downreg injection out so I had it 12 days after the start of AF. AF was playing silly games so I know if it arrived any later I would have probably had to wait for another month...
Hope this helps.


----------



## tansey

Hi all :wave:
Big :hugs: to you all - this is such a hard journey for us all. We need to try and remain positive no matter what which is very hard sometimes - just keep thinking about our goal :baby:
Feeling a bit :shrug: myself as in not sure how I feel. Could do without working :winkwink:

I hate to wish my life away but I hope these two weeks until my baseline scan go fast!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Don't forget to also join us in the Four Leaf Clover thread for that little bit of extra :dust:

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Welcome mrs Ja! :wave:
I know what you guys mean about the mother nature and the pregnancies. My Cousin just announced she is having her 2nd baby. She m/c in dec and got pg again in Jan! And about 80% of my friends are pregnant. Tansey is right, I am thinking very positively! Haha, I even thought of myself as -2 weeks pregnant the other day! I know it's silly, but it helped :)

Gracey, I had a bad time getting diagnosed with PCOS. They did blood work and it seemed like I had it, and then they looked at my ovaries and they were normal. So they told me I didn't have it. Well, they found it after my MMC. Turns out that 4 years on birth conrol had surpressed the cycts. It took about 10 months for them to develope. But you may not have it, I have heard of people just having a high ovarian reserve. I hope I helped! :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Ladies!

Aclio, so sorry about your BFN, that really sucks. But at least this time things are so different, you still have loads of hope ahead of you, you ICSI appointment is like 2 sleeps away! How exciting! And from what I hear from other people once you start this procedure things move really quickly so no more of this waiting waiting waiting... well until we get into our 2ww!!

Mrs JA Welcome!! Lovely to have you on board. So exciting that we're all going through this together at a similar time!

Gracy, i don't know much about PCOS at all I'm afraid. Could you ring one of the nurses and talk it through?

MummyIwanabe My heart truly goes out to you xxxx It just sucks. It sucks that what is so difficult for us seems so easy for so many people, it sucks that we have to take this on the chin in public, it sucks that we then feel really guilty for thinking bad thoughts and not just being completely over the moon, and it really sucks that we have to deal with ALL of this while injecting ourself with crazy drugs that mess with our hormones!!!
I sometimes feel like someone up there is having a laugh with me!
Buuuuuut.... your time will come, all our times will come. Like my husband says to me; without the rain you can't see the rainbow... When we do finally get our BFPs is it going to be so so soooo special after everything we've been through and until then we have our husbands/partners and us girlies on here to help us through!!
Sending you big hugs
xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Just got back from work. Thank god I'm home now, just wana chill in bath and go to bed. Not looking forward to my next injection seeing as the one today took me 45 minutes to pluck up the courage! lol my dad is coming over tomo to help me incase I buckle again!

So this evening I got home and I've got a little smidge of blood in my pants. Never ever do I spot. Is this the effects of down reg? I'm on CD22

anyone had this?!


----------



## tansey

MummyIwanabe - spot anyway so i couldn't really say sorry.

I confess I am wasting some cheapo pg tests. i am on 9DPO and thought i'd torture myself - obviously BFN this morning :shrug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I did my injection no probs today :) there is a technique lol much easier :) 

Don't jab from afar like I was trying to do. I find putting the needles touching my skin then pushing quickly is much easier :) it is now itching lol :rofl:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!
Thanks so much for the lovely welcome, I already feel right at home here :hugs:
Gracey, I'm in Melbourne! I hear you about the money - interested to hear what you guys are paying. We've been told $7500 for cycle 1, plus the cost of the meds, but I think you get $5000 back. Does that sound right?

I can see from reading the thread that I have a lot to learn here! And the delights of the self-injection clearly await me! MummyIwannabe, I am going to take your advice about the not jabbing from a distance thing - Lol!

Looking forward to sharing this IVF journey with you guys, and my fingers are crossed for a short stay for all of us :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: Mrs JA

Ours is costing us approx £5k plus £420 if we get some frosties. We've just paid as we've started to commence treatment now and it hurt paying it lol but hopefully it will be worth it! :)

Glad to help with injection advice. Wish I'd known sooner myself, got myself into a right tis yesterday! lol

xxx


----------



## cazd

Yeah - thanks for the injection heads-up!

I've been thinking it might be easier to go for the belly but then someone told me it hurts much more. OH has flatly refused to get involved so it'll be me on my lonesome like you were - trying to pluck up the courage to jab it in!!!

Hey - by the time I' start DR you'll be having your eggs collected!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I've just seen from MrsJA as well that if you use an ice cube on your belly then you can't feel injection and it doesn't itch! genius! Going to try that tomorrow!

I was told it has to be the belly. I asked as I don't like me belly being touched but they said it best there I guess cos it's near the ovaries who knows but hey ho if an ice cube can help!!!

I hope the time goes quickly for us Cazd!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

feeling a bit rough today. Got some aches in my tummy and had a headache all day. Feel really zzzz anyone else feeling like that from down regging? haven't had anymore spotting tho.

zzzzz night all xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

My Dad is here! YAY!! I have so missed him! Will read through later and catch up properly! :hugs: So happy!


----------



## HeresHoping

Thanks for the ice cube tip - I did my first stimulation injections last night and they were ok... Hope I will stop feeling so emotional now!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I tried the icecube trick this morn and it worked a treat! Feel uncomfortable today but looking forward to AF arriving and then getting onto the stims! 

:wave: wish2bmama


----------



## brumbar

Hi Ladies! Can I join? I'm starting stims on CD2 next cycle- currently 9dpo! 
We're on the short cycle - no downregs and on lower dose drugs.
Just recieved the meds this morning - sooo scarry!!!!!!!!

The nurse at the clinic also recommended the Ice Trick-  Also, she said that the belly doesn't hurt as much as the legs......hmmmmm not sure about that! relly hope it works!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: brumbar

Think you'll be slightly ahead of me, what stims are u on? I'm hoping to start on stims at the end of the month once the witch turns up and they check my blood to see if I down regged enough!


----------



## brumbar

Hi MummyIWannabe!
let me check the fridge LOL
OK- Gonal F, Cetrotide, Pregnyl and cyclogest... not sure what's for what and when, must sit down and work it out!!!!!

hmmmm do they give you the cyclogest separately? they haven't sent it....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:haha:

I'm on Gonal F too. What dose you gona be on? I'm on 150 when I start. 

Don't recognise the other ones, I've just looked and I have gonal f and something else (the trigger shots one) in the fridge. got some pessaries upstairs for after ET.

The cyclogest I have already it came with all the drugs along with a pregnancy test as well lol! perhaps call the drugs company/clinic and check whether you should have that. was it on your delivery note? I checked mine and noticed my sharps box was missing so had to phone up and get them to send it separately.

xx


----------



## brumbar

hmmmm good point! I need to check that!the sharps box is here...
I'll check the prescription, maybe they'll give me the pressaries after EC at the clinic....

I'm also on gonal -f 150
no pregnancy test either!!!!! bummer! not happy....I guess they'll give that at the clinic too.

Are you in the UK?Is your cycle private or on NHS?Ours is private - long, long list on NHS in London....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh maybe :)

ooo exciting! 

Is this your first ICSI treatment?


----------



## brumbar

oh yeah! treatment #1! we're paying for Icsi for a start, but if swimmers good enough on the day ( low morphology), they'll give us some of our money back! I hope so!
and if I produce more eggs they'll do half and half ( as DH has 2 healthy kids already)and transfer the IVF embrios if they are good...
sooo nervous about the whole thing! 
how about you? is this your first ICSI cycle?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm really nervous too. Its our first ICSI. I think myself and DH are really feeling the pressure as all our friends are now pregnant and we're desperate to be pregnant too.

Gota chill and not think about it, our time will come xx


----------



## brumbar

I agree! our time will come! we're the last from our friends too, trying for 28 months now - even started b4 them


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh we tried before them all too doh! 

Here's hoping this thread is a lucky one!!


----------



## annmc30

brumbar Pregnyl is your hcg trigger shot,cyclogest is the pessaries for after ec


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi MummyIwanabe and Brumbar,

I also Down reg'ed with Gonapeptyl but just one injection (Depot 3.75mg x 1) at the clinic.

That worked great so now I have just started Stimulation and thats Menopur 6 amps 1 - 6 days, 4 amps 7 - 12 days. Followed by 
Maturation: Day 12 Saturday 1st May - hCG 500IU
Support: Day 13+ Sunday 2nd May - Cyclogest Pessories

There is also a flygyl pessorie and I think that is antibiotic for egg collection but who knows - at this stage I am leave the clinic just about knowing what happens at home till my next visit! 

I didn't get any preg. test but it looks like I got enough sticks to set up a needle exchange and they gave me 2 sharps boxes - maybe I got yours....


Any idea why the clinics do things so differently - I am in the UK and going private because DH has chlildren from a previous marriage.

DH is away this week so feeling a little lost and confused on my own :wacko:.

I soooooo want this to work (as we all do :happydance:).


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Hereshoping,

Its so weird how they all use diff drugs etc Really interesting! Not a clue why they do it differently though. I wonder how that affects the success rate?

I think you did get my sharps box! :rofl: hehe!

I bet you are feeling lost :( make sure you come on here lots, I'm an addict lol and even tho I'm supposed to be working from home I can't help looking every 5 seconds :haha:

xxx


----------



## HeresHoping

Hmm I work from home too (when not travelling) - it has its advantages :winkwink:

Many thanks for the invite - DH and I haven't told anyone (apart from our Personal trainer - I know sounds posh but really it was for us to get fit(ish) and healthy(ish) enough to try and get pregnant - I managed to lose over 40kg) if we do manage to produce a :baby: I think he will take most of the credit! :bodyb:

But in all honesty I really appreciate being included in this thread - I think it may just keep me sane...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

We haven't told anyone either apart from my parents. Haha your personal trainer prob will take most of the credit! :rofl:

I need to get fit! :S


----------



## HeresHoping

can I ask how everyone keeps DH feeling involved (apart from the obvious..). 
In my case DH is travelling this week and possibly next week but yesterday was baseline scan and first injections and accupuncture etc. etc. and DH was so busy he ignored (well ok didn't get back to me :growlmad:) my texts and calls with each update. I was grumped with him (even though I know how difficult it can be when we travel to even get away from the Client to visit the loo!) and he was grumped because he felt removed from it all.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hmmm tricky, Well my DH has been good with his vitiamins etc but he also forgot when I was due to take my drugs which annoyed me a bit because i wanted him to be interested and I'd be chanting day 19 for weeks so when he forgot I was miffed! haha

I've not had any scans yet so duno about that but he can't get the time off work all the time anyway so he won't see those, only the EC and ET maybe. 

I am feeling a bit more distant from DH in terms of discussing the treatment as last night I was talking about how I could feel something going on down there and he said I had a powerful mind! I could have bopped him one! haha he then changed his wording and said he meant I'm in touch with my body lol even so it got me in a bit of a rage teehee

I phone him at work everyday to tell him I've done my injection so I guess I inform him like that. Bit tricky for you if DH is really busy with clients. Hopefully when he gets a mo in future perhaps before bed he can clock in and get back into being involved.

Its so hard on both parties, I think just keep trying and find a way which works for you both :) xx


----------



## brumbar

hey ladies! yeah...this is quite tricky! My DH feels guilty - he thinks me having to go through this is all his fault (BS, if you ask me!!!) , so he's been really good with the vitamins and stuff. We're also going private - NHS list too long. As we're on the short protocol, I've not had any down regs, so no expirience with needles at all.
DH is field based and travels a lot, lotsv of customer meetings too , but he makes his own appointments so he will be attending everything (i hope!)!IHeresHoping, I totally understand why your DH can't sometimes answer/return calls, mine is the same sometimes and I've been with him in the car quite often and his phone never stops ringing, often not even time for lunch!!!!! DH never even attended the NHS appointmens with me ( except the last one, he turned up as a surprise, just as I was told I was being discharged from the NHS and I should wait on the IVF list), although this time ( perhaps because we are paying ) he said he wants to attend the scans and do the injections ( I bet he's really looking forward to it - payback for all my evil outbirsts!!!!!), not sure why, I guess this is his way of saying he wants to support me...

can't wait to start!!!!!
each day is one step closer to our BFPs!


----------



## ACLIO

Ladies I've got my ICSI appointment at 4pm. I really need your advice with what questions I need to ask. My head is all over the place and it's not sunk in that I have my appointment. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: Aclio

Ok well I asked the following:

Whats my chances?
How many embryos will u transfer
How does the grading of embryos work
will i be sedated or knocked out for EC
What drugs will I be on
When can I start


----------



## MummyIwanabe

What the success rate of fertilising with ICSI
will we be having a blast or a 2 day/3 day?
How many eggs do you expect to get from me?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

sorry posting these quickly in case you don't get time to see them before 4pm!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hmmm what else

How long do you think I'll need to down reg for
What about stim for roughly?
When would they guestimate EC to be roughly?


Hope that helps :) good luck hunni! post when you get back xxx


----------



## tansey

Hope it went well ACLIO!

Welcome Brumbar :wave:

HeresHoping - I don't really know what to say about your DH sorry hun. My DH is going to do the injections when he isn't working away. 

MummyIwanabe - glad to see you are on here keeping the thread busy :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hehe yeh, need more banter on here :) I can't help it I'm so addicted! :)

I wouldn't trust my DH to inject me! I prefer to do it myself haha! xx


----------



## MrsR32

My DH is doing my injections, we've done 2 so far, I've not even looked - I just pinch the flab(!) and turn away while he does the injection - I'm such a wimp!

HeresHoping - when my DH is away we tend to talk before we go to bed because he's always too busy to chat during the day. I write little notes for myself during the day if there's something I want to remember to tell him and then we have a good catchup at the end of the day.


----------



## HeresHoping

Thanks everyone!

Usually I am very self sufficient and and quite capable of waiting till either of us get back to the hotel to catch up - we both work for the same company and do the same sort of job so its not as if I don't know what its like - I think yesterday was just a bit too much - but I am ok today :blush:

I am just back from my Hypnosis session and feel quite chilled!

Maybe I am expecting to be :serenade: throughout it as a kind of 4play... 

DH will get a go of injecting from Friday for a few days and I will report on how he does... (lucky I don't mind injections and believe me there is plenty of flab to be grabbed - its surprising I can feel the jab at all :haha:) 

Is anyone else doing any 'Alternative' stuff along side the conventional medicine? Once I found out we were IVFing it I googled 'how to improve ivf success rates' and came up with accupuncture and hypnosis. 

I am off to prepare my injections - catch you all later.


----------



## cazd

Ladies ! I feel like I've missed out on today's chat :hissy: 

Well - first off - Howdy Brumbar - I've seen you off and on round the journals so many times! and it looks like we might end up having treatment at around the same time... I'm on long protocol and my DR starts 10th may ish - so EC should be around 20th May ish...

I must be quite lucky over here in Kent - from referral from the FS at the hospital it was only about a 3 month wait before we had our first clinic appointment... so all in all about 5 months from referral to treatment....

And what's this about fridges? All my stuff is in a little purple bag upstairs - I've got buserelin and primoult (is that right? I can't remember!) and then gonal....

My man said not to ask him to do the injections if its just 'cos I want to involve him in it.
He'd rather not be involved :shrug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm not having an alternative treatment. I've read accupunture and hypnosis can help but I duno if its worth doing if we have a morphology issue?

What percentage is the improved success rate? :)

:wave: cazd


----------



## MrsR32

I'm having acupuncture (first session tonight) and I've got a hypnotherapy cd. My acupunturist said it's meant to increase your chances by about 60% - I think the main benefit is the relaxation side of it.


----------



## HeresHoping

Allegedly it doubles the % - both Accupuncture and Hypnosis claim to double the % success rate so I'm not sure what you get when you do both! :winkwink:

But yet again it is more money - £35 each Accupuncture session, £60 each Hypnosis session - but I searched out individuals that 'specialised' in IVF - and it was really difficult to find - I have to drive 60 miles for the Hypnosis....


----------



## HeresHoping

I prob have more scientific 'belief' in the benefit of the accupuncture and I think the hypnosis benefit will purely be managing stress plus its a nice nap! My hypno person gave me an mp3 file which is 'standard' relaxation and I just use it to switch off (and have 40 minutes nap) between sessions. The actual sessions are more specific to the stage I'm at etc.
From an accupuncture point of view I left it very late to get started as the accupuncturist would have prefered to get me 3 months in advance to prepare and strengthen everything but if we need to go for further cycles I would start accupuncture in advance. We only got 2 weeks notice that we were going down the IVF route so it has all been nuts since then :wacko:


----------



## HeresHoping

MummyIwanabe, I think the accupuncture is to help stimulation and implantation and the hypnosis is 'to help increased implantation and clinical pregnancy rates'. Not sure any of it helps with the petri-dish or ICIS bit....

Talking to DH last night he said the injection bit all sounds a bit complicated and he wasn't sure if he could do it right so I said no worries I will supervise and bite on a pillow so I don't scream :haha:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Hereshoping! Wow quite expensive then! Sounds great so tempted to do it but not sure we could afford that. Always makes me worried when I know there's more I could be doing! :wacko:

Took my last provera today so fingers crossed AF will turn up round about on time and not take too long to grace me with her presence!


----------



## HeresHoping

Believe me I understand the expense side of it - the way I justified it was if it reduced the number of cycles needed then I had to give it a go but in saying all that my clinic doesn't promote it (but they don't object to it either) so who knows if it will make any difference.... we may be peeing in the wind with this one and it is prob adding £500 to the cycle cost (but to be honest I am willing to try almost anything actually - prob try anything! to have a :baby: with DH).


----------



## HeresHoping

MummyIwanabe, hope AF arrives on schedule but when I deregg'd AF from hell arrived.... BUT it was worth it because baseline scan was perfect (albeit impossible for me to see anything sensible so I just took their word for it :blush:)


----------



## ACLIO

HI LAdies, Just abit of an update. I have my appointment for the 17th June with the nurses to go through my injection training and all my drugs. He did mention the 25th for something I think not sure what that was. He did say its alot to take in and not to worry cos the nurses will go through everything in more details dates etc. 

I was a little disappointed as I thought it would have all started sooner but never mind xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Hereshoping, I guess if AF hurts more as long as it gives us the perfect baseline scan then its worth it! Long as she comes on time then I'll be happy :)

Alcio - hope your appt went ok, sorry to hear its a bit later starting than you had hoped. I had that when I had to wait an extra month and it was sooo annoying. Amend your ticker so we can count down to when you start and we can look forward to that!! :)


----------



## cazd

ACLIO!! OH NO!!! JUNE?????? that's FOREVER away :hissy:
oh bugger - I'm so sorry - but I agree with MIWB (soz for the shortening :wink:)
get a new ticker and we'll count it down with you :hugs:

Re acupuncture - I've heard so many ladies rave about it but I can't afford the time or money so I'll just have to stick with PMA...


----------



## MrsR32

For anyone who wants to try hypnotherapy but can't afford the sessions, check out Maggie Howell's "The IVF Companion" CD (there are probably others available but this is the one I'm using). I've listened to it twice now and I feel totally chilled out afterwards, sleeping so much better the last two nights that I have done for months and feeling quite calm about everything at the moment (even work and I'm usually totally stressed about work). It's not expensive, just the cost of a CD and it's worth a go, even if it's just for the 30 minutes relaxation.


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone! i havent got much to report, just saying hi and hope everyone is going well with their injections. What is down regging? Why havent i been told to do that? I am a bit confused..... :shrug:
I am still worried about my amh results. Every single website (even the one of the clinic we are going to) says a level of 60 is PCOS. Can you have pcos and not know it. I never miss a period and am ovulating every month if EWCM and ovulation predictor kits are anything to go by. I just forked out for another ov kit to reassure myself...

Is anyone else finding this completely 100% consuming? I am seriously thinking about it all day every day. And i have been a real moody idiot about it all. Dh got a bit short with me the other day and said I really wasnt helping myself with all this negativity and i certainly wasnt helping him either. made me feel bad :cry:


----------



## Gracy 004

Aclio, good news about your appointment, even if it is a bit later than expected. Mummy, sounds like you are finding the injections a bit easier now :thumbup:


----------



## Gracy 004

Mrs JA, I think we are paying about that too. The figure we were given was $8000 upfront, but total out of pocket costs after medicare about $3000. I not sure if the drugs or the day theatre is separate to this though. TBH when they started talking finance i just switched off, not because we are made of money or anything but just because the whole thing is hard enough and worrying about money on top of everything else would just be too stressful, i am just going to stick my head in the sand and not worry about money for now.....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks MrsR32! Sounds like a good idea to me! Going to check it out online now!!

Hi Gracy - down regging is when you inject yourself with medication to slow down your bodies ovaries etc. Then they can get your lining right and then stimulate you to create more eggs and down reggin stops your body from releasing them all at once! 

I'm sorry i don't know about your amh results. I too have read it can be a sign of PCOS I would have thought you might have some symptoms of it but I don't know if thats a given - everyone is different.

I am 100% consumed with ttc. It's a tough time for us all, so try and come on here more for help and support and stay positive with you and your DH. You need to help each other and I often try to see it as a positive that we're going down this route. Although stressful its also exciting and the closest I've ever been to a BFP! :) xx


----------



## Gracy 004

Thanks mummy:flower:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Ladies!!
Aclio, sorry to hear you've got a bit longer to wait :-( But next week is May and then it will be "next month", that doesn't seem to far way to me, definately with the others on the ticker, get a new one counting down!
I have had 4 accupunture sessions and am loving it, I have one more then my preparation course is over. The I will have one just before egg collection and on the day of egg transfer and then one or two in the 2ww. The main reason I did it was so that I was doing _something_. I have found all this waiting sooo hard and it just broke up the wait for me. And I have to say its actually made quite a difference, I'm sleeping a lot better and generally feel a lot more positive.
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Cool summer breeze! How much do you pay? How did u find someone did you just look online or was it a recommendation? silly question maybe but does it hurt? xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Yeah it's rather pricey, it's £35 a time, ouch!! But it's my birthday on Sunday so I've asked my Mum to buy me the set of IVF sessions for my present! I'm so obsessed all I want is anything to do with IVF! My brother is getting me 2 IVF hypnosis cds, one Zita West one and another one done by a midwife!!
Well first of all I went online and I found this man who's beeb practising for years and wasn't far from me, had a session with him but he told me, first of all that in "my current state" i would never get pregnant, even with the help of IVF!!! Unless of course I had acupuncture with him, can you believe it?!!
He then went on to tell me that "something traumatic in my childhood that I didn't deal with properly caused my Endometriosis" So i left the place feeling like I brought all of this on myself, I was a right mess!! Anyway, obviously I didn't go back but I couldn't shake that horrible feeling he left me with so I decided to go back online and found a woman who actually specialised in fertility and IVF and she even meets with my consultant frequently to check up on developments in the treatment. And she is wonderful, she trained with Zita West (not sure if you've heard of her) so she knows so much about IVF and the treatments, she's a little bit like a too, I go in, have a little talk, she makes me feel better then puts loads of need counsellor les in me!
Oh and MummyIwanabe, no it doesn't all (oh apart from when I forget I have one in my writs and go to scratch my nose....ouch!)
xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Summer Breeze! wow can't believe that guy! That's so bad! I've heard of Zita west so maybe I should look into it.

Glad to hear it doesn't hurt tho, we will have had enough of that with all this treatment! :) xx


----------



## tickledpink

Got a phone call from the nurse at the clinic this morning to say that DH's Karyotype test results are back!!! She didn't tell me what the results are but she said she's seeing our consultant this evening to discuss them and she'll call us back in the morning. I'm assuming they're ok because she asked what CD I was and then said 'oh not long until you have to call me on CD1 then'... maybe I'm jumping the gun but that sounds to me like everything is ok... :shrug: Anyways... fingers crossed and we can start next month!!:thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Fingers crossed tickledpink!!! :) whoop whoop! xx


----------



## tansey

Afternoon ladies
How are we all? I'm knackered! :( I'm sleeping terribly and dreaming and waking up really early! :hissy:

I have been having acupucture but not having it during D/R as she said it would be wasting my money but I can ring her if i need to chat or don't feel good - she is great! :thumbup:
I have my next one when I've started stimming and then before EC and ET.
It doesn't hurt but the odd one can sting a little in places but I reckon coz that point in my body needed sorting ;)

Aclio - poo that you have to wait but now you have a date you have something to work towards. I was told by someone who has been through 3 cycles that you have to set yourself little goals or things to keep you busy. For example I work MON-FRI so I had to plan busy weekends to help time go faster and keep me occupied.

Summer Breeze - I can't believe that man :grr: But so glad you didn't give up and found someone more suitable!


----------



## brumbar

Hey Ladies! OMG, you are sooo good, all those lovely sessions you're going for! I hardly get time to sleep long enough nowdays- it's just work -home-dinner-bed-work-home-(skip the dinner)-bed....so I won't be having anything and I have no time to be honest - stimms starting on cd2 - next Tuesday!!!!!
My employer allows me up to 5 paid days leave for fertility treatment, but I won't tell them as it may affect a possible promotion, and I could use the money for the maternity leave, so I'll have to struggle through it. My provisional EC date is the 8th of May!!!! really soon!

Aclio - June is just around the corner! use the time to relax and get ready to be a mum!!!!!
Tansey and Cazd Hi! I've seen your posts in the journos - nice to finally (virtually) meet you 

SummerBreeze...this man deserves to be reported to whatever it is regulating body- surely there must be some association or something! 
right !off home now..... enough working!!!!


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the feedback on accupuncture - I thought I might have been doing something a little daft so I now feel quite happy about it. 
I don't think it hurts - stings a little when the 'right spot' is hit which is a good sign and also stings if I laugh and jiggle about when the needles are still in!

Finding the time is a challange but I am lucky to be able to move my day around somewhat to go for sessions etc. I don't actually know what my company policy is about leave for IVF - as I am not telling them about it I was expecting to just take A.leave to cover the time I missed.

Sounds like the injections are going much better for everyone - I have just finished my two for this evening and it took 20 minutes start to finish -I don't think I will break any records with that :winkwink:

Can I ask if anyone is really tired for the Stim meds or is it just me - I was told the Down Reg might be tough but that things would improve again once I started injecting but I am so wrecked at the moment and haven't been able to sleep for the past two nights - maybe its the excitement of it all....

Hope everyone have a good night and catch you tomorrow.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I've been knackered from down regging so I do hope it improves for stim for me! I've been feeling quite rough and uncomfortable.

I've done some research on accupunture and there's a recent bbc article which mentions there no evidence it improves success rates, I'm not sure what to think now,its so hard to know what to do, but even if it doesn't help I'm all for it helping as it makes us more positive and relaxed :)

hope u get some energy back soon hereshoping! :)


----------



## HeresHoping

Morning,

MummyIwanabe - I read that article too and yep I didn't know if I would be wasting time and money etc. but I personally thought I had to try and give it everything I could. The article was actually a link from my accupuncturists website which I thought was pretty fair of her.

I would love to think all of it will have a material difference to our IVF results but in reality if it improves my attitude and reduces stress levels it has to help with the whole process.

Anyway am off this pm to be needled again and I will ask what the accupuncturists thoughts are on the latest results....

PS DH arrived home last night so he gets to do the injections this evening :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I agree if it makes us more positive and relaxed then its a good idea :) That's very fair of her too to put that on her site :) 

Did my injection this morning. Bd'd last night, first time in ages and i regretted it afterwards lol. Got really bad cramps and it was really uncomfortable. Not been up for it at all recently! doh! damn hormones....


----------



## HeresHoping

Can't say I have been feeling my most aluring lately but am feeling a lot better in that department so DH is on a promise later and he is quite chipper this morning :thumbup:
Everything feels so much better and more manageable when DH is home - I think I just have too much time to think otherwise :blush:


----------



## tickledpink

Greats news! DH's Karyotype test came back all clear!!! Just got to wait for CD1 (hopefully next week) and then they'll arrange for my injection training, the clinic tour/info evening and the pre-treatment scan! WOOHOO!!! Only took three years to get this far :p


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Horray! :) so pleased for you tickled pink! xx


----------



## Gracy 004

great news tickled pink!:happydance:


----------



## JaniceT

Hi Ladies! It's been a few months since I started this thread and was away resting.

And I just wanted to say 'WOW!!!!!!' there are so many of you! I'll be spending the next few days reading all your posts and catching up on what's been happening in your individual lives.

Just an update....

I just got back from my 2nd doctor's visit and checked on the hormone blood test results & my scan. Everything is fine, but as expected, my FSH:LH is 6.5:6.44, showing mild PCOS. Scan shows a healthy lining and ready for the IVF process.

This time around (different doctor), I am not on the pill to regulate my period. He's confirmed that this month's cycle is on schedule. However, I've been on Metformine 850gm (diabetic medication) for 6 weeks to control decrease my LH levels. He explained that high LH from PCOS tends to decrease the chances of the embryo sticking to the wall. Initially, he gave me two options to either go on Metformin or have an Ovarian Drilling. I chose the pills instead.

My schedule has been confirmed to be:

3rd May - Buserelin (Down-Reg)
21st May - Blood test and Scan
28th May - Gonal F
1st June and 4th June - Scan for eggs/follicles and Uterine Lining
8th June - Egg Pick-Up
10th June - Embryo transfer
24th June - Pregnancy Test

OK that's all for now, I'm going to head back to page one and start reading everyone's posts :)

Love you all ladies and all the best to your upcoming cycle!


----------



## tansey

Hi all :wave:

Well started spotting when I got home from work (so very lucky!) so :witch: is going to be here on time - good that all is going to plan but a bit sad that my last natural chance has gone. Can't wait until Bank holiday Monday and my baseline scan and gthen hopefully the next stage of the process!

JaniceT - nice to see you back here and with your plan as well :thumbup:

tickledpink - great news! :happydance:

MummyIwanabe - good for you giving :sex: a go :rofl: 

HeresHoping - hope DHs doctor role tonight goes well! :winkwink:

brumbar - it's nice to meet you too :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Janice good to hear what your next steps are! So exciting!!

Hey tansey, I too am now waiting for AF. Hope my follows yours and comes soon! lol 

Have a fab weekend, we're having a bbq fest all weekend :) niiice :)


----------



## brumbar

Damn....I can't remember the last time I was hoping AF will arrive!!!!!!LOL


----------



## JaniceT

Hi MummyIWannabe, Tansey, Butterfly, Tory123, TickledPink, wish2bmama, underthestars, tubs, summer breeze, doodles29, ACLIO, Aphrodite, CADZ, Step Mummy, BigFoot1980, Lizibee, Gracy 004, MrsJA, HeresHoping, brumbar and MrsR32. LOL if I missed anyone, my appologies and hello to you too :)

Just read through 33 pages of everyone's post and really want to give you a HUGE hug. Hang in there lovely ladies!

Anyways, just a quick summary for everyone to keep tabs on the dates on our big May family. It'll also help us know who's going through the different stages and test days. Do just copy and paste, then fill in the blanks if you feel like it :)

Abbreviations:
BCP = Birth Control Pills
DG = Down Regulate
Stims = Stimulating Hormone injections
EC = Egg Collection
ET = Egg Transfer
Test Day = Pregnancy Test

1. MummyIWanaBe: DR - 18 Apr, Stims - , EC - 4th May, ET - 7th May, Test Day - .
2. Butterfly : BCP - since April, DR - July, Stims - , EC - , ET - , Test Day - .
3. Tory123: Starting in May
4. TickledPink:
5. wish2bmama : EC - 17th May
6. Underthestars: BCP - 2 months, DR - 12th May
7. Tubs: BCP - 5th April
8. Summer Breeze: 10th May begin
9. Doodles29: DR - 21st May
10. ACLIO: doctor's meeting - 21st April, injection training - 17th June
11. Aphrodite: EC - 27th April, Test Day - 6th May
12. CADZ: start mid May
13. StepMummy:
14. BigFoot1980: Doc/Nurse visit - 23rd April
15. Lizibee: start 11 April
16. Tansey: DG - 14th April
17. Gracey 004: appointment - 19th April
18. MrsJA: DG - 3rd week April
19. HeresHoping: DG - 30th March, Stims - 20th Apr
20. brumbar: Start end April
21. MrsR32: DR - 20th April
22. JaniceT: DR - 3rd May, Stims - 28th May, EC - 8th June, ET - 10th June, Test Day - 24th June


----------



## JaniceT

Sorry for the many long posts, just wanted to answer a few questions since Page 1 :)

MummyIwanabe, my husband and I have tried to conceive for almost 3 years now. He's got 2 adult children but right after his 2nd child, his wife at that time told him she didn't like taking birth control pills and he went for a vasectomy in his mid-20's. 3 years ago, he had a vasectomy reversal but the sperm antibodies were so high that it just showed 1 sperm motility in his sperm assay.

We tried our 1st ICSI early 2009 with him going for a MESA and TESA. Pity my husband for all the pain he went through. We managed to collect 18 eggs of average quality and fertilizing 8. None were frozen as the quality of embryos were not good after 3 days. ICSI failed.

2nd ICSI in mid 2009. This time, we used a sperm donor but the procedure showed a BFN.

Why both ICSI procedures failed? It is attributed to a number of possible things. I had mild PCOS which decreases the chances of the embryo implanting to the wall. Also, my husband's sperm were of bad quality. Lastly, I was supposed to be laying down and resting for 2 weeks but being my impatience, I had to do thing and move around.

This time around, I'm doing things a little differently. For the TWW, I'll be laying flat and have told my husband not to stress me out or take me on weekend trips anywhere. No walking, no lifting, nothing. In addition, my new doctor has explained in a very detailed manner on how PCOS affects the success of ICSI. Most importantly, lots of rest, taking my diabetic meds to decrease LH levels and keeping a very positive mind. Stress, negativity and impatience does decrease the chances.

Ohhh... and for those on their first ICSI and preparing for down regulation, just remember to tell your partners to be calm :) DR simulates symptoms of menopause and you might just be having hot flushes, mood swings and feel extremely exhausted within a few hours of the shots. I crashed everyday by 11am as if I just took a handful of sleeping pills.

Hope the above helps :)

Babydust to everyone!!!!


----------



## brumbar

Wow! Thanks Janice! That was really helpful
I'm waiting for AF to turn up- which should be on Monday, so i start stims on Tuesday! We're on the short protocol 3days left now! Then day 5scan on Friday, day 8scan on Bank Hol Monday, EC probably on the 5th of may and ET on the 7th of May..... Then official test date 14days after ET soooo 22nd of may.... Reall hope i manage to get the drugs right!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Janice really useful :)

Well mine has changed slightly now so it goes as follows :)

AF - due monday if on time lol
DR - since 18th April
Stim - *hopefully 30th April not sure yet
EC - w/c 10th may or maybe w/c 17th may
ET - unknown yet
Test day - ?

Will update more when I know more hehe!

Wow janice you've been through a lot. I really hope you get your BFP this time :)

My DH doesn't seem to realise the feelings I've been having since DR! I have felt all of the above you have mentioned and its really tiring. Ugh it's just not pleasant but it will be worth it hopefully! I'm starting to get nervous about the EC,ET and test date now, just pray to god we all get our BFP's this time!! :) xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

WOW JaniceT that's awesome, thank you!!
And thanks so much for setting this thread up, I am loving it!
Gosh I can't believe how many of us there are when I look down the list!
It's such a good way of seeing who's got what coming up!
Thanks so much for telling your journey JaniceT wow you've really been through it, I hope there's a big fat BFP with your name on it coming up! Sounds like you really know your stuff which is fab cause I need to learn lots!
I have updated me below with some dates, how exciting!!
xx

1. MummyIWanaBe: DR - 18 Apr, Stims - EC - 4th May, ET - 7th May, Test Day - .
2. Butterfly : BCP - since April, DR - July, Stims - , EC - , ET - , Test Day - .
3. Tory123: Starting in May
4. TickledPink:
5. wish2bmama : EC - 17th May
6. Underthestars: BCP - 2 months, DR - 12th May
7. Tubs: BCP - 5th April
8. Summer Breeze: DR - 29th March, Stims - 10th May 
9. Doodles29: DR - 21st May
10. ACLIO: doctor's meeting - 21st April, injection training - 17th June
11. Aphrodite: EC - 27th April, Test Day - 6th May
12. CADZ: start mid May
13. StepMummy:
14. BigFoot1980: Doc/Nurse visit - 23rd April
15. Lizibee: start 11 April
16. Tansey: DG - 14th April
17. Gracey 004: appointment - 19th April
18. MrsJA: DG - 3rd week April
19. HeresHoping: DG - 30th March, Stims - 20th Apr
20. brumbar: Start end April
21. MrsR32: DR - 20th April
22. JaniceT: DR - 3rd May, Stims - 28th May, EC - 8th June, ET - 10th June, Test Day - 24th June


----------



## JaniceT

Hi brumbar, MummyIWanaBe and Summer Breeze, glad to see you're all so excited and positive about this journey :)

Don't worry too much MummyIWanaBe. After 2 ICSI cycles and this being the 3rd, my husband is still not taking on well to it. He still is unable to understand why I feel the way I do, believing that I can control my exhaustion. (DUH!) I've learned to just block his pessimism out because I too can understand that he's going through stress. Men have egos and pride, it's like a 'caveman' mentality .. haha!.. where they are more 'manly' if they can provide the seed to their women to birth naturally without fertility treatments.

Brumbar, just don't stick the needle too deep in if you're of slender build, it'll hurt like hell if it hits the muscles. I learnt this the hard way through 2 cycles until I complained to my Doc and he laughed... said I was just too anxious.

Summer Breeze, thank you so much. I'm really hoping that this time, it'll work. I've started taking my vitamins and folic acid again. Eating vegetables, sleeping more and lowering stress levels. My doc explained that stress causes the body to produce a hormone which causes miscarriage. I can't emphasize enough on the importance of this because I believe it was one of the major reasons why my last ICSI failed.

Anyways, my deepest wishes for all of you to be blessed very soon! Will be away for a short holiday from Monday - Thurs, see you all tomorrow or a week later :) Updated list as below:

1. MummyIWanaBe: DR - 18 Apr, Stims - 30th April, EC - 10th or 17th May, ET - to be announced, Test Day - .to be announced.
2. Butterfly : BCP - since April, DR - July, Stims - , EC - , ET - , Test Day - .
3. Tory123: Starting in May
4. TickledPink:
5. wish2bmama : EC - 17th May
6. Underthestars: BCP - 2 months, DR - 12th May
7. Tubs: BCP - 5th April
8. Summer Breeze: DR - 29th March, Stims - 10th May 
9. Doodles29: DR - 21st May
10. ACLIO: doctor's meeting - 21st April, injection training - 17th June
11. Aphrodite: EC - 27th April, Test Day - 6th May
12. CADZ: start mid May
13. StepMummy:
14. BigFoot1980: Doc/Nurse visit - 23rd April
15. Lizibee: start 11 April
16. Tansey: DG - 14th April
17. Gracey 004: appointment - 19th April
18. MrsJA: DG - 3rd week April
19. HeresHoping: DG - 30th March, Stims - 20th Apr
20. brumbar: Stim - 27th April, EC - 5th April, ET - 7th April, Test Day - 2nd May
21. MrsR32: DR - 20th April
22. JaniceT: DR - 3rd May, Stims - 28th May, EC - 8th June, ET - 10th June, Test Day - 24th June


----------



## JaniceT

Sorry ladies for the repost. Corrected a few mistakes of mine. Also have updated the list and ranked them by the dates, based on info on this thread.

1. brumbar: Stim - 27th April, EC - 5th April, ET - 7th April, Test Day - 2nd May
2. Aphrodite: EC - 27th April, Test Day - 6th May
3. wish2bmama : EC - 17th May
4. HeresHoping: DR - 30th March, Stims - 20th Apr
5. MummyIWanaBe: DR - 18 Apr, Stims - 30th April, EC - 10th or 17th May, ET - to be announced, Test Day - to be announced.
6. Summer Breeze: DR - 29th March, Stims - 10th May, EC/ET/Test Day - to be announced
7. JaniceT: DR - 3rd May, Stims - 28th May, EC - 8th June, ET - 10th June, Test Day - 24th June

Requires more info:

8. Tansey: DR - 14th April
9. MrsJA: DR - 3rd week April
10. MrsR32: DR - 20th April
11. Underthestars: BCP - 2 months, DR - 12th May
12. Doodles29: DR - 21st May
13. Butterfly : BCP - since April, DR - July, Stims - , EC - , ET - , Test Day - .
14. BigFoot1980: Doc/Nurse visit - 23rd April
15. ACLIO: doctor's meeting - 21st April, injection training - 17th June
16. Tubs: BCP - 5th April
17. CADZ: start mid May
18. Lizibee: start 11 April
19. Gracey 004: appointment - 19th April
20. Tory123: Starting in May
21. StepMummy:
22. TickledPink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

Well I have just returned from my 2 week holiday whilst I was away I was expecting AF so that I could start BCP. However the witch did not turn up!! I got off the plane and into boots and the airport and did a clearblue digital and it said 3+ !! I got a BFP!!

I'm about 5w3d and although this is very exciting I am very cautious because of previous miscarriages and also we will require the genetic CVS test at 11 weeks so I need as many prayers as possible please!!

I will still be popping in to see how you are all doing though if that's ok?

Hope everything is going well for those currently going through treatment. For those who are waiting - well you never know what might happen - look at me!

:dust:


----------



## cazd

Oh my bloody hell. !!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!! Wow.. A bfp with. Digi too... That's fantastic news. Well done you!
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazd

Janice.... Can u put me down for dr 10th may please? X
If this sodding amoxicyllin doesn't mess up my cycle!
I've got pre-ov spotting! Hoping it's down to the antibiotics..


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow congrats! that is amazin!


----------



## tickledpink

JaniceT said:


> Sorry ladies for the repost. Corrected a few mistakes of mine. Also have updated the list and ranked them by the dates, based on info on this thread.
> 
> 1. brumbar: Stim - 27th April, EC - 5th April, ET - 7th April, Test Day - 2nd May
> 2. Aphrodite: EC - 27th April, Test Day - 6th May
> 3. wish2bmama : EC - 17th May
> 4. HeresHoping: DR - 30th March, Stims - 20th Apr
> 5. MummyIWanaBe: DR - 18 Apr, Stims - 30th April, EC - 10th or 17th May, ET - to be announced, Test Day - to be announced.
> 6. Summer Breeze: DR - 29th March, Stims - 10th May, EC/ET/Test Day - to be announced
> 7. JaniceT: DR - 3rd May, Stims - 28th May, EC - 8th June, ET - 10th June, Test Day - 24th June
> 
> Requires more info:
> 
> 8. Tansey: DR - 14th April
> 9. MrsJA: DR - 3rd week April
> 10. MrsR32: DR - 20th April
> 11. Underthestars: BCP - 2 months, DR - 12th May
> 12. Doodles29: DR - 21st May
> 13. Butterfly : BCP - since April, DR - July, Stims - , EC - , ET - , Test Day - .
> 14. BigFoot1980: Doc/Nurse visit - 23rd April
> 15. ACLIO: doctor's meeting - 21st April, injection training - 17th June
> 16. Tubs: BCP - 5th April
> 17. CADZ: start mid May
> 18. Lizibee: start 11 April
> 19. Gracey 004: appointment - 19th April
> 20. Tory123: Starting in May
> 21. StepMummy:
> 22. TickledPink:

Just waiting for CD1 (hopefully within a few days) and then I have to call the clinic to find out what happens next... I'm sooooooooo impatient right now :wacko: 

Congrats Butterfly! keeping fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats butterfly! :yipee:


----------



## CurlySue

Hello,

Have recently started IVF Cycle No.2 and will be egg collecting/transferring in May. I hope it ends better than last time round when I was given a gift of two and then had both taken away through miscarriage :(

Last time round i was on Buserelin and then 4amps menopur. I got 12 eggs, one abnormal, 11 good and mature. All 11 fertilised though by Day 3 I only had two 'stand out'. All but 4 had stopped developing and two were quite badly fragmented. 

Had a day 3 transfer with two 8 cell embryos. Both implanted. By my 7 week scan, though, both had died away :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh CurlySue that's just awful. I hop this cycle end better for you :)

Do they know why that happened? :( xx


----------



## CurlySue

MummyIwanabe said:


> oh CurlySue that's just awful. I hop this cycle end better for you :)
> 
> Do they know why that happened? :( xx

Have had a long and drawn out 'journey' trying to find out why but nobody could give me an answer. I spoke to the clinical director AND the senior embryologist because I had a terrible experience with the hospital but I got conflicting stories. 

I was told my FSH indicated eggs which are 8 years older than I am. OH's sperm isn't great. "You had eggs which were okay," the CD said, "but I'll be honest, you had crap embryos."

I asked the director, can anything be done to fix this? Of course, he said. 

I went to see the embryologist a little while later and HE said that there was nothing he'd do any differently next time round, other than perhaps a higher dosage of stims so I have no answers. To me, 2 decent embryos out of 12 is pretty shite. To him, it was 'normal'. :shrug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:shrug: weird the the embryologist would say he wouldn't do anything differently if the director said something could be changed.

I hope this time they get it right and your embryos turn out to be strong and stick :)

xx


----------



## CurlySue

It's a weird hospital and if it didn't mean waiting another two years I'd have moved somewhere else. They are just full of contradictions. I just hope the extra Menopur does something. Not sure it will help with quality, though, perhaps just quantity.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I hope the extra menopur helps too :) def worth sticking with this hospital rather than changing, 2 years is so long to wait.

Lets hope this thread is lucky!!!

Still waiting for my AF. Due tomo but don't think it's going to arrive on time :( bloody things I just wana crack on hehe


----------



## CurlySue

How does your hospital work it? You are waiting for AF. What happens for you next?

Ours just put you on Buserelin and then book you a scan 21 days later. All being well at that scan they put you on the Menopur. There's no monitoring in between. Your protocol seems entirely different to mine. I started Down-Regging on 20th April and don't even start stims until 13th May with provisional EC date of 24th. That's a whole two weeks longer than yours.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hmm I don't know this is what confuses me. I'm private and first of all waited until day 19 of my cycle to start taking provera for 7 days. Then 2 days later (on day 21) I started injecting buserelin. I then have to wait for my AF to arrive. Once that does i book a blood test on day 4. Providing im down regulated enough I will start stims (gonal-f) for hopefully 11-12 days and then have EC so I've been given a rough date of EC for w/c 10th may or w/c 17th may depending on my scans.

I don't understand how people are on diff drugs and different amounts of times. You'd think it would be same for all...


----------



## tansey

Hi all waiting for :witch: to arrive properly - i suppose i could have ov'd a day later or she is just late. I've got a week anyway until my baseline scan, it's just that i'm in a VERY blah mood and can't be arsed going to work tomorrow and have the :witch: turn up as well :hissy:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

me too, no AF for me this morning Ugh! xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Speak of the devil! The :witch: is here!! And boy am I now feeling it! :(

Waiting for the clinic to call me so I can arrange my blood test. I hope I will be down regulated enough. Been doing it 8 days and by time blood test it will be 12 days. Really hoping that will be enough so I can start stims!

So pleased I came on time tho. 29 days smack on, even with drugs I thought it would mess my cycle up.


----------



## brumbar

Hi Ladies! Af is almost here, have a tiny leak so i'll be calling to book my day 5 follie scan and starting stims tomorrow evening! First time with needles (i had no DR), so bricking it a bit! I only have 6doses of Gonal f 150, then i start cetrotide followed by pregnyl. I've not recieved any pressaries, so i guess the'll give them to me at EC. Fingers x-ed for all of us! Am i the first one to go in the May thread? X


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think you might be first one to stim, I'm hopefully starting on weds!!! Clinic called and I can start weds night long as I'm down regged enough! so excited! Trying to guestimate when EC might be as i have some work commitments which looks like they might clash.

I find playing needle on skin to touch then pushing it in rather than jabbing from afar as is better and also using a ice cube :) Once you do the first few you get used to it! I'm scared about the stims tho, it might hurt more or sting more lol!!


----------



## CurlySue

I wish my down regging was 8-12 days rather than three weeks :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I will have to keep down regulating whilst stims. what protocol are you on curlysue?


----------



## brumbar

...I NEED TO KEEP REPEATING TO MYSELF THAT IT'S JUST AN INJECTION:...I PIERCED MY OWN BELLY BUTTON, SO I'LL SURVIVE BEING POKED FOR 2WEEKS! 
Good news on AF MummyIWannabe At least i,ll have somebody close behind me... So scary when you're the first one, but hey, i'm sure all will be fine, i'm just worried about messing up the drugs, so any help is much appreciated!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It's def daunting the first time and the second time I actually shat myself a bit more than the first time! lol 

I'll def be close behind you if all goes to plan :) eek I'm so excited I duno what to do with myself right now! You won't mess it up. There's a really useful video on youtube. Type in gonal-f on youtube and a lady comes up who shows you how to do it :) I'm getting another lesson on wed which will be good as this injection to administer is slightly different!


----------



## brumbar

Hi CurlySue! this is a looooong wait.... I keep my fingers cross the wait will be worth it!


----------



## CurlySue

My protocol is - start buserelin injections on CD23, which was 20th April 2010. That was supposed to be for 3 weeks but could not get a scan until the Thursday which would make it 23 days. Then it's nine/ten days of both Buserelin and Menopur. At the end of it all I will have been on Buserelin for 33 days. 

Kind of seems unnecessary when you can be on it for less than two weeks before moving onto stims.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hmm it does. Are you private?


----------



## CurlySue

MummyIwanabe said:


> hmm it does. Are you private?

No, this is my last free go. It was the same last time round, though. Have only been at it a week and it's already dragging on.


----------



## HeresHoping

Hello everyone :wave:,

Hope everyone is doing well - lots of news around the thread :hugs:

Well I am just back from my first scan since baseline to check how the stim is going and it looks like everything is on target - looks like there are around 10 large follicles and 'lots' of small ones too!!! :thumbup:
We are really happy and now a little scared.... I've got butterflies just typing this (so sad...)

BTW DH did really well playing doctor over the weekend even if his hands were shaking a lot at first :dohh:
He is away for the next couple of days but will be back in time for the final injections and the final scan and all next week when we hope the assisted BD will all be happening :winkwink:


This is my current schedule:



> Bloods &Scans:
> Day 1 Baseline Scan Tuesday 20th April, DONE
> Day 7 Monday 26th April, DONE
> Day 9 Wednesday 28th April and
> Day 11 Friday 30th April.
> 
> Maturation: Day 12 Saturday 1st May - PREGNYL/hCG 500IU
> Support: Day 13+ Sunday 2nd May - Cyclogest Pessaries
> Egg Collection: Day 14 Monday 3rd May
> Embryo Transfer: Day 17 Thursday 6th May

Hopefully on Friday we will get the go-ahead to do the PREGNYL Injection Saturday night for EC Monday 3rd but those dates could move out depending on the blood work and scan results Friday.


Cut and Paste and Update as requested (Thanks Janice for bringing us all together!):

I think I may need to be moved up in the happening list but I'll leave that to you Janice if thats ok (not sure which key dates you are going by as everyone seems to be doing things in different ways at different rates! :wacko:)



> 1. brumbar: Stim - 27th April, EC - 5th April, ET - 7th April, Test Day - 2nd May
> 2. Aphrodite: EC - 27th April, Test Day - 6th May
> 3. wish2bmama : EC - 17th May
> 4. HeresHoping: DR - 30th March, Stims - 20th Apr, EC 3rd May, ET 6th May
> 5. MummyIWanaBe: DR - 18 Apr, Stims - 30th April, EC - 10th or 17th May, ET - to be announced, Test Day - to be announced.
> 6. Summer Breeze: DR - 29th March, Stims - 10th May, EC/ET/Test Day - to be announced
> 7. JaniceT: DR - 3rd May, Stims - 28th May, EC - 8th June, ET - 10th June, Test Day - 24th June
> 
> Requires more info:
> 
> 8. Tansey: DR - 14th April
> 9. MrsJA: DR - 3rd week April
> 10. MrsR32: DR - 20th April
> 11. Underthestars: BCP - 2 months, DR - 12th May
> 12. Doodles29: DR - 21st May
> 13. Butterfly : BCP - since April, DR - July, Stims - , EC - , ET - , Test Day - .
> 14. BigFoot1980: Doc/Nurse visit - 23rd April
> 15. ACLIO: doctor's meeting - 21st April, injection training - 17th June
> 16. Tubs: BCP - 5th April
> 17. CADZ: start mid May
> 18. Lizibee: start 11 April
> 19. Gracey 004: appointment - 19th April
> 20. Tory123: Starting in May

Good luck everyone and thanks for being here.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Maybe it's because its not private then as I've felt being private they have been very quick and get on with it very quickly. I guess with free goes they've gota fit you all in and make sure all the timings are working with staff etc I don't know. That's just a guess! lol

It does drag I know, it makes you feel crummy too! Last night I felt so sick from the down regging and hot flushes I went to bed early! lol xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Think I'll be a week behind you! so exciting! Interesting to see your timings. I'm trying to figure out when my EC might be as I have work commitments! It'll sort itself out tho, not gona fret about it! :) xx


----------



## HeresHoping

MummyIwanabe - yep it looks like I will be paving the way.... its interesting that you started DR before me and I started Stim before you and its like a game of tag! :winkwink


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh its weird! I shall never understand all the diff drugs, timings etc to achieve the same thing! lol!!


----------



## MrsR32

MummyIwanabe - looks like we'll be starting stimms on the same day, I've got my baseline scan booked for 3.30 on Wednesday so I should be starting the Gonal-F that evening. They've told me EC should be 12th May, sounds like you're on a similar protocol to me so it should be around the same time for you I would think. Glad to hear the injections are going better for you.

I got my first bruise yesterday and I had a horrible day for side effects, thank god it was at the weekend. I was exhausted, kept having hot flushes and had a nasty headache all day. Wouldn't have been so bad but DH was feeling lousy too so he couldn't pamper me!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks MrsR32 oh gosh that is getting close to more work commitments I have the following weekend! I really hope I'm the 10th may! If it was the 12th May and I'm having a 2 day transfer does that mean they'd transfer it on Friday 14th? I guess I can rest that day and then I gota work on the Sat no choice. Fingers crossed its not later than the 12th!! 

How exciting we're gona be stimming on same day hopefully!!! 

I too suffered last night, felt really rough, sick, hot flushes the works and now the AF has arrived so i'm feeling poo but happy at the same time lol xxx


----------



## MrsR32

HeresHoping - here are my dates for the list:

DR - 20th April 
Stimms - 28th April
EC - 12th May
ET - 14-17th May

Great news on your scan, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## HeresHoping

I have one whopper of a bruise about the size of a lemon LOL
When DH was doing one of the injections he managed to go in, out and in again as if he was giving me a tummy tuck - luckly I cried halt before we wasted any of the solution - the one thing I have to say that is getting us through all this is rolling around laughing most of the time - that and loads of :hugs:


----------



## HeresHoping

I think I was lucky with DR - bad headaces and a few tears but not as bad as I was expecting and it def improved as time went on (but I only had one injection to DR - no daily jabs or sniffing so I don't know if that would make a diff....)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

eek! stiming sounds more painful if you get bruises! I've seen the needle and it looks bigger this time! 

My DR improved with time, ie no stabbing pains etc but the flushes continued! It hasn't been too bad, I think the main thing is I've been short of patience and a bit stroppy! lol xxx


----------



## HeresHoping

according to DH thats me most of the time! :winkwink: but he is admitting I am being very brave at the moment (because he couldn't do it!)


----------



## ACLIO

Ladies just a quick question my FS mentioned I'd be having 2 types of injections when we start. Have any of you had to have 2 injections a day? :(


----------



## Frindabelle

Hey everyone! :) :flower:
I'm looking to start Short Protocol IVF on the 10th May, (AF permitting :winkwink: )
Can I join you ladies?
xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'll only be having 2 a day when I continue DR and do stim at evening. 

:wave: frindabelle glad to see you're back in and have something to look forward to again! x


----------



## brumbar

ACLIO said:


> Ladies just a quick question my FS mentioned I'd be having 2 types of injections when we start. Have any of you had to have 2 injections a day? :(

Hi ACLIO
I'm on the short protocol and I'll be having Gonal-F from day 2 and Cetrotide (antagonist to stop LH surge) as of day 6 together with Gonal F.
I've heard that on the long protocol people have Brusselin and Gonal together...not sure though, so someone else may need to confirm....


----------



## brumbar

Frindabelle said:


> Hey everyone! :) :flower:
> I'm looking to start Short Protocol IVF on the 10th May, (AF permitting :winkwink: )
> Can I join you ladies?
> xxx

Hi Frindabelle! 
I'm on the short protocol starting tomorrow!!!!


----------



## tansey

Well :witch: is here - light at the mo but probably bad tomorrow :dohh:

Things are hotting up in here with all our treatment kicking in.
I have another week until baseline scan but at least i am off work for that as it is a bank holiday :)


----------



## brumbar

tansey said:


> Well :witch: is here - light at the mo but probably bad tomorrow :dohh:
> 
> Things are hotting up in here with all our treatment kicking in.
> I have another week until baseline scan but at least i am off work for that as it is a bank holiday :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: not long now!!!!!! time will fly!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

My Af is light too I'm expecting it in full swing tomo! doh!

I'm getting major flushes at the moment, haven't got much work done today as I feel pretty hot and bothered! lol

I was on buselin and gonal -f will be on same day think this is technically a long protocol although altogether it will be about 3-4 weeks of drugs I think.


----------



## MrsR32

I'm DR on Buserelin and hoping to start stimming on Wednesday so I'll then be on half the dose of buserelin as well as the gonal-f. If you're on a short protocol, maybe you're just skipping the first part?


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Looks like lots of you are underway now how exciting. Thanks Janice T for the update list. I am still not sure when I will start, if :witch: shows up before the 1st of May then I will have to wait another month if she shows up on 1st of May or couple of days after then I will start then. I really want her to hold on for three days.

Tory xx


----------



## tickledpink

Now on CD31 and no sign of AF :grr: Bloody typical :growlmad: Had the sore boobs and she-devil mood swings but now zilch....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ugh poor you tickledpink! Whats your next step after AF? My clinic if i didn't start by a certain time to call them. Is that what you have to do?

xx


----------



## tansey

:witch: here with full force today so my lining and ovaries better be A-OK at scan on Monday!


----------



## brumbar

Mine is also much heavier than usual.... Lining is usually fine at 12dpo according to my previous scans -4 in total- so hope all works out!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

How did the injection go brumbar? :) xx


----------



## brumbar

Not too bad! Froze the fattest bit of my belly, pinched it and stabbed it, just a bit concernt as the lable said i should hold it in with the button pressed for at least 10secs and i only read that later.... So the whole stabbing took about 5secs and pulled it out... There was a drop at the top, the button was fully pushed in though sooooo... I hope i didn't mess it up too much!


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone! just checking in to see how everyone going?
Tickledpink..... late af is there any chance of bfp??
Mummyiwannabe - so i guess that means that you are now about two weeks or so away from EC? woohoo!
Brumbar i will be starting short protocol as well so will be very intereseted to see how you go and get any pointers/tips, good luck!

As for me, well I ov'd smack bang on time on monday, day 19. This is the case every month (except the month of HSG which made things a bit weird), so i think it is very unlikely i have pcos and i am gonna stop worrying about it. The FS said i didnt have it because all other hormone levels were normal its just that the AMH Was so high. So i got my collegue to give me a little scan on the side yesterday, my ovaries are huge! So i am gonna take it that if i dont have pcos, then big ovaries is a good thing and maybe a high ovarian reserve. DH and i have :sex:like mad last few days to just have that one last shot before IVF. Well you can only hope.... I keep having the fantasy that the only thing causing the low count was this low grade infection they found and now he has had antibiotics he is back to normal and we will get a bfp. ahhhh its such a nice fantasy.BUT i think because of all the frantic :sex: I now have the worst bladder infection ever :growlmad: peeing blood, its so bloody painful! I had to leave work today so now i too am on antibiotics and sitting home with a hot water bottle feeling most uncomfortable :growlmad:

long post i know, just havent been on for a couple of days. 2 WEEKS til stimms, bring it on


----------



## Gracy 004

Oh and i forgot to add good luck as well with your scan tansey!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Just had my blood test, finding out results later today.

Bit of a tricky one not sure what to do.. My EC will def be w/c 10th May. could be the monday, tues or weds. now those are ok apart from the weds. I could have it weds but then my ET would be sat and I can't do that cos of work (no choice) so I don't know whether the clinic would let me do a blasto. My DH doesnt' want to do that tho as it's more money £420! I could have ET on the Sat long as I had it by say 10am but then I wouldn't be resting and although I don't think you need to maybe I should I don't know. I really hope it would be the monday or the tues but the clinic has no way of knowing yet how I'll respond. If I start stims today I'll have a scan on monday to see how I'm getting on.

Stims till sun 9th would be 12 shots
stims till monday 10th would be 13 shots

Then I gota consider the trigger shot. Argh! Don't know what to do! I could wait a week but the thought of doing that... :nope: I'm so impatient but I feel like I can't wait!!

Sorry for the ramble, I don't know what to do!! 

Gracy - hope you feel better soon!!! :) xx


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi mummy, so if you have ET on the saturday will that be day 3 then? So if you go to blasto they will transfer on monday, day 5? The blasto idea is a good one although its more expensive because does that then mean that your bfp chance is higher as in those extra couple of days they will see which embryos go the distance..... Not too sure but i think that is the plan for our transfer (if/when we get there!). So did you start stimms today?

I just have to have a small sob :cry::cry: Not only am i peeing blood, but my friend just rang me to tell me they had their scan and its a girl, they are a bit dissappointed cos wanted a boy. I just cant cope with that sort of conversation :growlmad: How do you deal with this? I wish i had some sort of way of dealing with these things, i just feel awful now and even more desperate to get preggers than ever. I just wanted to scream at her do you realise how lucky you are to be pregnant at all!!! but i didnt i politely said little girls are so cute it will be fantastic. How i formed these words i dont know. I did tell her about our IVF though and then it all got just a little awkward.....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Gracy,

Yes if EC was weds then ET would be sat so 3 days. my clinic don't usually do blastos for my age apparently but I guess if I wanted one and was prepared to pay then they would...

Hopefully starting stimms tnite provided blood test comes back ok. Will know later today.

Poor you re your infection and friend. I'm not surprised you can't cope with that sort of conversation. I had that a while ago and it was really hard but I too put on a brave face. I hope she was sympathetic when you told her about ur IVF. Maybe it got awkward because she felt bad for moaning about the sex then when she heard your news she felt bad?

One of my bessie mates is due anyday now. I'm excited to see him now just hope my BFP is around the corner soon and that all us lovely girlies get the results we need!! xx


----------



## Gracy 004

Mummy, if you dont mind me asking how old are you? Just wondering what transferring 2/3 day embie or 5 day embie has to do with age? I am 31 and curious as i didnt know this was a factor.:shrug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm 25. My clinic said that a 3 day transfer was fine as they believe that research isn't strong enough yet to suggest a blasto would give me a better result. They base it on the fact that for my age, my embies should be good quality and strong therefore waiting until blast is not necessary. They said they usually do that for older ladies when its harder to tell which embie is the strongest. that extra 2 days gives them an better insight for not so good embies.

It's just their advice/opinion and how they operate. loads of clinics are different. I would probably prefer a blasto but then I read only 20% make it to blasto and sometimes clinics think its better in your body having a chance then in a dish. 

Ah i duno so complicated! At the time I was ok with it as it saved us £420! :) xx


----------



## tickledpink

MummyIwanabe said:


> Ugh poor you tickledpink! Whats your next step after AF? My clinic if i didn't start by a certain time to call them. Is that what you have to do?
> 
> xx

They told me to call them on CD1 and then she can arrange for our up-to-date HIV/HEP B/C tests (because they're over a year old) and then she will arrange for me to have a pre-treatment scan and injection training. They also want both of us to attend the CARE clinic in Northampton, for a patient info evening and so we can have a tour of the place. Can't wait! :happydance: I thought i had the back cramps last night but it could just be wishful thinking... still no sign :growlmad:

Hi Gracy, definitely not a BFP... been too tired for anything lately :blush: Plus the consultant has already told us it's an impossibility of me falling pregnant naturally and without the use of a chemistry set with DH's low SC lol


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hope the witch comes soon hun, very frustrating! I don't understand why u need ur af for blood tests etc seems a shame u cant do blood test and tour in the mean time! 

fingers crossed she comes soon! xx


----------



## tickledpink

I asked the same thing but she said there was no hurry and they can the results back in 24 hours but they leave it until the last minute so that if it doesn't work this time or the next time... or the next... we don't have to pay unnecessarily for another blood test if the year is up - because the tests are only valid for one year. If that makes sense... ? As for the tour, they won't do that until everything's official that we're going ahead with ICSI


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ah yes that all makes sense :) exciting stuff tickledpink! Hope the time flies by for you! xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo clinic just called I'm down regged enough, can do my injection now!! Then i will stim in the mornings along with DR :) 

Off I go to inject! eek! xx


----------



## brumbar

YAY!!!!!! great News MummyIWannabe!
we're stimming together! (one day apart!) when's your provisional EC?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Either the monday 10th, tues or weds lol I hope its monday or tues.

How bout you brumbar? 

So pleased we're so close together! :) xx


----------



## MrsR32

MummyIwanabe and Brumbar - I'm starting stimms tonight too! We've got to do the stimming injection (Gonal-F) in the evenings and continue half-dose Buserelin in the mornings - are you the same? These drugs seem to be different for everyone!

Have you been told to abstain from BD at any time? DH wanted me to ask at the clinic but I was too embarrassed!


----------



## MrsR32

Oh, and my provision EC date is 12th May still.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hmm I was told to do my stims in morning lol two injections in the morning - 1 stim, 1 DR doh! half dosage of buserelin like you :)

I've not been told anything about BD I read after day 6 they advise against it but I'm not sure. To be honest I've not felt like it but might ask.

I hope my EC is not the 12th May as it makes things harder with work. The 11th would be perfect! fingers crossed!!! 

Are you on 150?


----------



## brumbar

Hi Mrs R! I'm on a short antagonist protocol ( basically, no DR, FSH [gonal F 150] in the evening and LH inhibiting drugs [cetrotide] from day 5), so probably not much help to you. We weren't told not to Bd, but we haven't had any action as AF is still here. Provisional EC for me May the 7th! 
Oh and Mummy, i think you'll be more like the 8th-9th.... my clinic's template states around cd 12!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hmmm cor its so hard to know, my clinic said 10th, 11th or maybe 12th. We shall see, fingers crossed it works out ok with work :)

So great we're all at same time :) horray!! xx


----------



## tansey

Yay for all you stimming!


----------



## brumbar

tansey said:


> Yay for all you stimming!

And YAY YAY YAY for you joining us shortly!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Good luck with all the stimming girls, God I cannot wait to join you!! xx


----------



## MrsR32

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hmm I was told to do my stims in morning lol two injections in the morning - 1 stim, 1 DR doh! half dosage of buserelin like you :)
> 
> Are you on 150?

Yes, 150 Buserelin (am) and 225 Gonal-F (pm).

Got my first scan on Tuesday to see how the stimming's going. I'm drinking lots of organic milk and trying to get lots of protein in my diet to help things along.


----------



## HeresHoping

Hello Everyone,

I asked about :sex: yesterday (with legs akimbo having a scan at the time I have given up being embarrassed! :wacko:) and I was told it was fine because the DownReg had turned everything off so even as follicles were growing because of the stims etc. there was no danger of Ovulating until the maturation (pregnal) injection. 

Needless to say at our first visit DH asked if there were any restrictions in 'that department' and the nurse laughed and say do whatever we want until told otherwise!

btw DH is on a promise tonight as he has to keep 'everything fresh' down there for possible EC Monday

Good luck with all - its really hotting up in here :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Kinda makes sense I guess about BDing although I've not felt like it :rofl:

What advice were you given in terms of how long to keep the DH SA fresh? I assume if you BD tonight then that would give 3 days worth lol


----------



## HeresHoping

We need 3 days worth!
So if tomorrow we are told tomorrow EC will be moved from Mon to Tue or Wed then there will be another BD event Fri/Sat - so DH will be doing a :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:rofl: :)


----------



## tansey

LOL I was worrying more about this keeping it fresh business - told DH try not to have good dreams just in case :rofl:


----------



## brumbar

LOL!!!!!
3-5 days we were told!!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It fascinates me how the advise is different. I've been told by others 5 days is too long if its a morphology issue. But then more days allows for bigger count until a certain point! lol

so complicated :wacko:


----------



## Summer Breeze

ooo, just logged on and my snail is actually touching the pot of gold haha! not long now!!

Morning Ladies, how is the stimming going? I am struggling a lot after my second monthly down regging injection but hopefully I'll be onto stimms next week or week after, yeey! xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

mine's going ok, starting to feel something going on down there i think which is reassuring as at first I felt nothing and started to wonder if they were growing! lol

Keep getting headaches tho! Ugh!

down regging for me was not pleasant, major sweats, hot flushes, grumpy just not nice lol 

Ooo not long till your appt! how exciting! :)

I have my scan on monday so looking forward to that! xx


----------



## Gracy 004

hi ladies, just wondering how i get a ticker? I have only got 12 days left til stimming all going well. Counting down :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

click on my ticker or go to www.tickerfactory.com

click on Event then write what you're event is.

Choose a ticker and ticker hand then at the end copy and paste the url address into your signature :)


----------



## tickledpink

HELP! I'm not sure if I'm on CD34 or CD1... Sorry if TMI but been on knicker alert all week and finally thought AF had arrived yesterday but then nothing... get up this morning and still nothing, at least not when i wipe (sorry again if TMI). But I used a Lil-let and there's definitely blood there... I'm dying to phone the clinic and say I'm on CD1... If i leave it until tomorrow, no one will be there and it's a bank holiday on Monday so I can't call until Tuesday. And probably by that time I'll b on CD4 or 5... there's no real hurry, it's just a matter of me callling to tell them so that I can have all my injection training, pre-treatment scan and HIV/HEP B/C tests before CD21... To call or not to call, that is the question....


----------



## MrsR32

Need urgent advice girls! This might sounds like a silly thing to ask but what do you think would be the implications of catching a cold during IVF treatment? I'm currently stimming (EC due on 12th May) and we're meant to be staying with friends over the weekend but she's just texted to say she's come down with a stinking cold yesterday. Do you think we should cancel the stay or would it make no difference to our treatment if one of us catches it from her?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

If you've seen blood then I'd call :) It's likely to come over the weekend if you've seen the first bits of blood. Worse case you can phone on tuesday and say it was a false alarm xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I wouldn't got MrsR32, I'm not sure if it would affect your treatment I don't think it would but you don't want to feel even more rough and risk your OH feelin rough too! It could affect his sample and it may affect your sedation I don't know.

Sometimes colds can be long lasting and you want to feel in peak condition ready for your EC. You may feel stressed if you were ill and wish you hadn't gone. general advise is if you will regret it then don't do it :)

Up to you though :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey MrsR32 when'd your first scan? :) x


----------



## HeresHoping

Hello Everyone,

Just catching up on the earlier posts.

MrsR32 - I was coming down with something a couple of weeks ago when I was DownRegging and I was told it wouldn't impact my treatment.
But.... if you get a chest infection from the cold it may impact your EC - one reason I can think of is when you are sedated they will prob want your O2 levels at their best and seditive may reduce that (also some pain meds too like Morphine).

I fee like rubbish at the moment and I would hate to have a stinking cold on top of it too!


----------



## MrsR32

Thanks Mummy, that's pretty much what I was thinking. HeresHoping, I hadn't thought about the sedation being affected - the two of you have made my mind up for me, I'm not going to do anything I might regret later so I'm going to call my friend now and cancel.

I'm gutted because it's my friend's birthday and her little girl's 1st birthday (my god-daughter) so I won't be able to give them the presents that are already packed in our bag but you're right, I would kick myself if I caught her cold and the ICSI was unsuccessful. Thank you girls, I knew I could rely on this site for quick decisive replies!


----------



## MrsR32

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hey MrsR32 when'd your first scan? :) x

I'm going on Tuesday - yours is Monday isn't it?


----------



## HeresHoping

General update from me:
I had my day 11 scan and they measured 13 follicles.

Biggest one was 15.5 so I am not ready for EC yet - I have another 3 days of Stims and then scan on Monday to see if they can do EC on Wed...

I have to admit I am disappointed but the Clinic are saying everything is going well and on target - nothing developing so fast we might lose them - everything is growing and the hormones levels are doubling as needed with each blood test but I think I am just impatient and need to know when it is happening!
I am not good at waiting - maybe I need a ticker too :wacko:

DH was with me today and he admitted he was feeling nervous this morning and I know he is dissapointed that we aren't quite ready but the good news is he is on another promise for tommorow so he was a lot more upbeat on the way home :rofl:


----------



## HeresHoping

Just realised a cold could impact the seamonster production too (I keep on forgetting about the DH role! Apologies to all the significant others out there :blush: )


----------



## MummyIwanabe

aww MrsR32 that sucks you're going to miss out on your god daughters 1st birthday! :( not good but I think you've made the right call. Does your friend know you're having treatment?

She'll understand why I'm sure :)

Hereshoping - I expect the clinic are happy with the gradual process. i don't suppose they think its a problem if it's taking sllightly longer! It's just more waiting for you! Ugh! I too need to know when its all happening its so hard living day to day not knowing!

i think you should get a ticker :)

It must feel disappointing when you're expecting EC on monday hopefully the delay will only be a couple of days and you'll soon be there having them removed :)

I'm starting to feel knackered and my ovaries are starting to do things. I can feel them, its a weird feeling...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

MrsR32 - yeh mine is on monday :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

can anyone else feel it now from stimming? I read most people feel it around 6 days but I'm sure I can, unless I've gone mad?! :shrug:


----------



## tickledpink

MummyIwanabe said:


> If you've seen blood then I'd call :) It's likely to come over the weekend if you've seen the first bits of blood. Worse case you can phone on tuesday and say it was a false alarm xx

Definitely CD1... and I've got the back cramps to prove it! :sick: Called the clinic and they want me to go in tomorrow for a day 2 FSH blood test. I had one back in February, done by my GP but they still want another one. So clinic tomorrow, then she's going to call me on Tuesday to arrange my pre-treatment scan. That's when they will discuss my treatment protocol. Our consultant said it would be a long protocol when we saw him back in March, that's the whole reason I had to wait for my next cycle, because I was too far gone so I was a little confused. The nurse said it could still be a long protocol but this is just to double check how hard they have to make my body work. Oh well, I'm just glad that things are on the move again! :happydance:


----------



## brumbar

MRs, I'd stay far from the cold hun- give yourselves the best chance!!!!!!

HeresHopink YAY! getting close for you now! 13 follies! great!!!!!

Thickledpink, hope this is AF!!!!!

Mummy, no bloating or anything yet, just the headaches shortly after the stabbing....

*Update:* I had my day 5 follie scan after 3 stim injections - 8 follies between 5 and 9 mm... I was getting nervous that's not much.... until Dilly reminded me that I'm on a mild IVF!!!! and the target is 4-7!!!! so I'm doing fine for now (i think!) the lining is 5.5 mm with good blood flow!

Bad news is I was told I've grown myself another endometrioma exactly where the old one was ( I had it removed end of Jan! and it was not there in feb, so 2 months- not good!)

Next scan on Sunday...


----------



## tansey

HeresHoping - 13 follicles is great and I'm sure in a few days they will all be ready :dust:

MrsR32 - got to look after yourself and DH :hugs:

MummyIwanabe - are you excited about your scan on Monday? :dust:

brumbar - if the target is 4-7 and you have 8 that is great :happydance:

tickledpink - great that you can start soon :thumbup:

Summer Breeze - I'm hoping to be onto stimms next week too [-o&lt;

Gracy - glad all is well, it will soon be Stimms time for you too!

Hi everyone else, how's it going?

:hug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm excited but scared! lol 

Hope you can start next week tansey :) xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wish2bmama, how are you not seen you in a while x


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi again,

Everything is picking up here!

I just got a call from the Clinic and my bloods are back and they want me to reduce from 6 to 4 amps! good news I think :thumbup:

MummyIwannabe - me too am excited and scared.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Having a flush atm! :sick:

good luck hereshoping! that's good news :)


----------



## HeresHoping

at least you are warm - I'm freezing!


----------



## brumbar

yeah...it,s a bit chilly here too! can I take a bath? not a very hot one- don't want boil the eggs!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HeresHoping

lol sorry but the imagery is great :o) i think you are ok but no bath for DH ...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

You're fine brum just not after ET! :) x


----------



## brumbar

:rofl::rofl::rofl:seriously...i don't know what is ok and what is not anymore....i read something on some website that apparently female orgasm around implantation time might interfere with implantation of the embrio!!!!!!I'm soon gonna be too scared to sneeze or poo, in case I push it out....I bet you get a bit constipated with all that progesterone!!!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

lol yeh they tell you to avoid exercise, sex and orgasms! :rofl:


----------



## tansey

brumbar said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:seriously...i don't know what is ok and what is not anymore....i read something on some website that apparently female orgasm around implantation time might interfere with implantation of the embrio!!!!!!I'm soon gonna be too scared to sneeze or poo, in case I push it out....I bet you get a bit constipated with all that progesterone!!!!!!

I agree, there are so many contradictions about everything at each stage! :wacko:

We :sex: last night, for fun rather than for :baby: Haven't done that for a long time!


----------



## CurlySue

Did anyone else's period whilst down-regging hurt like a bitch?


----------



## CurlySue

brumbar said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:seriously...i don't know what is ok and what is not anymore....

I recall saying the same thing to the doctor when I went in for my review session post-first cycle miscarriage. He sighed, then, and said the internet can be such a terrible thing. 

People have been having babies in all sorts of situations since the beginning of our time, he said. People in starving countries. People in times of war. People in stressful situations. People conceive standing up. Upside down. People conceive having sex in the sea. 

He said basically, as long as you're not going on rollercoasters, jumping out of planes, putting foreign objects up your vagina you're pretty much good to go and that, in terms of food and drink, it's basically a common sense approach. Ten bottles of wine isn't good. A glass won't hurt. A cup of coffee in the morning is fine, ten cups is not fine. Raw fish, not good. Cooked fish? Fine. Again, all common sense. 

I asked about baths. "Do you scald yourself in the bath?" he asked. No, I said. "Then, the water you're stepping into is fine for your body and when you get pregnant again it'll be fine for your baby, too."

I asked about exercise. "Gentle yoga," he said, "again, common sense approach."

He talked repeatedly about 'scaremongering' and in a way, I agreed with him totally. Some of what is out there is...stupid, to say the least.

He reckons it'll soon get to the stage where women are tied to their bed for the whole nine months and the whole beauty and joy of pregnancy and childbirth will be taken over completely by OCD and fear.


----------



## Oneday

I think your totally right curly sue. I have seen people on here having wheatgrass shots, dhea, accupunture and not moving in the tww. I was surprised after et I wad straight up and off the bed so we went to sainsburys lol then away for the weekend took Dylan swimming and got a bfp. At the end of the day it's out of our hands and down to our bodies to decide x


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Just some advice please :witch: came yesterday but not full flow so does today count as Day 1 as she is defintely in the building today. I have got to phone clinic and tell them when Day 21 would be so the meds will be ordered.

Thanks girls sorry if TMI.

Tory xx


----------



## tickledpink

I was in the same position the other day, Tory! I called the clinic and the first thing she asked was 'is it full flow'? It wasn't in the morning but by the time I had phoned her in the afternoon there was definitely blood. If you think AF will be here tonight, then maybe give them a call... According to the nurse I spoke to, CD1 will start when it's full flow, no matter what time of the day.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I was told by clinic also that if you start on any day if its in the afternoon/evening they count CD1 as the following morning eg the full flow.

Hope this helps and glad the AF has arrived :) xxx


----------



## CurlySue

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just some advice please :witch: came yesterday but not full flow so does today count as Day 1 as she is defintely in the building today. I have got to phone clinic and tell them when Day 21 would be so the meds will be ordered.
> 
> Thanks girls sorry if TMI.
> 
> Tory xx

Day 1 counts as when the blood is red and flowing. Anything before is considered spotting. Don't phone until it's red and flowing because you want to make sure you start treatment on the correct day. If full flow happens tonight, just phone them tomorrow and say "My full flow started last night." They'll figure out accordingly.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

CurlySue how you feeling today? x


----------



## CurlySue

MummyIwanabe said:


> CurlySue how you feeling today? x

Well I only got up twice during the night as opposed to six or seven times and I managed to have a somewhat decent sleep. Still had to go back to bed and didn't get up until 12. I'm having one of my panicky days where I worry about everything, though, i.e. letters, phone calls at work, etc, so my body feels a bit better but my head doesn't :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good to hear you're getting up less etc. I just did my IVF hypnosis cd. Found it relaxing bout it went on a bit too long for me. I'm also supposed to wake up feeling refreshed and I felt knackered! haha! I'd recommend it to help with your worry etc :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hi girlies im on shot number 5 of stimming. today im pretty uncomfortable. Feel swollen on my Ovs, headaches for past 2 days, just tender down there. I guess this is normal? Would I know if I have OHSS? I usually feel rough in the evening but today I've been uncomfortable all day.

Got my first scan tomo x


----------



## brumbar

Hey Ladies,
is it normal for the eggs on one ovary to grow faster?
I have those on the left at 13.8mm-11.5mm and the right are just just under 9mm????
do you think i still have a chance of those on the right catching up? I'm on treatment day 6 but only had 5 Gonal F- 150 injections......

lining is growng fast - it,s 8.5 today ...
3rd scan + E2 day on Tuesday.
I'm introducing the antagonist ( cetrotide ) today...really confused as FS said there's a small chance of cancelling :-(


----------



## brumbar

MummyIwanabe said:


> hi girlies im on shot number 5 of stimming. today im pretty uncomfortable. Feel swollen on my Ovs, headaches for past 2 days, just tender down there. I guess this is normal? Would I know if I have OHSS? I usually feel rough in the evening but today I've been uncomfortable all day.
> 
> Got my first scan tomo x

Hun, tell me about those headaches! make sure you drink plenty of water! between 2-3 l a day!!!!! 
I think you can get ohss only after the trigger- check Aphrodite's journo - i think she was worried about it!


----------



## CurlySue

You can get OHSS at any time during stimms. I had a friend on another forum who was doing ICSI at the same time as me and she had to cancel five days into stimms because she was experiencing shortness of breath and other symptoms. Turned out she had OHSS. 

It's normal to feel tender down there. I know towards the end of my stimming last year I could hardly stand up straight. If there is severe pain, bad bloating, feeling feverish and unwell, shortness of breath, etc, these are signs of OHSS. Discomfort 'down there' is perfectly normal, though. Your ovaries are working at ten times their normal capacity, after all.

The headaches are normal, too. It's all mad high levels of stuff going into your body.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks for your help, I'm not in pain and don't have any of those symptoms really just tender and uncomfortable. I'll ask the consultant tomo. I think its normal and I really hope I don't have to cancel at any point I'd be totally gutted if that happened! I am concerned tho incase it gets worse or something, I hope I stay the same as I was expecting discomfort more near the end! Mind you I'm not near not being able to stand yet so perhaps I'm being a whoss and have to up my discomfort thresh hold :rofl:


----------



## CurlySue

it'll be fine. I had some pretty stupid side effects too but all was well.

On a different note - how many kips are acceptable? Since I have been ill all I have wanted to do is sleep. I slept from 10.30 until 8am, then 10am to 12am, had a doze during the first half of the match and then had another sleep between half past three and four. Now I want another one. 

Am I being a lazy bar steward?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

no you're ill and you need rest :) Lots of fluids and rest :) best place is to sleep when you've been so ill x


----------



## brumbar

brumbar said:


> Hey Ladies,
> is it normal for the eggs on one ovary to grow faster?
> I have those on the left at 13.8mm-11.5mm and the right are just just under 9mm????
> do you think i still have a chance of those on the right catching up? I'm on treatment day 6 but only had 5 Gonal F- 150 injections......
> 
> lining is growng fast - it,s 8.5 today ...
> 3rd scan + E2 day on Tuesday.
> I'm introducing the antagonist ( cetrotide ) today...really confused as FS said there's a small chance of cancelling :-(

right! stabbing done! that cetrotide did hurt a bit!!!!!i have another 3 to go through!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi all!

Sorry I have been away. My Dad came to visit to keep me sane until we start on WED!! But he just left. Sad. 

Mummy, good luck on your scan! I hope it is not OHSS. I have started to drink tons of water to get into the habbit. 

My last birth control pill is TOMORROW! OMG!! :happydance: Should see AF around wed/base scan. Hope to start stimming on thursday. Can't wait to see our protocol! 

Hope everyone is doing awesome!


----------



## brumbar

yay! exiting times ahead wish2bmama!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wondered where you were wish2bmama! :wave:

Well I had my scan today. It went well :)

So far I have 16 follies most are between 10-11mm a couple are 13mm. Gota to continue with my usual 150 dose but consultant was pleased with progress :)

Back on weds to see and update.

Still uncomfortable today and the u/s dildo was very uncomfortable up there! Was really tender when he was doing it!! Really relieved that so far things are on track. Want these eggies out soon tho ugh its so uncomfortable :(


----------



## tansey

Hi all I also had a scan today and I got the go ahead to start injections tomorrow - so Stimms time for me! :happydance:


----------



## brumbar

Yay ladies! Exciting news! Tansey great news hun! Soon now!
Well done on the follies mummy! Grow follies grow! That EC might be earlier than you tought! Xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wonderful news Mummy! Things are going going along!! :) Stinks the scan hurt though.. :hugs:

Tansey, stimming tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi Everyone, looks like good news all round :thumbup:


----------



## HeresHoping

I had another scan today and even though everything is growing nicely- they aren't quite ready for picking!

I have some 14s, 15s & 16s but they want them to be close to 18 - soooo two more lots of stims and another scan on Wed.... hopefully for EC Fri.

One side seems to be working harder than the other (which it seems is quite normal) but the good news is some 8s from Friday grew to 14 so looks like I just need to be patient!

DH and I were out with friends last night (drinking soda!) and we had to go back to the car and shoot up in a pub carpark - glad I didn't have to explain that to anyone :rofl:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yay tansey that's great news!!!

Hereshoping - I'm amazed how quickly they grew from Friday! Amazing! 

Xx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I'm so pleased that everythings seems to be going well for you xxx

I had a letter from the FS the other day confirming that I'll be on Agonist protocol. I really need to read up on it. I have my appointment with the nurse on the 17th June and the letter said I should start the provera a week before my appointment and my cycle should start. I really need to get my act together and read up on what I'll be doing time scales etc


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's good news aclio!! :)


----------



## ACLIO

How have you been finding the injections?


----------



## ACLIO

just read my letter again it say antagonist protocol :blush:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Injections are fine now it's just the affects of the drugs I'm suffering from. It's bearable tho just a bit of an eye opener :) lol 

I took provera for my af to come on. Maybe it's same as me I don't know. I know I was long protocol.


----------



## ACLIO

Did everything go well with your scan? When do you think EC will be?
I'm getting a little worried about the injections :(I've just read that antagonist is a short protocol apparently I won't be down regging. Not that I really know what that is.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I don't know when EC will be yet. I'm hoping monday next week fingers crossed. 

Dr is where you shut your ovaries down and stop ovulation. You then stim and keep dr to stop body from releasing the eggs too quickly!!! 

There's a technique for injections. Use ice and I find putting needle on skin then pushing is better than stabbing from a far xxx


----------



## brumbar

ACLIO said:


> just read my letter again it say antagonist protocol :blush:

This is what I'm on Aclio ( but mine is with mild stimulation - I.e lower doses)! The short antagonist protocol -you start stims on day 2 ( i believe) and add an antagonist (cetrotide) when eggies reach about 12-14...usually 4-5 injections!


Mummy is right - the ice -cube is a must !!!! does wonders!
the only side effect I've had so far is headache but not as bad when i added the antagonist ( stimms day 7 today - I'm getting a bit bloated) and ...sorry ..TMI ...a bit constipated


----------



## brumbar

HeresHoping said:


> I had another scan today and even though everything is growing nicely- they aren't quite ready for picking!
> 
> I have some 14s, 15s & 16s but they want them to be close to 18 - soooo two more lots of stims and another scan on Wed.... hopefully for EC Fri.
> 
> One side seems to be working harder than the other (which it seems is quite normal) but the good news is some 8s from Friday grew to 14 so looks like I just need to be patient!
> 
> DH and I were out with friends last night (drinking soda!) and we had to go back to the car and shoot up in a pub carpark - glad I didn't have to explain that to anyone :rofl:

LOL! hope you were in the car and no lighters and spoons involved! LOL

My Scan was yesterday ( after 5 doses) and the follies were on 14-11 one side and all at on the other - hope they catch up too!!!!! I was quite worried abot the difference but glad to hear that it's not just me ...
also ...I'm currently scheduled for EC on Friday too- fingers x-ed!!!!

xxx


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone, i have been reading and very interested and excited to see how everyone is getting on. Sounds like people are not in too much agony with their big swollen ovaries so thats good to know! I go for my murse consultation on sat 8th to collect (and pay :growlmad:) for my drugs then just have to sit and wait for AF, next tuesday i think, only one week to go! :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Gracy - oo how exciting! not long for you.

I'm a bit worried as recently I've been really dry down there from DR (sorry tmi) and now I've halved the dose I'm getting EWCM today. I'm scared silly my body is going to release the eggs but I'm still down reggin just on a half dose as instructed. Perhaps my discharge is coming because I'm on a half dose? Eek I'm so scared I'm gona loose them!

Anyone else had this? xx


----------



## HeresHoping

I had to check what EWCM was !!!! but yes me too for the past 4 days maybe


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Ladies
Sounds like all your stimulating is going well!! MummyIwannabe have your symptoms settled down at all? I am being used as part of a study for OHSS it turns out! think I am high risk as I'm on high units of stimulating drugs.

Which Hypnosis CD do you have? I got bought 2 for my birthday! I got the Zita West one and "IVF Support" by Joanne Scurr, I'll be starting them later this week!

Wish2bmama, are you excited about tomorrow?! what happens then exactly? 

Tansey, have you had your first injection yet? let us know how it goes!

Well I had my nurse consultation yesterday! As usual nothing is straight forward for me, they have a couple of concerns about my ovaries, hey ho but the good news is, I am suitably down regulated from the prostap and providing my drugs arrive in time i start stiming on Thursday with egg collection planned w/c 17th May!!! Eeek!!
Just need the drugs delivery company to ring now to say they can do it, the request was put through as urgent so fingers crossed!!
xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hehe! 

I've just phoned the clinic anyway as I was panicking and they said they would expect that! it's because of the estrogen levels but it doesn't mean ovulation it just means the levels are increasing and the eggs are growing. Phew!

Thanks hunni for answering so quickly! :) xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh that's great summer breeze! so excited for you!

I'm uncomfortable still, its not pleasant but manageable so thats the main thing!


----------



## HeresHoping

ah its all fun and games :dohh:


----------



## ACLIO

brumbar said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> just read my letter again it say antagonist protocol :blush:
> 
> This is what I'm on Aclio ( but mine is with mild stimulation - I.e lower doses)! The short antagonist protocol -you start stims on day 2 ( i believe) and add an antagonist (cetrotide) when eggies reach about 12-14...usually 4-5 injections!
> 
> 
> Mummy is right - the ice -cube is a must !!!! does wonders!
> the only side effect I've had so far is headache but not as bad when i added the antagonist ( stimms day 7 today - I'm getting a bit bloated) and ...sorry ..TMI ...a bit constipatedClick to expand...

Yahhh someone else is on short protocol :) I hope you don't mind if I pick your brains nearer the time :)

Do you just start the injections on day 2 for about 4-5 days then have EC?

What stage are you at now?
xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have the IVF companion CD by Maggie howell xx


----------



## brumbar

Hi Aclio! 
please feel free to ask as many Q as you like....
Basically you start stims on day 2 and continue until they tell you to trigger- usually cd 10, they'll keep an eye on the follies and on day 6 or 7, when some are starting to reach 13-14 mm they will add your antagonist to prevent lh surge and ovulation i.e You'll be on 2 injectons 1to stim and one to prevent ovulation .... 
So... You're now waiting for AF I guess ? Xxx


----------



## ACLIO

My AF's are none existent due to PCOS. I've got to take provena a week before my appointment which should mean Af should arrive about the 22nd June ish. We've been invited to a friends wedding in July and I was wondering if I going to be able to make it or not with treatment and everything


----------



## MummyIwanabe

depends when in july I guess. Everyone responds differently to treatment so its hard to say. Def not if its anytime near EC you'll want to rest after that proceedure. I've felt rubbish and wouldn't feel like going to a wedding atm. Its manageable but I'm walking around very sheepishly lol!


----------



## ACLIO

Thats what I thought the wedding on on the 23rd July so I think it might be abit too near.


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi, we have frozen embies from a previous IVF so we are going to have an FET (all being well with the thaw) sometime next week i think.

This Friday 7th May i have a scan (i suppose to see if my womb lining is thick enough) and OV is due Monday 10th May so i guess they will thaw the two embies we have and implant them soon after if all goes well. :flower:


----------



## MrsR32

Just back from my first scan and although she said it was all fine, I'm quite disappointed. She could see 5 follicles on the right ovary, measuring between 10mm and 11mm with another one at 9mm and she struggled to see the left ovary because it's so far over to the side so difficult to see without making me scream so she stopped once she'd seen 3 follicles measuring about 10mm. She said beforehand that they were looking for them to be 10-12mm and I remember the consultant saying they want about 14 eggs so I was hoping I'd have some at the larger end of the scale and the numbers seem really low. Am I being paranoid or does anyone else think I should have my dose increased (I'm on 225 Gonal-F at the mo, have had 5 injections and EC is scheduled for a week tomorrow)?

My womb-lining is 8mm which doesn't sound too bad as she said it needs to be 10mm by ET.


----------



## brumbar

MrsR! you'll be fine!!!! 
And the lining is perfect!

they might be looking for lots of things but the follies they've seen are good, and close to each other in size! they need them to be around 18-22 (at my clinic at least )b4 they trigger!
I'm sure all will be fine -8 follies is good (although I'm sure you'll have more)!!!!!!! I must paste something from my journo here- egg numbers and types of IVF stuff!
Definitions for IVF:
Terminology/ Aim / Methodology

Natural cycle IVF /Single egg /No medication



Modified Natural cycle IVF /Single egg/ hCG only + antagonist & FSH add -back



Mild stimulation IVF/ 2-7 eggs/ Low dose FSH, oral 
compounds & antagonist


High stimulation IVF 

(Conventional) /&#8805;8 eggs /Agonist or antagonist High FSH dose


----------



## brumbar

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi, we have frozen embies from a previous IVF so we are going to have an FET (all being well with the thaw) sometime next week i think.
> 
> This Friday 7th May i have a scan (i suppose to see if my womb lining is thick enough) and OV is due Monday 10th May so i guess they will thaw the two embies we have and implant them soon after if all goes well. :flower:

Hi Sammy! Fingers X-ed for this Cycle hun!


----------



## brumbar

ACLIO said:


> Thats what I thought the wedding on on the 23rd July so I think it might be abit too near.

IF af starts 22nd June, your treatment will start on the 23rd, EC around CD12-CD14... so I think you'll even know if you're preggo by the 23rd July!!!!! 
I'm currently on CD 9 - day 8 of stimming ( only 7 doses so far) - counting the days until EC!

*
BTW, does anyone know if you still have to take gonal the evening when you trigger?*


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi Sammy2009 - welcome and best of luck!

MrsR - I am on diff. drugs (so don't know about upping your drugs) but I have had similar thoughts to you but this is what I have been told:

Lining: mine was 9 yesterday but thats fine they said they only needed 8+

Follicles: I have some at 14s, 15s & 16s but I know they want 18s - one side is playing hard to get and the other is doing fine - and that seems quite normal!

Drugs: Last Friday based on my scan and blood work I was told to reduce my evening jabs from 6 to 4 amps - Even though my Follicles not on target my bloods were spot on and everything was doubling as needed. After the Friday scan I was really dissapointed as I thought I was way behind schedule but when I got the call later in the day to reduce the meds I was much more positive - I also know that they must avoid over stimmulating and as long as whats working is working (if you know what I mean) they will keep the drug dose to a mimimum...

EC: I was hoping for EC yesterday (as I was told EC would be WC 3rd May) but they wanted to wait to get more follicles - the main thing being they are growing steadly and are in and around the same size (too big and you lose them, too small and they usually leave them). When I asked how many it looked like in total that should be ready I was told that at yesterdays standing it looked like 8 'perfect' follicles but that in most cases that doesn't reflect what they actually get at EC - more often than not they go in expecting 3 and get 8 rather than getting less than they thought. 

Also my scan yesterday showed previous 8s catching up to 14s between scans so things/people just move at different rates and I was assured there is 'no correct rate' and if everyone arrived at the same stage at the same time they would never be able to do the procedures on time! 

I know I am impatient and scared and everything else.... but I was hoping I could just be a 'text book case' but it looks like - I am where I am and it will happen when it happens... :thumbup:

I hope this helps. x


----------



## brumbar

that's great news hereshoping! hope all will be set for friday!!!!!


----------



## brumbar

Today - Scan 3 

*Lining 11.5 *

*Left O 18,17,16,15* ( and the cyst is growing too, but there's a very good chance it's not endo but luteal cyst as it is split half and half blood/liquid!!!!!)

*Right O* 4 x between 13-12.

There are smaller follies too around 10mm, but he didn't measure those.

I also had a blood test E2 and LH - just got my E2 results 2137 -doc seems really pleased with that!

no idea whenEC will be yet...Friday? |Saturday???

*On another note, and probably a stupid question*- do you take gonal -f on the day they tell you to trigger?????
I'm just trying to figure out what to do with the drugs and if I'll have enough...


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks ladies...

I would love to be able to give you advice on the drugs but we use different ones here in Holland and I was also on the short protocol as well which is so very different. I think all of my drugs were called something different apart from the progesterone!!!

Anyway i wish you all the best of luck with your treatment :thumbup:


----------



## brumbar

Sammy2009 said:


> Thanks ladies...
> 
> I would love to be able to give you advice on the drugs but we use different ones here in Holland and I was also on the short protocol as well which is so very different. I think all of my drugs were called something different apart from the progesterone!!!
> 
> Anyway i wish you all the best of luck with your treatment :thumbup:

Hey Sammy, were you told to take the stim drug at the same time as trigger?


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies...
> 
> I would love to be able to give you advice on the drugs but we use different ones here in Holland and I was also on the short protocol as well which is so very different. I think all of my drugs were called something different apart from the progesterone!!!
> 
> Anyway i wish you all the best of luck with your treatment :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Sammy, were you told to take the stim drug at the same time as trigger?Click to expand...

I took two injections with the Puregon pen... one med was puregon and the other was Decapeptyl and i had them both together one after the other. I think this is what you mean isnt it? The final BIG injection the day before EC i just took one injection of loads of crap that we had to mix up which came in 3 little vials of liquid and you had to break the tops of the glass vials (god there was blood everywhere lol) and then mix it with some powder and suck it up into the syringe. Was a right nightmare i tell ya! :haha:


----------



## tansey

Copied from my journal, does this sound familiar to anyone and for those yet to start, read and remember :)
"Oh girls you would wet yourself if you saw us :rofl:
We are watching the step by step guide and following it. Dh preparing everything and me sitting with an icecube on my leg barking orders "let me see", "bring it here, I need to check" "what do you mean there is a massive air bubble" "omg there is going to be no stuff left if you keep squirting it"
Finally comes to injection time and DH comes towards me and I shout "no I'm not relaxed, it says relax. OMG I cannot do it, how am I going to do it when you are not here. I can't do it..."
Then I finally point to the red spot where the icecube has been and go "OK right there"
He does it and I felt nothing! A slight bit of pressure as the autoinjector plunges slowly.
Then we sit with it stuck in my leg while we watch the part on how to know when it is done 
Tiny speck of blood and I feel fine and we laugh with relief and hug.

I said to DH remember over a year ago talking about if we ever had to think about IVF and here we are doing it!

DH has been so good. Took me straight out for a hot choc and cake and a walk after work. Lots of hugs and positive talks I am very lucky! :cloud9:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow lots going on here tonight! 

MrsR32 i think your sizes sound fine. I too got measurements of 10-11mm with a couple at 13mm but majority at 10-11mm. You've prob got more on one side but if it was uncomfortable to look then maybe you've got more :) keep positive.

Brum - glad to hear your scan went well. That's a good amount of growth on the left, what are they doing about the right? Do they think they'll catch up? I think they will :)
I would imagine you do a gonal f jab and then the trigger at night but not sure. I do my gonal f in the morning so would carry on as normal until you get that call that says you can do trigger at set time that evening!

Tansey - glad it went well! You've got a good DH there :) lucky you :) xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Scan went well 

I lost track a bit of the sizes but left side was:

6 follies: 19, 16, 15,14,14,12
10 follies: ranging between 16 and 12 so a bit smaller.

EC on track for monday, possibly tuesday with the hope of 12 follies being ready.

Don't know lining measurement but he said it was good 

Tender now from scan, gota go back on friday morning. 

I'm relieved its going to be monday or tuesday, just pray things stay the same! x


----------



## Summer Breeze

Morning Ladies,

Wow, so much news!!
Mrs R32, isn't 5 injections still quite early relatively?? It sounds like you still have lots of time for developments. Keep that chin up.

Hereshoping, wow that all sounds like things are developing nicely!!

Brum, great developments too, keep us posted on the cyst, I just had lots of nasty endo cysts removed, like you say though it sounds like hopefully they're leuteal.

Tansey, haha that made me laugh! We have our first injection tomorrow so I bet we won't be that far apart! When is your EC pencilled in for? When do you have your first scan? I have to have an early day 5 scan on Monday morning as they think they may have to change my dosage.

MummyIwanabe, wow how exciting, you seem to be doing so well! Hoe does Monday for EC fit into your work commitments?? You were hoping for Monday weren't you??

Well I am sat here waiting for my meds to arrive! They're due any time before 1pm, eeek!! Who'd have thought receiving lots of drugs could be so exciting!!!
xx


----------



## brumbar

Hey Ladies! follies are growing.... We're on for an egg collection on Saturday 10am!
Left ranges between 21- 17 right is around 14.... I lost track of numbers, but I really hope they get at least 4 good eggs.... Although I'm not saying no to more!  and just for the record: I noticed that I was a bit tender when he moved the dildocam to my left..... 
So... All set now! Bring on SATURDAY!
I am tO take gonal f and cetrotide tonight ( his will be 9th dose gonal and 4th dose cetrotide, and trigger is on Thursday 22:00! I shouldn't take Gonal or cetrotide on Thursday(but That's probably because I usually take my injections in the evening.....
.....Xxxx YAY!


----------



## HeresHoping

Great to see things moving along in the right direction for everyone :hugs:

Well.............

Seems I have responded well to the meds and all systems go :thumbup:

Brumbar - I am ahead of you by 23.5 hours!!!!!

EC is on for Friday morning @ 10:30 :happydance:
biggest one is 21 and lining is 9.5 - looks like there are 11 good sized ones and some smaller ones ( the left side is the lazy side!)- either way the consultant will take all he can and see what he gets.....

DH just kept grinning and punching me in the arm as we walked down the corridor - men! :dohh:

Boy am I nervous-excited now :blush:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Well my drugs have arrived!! yikes!!!
I am rather overwhelmed to be honest! Can I really get all these things inside me within 2 weeks?!!!
I have been down the list and the only thing that isn't there that they mentioned is the progesterone supplements for after the egg transfer, do they tend to give them later??

xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Fantastic news Brumar & Hereshoping! Friday and Saturday are soooooo close!!
xx


----------



## HeresHoping

Summer Breeze - don't worry you will be a pro with the drugs by the time you are finished! I did get the pesseries (after the trigger shot thats my next treat in store :wacko: )


----------



## MrsR32

Thanks for the reassurance girls, I think i was just hoping to be at the top of the scale instead of in the middle!

It's getting exciting for lots of you now, MummyIwanabe, HeresHoping and Brumbar - good news all round. Let's hope the positive vibes stick around!!


----------



## Rihannalove

*Hello everyone to all seniors .. I have just joined this jorney so not quite familiar with how things work in IVF Just received my first appoinment for the 19th for IVF ,, they have asked my DH to do a SA test and me a scan test before our first appoinment... its through NHS hammersmith hospital , can anyone advise me on what will happen next thnx all ... and   for everyone ....*


----------



## ACLIO

Wow ladies, so much is going on.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all. I'm going to think of you all as my mentors lol I'm glad all those eggies are getting nice and big. I'm sending you all lots of luck

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

ps sorry I couldn't resist the bunnies lol


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo exciting stuff!

Summerbreeze - glad your drugs arrived. My pessaries came at same time but some clinics give them after EC i think. give yours a call.
i really wanted EC for monday so if it works out that way its the best situation for my work so I'll be delighted!!! Horray! Fingers and toes crossed!!

hi Rihannalove - they will get your DH to do a sample and analyse that, see whats going on there. Why do you need IVF? The scan for you will be to check all is well, see how many follies you have, check your lining etc and check for any cysts etc. All being well they'll advise you of best course of action for treatment. Depending on your treatment depends on when you start but it will prob involve drugs, patience and more patience :) Your eggs will be collected and then fertilised and then transferred back. We can all help you more once we have more info on your history and why you're on this journey :) This is a great place tho you will find many friends! :)

Aclio - love the bunnies! :haha:

Brum - glad you're doing well, oo hopefully I'll only be a couple of days behind you :) it is sore isn't it when they move the u/s dildo around :( I winched and he said I know its uncomfortable and I thought no mate you don't not unless you have a hole and you don't so there!! my right side seems to be a bit lazy too so I hope they catch up, if they don't then c'est la vie, I'll get what I get. i just want them out soon!

Hereshoping - so excited for you! you're first aren't you!? Eek! :)

MrsR32 - have you had another scan yet? Hope yours is going well tooo :)


----------



## HeresHoping

Thanks for the good luck everyone - I am really jittery!
:wacko:


----------



## tansey

MummyIwanabe, HeresHoping and Brumbar - how exciting that in a few days you will all be PUPO!
MrsR32 - it will soon be your turn too and your follies will be ready! 
ACLIO - luving the bunnies!
Summer Breeze - great that the drugs have a rrived and good luck for your 1st injection tomorrow!

Just done the 2nd injection and again it didn't hurt so feeling better about it all now. Tomorrow I inject myself while DH makes sure i'm ok :)


----------



## tickledpink

Just got back from my pre-treatment scan... 

We were given a message from the head consultant at the main clinic where DH has been going, he wants him to stop taking Restandol (testosterone drugs) and go back in 10 weeks for a SA to see if there's any improvement in his SC. My consultant has refused, saying we've been TTC long enough, and he's positive that we'll still be in the same predicament in ten weeks and doesn't see the point in delaying it any more. So as far as my consultant is concerned, they're quite happy for us to go ahead with ICSI on CD21, so that will be May 20th. :happydance:

But my consultant told me that he was a little concerned with my scan... he told me I have PCOS :wacko: Must admit I've had a bit of a cry because up until now, I've had two scans done on the NHS, both last year and both of them told me that I was fine and even three local GP's at my surgery have said there's nothing to suggest PCOS. They always blamed my weight for my irregular cycles etc and not getting pregnant despite DH being diagnosed with a very a low SC, but now I've lost 5st and I'm a 'heathy weight' so it was a complete surprise. The Doc wants me to start taking Metformin as of tomorrow as he talked about the risks of OHSS and that it might mean going for scans on day 6 instead of day 8 and just to keep a check on me.

My mum said I should think positive and be pleased that everything is still going ahead... I guess the word PCOS just put the frighteners on me though :cry: Now just got to wait for the clinic to call me back with my protocol and a pick up my drug package and go for injection training.

Sorry if that was a little long... :blush:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey tickledpink! Glad your consultant is sticking to his guns and letting you press on :) great news!

sorry to hear you got PCOS your mum is right you're moving in the right direction so stay positive. It works for girlies with PCOS so you will be the same :)

not long till you start!! :) xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck tomo hereshoping! :) 

hope it goes well! Keep us posted :) xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

tickledpink, really sorry to hear about the PCOS, that must have been a shock after being told before that everything was fine. Allow yourself to come to terms with the idea but try and stay positive, it sounds like you have a great consultant looking after you and you will be getting started in no time!

Good Luck Hereshoping!! Can't wait to hear all about it!

MummyIwanabe, how are you feeling today, is it getting more uncomfortable??

Wishtobemamma, how are things with you?? did you have your IVF appointment?

xx


----------



## ACLIO

How are you coping with the bloatedness?? I'm already bloated due to PCOS so I dread to think what I'll be like with all the drugs


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I was quite down last night it was pretty uncomfortable and I don't think being on my feet for most of the day helped. this morning has been ok but I'm started to get very uncomfortable again! Really really bloated its not nice and the fluid intake it making me even more bloated.

not looking forward to tomorrows scan with the u/s dildo but i am looking forward to seeing how they've grown! fingers crossed they have!! x


----------



## HeresHoping

Ehh apologies but what is PUPO?

Hi everyone  Its great to see things moving along for everyone  even when at times it seems like time is standing still and I know everyone wants to get to BFP ASAP (if not sooner) so we just have to hang in there!

Tickledpink:
I think its good that your consultant is sticking to his guns and at least you now have the whole picture and they can now work out a suitable plan for you :thumbup:


I will keep you all posted about tomorrow (but I might lie if it hurts ... :winkwink: ) Nil by Mouth from midnight and leaving about 2 hours earlier than we have to tomorrow to drive 30 minutes away just in case :wacko:

Will even let you know DHs verdict on the quality of the porn (though I have been assured there is no such things as bad porn  again Men or maybe its just mine!) 

I have been really busy workwise today so I guess that has helped but I am still all jittery! I have even scheduled conf. Calls with my team in AP @ 05:00 in the morning to distract me!

Hope everyone is doing ok (and thanks for being here).

X


----------



## ACLIO

mummy - i hope tomorrow is bearable for you. Just keep thinking about those nice big eggies :) Do you look bloated, has your DH commented. Mind you silly question if my DH said I looked bloated or fat I'd probably rip his head off :ninja::ninja: lol 

hereshoping - good luck for tomorrow, I hope your out with the fairies in pixi land during EC not that I know what its like lol I thought it was done under general until I read my booklet. Make sure you keep us update with how it goes xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I def look bloated :(


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining the thread. I've been stalking for a while -I'm due to start my IVF in July and have just had the results of my pre-treatment blood test. I'm still pretty upset after learning my AMH level is 7.27. 

I was told the categories are: 0-2.2 = Very low,2.2-15.7 = Low, 15-28 = Satisfactory, 28-48 = Optimum so, I'm in the low category but I am able to go ahead with IVF, just on a high dose of Menopur (300).

I wondered what other people's levels were and at what age? I just don't know if this is normal for my age or how quickly you can expect AMH to fall. And I have no idea if this affects egg quality, but I'm terrified and panicking that it will. My family has a history of early menopause and this is like my worst nightmare coming true - or am I just over-reacting do you think???

Good luck to all of you going through treatment at the mo - fingers crossed for you all. :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hey all!

WOW! TONS of things happening now! Happy thoughts and good luck to us all!

As for me.. I had my scan yesterday. I hadn't started af yet, but did today. But the doc put me on antagonist and I am to start stimming on saterday, which is my day 3. I thought I would start on cd2.. but okay. I am slowly learning all the meds and how to get bubbles out of the needles, haha. :)

I will be on 150 iu of follistim and 15iu of gonatropins. I still don't know what all of that means, but I hope it works! I have tons of questions buzzing around my brain right now, haha! Exciting!


----------



## cazd

heya ladies :wave: I've been stalking for a while and its great to see you guys progressing!

I'm a few days away from starting my 1st IVF cycle - just waitin' on the :witch:

I've been so busy with work that I haven't had time to think about it but now I'm starting to get REALLY EXCITED !!!

P.S. PUPO is Pregnant until Proven Otherwise xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Urm... first question! :blush:

What day transfer is everyone doing? My clinic does 3day transfers with the option of 5 day.. but I don't really know if one is better than the other? I don't know if I want to risk going to blast.. or risk not.


----------



## ACLIO

babrychristie- i don't know what my AMH is. I've had all the test bloods etc but the FS has never mentioned AMH to me. I'm curious now cos I don't know.

wish2bemama - i'm going to be antagonist protocol too. I find out all about my meds etc at my nursers appointment on the 17th June.

Have any or you ladies had provera to bring AF on. I had it for my HSG but I can't remember how many days after you finish the tablets AF arrives, does anyone remember? I already trying pre plan my ICSI calender lol


----------



## cazd

our clinic said that pretty much everyone has 3 day transfer rather than risk taking it to blastocyst. It'll be interesting to hear if that varies across clinics....


----------



## wish2bmama

ALICO, yay! the 17th isn't that far now! 

I was on provera once last year. AF came about 5 days later for me.


----------



## ACLIO

but its ages away :( I am trying to be proactive with the time though and have decided to use it to lose some weight and tone up. I've kind of been slacking abit since we got married last year. I'd love to go away on holiday as well but I think thats asking for abit too much lol 

Has anyone got any holidays booked?


----------



## BabyChristie

Apparently my clinic tries to get everyone to day 5 blasto as the success rates are MUCH higher, but if at day 2 they are starting to lose quality and might not make it, they put them back at that stage just so you don't lose out. Guess it makes sense.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

My AMH was 21.51 (I think) or it could have been 25.51 i think it was the first tho. I was in the satisfactory group (bout mid way) the groups you mentioned were not the same classifcation that i had been given... 

i'm 25 - hope this helps, not sure of your age?

Our clinic does 3 days, they too say it not worth going to blasto depending on age as they believe its better in than out and blastos are usually for ladies where they're not sure if embie is the strongest compared to others and where embie is not so good quality as other embies.


----------



## HeresHoping

I was told day 5 blasto only if they embie was of very good quality! but I know they will only ET one blasto whereas they will ET 2 Day 3s.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Back from my scan.

EC is Monday! Thank goodness! so pleased! Feeling a bit pukey atm and so swollen and bloated :( 

Scan went well I apparently have:

2 x 24mm
4 x 20mm
9 x 18mm
4 x 16mm
1 x 14mm

Got to do my last gonal-f today which I'll do in a min then I got a DR tomo morning and then trigger shot sat night.

Roll on Monday, I need these eggies out! x


----------



## MrsR32

That's brilliant news MummyIwanabe - you must be so relieved you're on for Monday.

Aclio - you're doing the right thing by keeping yourself busy, I hope time flies for you!

Lots of new faces here - good luck to everyone just starting out.

I've got my second follie scan in an hour and I'm very nervous, really hoping we can see my left ovary without me being in too much pain today, I really want to see how many I've got in total rather than guessing today!


----------



## ACLIO

mummy - thats great roll on Monday :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mrsr - Good luck for your scan :flower::flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good luck MrsR32 :)


----------



## Gracy 004

Wow ladies! i go away for a day or two and everything is happening!!!! so lets get this straight because there is so much going on

Mummyiwannabe, hereshoping and Brumbar - All very close to egg collection

MrsR32 and Tansey - in the middle of stimming

Wish2bemama, summerbreeze, cazd and myself (gracy) all starting stimms in the next couple of days

Tickled pink and aclio - couple more weeks to wait... It goes fast :flower:

Sammy - having a FET in the next couple of days . 

I Go to pick up my drugs tomorrow. I will be 12 dpo, i guess i should poas before i pay the $3000 for the drugs! But i am not going to. I just hate seeing BFNs, af is much better. I dont even think i will test when (if) pupo, i just cant handle it. Then i spend the next half an hour looking in every different light to see if there is the faintest line... agonising. What is everyone else going to do? Will you test early when PUPO? 

BabyChristie -I am 31 and my amh was 69! this wasnt a a good thing either because there is a much higher chance of OHSS and then cancelled cycle. Interstingly though they have said i didnt have PCOS so i gotta just trust them. How old are you? I am pretty sure i have read on here somewhere that somewhat got a bfp with an amh of 3.8. 

My clinic only gave us the 5 day blasto option but i would think that if they were struggling they would go for earlier. :shrug: So many what ifs hey? so nerve racking! Good luck for all the EC ladies and sammy for the fet :dust::dust:


----------



## brumbar

Hereshoping is having EC today!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I know wondering how she's got on :) xx


----------



## brumbar

don't know ..................i pm-ed her!


----------



## tickledpink

Quick stop in as I have to go collect my Metformin prescription and then... I have the night off work! So I'm going to get all my housework done and then hopefully sit down and read through this thread properly. So glad things are going great for you Mummyiwanabe!! :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm a bit worried at the moment as the nurse took some blood as I've been uncomfortable and feeling a bit :sick: I hope the levels come back ok, I really don't want OHSS and it to be cancelled. She only took my blood cos I said, wish I hadn't now! :( Still waiting to hear about EC time and its making me anxious!


----------



## tickledpink

If it is OHSS then it's good that she took the blood, even if you regret it now but I'm sure it isn't *fingers crossed* My SIL had OHSS and was in tears and had terrible pain which kept her up all night. The Dr suggested a warm bath to try and help ease the pain... I'm sure everything will be ok and it's probably just the last few weeks catching up with you?!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

did it affect her treatment at all? 

Just been given my EC time. 10.30am on monday. Got to do my trigger tomo night at 11pm.

She said they would do bloods anyway at EC to check anyway so it would have been done no matter what. They'll go from there but at the moment don't worry. Long as it doesn't cancel my ET! fingers crossed!


----------



## HeresHoping

on the way home from EC - we got 15 :o) and DH is ok for the job too so all systems go for monday ET... EC was fine no problems - a bit uncomfortable now but doing ok!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Fantastic! 15! :) Perfect! well done hereshoping! xx


----------



## HeresHoping

I feel fine - was heavily sedated and remember some of it but not any discomfort only snipets of conversation (like 'we need to top her up with more drugs') - was told to expect period like pain later and just take paracemetol for it and that the bleeding should ease off but could be today could be Monday....

So around 15:30 15 eggs will get to meet DHs swimmers and we will get a call tomorrow to tell us how many (if any) have fertilised and assuming fertilisation has happened ET is scheduled for Monday.

I did ask the question about 3 v 5 day and I was told the 5 days is primarliy to protect against multiple births (becasue only one Embie will be put back at day 5) and that the rate of BFP is no better with Day 5 and Day 3. We we given the choice if we wanted to go for day 5 but I would be more than happy with twins and also there is a danger of losing the embie between day 3 and 5.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HeresHoping

Good luck Brumbar tomorrow and MummyIwanabe for Monday!!!

x x x

heading off for a nap now.....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

glad it went well, I have my fingers crossed for fertilisation for you :) 

Glad you asked some questions too!! :) xxx


----------



## ACLIO

mummy - I hope your not in too much pain. Could you put one of those heat pads on your tummy to help ease the pain whilst out and about. WHen I have bad AF pains my hot water bottle does not leave me. I can not believe EC in on Monday woooohooooooo all the bloating will be worth it. xxxxxx 

herehoping - 15 THATS GREAT!!!!!! I bet your really pleased. The little swimmers just have to work there magic now :) I'm not sure what my hospital do with regards to 3 or 5 days. I'll get my paperwork out tonight and have a look and see if it mentions it. I'm glad about the heavy sedation, personally I'd prefer them to just knock me out least I could catch up on some sleep lol I think you deserve to have a nice hot bath get wrapped up in your dressing gown and be pampered by your DH xxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Well, today we had our scan and i have been worrying for ages that something would go wrong and... it could not have gone better! The notes were faxed in the end and were inconclusive. The tissue samples that they took from Shaylee didnt grow well and so we have no further news on that matter. There was nothing showing to say that there was definately something causing it but then they were not able to test to full ability.

We didn't have to see our usual miserable doctor and went straight in to see the nurse. She was lovely. We sat down and went through some details with her and then asked some questions. I then asked her what would happen if the FET didn't work and how long we would have to wait again. Expecting them to say "another month or two" she said "straight away if you like as soon as you receive your AF!" I'm like "WHAT???" OMG thats fantastic and right there and then she gave us a new short 10 day protocol for a fresh cycle of ivf/icsi and printed out our meds prescription.... just like that! She said if the FET doesn't work then go and get the meds and start jabbing on CD1. So basically if FET doesn't work we go straight onto a fresh cycle, no waiting, we just have to call the hospital to let them know we are on CD1.

With regards to the FET, well next I went for my scan. She took some measurements... we don't do millimetres and stuff at that hospital its simple, its either "good" or "bad" lol.

She said "Oooh your ovaries are big" i asked if that was bad and she said "no... no... thats really good. She checked everything else and said everything looked great! I'm on CD 12 today and she said that was perfect. I asked about the embryos and she said they normally do a 4 days transfer... that they try to use a 3 day normally or a 4 day but prefer for them not to get to the blast stage. She said if some progress too quick though they do get to blast stage (not ideal) but not too bad an outcome. So I have been given a prescription for Pregnyl. I will have to take this injection at 7pm tonight and it will be a one off injection only. FET is on Thursday 13th may and she seemed optimistic that because we got 6 eggs and all fertilized that the thawing should go well ::pray:: Sometime today they will call OH and tell him what time we need to go to the clinic on Thursday. FET's will be taken out the night before and slowly defrosted. This is perfect since Thursday is a holiday here so I can have FET and then go home and relax for the rest of the day.

I am so relieved... When we left the Pharmacy I was holding the bag with my injection for this evening so tight it was like I was holding a bag of goldust! lol

So we have two chances now and no waiting and i'm a right happy bunny! It will make it easier for me if FET doesn't work to be able to go straight onto the ivf and at least have some hope! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

Sammy, yay! Thursday!! WooHoo! Thats great news!

Hereshoping, 15 eggs! That's fab! 

Mummy, I really hope it is not OHSS. And I hope you are not in too much pain. I hope it is all those eggies waiting to get out to get fertilized!

Brumbar, good luck!


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you so very much ladies for telling me about the 3day vs. 5 day et. I feel much more comfortable with it all now. Looking like we will do two 3 day then! :) 

I start stims tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## tickledpink

MummyIwanabe said:


> did it affect her treatment at all?
> 
> Just been given my EC time. 10.30am on monday. Got to do my trigger tomo night at 11pm.
> 
> She said they would do bloods anyway at EC to check anyway so it would have been done no matter what. They'll go from there but at the moment don't worry. Long as it doesn't cancel my ET! fingers crossed!

I don't think it did... she's had four failed IVF attempts so far but only had OHSS the one time. She's due to have an exploratory on May 24th to see what went wrong. All the eggs fertilised but just didn't take after transfer. They want to know if it's worth trying for a fifth time. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow so much to go through!! I hope she gets her bfp soon!


----------



## Sammy2009

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone doing IVF and ICSI and hope its all positive for everyone (including me lol)

Well i have just taken my one off injection and now we have to wait until Thursday to see if the embies have thawed out ok. Nothing more we can do until then.

God i hope this works so i dont have to go through that bloody EC again... you dont get knocked out here and it flipping hurts and i hated every minute of it, it was by far the worst experience of the whole procedure :growlmad:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Evening All! 

BabyChristie, I've been through all my results and I was never tested for AMH, now I want to know why!! So sorry I can't advise at all on that, I don't know anything about it.
I bet if you set a thread up some ladies will be able to help.

Aclio, I know 17th June will feel like a life time away at the mo but all I can say is the month leading up to us starting absolutely flew by, just try and keep busy busy busy!!
We're going to Glastonbury this year as our holidays, I cannot wait! I will either be very newly pregnant which will be an interesting scenario at a festival (!) or it will have failed and I will be drowning my sorrows!! What about you??

MummyIwanabe wow, sounds like you have loads of follies developing, is that 20 then?!! How exciting! I bet you cannot wait for Monday!!

Hereshoping, 15 eggs, woohoo, that's awesome!! Hope you're getting some well earned rest, let us know how everything develops!

Brumbar, bestest of luck for tomorrow!!

Hi Sammy and wow that's such excellent news you've had, Thursday is just round the corner! Keep us posted!

Wishtobemama, ooh we're going to be quite close in our cycles, yeey! I have just done my second injection, let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Happy Weekend everyone!
xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Summer Breeze said:


> Evening All!
> 
> BabyChristie, I've been through all my results and I was never tested for AMH, now I want to know why!! So sorry I can't advise at all on that, I don't know anything about it.
> I bet if you set a thread up some ladies will be able to help.
> 
> Aclio, I know 17th June will feel like a life time away at the mo but all I can say is the month leading up to us starting absolutely flew by, just try and keep busy busy busy!!
> We're going to Glastonbury this year as our holidays, I cannot wait! I will either be very newly pregnant which will be an interesting scenario at a festival (!) or it will have failed and I will be drowning my sorrows!! What about you??
> 
> MummyIwanabe wow, sounds like you have loads of follies developing, is that 20 then?!! How exciting! I bet you cannot wait for Monday!!
> 
> Hereshoping, 15 eggs, woohoo, that's awesome!! Hope you're getting some well earned rest, let us know how everything develops!
> 
> Brumbar, bestest of luck for tomorrow!!
> 
> Hi Sammy and wow that's such excellent news you've had, Thursday is just round the corner! Keep us posted!
> 
> Wishtobemama, ooh we're going to be quite close in our cycles, yeey! I have just done my second injection, let us know how you get on tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Weekend everyone!
> xx

Thanks Summer... yes its a quickie this time round! Its all crept up on us and its hard to believe that its already less than a week away! :wacko:


----------



## wish2bmama

Oo we will be close summer breeze! 12 hours until my first injection! :D


----------



## cazd

Oh wow... It's great to read such good news from you all.
15 eggs is a RESULT!!
And I had no idea that u could do back to back cycles. That's fab!
One question though... What's amh? I didn't get that tested either...


----------



## BabyChristie

I can't remember what AMH stands for but its a blood test some clinics do at pre-treatment stage to determine ovarian reserve levels. My clinic does it to see how many eggs you have left and how many follicles you are likely to have. It helps them to calculate the dosage level, so if your AMH is a problem they put you straight on a higher dose which is what will happen to me.

Thanks everyone for sharing your AMH levels where you know them. I'm 35 but even so I think mine are pretty low in comparison. I am feeling more positive because I know I can still produce eggies hopefully. Just waiting for my AF after my last IUI and then I can start planning for my IVF cycle.

There are so many good things going on here for everyone at the moment - good follicles and good eggies! Good luck to all of you going through treatment this week. xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

don't worry girlies if you didn't have amh then you prob had fsh on day 3 roughly they are similar and aim to do the same thing so my clinic said. These things are not 100% accurate but it's always useful. This is how they sometimes predict menopause by estimating which some career ladies opt for :)

good luck brum xxx


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi Everyone, just got the phone call telling us that 12 of the 15 fertilised! DH is going on about his supersperm... Am happy excited now but know things can change overnight - looks like ET is scheduled for mon pm but we will get a call tomorrow pm to confirm and give up am update on numbers and quality etc. All they could tell us today was the number fertilised they have no idea of quality yet.
I felt really sore last night but feel a lot better this morning and the bleeding has stopped too. 

Good luck everyone and will keep you all posted x


----------



## ACLIO

herehoping - 12 thats fantastic!!!! roll on Monday :) How have you been feeling? Can you remember much of the EC?


----------



## brumbar

Ladies, still at clinic, got out of theatre 20 min ago... 9eggs collected- really happy as the norm for mild IVF is 4-7! Fingers x-ed they fertilise well! Xxxx will tell you more about the procedure later. It does not hurt, so DON'T worry, I even fell asleed after number 4! X


----------



## ACLIO

brumbar - 9!!! woohooo thats great. keep us updated. I'm glad to hear the procedure was ok and pain free xxxx


----------



## brumbar

Thanks Aclio! Heres hoping! Good news Hun! Really happy for you! Looks like We'll be having ET on the same day! My clinic does 2day transfers! 
YAY! I can't believe they got 9 eggies! Xxxx


----------



## annmc30

herehoping thats great i had the same amount as u fx u get sum frosties
brumbar 9 is great for mild ivf i couldnt remember athing bout my ec


----------



## Gracy 004

Good one Hereshoping and Brumbar! you guys must be excited they are great numbers!:happydance: Good luck mummyiwannabe, are you nervous?

Brumbar, just a quick question abou the mild ivf, did that mean you had a low dose then? I picked up my drugs this morn and the nurse said i was on a very low dose only 125 or something... Anyway they are sitting in the fridge waiting for af to arrive. On her way i reckon judging by the cramping, i am getting nervous now too. But it has been a great help to hear about you guys who have started stimming earlier so i can kind of know what to expect. Relieved that ec doesnt sound so awful? I dont think i want to know if it is anyway :wacko:


----------



## brumbar

Hi Gracy! Yes, It's a lower dose throughout and no down reg. You start stimming on CD 2 and add antagonist to prevent Ovulation. 
I did 9days stims on Gonal f 150 and took 4 doses antagonist - cetrotide- from when follies were around 13-14. Trigger on CD 11 and collection on cd 13...
Xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Well done Hereshoping and brum! Good news! Well another uncomfortable night for me last night and this morning I felt a bit dodgey. Feeling ok now I've taken some paracetemol, not nervous yet, looking forward to getting them out to be honest!! Glad to hear its not too painful, I hope I agree after Monday! :) xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Congratulations Hereshoping and Brumbar, that's fantastic news!!


Hope you both have a nice restful weekend ahead, you deserve it!!

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Fab news Brumbar and hereshoping!! Next week looks to be an exciting one! :)

I started my stims! YES!! I am officially an IVFer! :happydance: It stung for a min, then it was gone. I think it was because it was cold. I start my micro hcg tonight! (for endometrium growth I think)


----------



## tansey

Hereshoping and Brumbar - great results! Sending you loads of :dust: for your transfers on Monday.

MummyIwanabe - good luck for EC on Monday and hope you feel ok until then! :dust:

Sammy good luck with FET :dust: 

Wish2bmama - good luck with your stimms today! :thumbup:

Summer Breeze - how is your stimms going? :hugs:

MrsR32 - how did your follie scan go?

cazd - not long til you start now! :happydance:

ACLIO - I hope time goes fast for you so you can start too :hugs:

BabyChristie, tickledpink and everyone else how are you doing? :hugs:

5th Stimms injection tonight and already having twinges, especially on left side which I am surprised about!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Wow how exciting Wish2bmama!! We're so close me you and Tansey, I'm having my 3rd injection tonight!

Tansey how are your injections going??

Wish2bmama & Tansey when you you have your first scan??
My clinic usually do their first on day 6/7 but they are worried about all the scarring on my ovaries from the Endo as to whether I'm going to respond, even on 300 units a day! So they're going to make a decision on Monday whether to up it or not. I hope not cause at the moment I'm having 4 vials of Menopur with 1 one water which is the max - if you go above 5 you have to make it into 2 injections!

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow we are really close!

Wow, 4 vials! 

I go for my first follie scan on cd 7, wed! I'm on 150 units at the mo. They will see if they need to change my dose then. Yay! Bring on the hormones!


----------



## tickledpink

Not long to go now for some of you ladies! It must be exciting!! I can't wait to be at your stage...

I know it's only 12 days until we officially start so I should be pleased but I'm feeling a little down again. I had to come home early from work Thursday night after the consultant told me I had PCOS. Just as well I had yesterday off work because I couldn't stop crying. DH took me out for some retail therapy... but then the Metformin started to kick in. I had an upset stomach and stomach pains. I ended up going to bed early and slept for ten hours. I ended up going back to bed at 1pm and didn't get up until 4.30pm... my head and neck is killing me. DH says it's stress... feeling sicky and just crap in general. I'm beginning to wonder if I'm strong enough for all of this. All of you ladies have been through so much and I'm only just starting. I've forgotten what it's like to feel normal and just want it to end but I know I can't give up if I want that BFP :cry:


----------



## tansey

Tickled Pink this is a very hard journey but somehow we have to remain positive and strong - otherwise we couldn't do it :rofl:
You have a bit of time before you start and I'm sure that time will heal you enough to feel stronger than right now. Sleep is also a healer and if you need it just stay in bed :thumbup:
As well as a lot of other emotions, I am excited to be doing this and that helps spur you on! Biggest :hugs: you will be ok!

Summer I have just done my 5th injection of 150. I have a day 8 scan on TUesday.


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> Thanks Aclio! Heres hoping! Good news Hun! Really happy for you! Looks like We'll be having ET on the same day! My clinic does 2day transfers!
> YAY! I can't believe they got 9 eggies! Xxxx

I got 6 eggs at EC and 6 fertilized... 2 transferred and 2 were good enough to freeze. FET is next week but we have a new protocol for if it doesnt work and the doctor has put me on the same protocol. When i asked if 6 was enough she said that 6 was fantastic and to just look at the results...!!! They all fertilised! She told me that its much better than getting 12-20 eggs as if the numbers are lower then the quality of the eggs are better! I tend to believe this as all mine fertilized! Therefore I have kept the same dosage of meds for the next Protocol if we need it... if I get the same result again I will be MORE than happy! Congrats on your 9 eggies :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Tansey - thanks and good luck to you as well

Mummy - not long now til EC - good luck for Monday!!!


----------



## BabyChristie

Tansey - I'm feeling better than I was when I first got the AMH result. I know now that I'm not alone and that we still have a good chance so I'm trying to stay positive. On 9dpIUI today (my last before IVF) and have had AF cramps etc for the past couple of days which is early but guess its going to be on to IVF in July as planned so I'll be on here properly very soon. Good luck for your scan next week - hope those follies are growing well for you. x


----------



## brumbar

5 out of 9 were mature, 3 fertilised.... Blah! 
I'll try to stay positive, Although I already had my crying session..
Hope our 3 little embies grow healthy and strong.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi girls!

Wow lots going on. Glad to hear so many of you are close in treatment, its nice to have buddies going through the same thing at the same time!

Tickedpink - I'm not surprised you had to come home from work, it must have been a shock for you. You're definately strong enough for this. It's bloody hard doing this journey but you will come through the other end. Our desire is too great to give up and I know when you're feeling down and crappy you think you don't have it in you to do it. This treatment has made me feel yuk and I've thought, "god I don't know how I'd go through a pregnancy" but we do and I remind myself lots of people like us are going through IVF/ICSI and if they can do it, we can do it! :) you'll feel better soon once you start and once you've had time to absorb the information.

Brum - you've still got 3! I hope they grow into good embies, I understand your disappointment. It only takes 1 tho and I remember others who had this who got their BFP so chin up, this is gona work! :) xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Brumbar - I'm sure you must be disappointed but 3 can still do it for you. :hugs: :hugs: Will keep everything crossed that they grow healthy and strong over the next couple of days. Are you planning to do 2 or 5 day ET? x


----------



## brumbar

3day transfer on Tuesday at 11am ......


----------



## tansey

BabyChristie - I hope thise cramps are something other than AF ;) 

Brum - you've had your cry which we must all do - it's cathartic! But now back to the positivity - you have three and you only need 1! :yipee: Loads of :dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

Crikey my OV tests for yesterday and today are THROUGH THE ROOF!!! The test line is TWICE as dark as the control line on both of them!

Nice to see OV is taking place on schedule!

Only 4 days to go until FET! My God.... :happydance:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Brumbar, hope you've got your head around things and are feeling a bit better.
I echo what the other girls have said, it only takes one special embie!! That's really exciting that you have your ET date, not long now and in the meantime try and have some pampering.

MummyIwanabe how did your trigger shot go?? I can't believe your EC is nearly here! how are you feeling about it?

Wish2bmama, how are the injections coming along??
xx


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls,

Wow, loads going on, I've not read everything yet as I've been away for the weekend but I just wanted to ask a question. How long was everyone told to abstain for before your other halves had to give his sample on EC day? We're still on track for EC on Wednesday but our clinic hasn't said anything about this.


----------



## wish2bmama

Brumbar, 3 embies! I hope they grow nice and strong for you! 

Summer breeze, stims are going along well! I am getting better with each shot. :)

Sammy, yay for OV! 

Mummy, tomorrow!! WoHOO! How was your tirgger shot? I hear they are painful in the bum?

MrsR, our clinic says not to have sex 4 days before ec, but for dh to have ejaculated at least 3 days before (for a 'new batch' to be in there).


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I did my trigger shot last night at 11pm. It was fine. I didn't do it in the bum I did it in the tummy! 

Ready for my EC tomorrow :happydance:

We were told on friday to abstain so that's 3 days. We've been trying to keep them fresh too lol 

Feeling a bit more human today, I've had no drugs so its been lovely! Scared about how many eggies they'll get and how many will be mature and fertilise but I know we;ve done the best we can so its out of our hands now!! xx


----------



## MrsR32

MummyIwanabe - good luck for tomorrow, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I've got my (hopefully) final follie scan tomorrow, I had my dosage increased on Friday because I've only got 9 follies on one side and 4 on the other with only about 50% at the size they should have been. I'm now on 300 Gonal-F (increased from 225) so I'm really hoping that does the trick. Feeling a bit sick this afternoon, worried I've not been drinking enough over the weekend because we've been away so not so easy to keep drinking.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Try to keep drinking now :) ohss can happen after EC but it's good to keep your fluids up now. I found it really uncomfortable drinking so much, it made me feel bloated and sick but it's worth sticking with it!

Hope your scan goes well, I hope they have grown more!

Thanks for your thoughts I hope it goes well, will let you all know xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Girls, why is it that we're supposed to drink more water during stimms? Anyone know?
Am I being thick?
Did anyone else get mega headaches?? I've had one for the past 2 days that has never gone away and usually I'm not one to dismiss a neurofen but for some reason, probably cause there's so much already going into my body I don't want to take any pain killers!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Its to keep the fluids up as the eggies absorb the fluid and all the drugs affect the natural fluid retention in the body. 

I had a dull headache for the first 2-3 days of stims and now its stopped. You can certainly take paracetemol. They say you can through the whole of your treatment. For the last 3 days I've been taking the max a day as I was so uncomfortable. xxx


----------



## brumbar

Hey Ladies!
feeling a bit better i guess ... 3 is good- hope they grow nice and strong!!!!! Our 2day transfer is now 3day and will happen at 11am on Tuesday! 
MrsR - sorry you're feeling sick - hope new dose works quick!
Summer - headaches are a common sideffect - water helps with it (not sure what else)...btwI've read the neurofen impacts female fertilituy- so I try to stay away and stick to paracetamol!
Mummy- Good luck tomorrow hun! thinking of you!

xxxx


----------



## tansey

MummyIwanabe - loads of luck for tomorrow :dust:


----------



## ACLIO

mummy - good luck for tomorrow xxxx let us know what it's like xxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thank you ladies! :) 

Just removing my nail varnish at the moment! lol! Eek! Will post when I'm back :) xx


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi everyone,

Apologies for not being around but to be honest I was trying to keep myself busy and also had hypno and accupuncture sessions today - so I drove past loads of sheep and leaping lambs with the stereo up full blast and I didn't care who heard me!

Got the update call from the lab this pm and the 12 fertilised eggs are now formally embies - most of them good but 3 struggling. Basically graded 1 - 4 with 1 being the best quality. There is 1 4, 2 3s, 4 2s & 5 1s(1s to -1 with is better than a 1 I think). Obviously all that could change overnight so tomorrow @ 12:30 we will learn the final quality and if anything is to be frozed etc.

ET is scheduled for 13:00.

Will let you know how it goes x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow that is great grading! Well done you! :) so happy for you!

Are you putting 1 or 2 back?

I saw one magpie yest and freaked! lol I can't live like that can I! :wacko:


----------



## HeresHoping

:rofl: re: the magpie - I always say 'hello Mr Magpie' to any lone magpies - it seems that is the antidote :wacko:

DH is still talking about his super :spermy: and I mentioned this to the accupuncturist today and she said 'and so he should be ' - needless to say I didn't pass that piece of info on to him - he is bad enough as it is :winkwink:

They will be transfering 2 - I asked about 5 days blasto on Friday and they gave us the option but if we go down that route they will only transfer 1 - rules it seems!

When we talked to the embreologist(sp?) she said that 2 3 day embies had the same chance of BFP as 1 5 day - the reason for going for a 5 day blasto was to minimise multiple births - I said no thanks - we'll take twins if possible!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hereshoping, we are doing the same. We want twins if at all possible too!

MummyIwanabe, tons of lucky thoughts for you tomorrow! :)


----------



## annmc30

mummy goodluck with ec 2day 
hereshoping goodluck with et 2day


----------



## brumbar

Mummy and hereshoping, good luck today! Let us know how you get on! Xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Good Luck MummyIwanabe & Hereshoping!!

Can't wait to hear how you've both got on

xxxx


----------



## HeresHoping

I am really nervous :wacko:

A swarm of honey bees arrived yesterday! And it doesn't look like they are even our bees (we have a beehive and we thought ours had done a runner when we saw them swarming around the french doors....) So needless to say our house is not the calmest today but at least the bees have settled in one spot :thumbup: (we just need Mother-in-law to get them into a hive for us and we will have 2 hives for honey!) DH's kids thought it was great - wow another 5,000(ish) pets! - I guess always look on the bright side :winkwink:

Thanks for the good wishes - will let you know how it goes. x


----------



## tickledpink

Good luck with EC HeresHoping and MummyIwanabe!

Feeling a little bit better today... and haven't cried yet, so that must be a good thing lol. Going to see about booking the rest of the week off. These Metformin tablets have really knocked me for six and apparently it's a very high dosage to start off on. I guess that's because we're starting ICSI next week and we don't have much time. Got to see about sorting out my diet too, I hear that can effect your body. Anyways, off to see Michael Buble in concert Friday, so I need all my energy :D


----------



## ANGEL223

Good luck today girls - keep us posted!


----------



## wish2bmama

Good luck toay mummy and hereshoping! xx


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi, just on the way home after ET and everything went great - no discomfort at all. Feeling good - just been shopping at tesco!


----------



## brumbar

Yay!!!!!! you are now PUPO!!!!
xxx 
get some rest Hereshopping!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great news hereshoping!

I'm back now was a while longer there as my blood pressure was very low. 

Got 11 eggs which is good. Thought or hoped I'd get a few more but nevermind.

DH sperm count had halved in value tho motility was up 15% and morphology was up from 2% to 5%.


----------



## brumbar

great news on EC Mummy!!!!!!
xx


----------



## ACLIO

hereshoping and mummy - great news, not long now xxxx I'm glad it was pain free. 

Mummy- are you feeling ok now with your blood pressure?


----------



## ACLIO

mummy - 11 is great by the way

hereshoping - how many did they collect?


----------



## tansey

Mummy - 11 is great! :thumbup: Hope you are feeling ok now :hugs:

Here's hoping - Congrats on being PUPO :dust:


----------



## annmc30

hereshoping congrtas on been pupo just the dreaded 2ww fx u get that :bfp:
mummy 11 is great how ya feeling now?


----------



## MrsR32

Mummy - 11 is great, better to have 11 good ones than 20 mediocre.

HeresHoping - congrats on being PUPO, are you taking time off work now?

Quick update on our side - EC definately on for Wednesday, I actually feel excited for the first time since we started! I don't think we're likely to get brilliant numbers as I don't seem to have as many follies as some girls but I'm hoping there's enough! At my scan today I had 1x19mm, 2x18mm and then a 17, 17.5, 16, 15, 14, 13 and five little ones. Trigger shot at 10pm tonight and we've got to be in at 7.15 on Wednesday morning. ET probably on Saturday apparently.

Acupucture tonight, as if I'm not enough of a pin cushion already!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hereshoping, congrats on being PUPO!! Not long now!

Mummy, 11 is a great number! How are you feeling?

MrsR, good luck with the trigger tonight! 

xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm feeling ok, got some trapped wind which hurts but not sleepy just a bit dizzy. Tummy is sore but no bleeding so far just a tiny brown smudge sorry tmi!

I just pray the 11 eggs are mature and then that they fertilise. This bit tnite of waiting to find out is gona be hard I'm so nervous about it! 

Hopefully I'll know by 12 tomorrow :)

mrsr32 good news bout EC on weds! 

Brum - good luck tomo with ET :)


----------



## brumbar

All will be fine Mummy! You'r follies were pretty much the same size!!!!! I had big and small ones- i gues that's why some wre immature!
xxx fingers x-ed!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have trapped wind now I think, my tummy is rubbling away and I keep getting shooting pains up my vagina and other end. did you have this brum? Pretty tender and uncomfortable now, wasn't too bad at first but not so good right now. Knew it was too good to be true!! lol!


----------



## cazd

Oh good luck Mummy! and Hereshoping - when's your test date or are you going to take out shares in Boots and test everyday?

:witch: landed for me today so I start DR tomorrow. I'm beside-myself excited about it.
and reading all your stories is making it all even more real. 5 number 1 graded embryos is just fantastic. I've only got one ovary so I've no idea what the norm is for that in terms of egg production....

Good luck with the 2ww HH xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Congrats Hereshoping!! Glad to hear you're feeling well. Hope the next 2 weeks pass like lightning for you!! Are you planning on keeping really busy or chilling out for a while??

MummyIwanabe wow, well done on your 11, that's fantastic, keeping everything crossed for you for the call tomorrow, I'm sure you'll get great results!

Good luck for ET tomorrow Brumbar!! Let us know how you get on!!

Mrs R32 good luck for EC Wednesday, sounds like you have plenty to play with to me!!

xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Soo, I had my first follicle scan this morning and it didn't go great :sad1:

As suspected I've not responded well enough so only had 3 very small follicles on each ovary. Luckily it's still really early so they're upping my dose to 450 units of menopur (6 vials!) and I have to go back on Friday.

Got acupuncture tomorrow so I'm hoping that may help too!! 

Just a bit gutted cause I'm so fed up of always getting disappointing news, I wish my stupid body would surprise everyone just once! :grr:

I also have one of my ovaries stuck behind my uterus and there's no way of getting to it at egg collection which would halve my chances! But he says as the ovaries getting bigger and heavier gravity might take hold and pull it down! Anyone had any experience of this??!!

Sorry to put a dampner on an exciting day for everyone but am panicking that things aren't going to work out :cry:

xx


----------



## cazd

oh dear... well at least there's 2 positives.... you're not over-stimulated so the cycles not gonna be abandoned - and they're aware of it and upping the dose.
and second... ovaries move about all over the place - they're not fixed at all.
I had a scan when I was 22 and they said the left one was one massive cyst.
Came to the operation and it turned out it was my right one that needed taking out - they'd swapped over somehow.
And then just recently I had a scan and the sonographer said - I can see your right ovary - left one removed.
She took some persuading that I'd had my right ovary taken out - and then she said - well they're loose in there so its just drifted over!
well - I reckon if you jiggle around or something that might dislodge it?!!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

haha thanks cazd, I'll get jiggling around!! I think it's cause of my Endo though, all my bits have been stuck together with adhesions, it's been like that on all of my scans so far but hopefully some gravity and jigging will help!!

Very exciting about your starting DR!! Bet you can't wait!
xx


----------



## brumbar

Caz , congrats on starting hun !!!!!
HH, hope the 2ww brings some good news! 
Mummy, yes , I had minor cramps and I felt a bit sick - I had to run to the bathroom twice, but wasn't physically sick! And I had a couple of drops of blood ... It all came in the evening, I guess when the painkiller wears off... They inject some painkiler with with the sedation! The consultand said it is normal! If it gets bad, call the clinic's emergency number! 
Summer, It's still very early hun.... I'm sure you'll get more follies! They only see those 5mm and over. Not sure what to say on the ovary position, but I guess caz is right..... Fingers crossed hun... Just eat your eggies and drink your water! People have had BFP on natural cycles IVF with one egg! I know how hard it is, but try to remain positive...
Have I missed somebody? I'm typing on my phone and can't read the posts after I started typing...

I'm off to reclaim my embies at 11.30 tomorrow! Hope they continue to grow nice and strong! Xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw no mummy, I hope you feel better. :hugs:

Summer Breeze, it is still early and that upped dose might do the trick! I never had what you have, but I did have 'kissing ovaries' once. My ovaries met at the top of my womb and clung to each other! It was rather comical actually. :D But they did correct themselves in a few days. Hope that helped!

Brumbar, how exciting! tomorrow!

Cazd, :happydance: for DR tomorrow!


----------



## HeresHoping

Apologies in advance for this VERY long post but I feel like I have been neglecting everyone for the past few days... :hugs:

Mummy: 11 is great! Hope you are feeling better by now  I know I was still in a bit of pain that night and the following day but was feeling fine 2 days after. Hope they fertilise well overnight and you get a good update tomorrow.
Hope your wind has improved... btw the pain in your other end may be from the pessories (I know I havent felt quite right since I started using them last wed... but now that I think about it - it depends where exactly you are putting them (so to speak)  I have gone for (as DH says) up your bum because there is supposed to be better absorption and no leakage.... I know WAY WAY TMI)

Brumbar: Best of luck for tomorrow  the ET is a piece of cake (I was really worried about being so stressed out that the embies wouldnt be able to get in (again maybe TMI....) ) but I listened to my hypnosis tracks in the waiting room and during the actual transfer (one ear in and one out so I could hear what was going on and it was no problem at all)

ACLIO: I had 2 grade one transfers and we also got 3 for the freezer  we were told it looked liked 6 to be frozen but a couple of hours later when they went to freeze them they decided to use 3 only (the other 3 had fragmented and they said while they could have used them for a fresh transfer they wouldnt/were unlikely to survive freezing etc. - I guess its better knowing know rather than banking on them being viable later (but we were a bit disappointed)) Basically of the 4 grade 2s one had slipped to a grade 3 overnight so that was out of the equation. So of the 8 embies left they chose the top 2 for transfer and the discounted the 3 fragmented ones leaving us with 3 for later!
They said they only freeze grade 1 and 2 and there is virtually no difference in success rate between 1s and 2s just that they need to grade them. 

Tansey, annmc30, MrsR32, cazd: thanks for the congrats and I have absolutely no idea how I will survive the 2WW (Mummy is going to help be with my ticker!) 
I have a couple of early conference call in the morning I said I would honour but after that I think I will take some time off  the clinic said there was nothing I could do to impact the result now  even if I went on a trampoline straight after ET it would change the result so just do life as normal but my acupuncturist said to rest for a couple of days but then work as otherwise I would just have too much time on my hands to worry etc
So I think I will do a little of both  I have an acupuncture session tomorrow and plan on watching TV after that! But I might work towards the end of the week. 
One of the nurses said to us last week that basically nothing we do will change the result  its either sticking or not but dont do anything you might regret if you dont end up with good news  I think thats the best advice.

MrsR32: best of luck with the trigger shot tonight and EC on Wed!

Cazd: yah starting DR! 
My test date is 24th............... we were told to hold off for 2 weeks before testing as the trigger shot can give a false positive if you test too early (I thought we would just keep on getting BFN until the levels were high enough to register so I would hope I could stay away from peeing on a stick till then but who knows...). When we went shopping after ET today DH disappeared and I assumed he wandered off to get shaving foam or something  anyway he came back with a pregnancy test and suggested maybe he should keep it locked away for the next 2 weeks!!! :growlmad: We got to the checkout and the Tesco lady picked it up to remove the security case and asked is this for good news or bad? All I could do was grin and say 'good I hope...'

Summer Breeze: dont worry about the 6 amps  I started on 6 and went down to 4 half way through and we did really well with our collection. During the Stims I wasnt very positive as it seemed everything was going really slowly but we got there in the end and we were told slow is much better than too fast so chins up and see things grow at the next scan. 

Summer Breeze & MrsR32: I really think acupuncture helped me get across the finish line  so keep getting stuck! I had a session Sunday, ET today, another session tomorrow and then another one on day 5 after ET  I was told if I get a BFP I will need further sessions to keep the 2 in there! 
If it gets and keeps BFP then I am willing to stick with it (pardon the pun...)

Thanks again everyone and apologies if I have forgotten anyone  I just hope we all get that BFP we want xxx

PS Mother-in-Law and DH managed to get the bee swarm into a new hive beside our existing one so hopefully these guys will stick too :winkwink:
(they are very fickle - if they don't their new home they wander off...)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

The wind has eased a bit. DH went to get me peppermint tea as that's supposed to help and it does. Still really tender, everything is a struggle at the moment. Think I must be a woss as I seem to be worse :( stuck in bed feeling sorry for myself lol. I hope I feel better soon! I got my pessary in (up my vag) lol tmi! Is that for the lining? What's it for?

Should get a call between 10-12 I'm scared I dreamt last night they said I had none fertilised. Negative I know but I'm petrified all this discomfort will be for nothing. I just pray I have some!!

Summerbreeze - sorry scan didn't go as well as you hoped hope the next one shows improvement.

Hereshoping - if you test say 4 or 5 days after once you see the negative on test you know the trigger has left your system so if u wanted to test early you could and know that it's the real thing :)

brum - good luck with ET today

sorry if I have forgot anyone I'm on my phone and it's a bit tricky!!


----------



## HeresHoping

The pessories are to replace the progest. that would normally be around after OV - normally at OV just the egg leaves the folicle but with EC they take everything (some yellow liquid - not sure if that is the actual progest. or just something that allows you produce progest...) from the folicle leaving you without the progest needed to tell your body you need to stop OV again as you may need to sustain a pregnancy etc - so I think yes to linning and also to stop your body starting another cycle.... I think... :wacko:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Hun I was told to put mine up vag but not sure if bum would be better. I left it in for 50 mins before having a wee and I still saw a bit of cream down loo...

Hope your babies are snuggling in well :)


----------



## cazd

HH - Good luck with not testing - my man has said that he wants us to wait the full 2 weeks. He's going to hide all our sticks but if I knew there was one in the house I don't think I could resist. Where have you put it? oooh - so exciting.

Mummy - so sorry you're feeling rotten :hugs: Hope the peppermint tea clears you out soon.

Brum - GOOD LUCK for today!!!!!!

And its official... I'm on my IVF cycle - took my first tablet today. I'm sure that'll start to wear thin soon but calling the clinic to let them know was wonderful. :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Woohoo cazd great news! So excited for you :)


----------



## HeresHoping

DH has had to travel this week - he left a few hours ago so I will be on my own with the cat for the next few days. As our wifi routers are both in our respective cellar offices, reception in some parts of the house is limited to say the least but DH did move his router to a different part of the house so I can surf from bed or while watching TV..... :thumbup: He is obviously being nice to me becasue usually he would tell me to move my own! :winkwink:

Right now I am having a debate with myself if I can eat chocolate (there is a bag of giant choc buttons in the fridge....) - any ideas?


----------



## HeresHoping

I was told either was ok for the pess. as its the absorption into your bloodstream thats important not that Vag is closer to the action....


----------



## HeresHoping

Great news Cazd!


----------



## HeresHoping

right - I am off for another session of accupuncture - catch you all later.. :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Got 7 mature eggs out of 11. 6 of which fertilised. Pleased with fertilisation rate. Hope they're good grades but won't know till thurs at ET.

Hope I get some frosties if I'm lucky don't wana do this treatment again lol ouch!


----------



## annmc30

mummy 6 is great gdluck with et on thurs


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ann did you get bad wind and were you really sore? When did you feel better? Got some wind back time for peppermint tea!!! Arghhhh!


----------



## ANGEL223

Well done mummy - great result!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Angel how did you feel after EC?


----------



## annmc30

i had horrible wind i still do now, i was sore until i went to the toilet n as soon as i pee'd it would ease until i needed the toilet again i still get pains now i think it has alot to do with the ohss just drink plenty n take painkillers if it gets bad,


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm the same geez I was Hoping to be better by ET an def by weekend!

Thanks annmc for reassuring me that I'm not abnormal it's been worse than I expected!


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone
Big fat congrats heres hoping on being PUPO:happydance:, Hopefully the TWW goes quickly.
Good luck with the ET Brumbar :thumbup:
Glad you got 6 embies mummy, thats great. good luck with your ET as well :flower:

I had some bad news today.... looks like there is a really high chance my cycle is getting cancelled before it even got off the ground. To say i am gutted is an understatement. I went saturday and got my drugs all ok, low dose apparently.
AF came today (final hope for a natural bfp gone :cry:),so i rang the clinic to let them know thinking i will be starting stimms tommorrow, but no. They say that i had an ovarian cyst last scan and cant start til its gone. The real prob though is this, i work as a sonographer and am constantly scanning my ovaries to see what is going on (small perk of the trade), so i know for a fact that the cyst they were referring to had gone away within 3 days of the last scan. But now i scan today and there is another on in exactly the same spot where i ovulated this month! So i try to tell them that the last one was no prob it went straight away and this is a new one that will be gone in a few days, but because they didnt scan me middle of the month when there was nothing going on they dont feel inclined to believe me. To be honest i think they are a bit annoyed at me and think i am a know all. What should i do??? Apparently the absolute latest i could start my stims would be friday night - day three. Maybe i should insist they scan me friday to prove theres no problem? My understanding of the luteal phase of the cycle is that it is normal to see corpus luteum on the ovary up to 3 days after the start of af, so i think these cysts they are referring to are just a normal part of ovarian function. :growlmad:

I dont want to be pushy and awful with them and i have to try and trust them, but at the same time the thought of waiting another month when i have a fridge full of injections....besides this seems to be normal for me so they will get the same thing next month... i will never get started :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ahh gracy this sucks :( I think if you know that it went after 3 days I would insist they scam you on fri like you mentioned.

I am so sorry about this set back. Just try explaining you can't bare to wait another week and maybe they'll scan on fri as a last resort for u to still be able to start on time.

I hope and pray you get good news soon xxx


----------



## cazd

oh Gracy that sucks! I had a scan and they found a cyst waaay past ov that turned out yo be an un-errupted follicle. Its so odd though - Id've thought they'd take you MORE seriously 'cos you're a sonographer?! arse.

and Mummy !!! you've got 6 little babies all growing and fighting for their lives :cloud9:
incredible that there's life in a little petri dish - and it belongs to you!
Will they call you tomorrow to let you know the progress?

When did the wind start for you? Is that something I've got to look forward to? BOOO


----------



## brumbar

Hi Ladies!!!!
GREAT news Mummy!!!!!!! grow embies, grow! I also have wind - it started when i started the progesterone
Gracy, Fingers x-ed hun!I had a cyst and it continued to grow with stimms but my clinic went ahead, they even do it it endo cyst as long it is not on the way- how big is yours? what explaination did they give you!!!!????


Well, at 12:20 today our lovely embies boarded my womb! I am now officially PUPO!!!!!
Both grade one and according to the embriologist - really nice
1x 4 cell (but looking perfect)
1x 8 cell and compacting 


Our 3rd embie has arested.... :cry:
they are doing an early blood test for me on the 22nd of May! Hereshoping, when is your test date?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

the wind started the evening after EC and its bloody uncomfortable. Not to mention its sore anyway! Ugh I hope im better tomorrow :)

Brum - great news youve got 2 babies on board! hope they snuggle in nicely! Sorry to hear about the third one but least you got 2 in :) what was it like uncomfortable?

I hope the pessaries dont give me more wind as I have enough wind already! ouch!

I dont get an update on embies now until we go in for ET. Wish I did but no such luck! xx


----------



## brumbar

Hi Mummy!, 
not at all.... no pain, no cramping at all! Our procedure lasted longer because we had a trainee (not really a trainee, but new to the clinic) observing it , so we got a medical lecture from the consultant on Et- I found that really intersting! 
they can't use any lubrication at all, stick the metal thing in, open your VJ, clean it really nicely inside with the same stuff they use to grow the embies, they need to clean all the mucous and stuff.... then they put a trial catheter in to ensure they can reach the uterus (my clinic does it, but not all), then they get the embies out of the lab and inject them in!
you lie there for a while and that's it!!! DH gets to watch!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow sounds great apart from the metal clamp!!! hate that bit of smear tests! hoping my discomfort will be gone by thurs so i can have et comfortably :)


----------



## brumbar

believe the metal clamp will be the last thing on your mind...especially when they tell you that the more relaxed you and your muscles are, the better chance you have !!! I forgot about the people in the room and the clamps and everything! LOL


----------



## ACLIO

brumbar -thats great news. The 2 of them will be getting all nice and snug. Sending you lost of 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

What was the catheter bit like? I really struggled with my HSG so I'm abit worried about EC and ET :(


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> the wind started the evening after EC and its bloody uncomfortable. Not to mention its sore anyway! Ugh I hope im better tomorrow :)
> 
> Brum - great news youve got 2 babies on board! hope they snuggle in nicely! Sorry to hear about the third one but least you got 2 in :) what was it like uncomfortable?
> 
> I hope the pessaries dont give me more wind as I have enough wind already! ouch!
> 
> I dont get an update on embies now until we go in for ET. Wish I did but no such luck! xx

I had wind really bad from the trigger shot to quite a while after ET... i think the trigger shot causes this as well as I have it now as well really bad trapped wind. I hate it and im bloated (like last time) and my ovaries feel heavy (same) but i won't complain at all if it works!

Mummy... only tomorrow to get through and we have our transfers on Thursday!!! :happydance:


----------



## brumbar

ACLIO said:


> brumbar -thats great news. The 2 of them will be getting all nice and snug. Sending you lost of
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> What was the catheter bit like? I really struggled with my HSG so I'm abit worried about EC and ET :(

don't worry hun, it's thinner than the inside of a pen, and very flexible- the catheter for hsg wa a bit bigger. it is only used for ET.
You won't have any problems, believe me - I'm a chicken poo!!!!!!..and I was fine...My legs were shaking on the table for EC...and it was a walk in the park!- the HSG is worse than EC and ET


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yay sammy only 1 more day to get through!!! Hope my embies are developing nicely :) hope yours thaw well too :)


----------



## HeresHoping

Lots of updates today! 

Mummy: 6 is great &#8211; best of luck on Thursday &#8211;and no it doesn&#8217;t hurt &#8211; just try and relax!

Gracy: I would explain the pattern and ask them to rescan &#8211; they should at least have the professional courtesy to discuss the possibility. Just remind them that yes you are a professional but that at the moment you are first and foremost TTC and that the waiting is killing you....

Brumbar: Two tucked up in bed! My test day is Mon 24th - I just have to do a home test and call in the results (we can go to them for the test but it would just be a reg. stick test and not a blood test anyway). So you will know before me! 

ACLIO: Our consultant put a catheter in place first then they took a photo (and pointed out the catheter) and took a second photo afterwards to show me the 2 embryos in the lining (and yep DH got to see the lightening flash as they went in!). I was really worried about the catheter going in place because of previous experiences but I listened to my hypnosis mp3 in the waiting area and during the procedure so I was really relaxed and honestly did not feel a thing (obviously I knew something was going on but it was not uncomfortable).

Sammy: Good luck on Thursday!


----------



## tansey

Ladies I have had my scan and I have 11 follicles which we are really excited about - I have been feeling completely normal, no bloating and only a couple of niggles so i was a bit nervous. 
I think most of them are on my right. I have two bigger ones and so they want to rescan me tomorrow to see how much the others have caught up and then they will decide if i will have EC Friday rather than waiting until Monday.
Womb lining is also good. :)

Brum and HH :yipee: for PUPO - I hope to be joining you very soon and we can all go :wacko: in the 2ww! :dust:

Mummy - 6 is great :thumbup: Good luck for Thurs and Sammy! :dust:

Gracy - i would insist they scan and check rather than making you wait!

ACLIO - do you have GA or sedation at your clinic? I am most scared about being out to sleep, I would even say that having a GA for my lap in Sep09 made me worse :nope: Sorry I'm not helping - I'm a chicken! :dohh:

Caz - :yipee: for starting!

Hi to everyone else - how are you?


----------



## HeresHoping

:happydance:
I have a sig and ticker.... but can not figure out how to get only 14 stops on my ticker! :growlmad:


----------



## wish2bmama

Brumbar, Congrats on being PUPO! Sending you tons of sticky thoughts!

Mummy, 6 embies! Grow embies!

Gracey, I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs: I echo what the other ladies have said. I would call.

Sammy, good luck!

As for me, I am only on my 4th day of stims and my ovaries are twinging at me. Is this normal? Like uncomfortable twinges... I'm so scared of OHSS as I OHSed on only 100 mg of clomid last summer. I go in for my first follie scan tomorrow morning. Perhaps I just have good follies growing??


----------



## wish2bmama

Glad things are looking good Tansey!


----------



## tansey

Wish2bmama - good luck at your scan tomorrow. I had a few niggles on day 4. Make sure you are drinking loads and eating sensible (I was also weeing loads!)

HH nice ticker :thumbup: I don't think you can alter the numbers along the bottom


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I was uncomfortable on day 5 of Stims so it's normal :) so says the clinic.

Here's hoping I think you need to click an event. I'll pm you :) xx


----------



## ACLIO

tansey - i think its just sedation. I think I'd rather have a GA though. The HSG has really done it for me cos of the pain I had whilst they did it. I do hope it doesn't hurt. I dread to think how bloated I'll be aswel I already look like I'm pregnant from the bloatedness of PCOS :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

heres hoping i have pm you re ticker x


----------



## brumbar

Tansey! 11 follies is great!!!! :thumbup:

If I remember correctly from your journo the difference wasn't that big, so I guess you should be fine! not long now... Grow eggies, grow!!!!

wish2bmama I could feel something going on, but it wasn,t painful! good luck tomorrow! let us know how you get on!

HH- :dust::dust::dust: when is your test date?

Sammy - good luck!!!!!

caz - how are you doing?

now I need to find myself a ticker.....

.... also, any of you told to take baby aspirin?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ive not been told about baby aspirin...whats that for?


----------



## tansey

Brum I have been taking baby aspirin since the beginning of D/R. my last consultant said i didn't need it but this one advised me to start on it straight away.
Read this on why it might help but it shouldn't be taken even in this low dose unless your doc has said it is ok for you:

https://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/aspirin.html


----------



## brumbar

you can ask your doc Mummy...my clinic recommends it as some consultants think it helps with the bloodflow to the uterus and some studies suggest it helps implantation....


Edited: Tansey I think we posted at the same time .... Thanks hun! I started on Saturday - EC


----------



## brumbar

Tansey, just saw your ticker!!!!you'll be triggering tomorrow if EC is on Friday Morning!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

goodluck to mrsr32 with you EC tomorrow! :)


----------



## tansey

brum i am in two minds. Monday = more mature in my mind but DH won't be here to do the jab and i will probably mess it up but he will be here tomorrow to do it :wacko:


----------



## brumbar

I know how you feel! I'm afraid your follies will have the final say - depends on how they,ve grown - they'll look at when most of them are likely to be mature.... either way - you're nearly there now!....
P.s....i,m sure you'll do just fine with the trigger even if you have to do it on your own.... just read the label carefully ( happy to have a chat if you need to)....saing that ....I was lucky Dilly called me to guide me through.... I got mine ready 5 min b4 the injection time- this one needs to be in pretty much on the minute!
xxx


----------



## brumbar

awwww MrsR? EC tomorrow? how did I miss this? Good Luck hun!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## tansey

Good luck MrsR :dust:

Thanks Brum! :hugs:


----------



## HeresHoping

I've just laughed and sneezed and I am worried I have dislodged something!


----------



## wish2bmama

Good luck MrsR!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

You won't have dislodged something don't worry. In my brochure it says that nothing can make them fall out not even gravity x


----------



## brumbar

HeresHoping said:


> I've just laughed and sneezed and I am worried I have dislodged something!

LOL:rofl::rofl: I had to go to the loo last night...so scared I was going to push them out with BM- ended up googling it for 30min - nearly pooed myself!!!:rofl:

MrsR! good luck today sweetie!!!!!


----------



## HeresHoping

Thanks Mummy! Whats the story on flying - i thought i couldnt fly first and last tri but i am getting conflicting info - looks like i need to be in The Hague in three weeks and i hope to have a BFP by then...


----------



## Summer Breeze

Morning Everyone
Thanks for all your messages, feeling a lot more positive today. I am now on higher dose and can definitely feel all sorts going on down there so am hoping that's a good sign!

Congrats Mummy, Brumbar & Hereshoping on all your latest, hope you're all doing well.

MrsR32 Good Luck for EC today!

Tansey hope your scan goes well!

Brumbar, thank you for your last message, made me laugh loads!
xx


----------



## HeresHoping

Best of luck MrsR X


----------



## Gracy 004

Good luck mrs R:thumbup: You will be pupo in a few days as well, woo hoo! 

Ok so my crisis has been averted and i am all free to start stimms tommorrow night, yay! I am now enjoying a very big glass of wine after what has been a really stressful day, actually i might finish the bottle as its the last one in at least a month (hopefully 9 would be nice).
Went for scan this morning, big cyst on right ovary, no suprises there, then had bloods taken. The nurse was 90% sure from the scan that the cycle was off, but i had already resigned myself to this yesterday so i was ok. I sort of asked whether they could get the big head consultant guy to review my case before making a final decision, they said ok and would ring me in the arvo.

Went to work and phone call at 2 oclock says head honcho guy gave me the all clear to start :happydance::happydance::happydance: Apparently even though there is the cyst it is inactive and not producing any hormones so shouldn't cause any dramas. I was so relieved i almost cried on the phone! Man this is one emotional journey and i havent even started the hard stuff yet. Have been given provisional EC date of 24th depending on how things go of course and provisional 5 day transfer on 28th. bring it on!!!!!

Sammy, is the FET tomorrow? good luck! There will be a few of you guys in the TWW together.


----------



## HeresHoping

Thats wonderful news Gracy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## brumbar

YAY!!!!!!!great news Gracy!
so Sammy tomorrow and Mummy on thursday...both transfers...
...then Tansey EC next monday!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great news Gracy!! :)

Hereshoping - not sure about flying hun, not seen anything about it. I see celebs travelling all over so should be fine? :)

brum - hope you're feeling good :)

MrsR32 - hope EC goes well today

me - I'm up and feeling a bit more human today. Showered first time since monday and washed my hair. Not so tender now by ovaries but the wind is still giving me major jip! I've had windease, hot water bottle, lied in positions to get the wind out! :rofl: now I've had lactolose as I;m constipated! sorry tmi! the wind is so sore just below my boobs where my tummy is, its sore to touch and I keep burping and I know this is gross but I would LOVE to fart some more! haha! Hoping the lactolose will help! Feeling on the whole much better today and hopefully tomorrow should be better too. The nurse called me today to see how I was and she said "bet you never knew wind could be so painful" and honestly I had no idea, it is such a painful thing! Still willing the peppermint tea down even though it tastes like crap! Wonder how my little embies are doing, no phone call to cancel so no news it good news! :)


----------



## ACLIO

mummy- have you tried charcoal tablets from holland and barratt there supposed to be good for trapped wind


----------



## ANGEL223

HeresHoping said:


> I've just laughed and sneezed and I am worried I have dislodged something!

I heard it describes as a small strawberry seed in a pot of jam. No matter how much you shake or rattle the jar, the seed wont come out!


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> YAY!!!!!!!great news Gracy!
> so Sammy tomorrow and Mummy on thursday...both transfers...
> ...then Tansey EC next monday!

Yup... hopefully :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Great news Gracy!! :)
> 
> Hereshoping - not sure about flying hun, not seen anything about it. I see celebs travelling all over so should be fine? :)
> 
> brum - hope you're feeling good :)
> 
> MrsR32 - hope EC goes well today
> 
> me - I'm up and feeling a bit more human today. Showered first time since monday and washed my hair. Not so tender now by ovaries but the wind is still giving me major jip! I've had windease, hot water bottle, lied in positions to get the wind out! :rofl: now I've had lactolose as I;m constipated! sorry tmi! the wind is so sore just below my boobs where my tummy is, its sore to touch and I keep burping and I know this is gross but I would LOVE to fart some more! haha! Hoping the lactolose will help! Feeling on the whole much better today and hopefully tomorrow should be better too. The nurse called me today to see how I was and she said "bet you never knew wind could be so painful" and honestly I had no idea, it is such a painful thing! Still willing the peppermint tea down even though it tastes like crap! Wonder how my little embies are doing, no phone call to cancel so no news it good news! :)

I have the same on the wind front...:growlmad:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ugh its not nice is it sammy! so painful! hurts to breath, laugh, sneeze, move etc


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Ugh its not nice is it sammy! so painful! hurts to breath, laugh, sneeze, move etc

I've had trapped wind ever since that injection and its so uncomfortable... not nice to have to go to work with it either since you cant exactly release it there :haha: so it gets worse.

I still had it after ET last time as well so i'm bloody hoping that i dont this time! Yes, its horrible and painful and it hurts :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh, I can't see mine going for a while either :nope:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Yeh, I can't see mine going for a while either :nope:


I was bloated and full of wind when i went for ET and i was the same for ages after that. Even at my scan he had to do it vaginally cos there was so much air and he could not see the baby properly... so yeah i dont think im going to be any different this time. Last time i tried Windeze and all sorts and nothing shifted it so in the end i gave up and accepted it. Nightmare eh? I feel your pain! :hugs:


----------



## HeresHoping

Thanks - great description! :rofl:

I know logically nothing will 'fall out' but the irrational part of me is going :wacko:


----------



## wish2bmama

Just got back from the clinic and... 30 follies! No wonder I hurt! All about 10.2! 

Doc says to stay on 150iu of follistim and 15 units of micro hcg. Next scan is friday with a possible EC on tuesday or wed! :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow 30 follies! Well done you! 

sammy - it is a nightmare, i would feel so much better if when it eased it stayed away. Why did I get wind from EC? its a nightmare!


----------



## HeresHoping

Wish2bmamma - thats great news!


----------



## HeresHoping

I have a confession to make.......... I have just ordered a twin pack of digital clearblue tests! DH only bought a single test but i am doing 'belt and braces' in case the first one malfunctions!!!!
I know DH will raise his eyes when I tell him but at least I choose 'standard delivery' and not 'next day' - I thought that was very restrained of me :rofl:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

haha! don't blame you!

did you rest on day of ET once you got back? You don't have to put your legs up or anything do you?! :rofl:


----------



## brumbar

HeresHoping said:


> i am doing 'belt and braces' in case the first one malfunctions!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I've got 2x 10iu strips, 3 x 1st response and 6 normal sensitivity!!!!! 

when do you think the hcg shot will be out of the system so I can start peeing!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## brumbar

MummyIwanabe said:


> haha! don't blame you!
> 
> did you rest on day of ET once you got back? You don't have to put your legs up or anything do you?! :rofl:

I just lounged around..watched tv and stuff...


----------



## brumbar

wish2bmama said:


> Just got back from the clinic and... 30 follies! No wonder I hurt! All about 10.2!
> 
> Doc says to stay on 150iu of follistim and 15 units of micro hcg. Next scan is friday with a possible EC on tuesday or wed! :happydance:

YaY!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hmm should be out by now brum - why don't you check?

Me dad's gone to get me some charcoal tablets for wind. Hmmm they sound appealing :rofl: I'm desperate tho! clutching at straws I know but hey I'll try anything to shift this wind pain!


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> hmm should be out by now brum - why don't you check?
> 
> Me dad's gone to get me some charcoal tablets for wind. Hmmm they sound appealing :rofl: I'm desperate tho! clutching at straws I know but hey I'll try anything to shift this wind pain!

If he cant find any charcoal tablets perhaps you could try chewing on some lumps of coal?

At least while you are puking you will be forgetting about the wind pain! :haha:

(Not laughing honest... i'm going through the same!)


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> haha! don't blame you!
> 
> did you rest on day of ET once you got back? You don't have to put your legs up or anything do you?! :rofl:

No, i took the day off work but it wasnt really necessary. The hospital said i could carry on as normal as long as nothing too strenuous (just to be on the safeside) Of course i will be milking the event by watching TV all day and doing nowt! lol.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think I may just do that out of desperation lol. Maybe puking would be bringing some of the gas up! :haha:

o my what an experience. I hope its worth it!! xx


----------



## Sammy2009

I wanted to eat a home made hot chilli con carne last night with OH but thought hell.... i will be going through HELL even more if i do that! I had mixed rice instead! :haha:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Well I have the charcoal tablets and that's def the best description! lol disgusting! Luckily I can swallow them and don't have to chew all 4 of them! 

I had scrambled egg last night, nice and bland!! :(

oo not long now sammy what time is your ET? Mine's 1.10pm :) xx


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Well I have the charcoal tablets and that's def the best description! lol disgusting! Luckily I can swallow them and don't have to chew all 4 of them!
> 
> I had scrambled egg last night, nice and bland!! :(
> 
> oo not long now sammy what time is your ET? Mine's 1.10pm :) xx

I dont know mummy.... :nope:

They are going to call me in the morning and let me know if they thawed ok and what time to go in so knowing the hospital that will be 8.30am then! I am going to go home and wash my hair and shave my legs and put my makeup on before i go bed just in case they call and say we have to go there right away lol. (we are 30 mins from the hospital)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

haha good thinking! oo interesting you're allowed to wear makeup, we're not allowed at our clinic, or deodrant, hairspray, or nail varnish or anything! Look like a witch at the moment! haha :rofl:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> haha good thinking! oo interesting you're allowed to wear makeup, we're not allowed at our clinic, or deodrant, hairspray, or nail varnish or anything! Look like a witch at the moment! haha :rofl:

Really? I think last time i was told to lay off the perfume but i went with nail varnish on nails and toes (just usual) and definately makeup. Might have to ask them in the morning not keen on going anywhere without at least SOME makeup.... needs must though, if they say so! lol


----------



## MummyIwanabe

haha yeh I'm not keen either, makes me feel ill!

Good luck hun tomo we should be PUPO! :) xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Doc just rang, he wants me to lower my dose to 125iu of follistim. Hrm... my guess is he got the blood work back and I'm in danger of OHSS... kinda scared... But fingers crossed it will be okay!


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls

EC went well this morning, they got 9 eggs, although they said 2 might not be viable but I'm happy with 7 - they're going to try to fertilise all 9 so now we're just keeping our fingers crossed for the phonecall tomorrow.

I'm so pleased our clinic does EC under a general, I went down to theatre at 8am and was woken up at 8.40 having had a nice dream to be told we had 9 eggs, went back up to the room to watch tv with DH for a few hours and then came home feeling great - I didn't even have any painkillers until I got home. 

Sammy and Mummy, good luck for your ETs tomorrow, hope the thaw goes well Sammy.

Brumbar and HeresHoping, hope you're enjoying the feeling of being PUPO, I hope you're both taking things easy.

SummerBreeze, don't worry about having to increase the dose, I had mine increased for the last 3 days of stimms and it did the trick.

Wish2bmama, 30 follies! That's amazing! Make sure you're drinking lots of water to stop OHSS. Fingers crossed those follies give you lots of lovely eggies!

xx


----------



## ACLIO

mummy - I've tried charcoal tablets before and they do work. I need to get some more as I've not needed them for a while.

wish2bemummy - 30 OH MY GOD you have super ov's lol


----------



## ACLIO

mrsr32 - 9 thats great news. I've got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## HeresHoping

Mummy: I rested the day of ET but we did stop off at Tesco on the way back from the hospital.... No need to have legs up etc. Just take it easy.
The reason for no deo or perfume /aftershave etc is because of the alcohol  it can get into the atmosphere and cause grief... I think the reason for no nail varnish is to do with EC rather than ET because you are sedated they need to be able to check your nail beds for changes (O2 levels etc.) 

Brumbar: thats some collection you have! 
I read it takes 10 days for the hcg to leave your system
I was told by the clinic on Monday that there was a real danger of getting a false positive if I tested before the actual test date but not sure if I can wait that long!

Best of Luck Sammy and Mummy tomorrow x


----------



## HeresHoping

MrsR thats great news - fingers crossed for the phone call tomorrow. x


----------



## wish2bmama

MrsR, that is wonderful! 

Mummy and sammy, good luck tomorrow! Not long until you are PUPO!


----------



## brumbar

Great news Mrs R!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Mummy... i hope we are both PUPO by the afternoon!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

wish2bmama said:


> Doc just rang, he wants me to lower my dose to 125iu of follistim. Hrm... my guess is he got the blood work back and I'm in danger of OHSS... kinda scared... But fingers crossed it will be okay!

Wishing you the best of luck hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Frindabelle

Hey everyone! 
Just done my first dose of Menopur for this cycle (short protocol)
Here we go again!!
xxx


----------



## cazd

Hey-yall.. 

Bravo MrsR and Wish2b - CONGRATS!

HH - its fab you've got all those sticks... hmm... when's the new test date? :yipee:

Gracy - I'm so glad to hear that you're OK to carry on - what a relief!

I did my first injection today and it was absolutely fine - OH is now bracing himself for the mood swings!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Aclio - glad to hear the charcoal tablets work! They don't look like they would but I so hope they do as I'm at the end of my tether with it at the moment. I just want to cry :nope: I am tired of being prodded and poked, stabbing pains from the wind etc I just feel fit to burst! On the plus side I've not given "too" much thought to our embies which is prob a good thing. I've been so distracted by the trapped wind and fighting that that its distracted me! lol ahhh I'm just tired! Hopefully I'll feel better tomo.

welldone MrsR32

Cazd - great that you've started! and frindabelle! :)


----------



## ACLIO

mummy - bless you. your bound to feel like that you've been through such alot. Your body will still be getting rid of some of the drugs. I've started really suffering with bloatedness probably down to the PCOS and I remembered trying the charcoal a while aog so I'm going to go and buy some. 

Do you know what time your ET is? 
xx


----------



## HeresHoping

I only have 3 sticks (1 official & 2 contraband (i.e. DH doesn't know about them!)) - its Brumbar that has about 30! :thumbup:
I'm not sure if I will test early :shrug: - at the moment too afraid of the result - but going stir-crazy waiting already...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

my ET is at 1.10pm :) I hope we have some good ones!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Yeey Frindabelle & Cazd on starting your injections!

MrsR32 woohoo!! congrats on your 9 eggs, that's fantastic!!

Tansey how did you get on today??

Good Luck Mummy & Sammy for tomorrow!!

xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

Drugs arriving tom, got my training day on the 19th and start taking down reg on the 22nd May. Let it begin yip hee


----------



## Sammy2009

Summer Breeze said:


> Yeey Frindabelle & Cazd on starting your injections!
> 
> MrsR32 woohoo!! congrats on your 9 eggs, that's fantastic!!
> 
> Tansey how did you get on today??
> 
> Good Luck Mummy & Sammy for tomorrow!!
> 
> xx

Thanks summer :hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

So glad that everyone is doing so well. Feel like I am lagging behind :( I'm on Day 24 of down-reg, now, and going for baseline scan. Hoping to start stims tonight. It all just seems to have dragged on terribly.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hope you can start tnite curlysue :) xx


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hope you can start tnite curlysue :) xx

I see we are both up early Mummy! lol

I cant sleep anymore.... i am on the edge of my seat wondering whats going on and when they are going to call...

Do you find out before you get to the hospital the stage of the embryos or will they tell you when you get there?

How many are you having transfered?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

CurlySue said:


> So glad that everyone is doing so well. Feel like I am lagging behind :( I'm on Day 24 of down-reg, now, and going for baseline scan. Hoping to start stims tonight. It all just seems to have dragged on terribly.

I can imagine how it is for you... I was on the sort protocol of 10 days which was great and worked but i cannot imagine having to go through a whole month of it, you are getting there though, not long now :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Morning! Nervous tummy this morning which along with the lactolose has given great bm! Sorry tmi haha 

They don't call with grading they tell me when there. No news is good news only reason they call is to cancel :s I'm opting for 2 which they advised against due to my age. Well that's providing their good quality it might be different once I get there. 

How many are u having?

Eek!!!


----------



## Frindabelle

Good luck for today! MummyIwanabe, Sammy is your ET today? If so good luck to you as well!! 
xxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Well its 9.20am and the hospital receptionist has just called... the transfer is at 12pm this afternnon.

We asked how many thawed out ok and the cells but she didnt know this information and said the person doing the transfer will explain all we need to know when we get there. OH specifically asked if there is definately something to transfer and she confirmed this was correct (sounds like a flipping court case doesnt it?)

She was basically only the messenger and didn't know any other information, just that to book us an appointment... so we don't know if they both made it or not but one did for sure otherwise we wouldn't be going! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Morning! Nervous tummy this morning which along with the lactolose has given great bm! Sorry tmi haha
> 
> They don't call with grading they tell me when there. No news is good news only reason they call is to cancel :s I'm opting for 2 which they advised against due to my age. Well that's providing their good quality it might be different once I get there.
> 
> How many are u having?
> 
> Eek!!!

Morning mummy! Good luck for today and I hope you get some great embies... how many fertilized again? We are having two put back in if we have the chance, basically because I dont want to keep on having FET's and since we have only two embies on ice then i'm going to put them both back in, if it doesnt work then i can start my fresh cycle which has better results than FET. THATS IF THEY HAVE BOTH THAWED! If not then i guess it will be the last remaining embie on its own then....finally re-homed! :hugs:

BTW they advised against me having two as well but only one made it in the end for my IVF... they said that multiples "could" lead to terrible life threatening complications if i should get pregnant with twins... COULD. iT DIDNT THOUGH...


----------



## Sammy2009

Frindabelle said:


> Good luck for today! MummyIwanabe, Sammy is your ET today? If so good luck to you as well!!
> xxxx

Yes Frindabelle @ 12pm.... thanks for the good luck wishes :hugs:


----------



## MrsR32

Sammy and Mummy - good luck for today, I want to know all the details when you both get back! xx


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsR32 said:


> Sammy and Mummy - good luck for today, I want to know all the details when you both get back! xx

Thanks hun and promise to do so... i am only worried about the embies and looking forward to the transfer as i found the last one quite pleasant and really moving and I know it doesnt hurt.

Will update you all later :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Good luck today girls. Let us know how many, number of cells, quality etc


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Good luck today girls. Let us know how many, number of cells, quality etc

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Morning, 6 of ours fertilised whether thats still the same i dont know :shrug: we shall see! I'm def having 2, I was told a 25% chance of twins but thats fine either way we'd be delighted! 75% chance says it wont happen so I just wana give ourselves the best chance! then whatever happens happens its out of our hands :)

I've been putting pessaries up my Vag so I'm concerned its going to be messy up there when they go up there for ET? do they clean it or something? sorry tmi I know but at the moment I've got residue of cream up there lol!

Hope it goes well Sammy! You're an hour before me :) xx


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Morning, 6 of ours fertilised whether thats still the same i dont know :shrug: we shall see! I'm def having 2, I was told a 25% chance of twins but thats fine either way we'd be delighted! 75% chance says it wont happen so I just wana give ourselves the best chance! then whatever happens happens its out of our hands :)
> 
> I've been putting pessaries up my Vag so I'm concerned its going to be messy up there when they go up there for ET? do they clean it or something? sorry tmi I know but at the moment I've got residue of cream up there lol!
> 
> Hope it goes well Sammy! You're an hour before me :) xx

So we are both in the same boat... we never got told until we got to hospital either just that 6 eggs - all fertilized. When we got there two were great and ready for ET and the other 4 were behind so they said they would check to see the status the next day and then freeze any that have made it, which was two. They said they have to be a really excellent grade in order to be frozen at that particular hospital so we feel kind of lucky.

I never took Progesterone until AFTER the ET... then i took it twice a day morning and night until two weeks after the ET and then they stopped it and said, "as from now, what will happen will happen and Progesterone will ONLY prevent what might be the enevitable" so basically there was no point in taking anymore of it. I didn't realise that it could be prescribed before ET....

Anyway, good luck, again... im off to get ready now as I want to leave in about 30 mins (its 10.40 here in Holland) I'm so excited... Hope we both get two lovely strong embies and you get some to freeze as well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh both in same boat. i just checked my paperwork to check I wasn't going mad about the progesterone and I was supposed to take it on tues so must just be different I guess over here.

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Mummy - have you been told whether you are to have a full bladder for the ET? I think i have just remembered that they told me to have a half full one or something? Panic Stations!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I was told eat and drink as normal, have a wee before you leave then don't pee when you get there. Then bladder should be full enough. clinic told me not to drink a lot before we left otherwise I'd be major uncomfortable but yeh you need a semi full/full bladder! Nice!!


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> I was told eat and drink as normal, have a wee before you leave then don't pee when you get there. Then bladder should be full enough. clinic told me not to drink a lot before we left otherwise I'd be major uncomfortable but yeh you need a semi full/full bladder! Nice!!

Pfffftttt! Ok Thanks....:hugs:


----------



## annmc30

when i had et i had a full bladder then i told the nurse i needed 2 pee and she said i could u dont need a full bladder


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Ann, what about the pessaries? do you put in vag? wont that affect ET?


----------



## HeresHoping

good luck Sammy & Mummy! X
i had to take the progest since the stims finished but if you are taking them vag not to take them the morning of transfer (so it will be a clear run!)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh, no one told me this! i did mine this morning!!!


----------



## HeresHoping

i am sure that is fine - they will give you a washout as standard. As i am taking them rect i just took it as normal. Either way you can not undo it (and dont even try! Because you might introduce something) - every clinic seems to do things differently so yours may just be 'business as usual'


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thank you hun, wow I panicked then and posted a seperate thread for advice incase I've messed up! I guess they'll have to give me a wash out! not gona try and undo it even tho the power shower did cross my mind! :rofl: haha!

It makes sense tho, I knew I was blonde for a reason! lol


----------



## MrsR32

I was told not to do the morning pessary if ET was scheduled for the morning (unless I did it really early, like 6am).

If your bladder's a bit full it pushes the uterus down a bit to make it easier to see but if it's empty they can still do it apparently.

We had the call from the clinic about an hour ago, only 4 of my 9 eggs were suitable for injecting and only 2 survived the night. I'm really disappointed that so many weren't viable (apparently my eggs were very fragile) but we are going ahead with ET tomorrow and both are being put back so we've just got to keep our fingers crossed that they're nice and strong (the embryologist said they are exactly where they should be today).


----------



## annmc30

i did my pessaries at nite so i was ok


----------



## ACLIO

Good luck mummy and sammy xxxxxx


----------



## HeresHoping

Sorry you didnt get the numbers you were hoping for MrsR but it looks like the two you have are off to a perfect start! Fingers crossed X


----------



## MummyIwanabe

i think I should be ok, my ET is at 1.10pm and I did pessary at 7.30am so I should be ok. They didn't say not to so I assume its not a problem if it is then maybe they can do a washout like hereshoping said :) I'm going come what may! hehe

MrsR32 - sorry you didn't get the numbers you were hoping for. It seems that a lot of ladies get quite a few immature or fragile eggs. I got 3 immature and 1 abnormal egg. I'm glad you're 2 are off to a good start and are where they should be. i pray they grow strong for you :) Is that a 2 day transfer for you?


----------



## Gracy 004

just trying to plick up enough courage for my first stim injection. I think i will have a cup of tea first. DH is on night shift so hes at work now, have to do it all by myself. 

Mrs R sorry you didnt get the numbers you were hoping for, but two nice strong ones will do the job. Good luck with ET :thumbup:

Sammy and Mummy - dying to know how you got on, hope everything is well, does that mean we will now how 4 people PUPO? 

Frindabelle, we are pretty close together on the short cycle. We can agonise together :flower: I see from your signature that this is your second cycle?


----------



## Gracy 004

Wish2bemama, 30 follicles! wow thats excellent! I am only on a 125 dose as well because they are worried about hyperstimulation as well.


----------



## MrsR32

Mummy - yes, we've got a 2 day transfer. I asked why they didn't want to wait until Saturday as 2 days doesn't sound long enough but she said they only wait if there are a few to choose from so they pick the best. As we've only got 2 they know which ones will be going back so there's no benefit in waiting apparently.

Ooh, it's not long until your ET, I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi everyone!!! I'm back! :happydance:

We left within plenty of time and arrived at the Erasmus Hospital... except it was the WRONG Erasmus hospital! We got back in the car and by now it was 11.45... only 15 mins to go. The Tomtom always packs up around Rotterdam area and it was not going to give us any exceptions today! :dohh: So we travelled blind until it decided to finally work and got to the proper hospital at 12pm dead. We waited for about 5 minutes maximum and then we were called in. I undressed and sat on the edge of the chair and they said that they defrosted two and that one had made it... the other, well, it was virtually pulp i think (poor little embie) They said that as soon as then looked at it this morning they knew that that one was gone. They said this normally happens when they are freezing the embryos and the solution starts to crystalize and thats what finishes them off. Anyway this is probably for the best since we have already bought the pram for our last pregnancy and OH would probably flip if it was twins and then we have to spend another 1,000 on a new one! :haha: 

I then lay down and they gave me a vaginal scan to see inside me... she said my lining was nice and thick (dont know the measurements!) and then they inserted the speculum inside me and expanded it and put in the wider catheter. The embryologist then collected the other catheter with the embie inside and inserted it into the smaller catheter and injected the embie quite well into my uterus lining. She showed me on the screen the little white dot and said that although an embie was too small to ever see at this point with the naked eye you could see the white dot as it encased in fluid or something. The embryologist then put the catheter under the microscope just to double check that the embie was definitely out and it was. I got dressed right away... no waiting and was told i could use the bathroom and we left.

OH then took me for a lovely lunch at the local restaurant and now we are home. Its just a waiting game now to see if its successful... personally i am not that optimisic but OH is. If it doesn't work then we already have a new 10day short protocol and prescription for the drugs at home for a fresh cycle of IVF/ICSI which we can start on CD 1 so there will be no waiting for another try.

So, this embie is looking good... its a 4 day blast and I feel thankful that one survived. I have seen many times people defrost 6 and only get 2 out of it so I consider ourselves lucky that with only two, any survived. Please stick embie! :flower:


----------



## Frindabelle

Gracey- will be great to have someone on Short protocol as well, This is my 2nd go I was on long protocol last time and they 'think' they down regged me too much so my egg quality wasn't all that great, So here we go again, I'm on 150ml of Menopur a day then I start Cetrotide on Saturday. 
I'm cacking it a little but I'm feeling positive I've got nothing to lost but a lot to gain I guess :) xxxx


----------



## Frindabelle

Sammy-well done and best of luck for the 2ww!! :) xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww, glad things went well in the end! Put your feet up and take it easy now - darned 2week wait!


----------



## Sammy2009

Frindabelle said:


> Sammy-well done and best of luck for the 2ww!! :) xxx

Thanks and good luck for your short protocol... this is what i will be doing if this FET doesnt work. I do like the short protocols!!! 

To be honest i dont hold out much hope and in my head i have already moved onto thoughts of the new protocol which i shouldnt do but hey you have to be realistic that these FET's only have a 10-15% success rate and then can result in MC (not saying they all do of course) We will see what happens... we still have two more shots at a fresh cycle on our medical insurance and FET's (as many as we are able to do) so all is not lost. Its just the waiting. 

I will test on Wednesday (this will be 6 days after ET with 4 day embie) this is when i got my BFP last time.


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats Sammy on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww will fly by for you!

Good luck today Mummy!

MrsR, I am sorry you didn't get the numbers you were hoping for. These two sound good though! Hope they grown nice and strong for tomorrow 

As for me, today I can feel my ovaries tingle. And I'm a bit uncomfortable now. But it's all for a good beggining! :) 

xx


----------



## HeresHoping

Nice one Sammy!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm back now, proceedure was fine no problems at all. I've got 2 embryos in me, grade 1 8 cell and grade 2 7 cell. Although all 6 made it none were strong enough for freezing. I have to admit I cried my eyes out. I was surprised I couldn't freeze any. Really was hoping I could so I wouldn't need to do this again. I feel like all my eggs are in one basket now!! Also feel unlucky like I've not responded as expected. Anyway cry out the way I feel better so trying to be positive now.

My ovaries are swollen she said and I have some fluid which is trapping the wind. I am still border line ohss. Gota keep drinking plenty etc 

Well done sammy we are pupo eh? Think that's 4 of us now.

Good luck everyone with your jabs etc


----------



## Sammy2009

wish2bmama said:


> Congrats Sammy on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww will fly by for you!
> 
> Good luck today Mummy!
> 
> MrsR, I am sorry you didn't get the numbers you were hoping for. These two sound good though! Hope they grown nice and strong for tomorrow
> 
> As for me, today I can feel my ovaries tingle. And I'm a bit uncomfortable now. But it's all for a good beggining! :)
> 
> xx

Thanks and wishing you all the best as well hun... testing in 6 days as i will the be the equivalent of 10dpo. A short procedure and a short (less than) 1WW :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> I'm back now, proceedure was fine no problems at all. I've got 2 embryos in me, grade 1 8 cell and grade 2 7 cell. Although all 6 made it none were strong enough for freezing. I have to admit I cried my eyes out. I was surprised I couldn't freeze any. Really was hoping I could so I wouldn't need to do this again. I feel like all my eggs are in one basket now!! Also feel unlucky like I've not responded as expected. Anyway cry out the way I feel better so trying to be positive now.
> 
> My ovaries are swollen she said and I have some fluid which is trapping the wind. I am still border line ohss. Gota keep drinking plenty etc
> 
> Well done sammy we are pupo eh? Think that's 4 of us now.
> 
> Good luck everyone with your jabs etc

Hey mummy... sorry you didnt get any to freeze :nope: but think on the positive side of things that you have two great embies on board and a great chance of being pregnant and it sticking. Wishing you all the luck in the world honey. No procedure is perfect and I was hoping both of ours thawed but they didnt and so thats that basically, not much i can do. I hope the embie that we have now will stick and grow and i will get the final result that we hope for. 4 PUPOS wow... who are the 2 other pupos and their test dates?

I'm testing on 19th May x


----------



## ACLIO

Sammy - good luck with your 2ww. sorry about only having one. I also think things happen for a reason your reason is so your DH doesn't go made at buying another pram :)

Mummy - I know you must be disappointed about not having any to freeze. Stay positive, the reason why there's none to freeze is because your going to have twin and you won't want anymore after the twins :) 

I wish you both good luck in your 2ww and I hope it doesn't send you both too insane
xxxx


----------



## HeresHoping

welcome to the PUPO party Mummy & Sammy!
Hope you are feeling more positive soon Mummy - you have life on board - lets hope they do their magic :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

ACLIO said:


> Sammy - good luck with your 2ww. sorry about only having one. I also think things happen for a reason your reason is so your DH doesn't go made at buying another pram :)
> 
> Mummy - I know you must be disappointed about not having any to freeze. Stay positive, the reason why there's none to freeze is because your going to have twin and you won't want anymore after the twins :)
> 
> I wish you both good luck in your 2ww and I hope it doesn't send you both too insane
> xxxx

:haha::haha::haha: well thats positivity for you!!! lol

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

News coming i thick can fast now!

Well done to you too Mummy - wow, 2 on board! Im sorry the others didnt make it but fingers crossed you wont need them!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hereshoping is pupo testing 24th may

brum is pupo testing 25th I think

then us 2. I'm not sure when trigger shot will be out of my system to check.

Thanks aclio I hope it works I have a lot riding on it.


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hereshoping is pupo testing 24th may
> 
> brum is pupo testing 25th I think
> 
> then us 2. I'm not sure when trigger shot will be out of my system to check.
> 
> Thanks aclio I hope it works I have a lot riding on it.

Well congrats and good luck to all of us PUPO's then!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HeresHoping

Brumbar is bloodtesting 22nd but I think she will be peeing before that :winkwink:


----------



## ACLIO

sammy - I know I'm trying to be a more positive person. Like everyone else TTC has been such a roller coaster ride. I was so stressed when we first started TTC thinking why isn't it happening for us. Then we found out about DH low count and my PCOS and I seem to have chilled out more, strange really xxx


----------



## HeresHoping

daft question but is everyone hoping for twins (or rather wouldn't say no to twins)?


----------



## HeresHoping

I think sometimes understanding the reason helps - at least then you know what you are dealing with and can plan from there....


----------



## MrsR32

Congrats to Sammy and Mummy - Sammy, thank you for sharing the procedure, I can picture what's going to happen for us tomorrow now!

Sammy, I can understand what you mean about already thinking about the next round, I've always been convinced that ICSI will be successful for us on the second try and my acupuncturist says it's self-preservation, preparing yourself mentally for the worst. Fingers crossed that you have a happy surprise!

Mummy, I know how you feel about only having two left, I was disappointed that our 9 eggs only gave us 2 by the next day and now I'm worried that our two won't survive until tomorrow and we'll end up with nothing left for transfer. But you've got two on board so there's a good chance you didn't need the others anyway.

xx


----------



## MrsR32

I would love twins! That was my first reaction when I was told we would be having 2 put back and DH said the same thing!


----------



## HeresHoping

I must admit we would be more than happy if we ended up with twins - at the moment we are calling our embies BOB1 & BOB2 (Baby On Board)!
DH's 3 kids are with us every Fri - Mon so 2 extra will be a complete madhouse!


----------



## teapot

Hi Ladies,

Just to say I've been lurking & following your progress for the last 2 weeks! :coffee:
(I was logged on as a different name, but think I was identified, so created a new log-on.) :growlmad:

Just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you all, all the time & can't wait to log on to see the updates!

You have all been so informative - I've just had my referral for IVF / blocked tubes & should be starting mine in July/Aug - I am so thankful to you all for the insight.
:flower:

fingers & toes are crossed for all the PUPO's & very best wishes to those just starting.

Teapot. :hugs:

...is anyone else disturbed by the BDing smiley?? :haha:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'd love to have twins although I'd worry about extra complications but if I were blessed with them I'd be delighted!

fingers crossed we all get our bfp's! :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

MrsR32 I really hope your 2 survive tnite. Its so hard isn't it. I pray that they make it for you x


----------



## caline

Yay Sammy and Mummy :dance::dance::dance::dance: You're both PUPO!!
Well done to you both.

Sammy, You have a good attitude, and I guess knowing you can go straight into a fresh cycle helps as no waiting about, but...you WILL NOT need that fresh cycle, as you will have your lines before then.

Mummy, great news that you have 2 embies back home. I can understand your upset at not having any to freeze, but here's hoping they both stick so you have your twins!

Good luck to you both for the 2ww, and to all you other ladies in the 2ww/having treatment.

Me...I'm just waiting.......:coffee:


----------



## tansey

congrats on being PUPO Sammy and Mummy!

Good luck MrsR! :dust:


----------



## brumbar

Ladies hi! Sorry i've been away today.... I had the page open but couldn't dig on the net as I was too shocked, busy etc.... Will tell you later.
Mummy and Sammy! Congrats on Being PUPO! Mummy, what matters is that you've got 2 little embies are onboard.... and they will bring you your BFP! 
MrsR - hun, they will be fine, Although I totally understand how you 're feeling at the moment.... I am praying your 2little ones grow nice and strong for you! 
Hereshoping... How is it going chick? I'm loosing my mind here...totally going insane... Good thing I went back to work today at least I'm busy doing stuff! 
Gracy, you brave thing!!!!!
Tansey, Fingers x-ed for the scan tomorrow! I know all will be fine hun ! 
Ladies, some of you may remember that I didn 't want to tell HR about the treatment as I didn 't want to loose out on a possible regrading, but it meant taht I could'nt have the 5days paid leave for IVF! It was never a certain thing but guess what! I got the promotion today, it was never a certain thing, so I was really shocked, so now we can afford the twinnies!!!!!! Stick twinnies, stick. So to the question you raised earlier if I would like twins, Yes, because I DON'T want any of my embies to die... I'm tiny ( a size 0) and the tought of two babies at the same time was scary, but I simply can't imagine loosing an embie! Xxx


----------



## HeresHoping

Congrats! I am going nuts waiting already....


----------



## annmc30

MummyIwanabe said:


> I'm back now, proceedure was fine no problems at all. I've got 2 embryos in me, grade 1 8 cell and grade 2 7 cell. Although all 6 made it none were strong enough for freezing. I have to admit I cried my eyes out. I was surprised I couldn't freeze any. Really was hoping I could so I wouldn't need to do this again. I feel like all my eggs are in one basket now!! Also feel unlucky like I've not responded as expected. Anyway cry out the way I feel better so trying to be positive now.
> 
> My ovaries are swollen she said and I have some fluid which is trapping the wind. I am still border line ohss. Gota keep drinking plenty etc
> 
> Well done sammy we are pupo eh? Think that's 4 of us now.
> 
> Good luck everyone with your jabs etc

congrats on been pupo u have the same embies in as me hun fx the 2ww goes quickly hun x


----------



## MrsR32

Brumbar, congratulations on your promotion, sounds like it's all meant to be! xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Evening All
Congratulations Mummy & Sammy for today, hope you've got your feet up and those embies are snuggling down for 9 months..

Brumbar, congratulations on the promotion, that's fantastic news!

Hi teapot! And welcome and yes I DO find the BDing smiley slightly distrurbing haha!

Hi caline! Hope the :witch: arrives soon!

MrsR32 GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!!! Can't wait to hear how you get on

Back for my second scan tomorrow so I am praying praying praying for better news!! [-o&lt;


xx


----------



## Dani_MB

Hi all. I am a newbie here; but not new to this Infertility process. :-( 

This will be my 1st IVF and I am also a candidate for ICSI. I am not sure when my date is for ET but today is my 9th day on Lupron. I got AF yesterday so tomorrow I go into the office for my Day 3 - ultrasound and bw. I guess the ET will happen sometime late this month or early next month. 

Nice to meet you all. 

Danielle


----------



## brumbar

Hi Ladies! 
Teapot and Dani - welcome!
Summer and Tansey- good luck today!
Hereshoping, Mummy and Sammy- how is the TWW? I swear I had very mild discomfort in the uterus area today- similar to the dragging I get when Af comes...hope this was twinnies Implanting and not just a product of my imagination... Will test next tuesday- wednesday to check if hcg shot is out! Annd the again on thursday.... Or shall I just do thursday???

MrsR- good luck with the transfer! Fingers x-ed your embies have grown perfect! XXx 
Hope I haven't missed anyone...


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Teapot and Dani - welcome!
> Summer and Tansey- good luck today!
> Hereshoping, Mummy and Sammy- how is the TWW? I swear I had very mild discomfort in the uterus area today- similar to the dragging I get when Af comes...hope this was twinnies Implanting and not just a product of my imagination... Will test next tuesday- wednesday to check if hcg shot is out! Annd the again on thursday.... Or shall I just do thursday???
> 
> MrsR- good luck with the transfer! Fingers x-ed your embies have grown perfect! XXx
> Hope I haven't missed anyone...


I had some twinges last night.... the same that i had when i had IVF and was pregnant with Shaylee. Blasts are supposed to implant within a day so i hope this was it. Everyone was asking me in the afternoon if i had the same twinges and i said no but last night i could feel that sensation again that I had last time so I hope its the embie snuggling in!! I am testing next Wednesday since last time I had BFP with CB digi at that point :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Yay Sammy and Mummy :dance::dance::dance::dance: You're both PUPO!!
> Well done to you both.
> 
> Sammy, You have a good attitude, and I guess knowing you can go straight into a fresh cycle helps as no waiting about, but...you WILL NOT need that fresh cycle, as you will have your lines before then.
> 
> Mummy, great news that you have 2 embies back home. I can understand your upset at not having any to freeze, but here's hoping they both stick so you have your twins!
> 
> Good luck to you both for the 2ww, and to all you other ladies in the 2ww/having treatment.
> 
> Me...I'm just waiting.......:coffee:

I am grounded though Caline... last time I had two put back in and I was convinced they would both stick and only one did and they were top of the class Grade A perfect embies. I have seen this a lot... I have also seen 2 and 3 put back in and none of them stick. I have seen one put back and that to stick and then again it might not. I know that only 1 in 4 IVF's will work and that FET has a lower chance. Its important for me to remember these odds and not to assume its going to work just cos everything looks good. This is the best way I can handle this in my head... IVF/FET is a lottery and not everyone is going to win it! As we both know!!! :hugs:

Hows you anyway? When you doing another FET hun? :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Morning all, welcome to Dani.

Brum - congrats on your promotion, well done you! The 2ww - well can't really call it that yet as its a bit early days for me. It is the weirdest feeling knowing that I have 2 embies in there (the closest I've ever been to a bfp) and I feel no different. i was so last night on my rib cage and back prob from wind. They said my ovaries were pretty big and fluid was there so that's why the wind is trapped. This morning I feel a bit better and I'm up at the computer. Not so bloated but i ache lots. I don't know when implantation happens for a 3 days but on google it said 2-5 days so who knows. i hope i see a spec of implantation bleed lol my dog just jumped up at me and socked me one with her paws right by my ovary! :wacko: i freaked a bit but c'est la vie what can I do.

I got a little scan of our embies in there, I just hope they stick! 

Sammy sounds like a good twinge to me, i've had so many aches etc I'm not reading into anything. I don't feel to positive about the whole thing at the moment. of course in my mind I can't see how it wouldn't work but I know the stats and i'm keeping this in mind.

MrsR32 - let us know how you get on, I hope your 2 made it :)

Hope everyone has a good day, nearly the weekend! gota work tomo so resting up today x


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Morning all, welcome to Dani.
> 
> Brum - congrats on your promotion, well done you! The 2ww - well can't really call it that yet as its a bit early days for me. It is the weirdest feeling knowing that I have 2 embies in there (the closest I've ever been to a bfp) and I feel no different. i was so last night on my rib cage and back prob from wind. They said my ovaries were pretty big and fluid was there so that's why the wind is trapped. This morning I feel a bit better and I'm up at the computer. Not so bloated but i ache lots. I don't know when implantation happens for a 3 days but on google it said 2-5 days so who knows. i hope i see a spec of implantation bleed lol my dog just jumped up at me and socked me one with her paws right by my ovary! :wacko: i freaked a bit but c'est la vie what can I do.
> 
> I got a little scan of our embies in there, I just hope they stick!
> 
> Sammy sounds like a good twinge to me, i've had so many aches etc I'm not reading into anything. I don't feel to positive about the whole thing at the moment. of course in my mind I can't see how it wouldn't work but I know the stats and i'm keeping this in mind.
> 
> MrsR32 - let us know how you get on, I hope your 2 made it :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day, nearly the weekend! gota work tomo so resting up today x

Hi mummy - pleased to hear you are feeling better today! :happydance:

For myself its important to keep my head intact :wacko:

As a first time IVF patient last time round I automatically thought that it would work and both embies would implant... I know now thats just not how it works. It only works for 25% of people sadly and I will have to accept that i might be in the minority. I am optimistic in a way but just not getting overwhelmed by the whole thing. Its hard to imagine why IVF wouldn't work with 2 perfect embies put back in... in reality IT SHOULD work. I think this is why people are so upset when it doesn't. Its a complete lottery and our doctor said that he has placed 4 and 6 embies in older previous patients and non have stuck and then on the other hand he has transfered one and it has worked. I think a lot of it depends on how you react to IVF and how well your body deals with it. Maybe some womens bodies see if as a foreign body and automatically reject it... i dont know. I am not expecting too much at this stage... anything extra will be a bonus! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I agree, I'm trying to be positive but hugely realistic. I need to protect myself. When do you think i could test? Not sure when the trigger shot will be out of my system.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks Brumbar, scan went really well this morning!!
My ovaries have "woken up"! I now have 11 follies on my left and 5 on my right!! The right one is the one that's hiding but zhe said there is still time for it to move. Got to go back for scan on Sunday with egg collection either Tues or Weds. :yipee:

Hope everyone is doing well
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Brilliant news summer breeze :) so glad to hear they've woken up! woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> I agree, I'm trying to be positive but hugely realistic. I need to protect myself. When do you think i could test? Not sure when the trigger shot will be out of my system.

Did you have 3 day embies? If so thats what i had last time.... I tested i think about 4 days after ET to make sure that it was before a line would show and after the injection should be out of my system so I could get a clear BFN and know it was the trigger inj out and making way for a hopeful BFP! I just used an ebay cheapie for this.

Then I did test everyday until i got a BFP... i finally got my BFP (with CB Digi) 7days after ET so with the 3 days embie that would make a normal 10 days after a normal ovulation for which a BFP should really show by then (but not carved in stone!) 

This time my embie is 4 days old so i will test 6 days after ET (10dpo) which is Wednesday 19th. I would test from Thursday if I were you but I would test Monday to make sure the trigger is out out of your system. If its positive this will be the trigger cos its too early to be a BFP. If its negative then you know the trigger is out of your system and that any BFP now will be a true one. You can test earlier than Monday if you have some ebay cheapies hanging around spare.... good luck :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thank you! That's really helpful! i have some ebay cheapies so I'll check maybe sunday/monday that trigger shot has gone. 

Mine was a 3 day yeh so maybe I can start testing from next thurs :)


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Thank you! That's really helpful! i have some ebay cheapies so I'll check maybe sunday/monday that trigger shot has gone.
> 
> Mine was a 3 day yeh so maybe I can start testing from next thurs :)


Your very welcome... yes I would test from Thursday, well actually i, personally would test from Wednesday because BFP's can show up from even 9dpo and before. I will probably test Tuesday (equivalent of 9dpo) for the first time since I have about 25 ebay cheapie HPT's to use! and who cares cos they are so cheap and it entertains me! :haha:

I will probably do the CB Digi on the Thursday but only if a line is showing on the EC otherwise i'm not bothering! I never do CB Digis until 4 days before AF is due as they are not as sensitive as EC's :hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

Aw so many PUPO people. Hopefully will belong with you all soon. The irony is you'll all know if you're pregnant or not before I even have mine transferred. 

Started stimms last night. Had baseline scan which was perfect. So it should be after so bloody long. Embarrassingly, the doctor checking me internally was foreign and fit and I almost, almost died of shame.

I got 12 eggs last time. One abnormal, eleven fertilised. By Day 3 I only had 2 viable embryos left. I'm really hoping for something better this time round. Last year I got BFP 6dp3dt so the equivalent of 9dpo. I know it's not an exact science and it might not be that way if it happens this time. 

God, if this doesn't work I don't know what I'll do with myself.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I too feel like that! I've just been lying down resting and I started to think way to much about things so I got up and have started doing a bit of computer work again! 

Glad your baseline scan is good. You're on your way :)


----------



## HeresHoping

Great News Summer!


----------



## Sammy2009

CurlySue said:


> Aw so many PUPO people. Hopefully will belong with you all soon. The irony is you'll all know if you're pregnant or not before I even have mine transferred.
> 
> Started stimms last night. Had baseline scan which was perfect. So it should be after so bloody long. Embarrassingly, the doctor checking me internally was foreign and fit and I almost, almost died of shame.
> 
> I got 12 eggs last time. One abnormal, eleven fertilised. By Day 3 I only had 2 viable embryos left. I'm really hoping for something better this time round. Last year I got BFP 6dp3dt so the equivalent of 9dpo. I know it's not an exact science and it might not be that way if it happens this time.
> 
> God, if this doesn't work I don't know what I'll do with myself.

I dont know how you girls cope with this long protocol it would drive me mad i think! lol @ the fit doctor... i know i had a GP like that and I always requested another doctor as this was really good looking and it was sooo embarrassing. Luckily at the IVF hospital all my scans and transfers are by female staff and always have been which i think is just great as they are super nice and friendly. Hope you have better luck with this round of IVF :hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

:rofl:Brilliant news summer breeze! :happydance: You must feel relieved. 

I had a funny old day today.... first stim last night and i woke up as normal and washed my hair and noticed that a LOT of my hair was falling out! So i scream in blind panic thinking i am going bald, dh tries to calm me down. I blow dry my hair and its going everywhere! So i am like that stupid stuff has made my hair fall out!!!! Dh is like you've only had one jab theres no way just relax, you're prob just stressed. At the moment i am in no mood to be reasonable :wacko:So i manage to make it to work and think well i better get it all cut off then (its already pretty short), so i call my hairdresser and say about my hair coming out. She says no its just breaking beacause it has been so heavily bleached for so long (i have naturally dark hair and i wear it white blonde in a bid to look like pink hehe!), so now i feel like a total idiot :blush: going in tomorrow to restore it to its natural colour and leave it alone for a while. I was so close to ringing the clinic and crying because the drugs make my hair come out but its just me paying the price for vanity!:rofl:

I am not normally such a looney. Its funny, i think i am coping with all this ok, but it appears the stress is showing in other ways. Wow what fun ivf is!


----------



## Gracy 004

Oh, summerbreeze, i didnt mean to put the laughing smiley next to my message about you scan! He popped into the wrong place


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:rofl: wow gracy glad to hear its not the drugs. My friend has white blonde hair and every so often she has to revert back to a darker colour to preserve her locks :)

ahh this ivf malarky is stressful!!


----------



## tansey

Well I am devastated - we have 4 big enough/mature enough follies. So no blasto and now the worry of if they will have any eggs in and then if the eggs are mature or suitable and if there are any left if we even get 1 embie 
All my positivity and excitment has gone and can't stop crying. I thought I'd all I could with yoga, acupuncture, relaxation cd, healthy eating, caffine free etc etc and yet I only produced 4 good enough. 3 are on the right with the majority of the immature follies and 1 is on the left with an endometrioma - blood filled cyst. They might drain the cyst during EC while I am asleep but this can cause an infection so they're not sure!
We were quite a while in the room waiting for the nurse to speak to the doc coz they only normally do 6 EC a day and I was no7, so they had to wait for the doc to finish todays EC and see what he said. They are going to fit me and luckily I don't have to turn up til 9:30 or even a bit later on Monday. They only have 6 beds and so I will have to wait until one of the other ladies has finished and left.
I've got to ring my acupuncturist to arrange before EC but can't speak to anyone at the mo.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey tansey, I understand your disappointment. I was the other end where I had 20 follies but in the end I got 11 eggs, 7 were mature the others weren't and then I only got 2 embies to transfer no frosties. I'm only telling you this so you can see that lots of follies doesn't necessarily mean good results. A lady infront of me had 5 follies much like you, she actually got 5 eggs, all 5 fertilised and she got better grading than me and the chance to freeze and she was 10 years older! So honestly hunni although it feels depressing you still have a shot at this, you only need one and it just goes to show she got more eggs that were viable in the end than i did.

Stay positive, if there's 4 eggies in there then you may get 4 or more eggs even. They never know how many will be in there and its all just nature being forced.

Good luck try and keep your chin up :)


----------



## Gracy 004

so sorry tansey:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

Mummy is right though, you just dont know, you could end up with 4 perfect embies yet. They keep driving home the quality not quantity message at my clinic too. I can understand your feeling devatsted though, hang in there mate :flower:


----------



## tickledpink

Keeping everything crossed for you, Tansey. Like they keep saying, it only takes one... *hugs* 

Can't stop... off to Birmingham now for the Michael Buble concert! But just had to let you know that the clinic called. They have my protocol back from the head clinic! Got our up to date Hep B/C and HIV bloods booked for Monday and then injection training Wednesday. All systems go for Thursday! Now as nervous as anything :S


----------



## HeresHoping

Sorry Tansey but don't give up - we were told they they usually get more eggs than the number of mature follicles they see and that our consultant would take everything he could get at.

Fingers crossed for you x :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news tickledpink :) x


----------



## brumbar

Tansey, hun, I know how much it hurts sweetie and I&#8217;m so sorry you have to go through this!!!! 
Now let&#8217;s look at the situation a bit differently&#8230;. There is still time until Monday, and the follies grow a lot in the last few days. So you have 11 follies (4 is the number of those that currently look like they contain a mature egg), no one can tell you how big they will be by EC. They can catch up hun! Have some hope &#8230;. I have lots for you! 
And in the worst case scenario - 4 eggs you can still get 4 great embies!!!! Also, the cyst may not be an endometrioma at all , google lutheal cyst &#8211; this is what mine turned out to be &#8211; it fills up with blood and can sometimes look like endo, but then the body clears out the blood and turns it into some sort of liquid. They were convinced it was an endo cyst then it split in two (clear and blood) and the radiologist told me it is corpus hemoragicum (lutheal cyst filled with blood) 
I knew I only had 8 follies- and I was told 4 were looking mature on my scan on Wednesday (and one of those was joined with the cyst &#8211; so pretty much forget about it!!!!) &#8230; by the time of EC they pulled out 9 eggs, 5 were mature &#8211; 3 fertilised 2 survived day 3 and were grade 1! All you need is a couple of great embies hun, and I am sure you will have that!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Some interesting info for anyone having FET... just thought i would share.

I was sitting here at work (doing very little! :blush:) and just thought "heck, ive not been given any Progesterone!" so i called OH to check with the hospital.

They advised us that with a natural (non medicated) cycle that they don't give Progesterone only with a fresh cycle. Google confirmed that when you do a natural cycle of FET it mimics natural ovulation so this is why you do OPK's until you ovulate and then depending how old the embie is then its transfered that amount of days after ovulation. My embie was 4 days old and so transfered 4 dpo. They said that you don't need Progesterone supplements as your body automatically provides this for natural ovulation and would have built up the right strength for the embie according to the dpo.

Well you learn something new everyday i guess!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Back from the clinic again. Follies are growning very well! A few 14.9 - 12 and a few 11.9-10. I think it's still a 30 count... but not really sure. I have bit of fluid around my left ovary. Next scan on sunday. I started my antagonist shots today! :happydance:

Summer, we are so close! Trigger is sun or monday with EC around tues or wed! 

so sorry to hear that Tansey :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

glad to hear its going well wish2bmama :) xx


----------



## brumbar

glad all is well wish2bmama!
any news from MrsR?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh yes mrsR how are you? i hope you're ok xx


----------



## HeresHoping

Nice one wish2bmama!


----------



## MrsR32

I'm back! I've got 2 Grade 1, 4-cell embryos on board! The embryologist said they were "beautiful" and that she had a geeky squeal of excitement this morning when she saw them as they were so perfect - that made me cry! One got stuck in the tube during the transfer and the assistant said one of the other consultants always gets excited when that happens because she thinks it's a good omen - if it clings onto the side of the tube it'll probably cling on inside!

I was so exhausted when we got home that I went to bed for a couple of hours, neither of us slept well last night as we were so convinced something was going to happen to our fragile embryos and we spent all morning paranoid that the clinic would call to say the ET was cancelled so I think I was just exhausted with relief!

Tansey - don't give up hope, there's still time for a couple more follicles to catch up and if there aren't too many they'll probably be good quality.


----------



## brumbar

Nice one MrsR! Glad to hear all went well! Congratulations, you are now PUPO! 
Tansey - you are next!


----------



## HeresHoping

That's wonderfull news MrsR - am delighted for you both!


----------



## Sammy2009

I think i see a line... its much clearer on the HPT but i cant get a good picture of it!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Aghhh i can't get a good picture! Time for a new picture, this is the best i can doooo!


----------



## wish2bmama

congrats MrsR!!! YYYAAYYY!! PUPO


----------



## brumbar

Fingers X-ed Sammy!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

So glad it went well mrsR what a relief!


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> Fingers X-ed Sammy!

Its really early i know but i have had BFP tests at 6dpo with the same line on with the last IVF this early but i chose to ignore them. I tested cos i felt the same tense sensation and pulling twinges like i did with the IVF for my last pregnancy. I can see the line without holding it to the window. I will not be announcing anything until AF does not show just to be on the safeside. It was more for fun and curiousity really... I didnt expect anything to show to be honest (and the fact that i'm really impatient!!!) :haha:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Wow that's amazing if it's showing already! Must be a strong one!!


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Wow that's amazing if it's showing already! Must be a strong one!!

I feel pregnant to be honest.... i couldnt feel anything after the ET and lets face it who can? But last night the twinges started and today i have that feeling like last time :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

wish2bmama said:


> Back from the clinic again. Follies are growning very well! A few 14.9 - 12 and a few 11.9-10. I think it's still a 30 count... but not really sure. I have bit of fluid around my left ovary. Next scan on sunday. I started my antagonist shots today! :happydance:
> 
> Summer, we are so close! Trigger is sun or monday with EC around tues or wed!
> 
> so sorry to hear that Tansey :hugs:

Eeeek, how exciting!! we're in exactly the same boat, find out at scan Sunday morning whether to do trigger Sunday or Monday night! Yipppeeee!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Happy Weekend Everyone!!
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Summer Breeze said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> Back from the clinic again. Follies are growning very well! A few 14.9 - 12 and a few 11.9-10. I think it's still a 30 count... but not really sure. I have bit of fluid around my left ovary. Next scan on sunday. I started my antagonist shots today! :happydance:
> 
> Summer, we are so close! Trigger is sun or monday with EC around tues or wed!
> 
> so sorry to hear that Tansey :hugs:
> 
> Eeeek, how exciting!! we're in exactly the same boat, find out at scan Sunday morning whether to do trigger Sunday or Monday night! Yipppeeee!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Happy Weekend Everyone!!
> xxClick to expand...


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

The line is still coming up this morning....






I'm keeping all fingers crossed it continues!!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0015.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Summer Breeze

Wow Sammy! I can totally see that! That's amazing!!
How exciting!! Keeping everything crossed it keeps gettting stronger and stronger!
xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Summer Breeze said:


> Wow Sammy! I can totally see that! That's amazing!!
> How exciting!! Keeping everything crossed it keeps gettting stronger and stronger!
> xx

Thanks huns... its darker on the test itself but the camera i have is not good anymore so i cant get a decent picture of it. I think everyone has that problem though, they all look darker to the naked eye. I think its a touch darker than yesterday. Im not expecting too much at 2dp4dt (although embie was 4 days and been in 3 full days) I expect the lines to be faint... it might amount to nothing, it might not stick. I am just humouring myself really in the hope that it continues to get darker and result in a BFP with digi at some point! "Please stick little embie... I will even take you to see Lady Gaga's Monster Ball tonight if you are good..." :haha:


----------



## tansey

Looking good Sammy!

Congrats on being PUPO with excellent embies MrsR! 

:dust:


----------



## Gracy 004

Congrats on being pupo mrs R! :happydance: You must have been so relieved
Sammy - VERY exciting :hugs: when are you gonna crack open a FRER? 

Day 3 of stims for me, nothing to report yet just the odd twinge or so. Put my hair back to dark today, already missing my platinum blonde :cry: People have said to me that you cant dye your hair if your preggo anyway, do you think this is true? 
I just went over to the ttc forums (just for a minute pretending that i am not actually injecting myself with hormones every night!). There are some umm quite strange threads...... :wacko:
enjoy the weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

Gracy 004 said:


> Congrats on being pupo mrs R! :happydance: You must have been so relieved
> Sammy - VERY exciting :hugs: when are you gonna crack open a FRER?
> 
> Day 3 of stims for me, nothing to report yet just the odd twinge or so. Put my hair back to dark today, already missing my platinum blonde :cry: People have said to me that you cant dye your hair if your preggo anyway, do you think this is true?
> I just went over to the ttc forums (just for a minute pretending that i am not actually injecting myself with hormones every night!). There are some umm quite strange threads...... :wacko:
> enjoy the weekend everyone :thumbup:

Hi, lol... not for a looog while... we cant get FRER's here :haha:

I only have about 20 EC and a digi.May do the digi wednesday if i still have lines and they are stronger. Im still pessimistic so just testing for fun right now knowing anything can happen... and might! :wacko:

I dyed my hair blonde every month while pregnant with my DD and it never affected her. You hair does sometimes get weaker during pregnancy though and i think thats why some people go back to natural. I won't be... :flower:

Good luck with the stimming x


----------



## HeresHoping

i was told not to colour in the first tri and third tri but i will be ignoring that bit of advice!


----------



## wish2bmama

Not sure about the hair dye, but I was told I shouldn't use my pimple creams.. :haha:

Off to the acupunturist!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Can you imagine massive roots haha :rofl: not a good look for 9 months. They say highlights are better than all over block colour as they can colour the hair by keeping it away from skin. A block colour means touching the skin which is worse apparantely but u see celebs doing it all the time no probs so who knows!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Evening All!
Just wondering, what days have people taken off work in relation to EC & ET & 2WW?? I am self employed and work from home, a music teacher so can't afford to take loads of time off but just wondered what everyone else did/is planning on doing??

xx


----------



## tansey

I have taken 2 weeks off from EC. Well it will be 3 in all as half tem after this 2weeks.


----------



## HeresHoping

i took the day off for EC and then took the week of ET off - i am back to work monday for the final week of 2WW


----------



## CurlySue

Hair dye, especially bleach or other products that colour the hair blond (ie ammonia, peroxide) can enter the body through the scalp. Trace amounts of chemical can find its way to a developing fetus. if you dye your hair once every month or so (some people do) then the trace amounts might well add up over that time. It's just more exposure for your child. They say to leave off in the first and second trimester because the baby's brain is still developing. Trace chemicals might not sound so sinister (and are most probably not) but this is a developing brain we're talking about. That's why doctors tell you to ease off on the dye and a lot of women don't take the risk. I know I won't. Ammonia and peroxide aren't the safest and are present in a lot of hair dyes. 

They reckon highlights and lowlights are alright because they're usually a few centimetres away from the scalp when they're put in. That way, no chemicals are entering the body.


----------



## HeresHoping

there is no real reason to take time off and to be honest taking time off leaves you with a lot of time on your hands to think too much! The end of the past week was very difficult for me so hopefully being back at work this week will help - i work from home when i am not travelling so while i have lots to do i can take breaks if needed - the progest. Has made me very tired.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I took EC day off then following day and really could have done with the next day off but I did half a day. I had ET off the following day so all in all 1 week from EC to day after ET. I've only just started feeling normal again although I'm still major bloated lol I too work for myself so it's hard. I had to work 5 hours straight on my feet today no choice.

I think I was a bit slower to recover tho as I got major trapped wind which was a killer! Thank god it'd gone by today!!


----------



## tansey

I work in a secondary school and it is too stressful and accidents happen - e.g. i got elbowed in the abdo last month!


----------



## wish2bmama

Okay ladies....

I'm freaking out at bit... I went from hurting ovaries yesterday to very little hurting today... Is there something wrong? Shouldn't it hurt more as they get HUGE? :shrug:


----------



## Gracy 004

Not sure wish2bemama..... I would think less pain would be good? 

Well i am officially freaking out too,there is something seriously wrong with my hair ! Dh insists it is just because it was overbleached and now is breaking off, but seriously every shower i take its just running down the drain.... This is day 4 of stims could it be related? My hair has been bleached for a long time now and never had this... At the front its become so thin just in the last few days i look like i have some bad comb over! WTF?? Googled puregon and hair loss and there doesnt seem to much on it. What do you think guys? hairdressing or hormones? Whatever the reason i think i am going to have to go get a really short pixie cut tomorrow. Also i have got quite a bad pain right side of my tummy but high up not down where ovaries are sort of like under my rib cage bit like a constant stitch? I also have got a headache and generally feeling a bit crappy. Wow this has knocked me for a six i thought i would be more resiliant than this :cry: Help


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Wish2bmama - mine stopped hurting after trigger shot and the day of no drugs. 

Gracy - really not sure what to suggest about your hair. I don't thunk dying if brown would rectify it over night. Just keep treating it, use cold air when drying and be gentle :)
not sure what your pain could be. Trapped wind? I had a headache most of stims. 

I did a poas and trigger shot has gone so that's gd.


----------



## brumbar

No idea about hair Gracy , but my bet is hairdressing....
wish2bmama.... I'd say this is fine.... But I never had any pain as such, just mild discomfort and the occasional pocking now and then...
Now my dilema is to Pee or not to Pee! Its 8dp EC ...too early Perhaps? Would the trigger be still in the system ? I have no symptoms at all! Heresehoping, how about you?


----------



## brumbar

I peed..... the trigger is out of the system


----------



## Sammy2009

HeresHoping said:


> i was told not to colour in the first tri and third tri but i will be ignoring that bit of advice!

:haha: I see loads of pregnant women walking around with dyed blonde hair and no roots... My mum used to used high volume BLEACH (for hair of course) every month when she was pregnant with me and i came out ok (although others may argue or question this! :haha:)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Glad to hear brum its out of your system too!


----------



## HeresHoping

i peed too and its def out of my system! I dont feel anything either - a couple of niggles but that could be just in my head... Def dont feel pregnant however thats supposed to feel! :wacko:


----------



## tansey

I did trigger last night so I think I will go test my internet cheapies just to practise for that BFP ;)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hehe I never tested to see the BFP so I've never seen one! wow would be so weird if I got to see one!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck with your egg collection tomo tansey :)


----------



## HeresHoping

best of luck tomorrow tansey x


----------



## MrsR32

I tested on an internet cheapie yesterday to test them! It was only 5 days after the trigger shot and it came up negative - do you think that's enough time for it to be out of my system or have I got dud tests???


----------



## MummyIwanabe

i doubt it but do another one tomorrow to check :)


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsR32 said:


> I tested on an internet cheapie yesterday to test them! It was only 5 days after the trigger shot and it came up negative - do you think that's enough time for it to be out of my system or have I got dud tests???

Hi with my first IVF the trigger (10000mg) was clear after 4 days... completely!!! With this time i had 5000mg and never tested for the clear but i guess it would have been out by a couple of days judging on my last situation. It doesnt last 10-12 days like a lot of people think... well it never for me anyway! :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

So we all peed!!!!!I think it depends on how quick your metabolism is.....
I have no symptoms either....
ladies, I'm usually OK in the tww, but this one is a killer!!!! I so want to know!!!!

tansey, let us know asap how tomorrow goes chick! will be thinking of you!!!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone
Thanks for the advice on time off, very helpful
Gracy, I had exactly the same symptoms as you start a few days after stimming. I'm sure the stitch pain is trapped wind, mine was just under my left boob and kinda spread round the back of my neck and it was agony when I breathed in! It went after a couple of days. My headaches were awful, they made mr quite sick. I spoke to my consultant and he said to combine paracetamol & ibruproen for a day then just paracetamol after that (ibruprofen only for a day as it's bad to have to much fertility wise) anyway that's worked a treat and I'm much better today. 

Brumbar, Hereshoping, Mummy how are you all getting on, exciting that triggers gone now!! Sammy how's the line developing?

Wish2bmamma I'm sure everything will be fine. Hope your scan goes well today, can't wait to hear if we're going to be the same day!!

Well I had my last scan this morning and I'm ready to go!
He reckons there's about 12-13 follicles of a good size (right side hasn't kept up as well) so he's hoping for 6-7 eggs. Got to take trigger shot tonight- egg collection 9.10 tues am!!
I can't actually believe it's finally happening that me and my DH will hopefully be creating life next week, even if it's short lived, it's quite overwhelming!!

Good Luck for tomorrow Tansey, can't wait to hear all about it

xx


----------



## brumbar

yay! Summer! good news chick! trigger today and a dru free day tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Gracy 004

Good luck for EC tomorrow tansey!

Thats exciting summerbreeze, not long to go now and you will be TWW as well. Are you having a 2-3 day transfer or 4-5 day? I am glad that my symptoms seem to be quite normal as you had the same thing too (except for my ? unrelated baldness :wacko:)

You ladies are so brave testing. I cant stand them, i really dont reckon i will do a HPT.... but we will see. So if you have day 2-3 day embies on board when would you expect a BFP? I dont really understand the trigger thing? If i have day 5 blasto put in, then should it be implanted in a couple of days? Im confused:wacko:

Where did some of the ladies from the start of the thread go i wonder?


----------



## CurlySue

Re: Trigger Shot. Mine was 5,000 last year and it was out of my system after a week. They say it halves daily. I tested every day with shite internet cheapies until it was gone just so I knew what I was seeing, if I saw it, was a true positive. Got a true positive, really really faint and invisible to most naked eyes, 6dp3dt. The trigger had gone out a day or so before. Will probably do the same this time round. I'd rather know a BFN was coming than get to my test date and see a white line. Psychological, really.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Gracy 004 said:


> Good luck for EC tomorrow tansey!
> 
> Thats exciting summerbreeze, not long to go now and you will be TWW as well. Are you having a 2-3 day transfer or 4-5 day? I am glad that my symptoms seem to be quite normal as you had the same thing too (except for my ? unrelated baldness :wacko:)
> 
> You ladies are so brave testing. I cant stand them, i really dont reckon i will do a HPT.... but we will see. So if you have day 2-3 day embies on board when would you expect a BFP? I dont really understand the trigger thing? If i have day 5 blasto put in, then should it be implanted in a couple of days? Im confused:wacko:
> 
> Where did some of the ladies from the start of the thread go i wonder?

Thanks Gracy
Well my egg collection is Tuesday and they have said my transfer will be Friday, so will that be a 3 day?? They didn't discuss any other options but I'm guessing that because I'm unlikely to have many eggs to play around with they wouldn't go for blastos 
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Triggering tonight!! Looks like we are in the boat together Summer! :happydance:

Ec is tuesday for me and ET on friday!! it really is starting to feel real now. My scan went ok. I have about 17 good size follies right now. My pre-op is tomorrow!

Tons of luck tomorrow Tansey! :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

gd luck tansey, wish2bmama and summerbreeze!

So I have a question prob stupid! lol when an embryo implants does it implant on the left or right or does it not happen like that?!

Got a few cramps today, just dull ones. Not freaking out as I know it can happen but like most things it can be good can be bad so its just ahhhh annoying! haha!


----------



## wish2bmama

I have a huge question! OMG! I posted it in the IVF buddy thread too

Okay, I was cleared to trigger tonight.. but I got a bottle of water and a bottle of power, and I have no idea how much liquid to add to the powder! Doc had already said there will be extra and to only suck up 1ml for the actual shot, but the mix is different.. UGH! 

It's a 10,000 vial of powder and a 30ml vial of water.. Anyone know about this?

Sorry for the freak out.. I would just HATE to do this wrong and screw the whole thing. I call the emergency number and they said they would get back to me.. an hour ago! I don't trigger until 10:45pm.. but still!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm sorry I don't know as mine was pre made but you could try googling it or I hope the emergency number call u back asap!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

wish2bmama, 

I am taking 10,000 and we were told mix the 2 powders with 1 water, hope that helps!

Yeeey for us being in the same boat!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Summer Breeze

I have just checked in the fridge and my water is 1ml so I will be mixing 10,000 pregnyl with 1ml water


----------



## Summer Breeze

Just done my trigger shot, yipppeee!! It was a bit more painful than the stims I found, stung a bit after but nothing too bad.

Hope you're ok Wish2bmama xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Great stuff summer breeze :thumbup: and good luck tansey, for tomorrow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## HeresHoping

Good luck everyone for tomorrow! x


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks summer breeze, I am the same as you. I finally got the doc to call me back. *sigh* Everything is all good now. 1ml and 10,000 units of hcg.

Yay you did your trigger! I have to do mine in the bum! Should be fun... haha

Good luck Tansey!


----------



## HeresHoping

Morning everyone,

How is everyone doing today?
I don't have anything to report other than I am going demented with 2WW! :dohh:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm ok don't feel different don't suppose I would but it would be great to have a sign! Lol

you're in your second week now!!

Dh has gone off to work and I'm dreading being on my own all week, I find the days are so long :wacko:


----------



## HeresHoping

I am back at work today but both DH and I work from home offices when we are not travelling so he will be in the next office to me in the cellar for a couple of days anyway!
I don't feel anything - yesterday I was convinced it had failed - no real reason just a bit of wind :winkwink: and feeling negitive I guess.....


----------



## HeresHoping

Apologies for missing all the questions on the trigger shot last night - I intentionally stayed off laptop this weekend and just used my phone to check on things so I missed huge chunks! I just had one powder and one solvent and just straightforward draw of solvent and drop into powder and then inject into tummy flab!


----------



## brumbar

I really want to know if anyone has any symptoms really, I have non at all, and I'm soooo scared that my cycle has failed.... feeling really deflated... Aren't we just supposed to know, and simply feel pregnant? My boobs are usually sore at this time on a normal cycle, but nothing this time..... just a touch bigger, but that is always the case at this time of the cycle....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I don't feel anything either. I'm a bit behind you tho. I've had some cramps but that's from the pessaries I expect. I'd love to get some sort of sign so I could feel better and more positive about it all but I just don't feel hopeful right now :nope: it's really hard.


----------



## HeresHoping

no symtoms here - I was in crappy mood yesterday but I think it was I had convinced myself it hadn't worked! With regard to tender boobs - mine have got a lot better since Stims - my accupuncturist said it was the progest. improving fluid retention after all the stims.


----------



## brumbar

nothing at all.... i soooo want to know...and I sooo want it to be a BFP! please God, please.... we have waited for sooo long!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I really wish I had some frosties to fall back on. Was so hoping I would so I wouldn't feel the pressure so much. 

Sammy - hows you today?


----------



## HeresHoping

believe me I don't think our frosties are helping me through this 2WW....
I know we are really really lucky to have been able to freeze some and our paperwork arrived expecting a 90% survival rate of the cryo process but I just need this cycle to work - then we can go back for the frosties and have another set of twins with zero pressure :rofl: I think DH would cry if that happened - he keeps on telling me I have no idea what its going to be like having a bady around 24*7, twins we can handle, triplets he said he would be leaving the country under the cover of night - but he would send a postcard !!!! :winkwink:


----------



## caline

I'm empathising with all you ladies on your 2ww. Its total hell. I am wishing you tons of sticky :dust: and hoping for lots of BFP announcements next week. Hang in their :flower:


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi all, how are all the PUPO ladies going? 

Stims day 5 for me, i am starting to feel pretty uncomfortable now, like i couldnt suck my tummy in if i tried. Been a bit moody and feel a bit spaced out somehow. But not much else really, this feels like it is going on forever, i cant imagine how i will be in the TWW!

Good luck for tommorrow summerbreeze, get lots of good eggies! 
I think that i am going to be the last one in the thread for EC, you lovely ladies will all be happily preggers by then!


----------



## Gracy 004

By the way does this bloated feeling go away after EC? :shrug:


----------



## MrsR32

Gracy, my EC was last Wednesday and the bloated feeling seems to finally be on the way out now!

I'm feeling pessimistic today, can't imagine seeing two lines. I feel like we were so lucky this time around getting 2 perfect embryos transferred - if this round doesn't work I can't see that we'd be that lucky again.

How's everyone else today?


----------



## brumbar

I'm struggling chick, really panicking! DON'T feel pregnant at all (not that I know what it feels like) , and panicking that the cycle has failed... Really looking for a symptom to cling on to...
This is by far the worst part of IVF... And I'was bricking it for injections and EC! Lol


----------



## Gracy 004

Mrs R and Brumbar :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Frindabelle

Lots od hugs to you ladies ((HUGS))

I'm on day 6 stimms and feeling ok at the mo, bit twingy
xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

All you PUPO ladies :hugs: :hugs:

I am def not looking forward to the 2ww. I'm very impatient. 

I go in for my pre-op today, and EC tomorrow morning! :) DH says, "great, another affair with the cup." :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> I really wish I had some frosties to fall back on. Was so hoping I would so I wouldn't feel the pressure so much.
> 
> Sammy - hows you today?


Hey Mummy! 

Well fine, still "feeling" pregnant. HPT brought up another faint line but its really faint... really really faint!!! I think Wednesday will be the day to make a decision on which way this is going. This will be the same amount of days that a HPT showed with the IVF i had last time. I cannot imagine the trigger still being in my system cos it was only 5000mg and last time i took 10,000mg and this was out of my system in 4 days. I could not possibly ever test for the trigger being out since it was only 4 days between the trigger and FET itself. My friend says that when i tested after the FET this was probably the trigger and then it never went BFN because then the embryo started to produce HCG (i.e. started the pregnancy) I can still feel twinges and tenseness.... God i dont know whats going on. Anyway if it doesnt work then all is not lost, we can start the fresh cycle right away so i'm not obsessively bothered although it would be nice NOT to have to go through that EC again and i really hope it works! They dont sedate you here for EC and it hurts like you would not believe! :growlmad:


----------



## brumbar

love the optimism Sammy, but f-x-ed you don't need another cycle! 

wish2bmama, summer - good luck tomorrow ! 

frindabelle - when's your scan?


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> love the optimism Sammy, but f-x-ed you don't need another cycle!
> 
> wish2bmama, summer - good luck tomorrow !
> 
> frindabelle - when's your scan?

I don't know whether its optimism, pesimism or denial most of the time but thanks anyway! :thumbup:


----------



## Frindabelle

Brumbar- I have one on Wednesday and then another on Friday.
It's really weird I feel so much more relaxed doing this cycle, I don't know if it's the short protocol or What, but I feel good (at the moment) 
xxx


----------



## tansey

We got 6 eggies so we are very happy and just praying for a good fertilisation report tomorrow.



wish2bmama - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## wish2bmama

6 eggs! yay!!

Fingers crossed for a good report tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

well done tansey, hope they fertilise well! Hope you're feeling ok too 

good luck wish2bmama and summerbreeze tomo x


----------



## Summer Breeze

Well done Tansey, that's great!

Thanks everyone, good luck wish2bmama, eeeeek!
xx


----------



## MissAma

Just gatecrashing to answer this



Gracy 004 said:


> By the way does this bloated feeling go away after EC? :shrug:

Not for me it didn't. I thought after EC. Fat chance. After ET... not at all... it's been over a month since EC now and I am as bloated. Well to be fair I am mostly fat now but there's boat with the blabber :haha:

Good luck tomorrow for EC ladies! There will be a lot of PUPO princesses from this thread in no time!


----------



## HeresHoping

Thats great news Tansey, hope its good news tomorrow. 

Best of luck wish2bmama and summerbreeze for tomorrow!


----------



## wish2bmama

Summer Breeze said:


> Well done Tansey, that's great!
> 
> Thanks everyone, good luck wish2bmama, eeeeek!
> xx

Good luck to you too!! :)


----------



## Gracy 004

congrats tansey on your eggies!
Hope all went well summerbreeze and wishtobmama, cant wait to hear how you both went.

Start 2nd antagonist injection tonight. scan first thing tommorow morning to see how they are going in there! 
How are you feeling frindabelle?
I had to have a sickie from work today cos i was just too all over the place this morning. Actually feel fine now, and am wondering what the fuss was about - moody idiot i have become. Got my hair cut super short like a man on my sickie,now at least i dont have to worry about baldness as well.

Brumbar and hereshoping not long til OTD!!!!!


----------



## Frindabelle

Gracy 004 said:


> congrats tansey on your eggies!
> Hope all went well summerbreeze and wishtobmama, cant wait to hear how you both went.
> 
> Start 2nd antagonist injection tonight. scan first thing tommorow morning to see how they are going in there!
> How are you feeling frindabelle?
> I had to have a sickie from work today cos i was just too all over the place this morning. Actually feel fine now, and am wondering what the fuss was about - moody idiot i have become. Got my hair cut super short like a man on my sickie,now at least i dont have to worry about baldness as well.
> 
> Brumbar and hereshoping not long til OTD!!!!!

I didn't feel to bad, but today I feel really achey around my Ovaries now, I don't know if it's because it's the 2nd cycle I've done with Menopur but I'm not feeling too moody (YET!) Got my Scan at 9.40 tomorrow
xxxx


----------



## tansey

Summer Breeze loads of luck today!


----------



## tansey

I've had the call and we have 4 possibly 5 embies!
1 egg wasn't suitable.

Have decided not to go to blasto as we are borderline for the number they like and it is quite a big risk. Having 2 put back tomorrow at 11am unless all 4 stay the same and then we will wait until day3.

So happy :)


----------



## HeresHoping

Great news Tansey!!!


----------



## tickledpink

Great news on the embies, Tansey!! :D

Injection training booked for 2pm tomorrow and we start Thursday. I've been told I have to take my injections in the evening, due to PCOS, so that when I go for scans in the morning, and the dose is too high they can change it that day. So I now have to explain to work and security (who run a drugs and alcohol policy and random car checks), why I have all this paraphernalia in the car :wacko: I was feeling excited yesterday but now I'm feeling ever so nervous now. I was even sick this morning. Not sure if it's the Metformin or the nerves. Anyone else get this nervous???


----------



## Gracy 004

Great news tansey! tomorrow you will be PUPO as well :happydance:

Tickled pink, thats great you are starting. I was pretty nervous as well but being on here has helped because everyone seems to be going so well and so i kind of knew what to expect. I am day 6 stims and have had a few wobbles ( emotional) but nothing major, thought it would be worse to be honest. Not sure about the TWW though. Good luck for thurs you will be fine :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news tansey :)

Glad everyone's stims are going well!

Sammy - hows your line looking on the tests?


----------



## brumbar

great news Tansey!!!! it,s great you can have a D3 transfer if they are all developing at the same pace, as they'll will be able to pick the best 8 cells. All 3 of our embies were grade 1 4 cell on day 2, but one arested... if we were to have a day 2 transfer it could've been one of the two transfered.... fingers x-ed for you Tansey!!!!!

keep stimming ladies- may those follies grow nice and strong!!!!

wish2bmama, summer, - good luck tomorrow

Pupo ladies, how is it going? I'm feeling much better today for a change 
Sammy, any news chick, how's the poas going?


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> good news tansey :)
> 
> Glad everyone's stims are going well!
> 
> Sammy - hows your line looking on the tests?


The same mummy... I thought this morning it was negative but then after time that little line faint as faint (but you can see it) can be returned. Tomorrow will be the equivalent day to when i got my BFP last time after IVF. I read my diary and i got a really really faint line but for some reason did the digi anyway (can't think why... god i must have been bored) and it came up PREGNANT!!! Now i am anxious and worried about what tomorrow morning will bring. I know no pregnancy is the same and it might not show but i will be very pessimistic about being pregnant if the line is not a little darker tomorrow. I'm bloody dreading. it. 

Anyone else testing tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

is it unusal that the line isn't increasing, seems unusual. I'm sure its a good thing that its showing at all tho! I'm not testing tomo. I'd only be 6dp3dt. The earliest I would prob test is sat and thats prob only if i see a sign of something! lol I'm too scared! altho the wait is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> is it unusal that the line isn't increasing, seems unusual. I'm sure its a good thing that its showing at all tho! I'm not testing tomo. I'd only be 6dp3dt. The earliest I would prob test is sat and thats prob only if i see a sign of something! lol I'm too scared! altho the wait is driving me nuts!!!

I dont know... if it IS a pregnancy then the embryo will not be producing very strong HCG at this stage and that is what the test looks for.... I got my BFP at 7dp3dt last time with IVF which will be the equivalent of tomorrow (6dp4dt) = 10dpo - when a test will normally show, 4 days before AF is due.

I am only glad that the line is there at all since I know its not the trigger as that must have gone out of my system ages ago. I am hoping its the embryo producing a small amount, just enough to show a really faint line but not enough to make it stronger right now. I realise that at this stage last time I was in exactly the same position so i'm not concerned and i know tomorrow might bring up the same result although a CB Digi confirmed pregnancy last time. I dont know whether i will take the CB Digi after the EC or not yet. I suppose it depends on what the EC says, but then i cant rely on that after last timecos i was pregnant and it hardly showed up on the EC at all. :wacko:


----------



## brumbar

Bfn on a FRER today.....


----------



## caline

Oh Brumbar, I am very sorry to hear that. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Is it OTD for you today?

Just had a nose at your journal, and you are only, what, 10-11dpo? I think thats too early to say it definately hasn't worked. I got mine 12 dpt, so 17 dpo (5 day transfer). So brum, hang in there, this is not the end by any stretch of the imagination. Try to stay positive because lots of people who are preg would get a BFN at this stage too. It is still early days x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think brum you're only 8dp3dt so still really early. Some people get a bfp 9 days so try again tomo now you've started testing :) don't panic there's still loadsa time!


----------



## brumbar

Thanks caline ! I'll try again tomorrow or on Friday.... OTD on Saturday which is 14dpo....and its a blood test..... Did you try testing early hun when you got your BFP?


----------



## tansey

Hun it is too early isn't it - i know some people get them early but loads don't! There's still time :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

Thanks Mummy and Tansey! 
Yes 8d p3dt.... Good luck today Tansey! Enjoy the ET! Xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh still early days then :) theres still plenty of hope, the same as it was yesterday :) xx


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone.
Brumbar hope you are ok, like everyone has said, very early days yet :flower:

I am worried now too. had a scan this morning after only 6 days of stims, i have only done one of the antagonist injections and they have told me to trigger tonight for EC on friday! Its toooooo early. Scan showed 8 or so mature follicles on the right and 1 maybe 2 on the left and a lot of other smaller ones around the place. I am really worried that they will be too immature, but they said if they leave me over the weekend i would most probably lose all the ones on the right. I guess i just have to trust them again, but to be honest i was thinking i would have a lot more. They said my risk of hyperstim is too high to go any further as this sort of response after 6 days of stim at only 125 is rare and my blood levels are very high and they have to go with it now. Cant help feeling disheartened. Its harde to believe the quality not quantity message that we keep getting told. Oh well it is what it is and worrying doesnt really solve anything :wacko:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Gracy,

I can understand your worry. All you can do is look at it as it's better to go ahead now and heads your bets and hope you get some good quality mature ones than wait and risk having the cycle abandoned/cancelled. that would be way worse! You may be 8-10 eggs from that you never know so stay positive that's all you need anyway :) xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Everyone
Brumbar, sorry about your BFN but like the others say, I'm sure it's just to early, keeping everything crossed for you all.
Gracy, it's so hard to put your trust in these people when it's something so close to our hearts but we really have to try to. You have a good number of follies and best to get them now than risk jeopardising them.

Just a brief update from me, sorry I didn't come on yesterday but have been in a bit of a state.

Had my EC yesterday, they got 7 eggs which is great but apparently there was loads of fluid on my uterus so we've had to abandon the cycle. I am absolutely devastated and cannot stop crying, I feel like I've reached an all time low. I am just so fed up of my body letting me down at every hurdle, I can't get anything right, I feel like a bad wife to my husband cause I am doing so very badly at what should be the most natural thing in the world.

Had a call this morning to say that 6 out of the 7 eggs fertilised and they're going to freeze the best ones tomorrow. This is of course wonderful news but I am scared about them being frozen, I just can't get my head round it all and don't know how many more knock backs i can take.

Really sorry to moan, I do hope you understand xx


----------



## HeresHoping

Gracy - I had 10 mature follicles and got 15 good/mature eggs from them....
I was also told that they would be worried if things progressed too fast and lost some so I would be happy they are going ahead now - as I keep on being told - no one persons treatment is the same as an other and there is no such thing as 'normal' so just trust them. :hugs:


----------



## Frindabelle

Hey ladies, 
Just had 1st follie progress scan I have 10 follies in total,ranging from the lead follie is 18mm and the smallest is 10mm. lining is 10.6
I seem to be respondig a lot better then last time on long protocol. 
My first scan on LP I only had 5 follies the biggest at 9mm and the lining was 6.2.
I'm wondering if i'll be in for ET on Monday instead on Wednesday now.
Back again on Friday for 2nd scan 

Gracey- Try not to worry yourself too much, I think TBH it's a positive thing you are responding as well as you are hun.
xxx


----------



## Gracy 004

Summerbreeze :hugs::hugs::hugs: That is totally devastating news, I feel absoultely awful for you. I dont really understand what happened, what does fluid in/around the uterus mean? Did they overstimulate you and thats why the cycle was cancelled. You were feeling ok werent you? Oh you poor thing, unfortunately there is nothing that can be said that will make you feel any better, i wish there was, this ivf thing is a hard bloody ride isnt it? Hang in there, are you feeling physically ok at least, not too sick? :hugs:Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hi summer breeze. Oh hun I am so sorry to hear that you've had to cancel your cycle. That's awful news. I would have been so gutted too if that happened to me. You poor thing :hug: I'm glad they got 7 eggs or which 6 have fertilised that's good to know that it hasn't all been in vain. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. I hope you recover soon and please don't feel like you're a bad wife, your DH would want you to be healthy and not risk that so you are the most important to him. Hopefully you can get better and then have a FET soon. 

wish2bmama - how did you get on?

Frindabelle - glad your scan went well that's good news :) I see you're in Surrey and going to the Nuffield. I considered there but opted for one nearer to me in the end. Would you recommend it?


----------



## Gracy 004

Have you been doing any tests yet hereshoping?


----------



## Gracy 004

Going to go trigger now......


----------



## MrsR32

SummerBreeze, I'm so sorry hun, I can only imagine how upset you must be at the moment. Just remember that this is only a delay, have they said how long you'll have to wait until you can try for the transfer? Your fertilisation rate is great so fingers crossed they're nice strong embryos which will all survive the freezing. With 6 at the moment, the odds are with you to get enough to freeze and you're not just relying on a couple. You've done really well to get to this stage and you just need to make sure you're in top condition to be ready for your transfer. Look after yourself and stop giving yourself a hard time, take the opportunity to do something with your DH to pamper/treat yourselves together xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey MrsR32 how are ya?


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Mummy, had a break from the internet yesterday, trying to avoid looking at work emails! Feeling physically fine, had some AF-like dull aches last night and this morning, hoping it's implantation but keep having negative moments - I can't imagine we could be so lucky that it works first time and I'm scared to have to do it all again because we were so lucky to get 2 grade-1 embryos this time around. I can't believe it's only been 5 days since ET, feels like months!!! How are you today? x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I had some AF cramps this morning at 4.30am when i woke for a pee lol I was scared to be honest and I thought oh no this doesn't feel good. I too am having negative thoughts. I feel like too much is riding on this for it to work first time. Dont' know what I'll do if it doesn't as financially its cripling and to fit it in with work during the summer period will be near impossible. It feels ages since last week! Are you going to test early or are you holding out? I see your OTD is 1 day after me, I think I was a couple of days ET before you so weird how clinics give diff OTD :) I may test at the weekend but not sure!!


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi mrs R, glad you are feeling good? When do you reckon you will do your first test? What about you mummy?

I just did the trigger, wow i was nervous about that! Its sort of like thats it then, out of my hands now. I cant believe that my husband was on night shifts for the whole of my stims and trigger. He does 7 in row, the first one on my 1st night and the last one tonight on the night of my trigger. I have had to do it all myself, i feel very brave. He better come up with the goods friday morning is all i can say :rofl:


----------



## Gracy 004

BTW, its in the next couple of days i need to be drinking all the water i can get my hands on is that right?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Gracy, you are brave well done you :)

I think us women drew the short straw!!

You should be drinking all the time 3 litres a day I think. I struggle with that as the bloating is bad enough without more water in me but keep at it, its really important to try and keep OHSS at bay. EC you need an empty bladder but they tell you to pee before the proceedure and ET I just had a wee before I left then when I got there I didn't pee and waited, by time i got seen my bladder was 75% full and enough for ET they dont want you to bust as it hurts!!


----------



## tansey

Summer Breeze so sorry your cycle was abandoned :hugs:

Gracy - it is hard to trust the clinic but we have to, after all they do this all the time. I hope EC goes really well for you.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks everyone, have posted a new thread to see if anyone on here has had experience of this xx


----------



## caline

brumbar said:


> Thanks caline ! I'll try again tomorrow or on Friday.... OTD on Saturday which is 14dpo....and its a blood test..... Did you try testing early hun when you got your BFP?

I tested 12 dpt as I was spotting and had already decided it hadn't worked!! I didn't test before that though. 

There's still plenty of time yet, so don't loose hope :flower:


----------



## Frindabelle

MummyIwanabe said:


> Frindabelle - glad your scan went well that's good news :) I see you're in Surrey and going to the Nuffield. I considered there but opted for one nearer to me in the end. Would you recommend it?

Absolutely, My consultant is just lovely and the Staff are brill,Right down to the receptionist, It's really clean and tidy.
It is a busy clinic though so sometimes appointments can be a little delayed but I don't mind that too much.
I'm extremely fortunate that the clinic is a 15min drive from my place, I was giving a choice of 3 all together but I did a bit of research about success rates and Nuffield came out the best too. 
xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, EC went AWEFUL!! Just terrible! The meds they gave me didn't work! I felt EVERYTHING! Every last poke and bleed! OMG! I was in so much pain! I ended up hyperventalating on the table really bad, and then got very sick for 2 hours after.

but, on the bright side... 28 eggs!! 28! Holy cow! So it was sooo worth every second.

:happydance: !!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Woah that's terrible! Why on earth didn't they give you something else! Geez!

Wow 28 eggs that is mental! fab news! When will you find out about grading and fertilisation rate etc


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw summer... just read through the thread.. I am so sorry hun... :hugs: Perhaps a fet next cycle will be awesome? No needles involved really? :hugs:

Good luck today tansey!

Thanks mummy! Just got the call actually! Out of the 28, 21 fertilized! ET is friday! 21! And after yesterdays EC, we decided last second to freeze. I will never go through that again. Ever. :happydance: !!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thats good 21! I bet you'll get some great embryos from that! Keep drinking lots of fluids did they mention OHSS to you? You have a lot of eggs!! Good luck with ET on friday :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks! No, he didn't mention OHSS.. I really hope it all be okay.. 

He told me to start my progesterone injections tonight. At least these ones can be in my leg or my bum. Haha. :) We were only expecting 17 eggs, but after the trigger, all the little ones caught right up just in time.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

thats interesting you're doing injections. i got pessaries! Isn't it weird how clinics vary!


----------



## brumbar

Summer.... Sorry chick ! DON'T know what to say....
Wish2bmama- that's over 2dozens!!!! Well done you.... But sorry it hurt so much..... It must have been a long one as well with your number...
Tansey....hope tomorrow goes well hun!!!!
Me.... I guess I'm fine.... Why did I think that i'll be lucky to get a BFP on the first go..... I'll still test tomorrow or on Friday and hope for a BFP....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

you have some good symptoms brum a lot can change in a day :) x


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw brumbar... :hugs: I am sorry about the bfn.. I have my fingers crossed for a late bfp for you hun xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Well today I am 6dp4dt and i tested BFN with an EC (totally blank - although i got fed up waiting for that faint pink line and chucked the test and did the CB Digi = not pregnant. 

Last time at this point (10dpo) a digi showed BFP (although the EC failed to pick it up which is unusual) I don't have any faith anymore. If it picked it up last IVF at this point then i can't see why it wouldn't again. 

I still have the bloated tummy, movement, small pains, mild cramping.. all the symptoms I have with my BFP last IVF. 

AF is due Sunday....

Can anyone else share any experiences of testing, i.e. at how many days was the test showing BFN and then changed to BFP? I am sure this will help everyone in this section when testing and what to expect and perhaps pacify people or give them a little positivity.

Thanks


----------



## CurlySue

Sammy, I only have one experience, really. I was showing up negative until 6dp3dt which was the equivalent of 9dpo. Then it was a faint line and the following day it was nice and bright. That was twin blighted ovum :(

Good luck!

Hmm, well, I just had my Day 7 stims scan and I don&#8217;t know what to make of it. I had 16 follicles on my left ovary and 11 on my right. The trouble is, they all sounded terribly small. She said I had some over 10mm (again, sounding really small) but I swear she said out of the 16 on my left ovary only 2 were decent.

Now I&#8217;m just sickeningly worried that I am going to have loads of immature eggs instead of a few nice ripe ones :(


----------



## Sammy2009

CurlySue said:


> Sammy, I only have one experience, really. I was showing up negative until 6dp3dt which was the equivalent of 9dpo. Then it was a faint line and the following day it was nice and bright. That was twin blighted ovum :(
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Hmm, well, I just had my Day 7 stims scan and I dont know what to make of it. I had 16 follicles on my left ovary and 11 on my right. The trouble is, they all sounded terribly small. She said I had some over 10mm (again, sounding really small) but I swear she said out of the 16 on my left ovary only 2 were decent.
> 
> Now Im just sickeningly worried that I am going to have loads of immature eggs instead of a few nice ripe ones :(

Thanks hun... i tend to think it would show by now. I had a chemical pregnancy a couple of months ago and this showed by 10dpo as well...

I know you are having a worrying time, i dont think there is anything that is anything that is not worrying about this whole procedure. I am not a big expert on follies cos my hospital never tells us the measurements!! :dohh: I wish you luck though hun :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Sammy, sorry that no line came up today. Keep trying its not game over yet!

CurlySue - I've seen some ladies on here have a massive spurt nearer the time of EC so try not to despair too much. They will prob just stim you for a little bit longer until some of them catch up a bit. My clinic said they'd keep going until they got about 6 in the 18mm + range and then they'd go with that rather than wait for all of them to catch up. Keep positive :)


----------



## brumbar

I agree CurlySue... they may just stim you for a bit longer.... how many days of have done?


----------



## brumbar

OK...I feel better now... I went on the fertilityfriend charting site and checked the pregnancy with IVF charts and there are plenty of ladies who have had BFN at 11dpo and bfp later... Hope my second line appears soon.... PMA!!!!!


----------



## CurlySue

The way my holidays work I can't stim for any longer without having to have unauthorised time off work and with redundancies at the minute it's just not a good time. This is the worrying thing. I feel absolutely sickeningly upset that this just isn't working out after so fecking long.


----------



## brumbar

Can you get a doctors certificate?


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh CRAP!! :dohh:

I thought I had to start taking my estrogen today... so I took a pill and THEN called the clinic to make sure and I am not suppose to start that until after the transfer!!! :dohh::dohh::blush::blush:

She said it shouldn't hurt... but darn it! I did only take one pill.. but ugh!


----------



## brumbar

Ouch! But I'm sure just a pill won 't be a problem....
I wasn't given estrogen....just progesterone... 
Xxx


----------



## Tory123

It seems quite an intense time for everyone.

I had my training on the injections start down reg on saturday. 

x


----------



## tickledpink

Had my injection training today!!! Boy, does my kitchen look like a pharmacy right now, with stuff everywhere! Nearly had a heart attack when she started laying everything out and going through it all. Anyways, I start DR tomorrow. Sooooo nervous. If I can't inject myself, DH says he'll gladly do it... oh well, come 3pm when I have to inject, I'll officially be one of you! :D


----------



## wish2bmama

yay! Fab news tickledpink! :happydance:


----------



## brumbar

A bfn for me again today on a 10miu IC...... I'm slowly giving up hope... Xxx


----------



## caline

When's OTD brumbar? If you are testing early, I personally wouldn't bother with IC's. I have had false negs and false pos's with them. Waste of time and money IMO. Try again tomorrow with a better test? This is such a horrible time, I know. :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

dont' give up brum - theres still hope and time. A day can really turn things around.

no symptoms for me still, although saying that i'm just starting to get a dull AF ache :( could be good could be bad, just wish preggo symptoms weren't the same as AF!! :rofl: 

Starting to get nervous now. Need to keep busy!!


----------



## tickledpink

Holy crap... I've just been reading the info that the clinic gave me yesteday... EC is done under conscious sedation! :O I thought i was going to be knocked out... I've heard it's awful!


----------



## come-on-baby

I am new to this site
This is our 3rd time going the route of Assisted Conception. The first time I did not respond to the injections (menopur). The second time I went all the way with 2 emy's to ET. We are having to pay for the treament this time round, £7K!!:loopy:
We are with Nuffield Woking this time, and they are very proffessional. Dr Cutis has put me on Menopur again but instead of sniffing Burselin I am injecting Cetrirelix (which is a new one for me).
I started the injections on Monday 17th in the eveing, so only 3 days really so far, but I have been soooo tired this time. 
We are really hoping that this time it will work, I am 38 in August and we have been trying since 2006, so there is not alot of time left really.:muaha:


----------



## tickledpink

come-on-baby said:


> I am new to this site
> This is our 3rd time going the route of Assisted Conception. The first time I did not respond to the injections (menopur). The second time I went all the way with 2 emy's to ET. We are having to pay for the treament this time round, £7K!!:loopy:
> We are with Nuffield Woking this time, and they are very proffessional. Dr Cutis has put me on Menopur again but instead of sniffing Burselin I am injecting Cetrirelix (which is a new one for me).
> I started the injections on Monday 17th in the eveing, so only 3 days really so far, but I have been soooo tired this time.
> We are really hoping that this time it will work, I am 38 in August and we have been trying since 2006, so there is not alot of time left really.:muaha:

Just wanted to say hello and good luck!! :thumbup:

I take my first DR injection (Buserelin) in about an hour and a half. I've never done this before so it's all new to me...


----------



## Frindabelle

come-on-baby said:


> I am new to this site
> This is our 3rd time going the route of Assisted Conception. The first time I did not respond to the injections (menopur). The second time I went all the way with 2 emy's to ET. We are having to pay for the treament this time round, £7K!!:loopy:
> We are with Nuffield Woking this time, and they are very proffessional. Dr Cutis has put me on Menopur again but instead of sniffing Burselin I am injecting Cetrirelix (which is a new one for me).
> I started the injections on Monday 17th in the eveing, so only 3 days really so far, but I have been soooo tired this time.
> We are really hoping that this time it will work, I am 38 in August and we have been trying since 2006, so there is not alot of time left really.:muaha:

Hey there, Come on Baby. 
I'm at Woking too, Mr Riddle is our consultant, I'm on the same drugs as you too. This is my 2nd go at short protocol as they think i was down regged to much last time 

Wishing you loads of luck 
x


----------



## come-on-baby

Thanks - the 1st 2 times i injected with a pen, which was really easy, and into leg. This time the seringe that I have been given is to fat to fit in the pen so I have been injecting directly into my stomach. And beleive it or not its really easy:happydance:

Just take your time and alternate the spot that you inject into each time.

Let me know now it goes :thumbup:


----------



## brumbar

YAY! page 100!!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: come-on-baby hope your treatment goes well x


----------



## come-on-baby

Good luck with the test - how do you feel at the moment (out of interest):dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I feel doubtful to be honest. I can't imagine it working for us and ever seeing those 2 lines! I have no symptoms. Only thing I've felt is a feel niggle twinges for about 5 seconds a few times over the past 2 days and nothing else. I'm really suffering today with not getting much done and just staring at my screen wondering about what could be.


----------



## come-on-baby

Oh it such a shame that you feel like that. If there are no AF pains, that sureley has to be a good thing. You obviousley know the drill, but some woman feel nothing at all untill a few weeks in, but I understand how you must be feeling, you want to be tired, sick :sick: and crampy or any sign that you have read in the blogs that others have experienced before they tested ++++.
Hang in there and keep me posted whe you can.

Wish you all the luck and dust.:dust::hi::hug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks. Yeh everyone's different, I've had the odd Af cramp but not much to be honest. I wish they'd make preggo symptoms different to AF lol much kinder to us all then! :rofl:

Thanks i'll take the dust and hope it gives a BFP for me and for all us ladies! :)


----------



## tickledpink

come-on-baby said:


> Thanks - the 1st 2 times i injected with a pen, which was really easy, and into leg. This time the seringe that I have been given is to fat to fit in the pen so I have been injecting directly into my stomach. And beleive it or not its really easy:happydance:
> 
> Just take your time and alternate the spot that you inject into each time.
> 
> Let me know now it goes :thumbup:

I was hoping for one of those pens but no... good old syringes :wacko: And I was also hoping to inject in my tummy because there's alot more padding there than on my leg lol. But no, I have to inject my leg... not sure why. And the nurse also told me to do alternate legs... only ten mins to go! :wacko: And thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Thanks. Yeh everyone's different, I've had the odd Af cramp but not much to be honest. I wish they'd make preggo symptoms different to AF lol much kinder to us all then! :rofl:
> 
> Thanks i'll take the dust and hope it gives a BFP for me and for all us ladies! :)


hi Mummy,

Do you test on Saturday? You have immense willpower! lol (not like me! :haha)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Sammy, I saw you tested again, sorry it was a bfn still, try again tomo :)

I will prob test sat or maybe sunday morning. I'm really scared and doubtful :nope:


----------



## tickledpink

Well, I've just done my first injection so I'm officially an IVF'er :happydance: Just a shame that so many of you are half way through or on your 2WW... feel a little behind in everything :blush: Can't believe I didn't feel a thing, although it does sting a little now. DH is so pleased with me because i have a fear of needles and managed to do it all myself :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hey Sammy, I saw you tested again, sorry it was a bfn still, try again tomo :)
> 
> I will prob test sat or maybe sunday morning. I'm really scared and doubtful :nope:

Thanks mummy... hope you get a faster and better result than me hun but i can start a new 10 day protocol on sunday if and when AF arrives so it should only be another couple of weeks until EC as from then. I might have 3 put back in this time if we get a good result and they will allow it as im not bothered about multiples. Getting sick of all this now! :dohh::haha:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

welldone tickledpink! :)

That's good you can start so soon Sammy. Ahh if this fails its gona be so hard


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone

Thanks so much for your kind messages, don't know what I'd do without this site to vent my emotions and to have such support. A little update, so 6 out of our 7 eggs fertilised and then 5 were considered good enough for freezing so we're really chuffed with that, just need to get my body sorted out now so they can have a good home.

Well done Wish2bmama, sounds like your experience was horrendous but it will all be worth it, what a lot of eggs!!

Well done tickledpink, very exciting, things will move forward with lightning speed now!

Brumbar & Sammy, sorry about your BFNs, I do hope things turn around for you.

MummyIwannabe, hope you're holding out ok, not long now!

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Summer Breeze said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind messages, don't know what I'd do without this site to vent my emotions and to have such support. A little update, so 6 out of our 7 eggs fertilised and then 5 were considered good enough for freezing so we're really chuffed with that, just need to get my body sorted out now so they can have a good home.
> 
> Well done Wish2bmama, sounds like your experience was horrendous but it will all be worth it, what a lot of eggs!!
> 
> Well done tickledpink, very exciting, things will move forward with lightning speed now!
> 
> Brumbar & Sammy, sorry about your BFNs, I do hope things turn around for you.
> 
> MummyIwannabe, hope you're holding out ok, not long now!
> 
> Hi everyone else xx

Thanks summer and i hope everything works out for you eventually too hun :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news summer, hope you get back on track soon! :) x


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> welldone tickledpink! :)
> 
> That's good you can start so soon Sammy. Ahh if this fails its gona be so hard


I know... I know how you feel cos i felt like that with my first IVF... its the waiting inbetween. Thats why i'm not too upset about this cycle cos i didnt think it would work, lots of faint pink lines but resulted in not very much so far. My only comfort is that I can start with a short protocol right away and that is pacifying me right now. I had a bot of a fit yesterday but i'm fine today to be honest. :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh I can't concentrate on my work, in fact I've done NOTHING today its terrible. I'm getting so behind with everything which just adds to the stress! lol

Glad you're feeling better today :)


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Yeh I can't concentrate on my work, in fact I've done NOTHING today its terrible. I'm getting so behind with everything which just adds to the stress! lol
> 
> Glad you're feeling better today :)


I know... each day i expect for all of a sudden a really dark line to appear (on catch-up!) but it looks like its not worked to be fair and i think there is only so much self denial you can do! If its not shown by tomorrow I am going to get Allan to get the meds in since AF is due Sunday (same as last IVF!) and i dont want to get caught with no meds over the weekend. Plus last month I was two days early so knowing my luck I will start AF Saturday when the shops have closed and then i will be screwed! Gotta think ahead in this game... :thumbup: I hope you manage to get some work done, its a worrying time i know and its all you can think about so doing work is hard. :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh i'm starting to think, when could we start another cycle, can we afford it, can i fit it in with work, can i go through it again.

I thought the half way mark would be a good thing but in fact I couldn't feel further away from finding out the result! Another week of torture unless I test at the weekend and a miracle happens :)


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> yeh i'm starting to think, when could we start another cycle, can we afford it, can i fit it in with work, can i go through it again.
> 
> I thought the half way mark would be a good thing but in fact I couldn't feel further away from finding out the result! Another week of torture unless I test at the weekend and a miracle happens :)

I know... its a nightmare!!

How many days past your 3dt are you now?


----------



## wish2bmama

thank you summer. 5 snowbabies! Before you know it will be FET time :hugs: :hugs:

I started my progesterone shots last night! Yay! ET is tomorrow AM! I'm starting to get sooo excited. I had acupunture last night and again today, and then a few hours after transfer. :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm 7dp3dt today...


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> I'm 7dp3dt today...

My last IVF showed BFP with digi at this stage! :test::test::test:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

haha sat or sunday. I may tomo morn depending on how I feel. Still waiting for a sign which will spur me into testing!!


----------



## Sammy2009

You might not get any signs hun... some people don't.

Well i just tested on your behalf... make of it what you will, :haha:

The top test is this morning and the bottom taken about an hour ago (click on picture to enlarge it)

Its gone a strange yellow colour and there is a slight bleed from the control line so it looks like its been dragged through a hedge but even so i can see a test line! Can anyone else or have i gone completely NUTS? :wacko:


----------



## Gracy 004

I can see that sammy. Good luck hun!

I am off for my EC now, very nervous but glad its here i think.


----------



## wish2bmama

Good luck Gracy!


----------



## Sammy2009

wish2bmama said:


> thank you summer. 5 snowbabies! Before you know it will be FET time :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I started my progesterone shots last night! Yay! ET is tomorrow AM! I'm starting to get sooo excited. I had acupunture last night and again today, and then a few hours after transfer. :happydance:

Good luck with the ET today hun :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Gracy 004 said:


> I can see that sammy. Good luck hun!
> 
> I am off for my EC now, very nervous but glad its here i think.

Thanks Gracy - Good luck with the EC today! :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

hey Ladies, I'm not testing today..... 
I'm calling the clinic to book my test for tomorrow....
Hereshoping how are you doing chick? Xxxx
Lots of babydust to all of us Ladies!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck for EC and ET today girls.

Brum - that's patient of you :) 1 day left!!! :)


----------



## brumbar

Yeah.... Makes a change 
Good Luck to all Ladies on et and EC.... Those stimming and those waiting! Babydust to all! XXX 
Ladies in TWW, there's info on implantaton in Moxie08's siggy... It explains a lot! Sorry, DON'T know how to post a link.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

This is the link I think

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/147555-some-statistics-do-eggs-implant.html


----------



## HeresHoping

Not doing too good - bleeding is worse and i have asked the clinic if I need to continue with the progest and they are insisting yes even if it feels like 'rubbing salt into a wound' also still need to do the test on monday 
- so managed to not cry on the phone but there is one tear trickling down my cheek now - so all in all pretty crap.... am about to phone to make a follow on meet with the consultant to discuss next steps and FET....


----------



## HeresHoping

the good news is FET is about £1,000 and I can eat chocolate again!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey hun, sorry to hear your bleeding :cry: is it a lot? red or brown? I have seen positive things even tho some people bleed a bit so maybe its not over?


----------



## HeresHoping

its gone from brown to brownish/redish and it is heavier so I am saying it has failed - no point in deluding myself - I will behave myself till Monday even if I do feel like having a huge soco but the clinic said because it is a licenced treatment they need me to continue with the pregest and take the test as planned and let them know on Monday - so looks like there will be more tears on Monday no matter how well I prepare myself!!

I will be fine - its not the end of the world or indeed road - its just really disapointing. Before we started this we were prepared for having to go through a few cycles so its not as if we were expecting a BFP first try... 

I just got a mail from my accupuncturist so next time we will get a chance to prepare for the cycle and not like last time where I called her a week before I started!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I still hold out some hope for you hun. So sorry you're having to go through this :nope:


----------



## tickledpink

Good luck to all those doing EC/ET!

Brumbar, I'm sorry to hear it might be bad news, I can't imagine how it must feel. :nope: Is there no chance at all?

I was talking to my mum earlier, and she said it was great to hear me sounding a little bit like my old self and although you have to stay positive, you have to be prepared for disappointment. Yeah right, easier said than done! I try to be positive and optimistic but then something goes wrong and all you've done is just set yourself up for a bigger let down. Now trying to find that middle ground...


----------



## brumbar

Hi Tickledpink! quite the opposite  I've just been naughty and testing early
the research shows that quite a low number of ladies get a line on days 10-12....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

You going to test again brum in the meantime until your beta on monday?


----------



## brumbar

don't know yet.... maybe on sunday :-0


----------



## brumbar

Sorry to hear you&#8217;re spotting Hereshoping &#8230; but I agree, not the end yet!!!! I&#8217;ve looked at a number of charts on FF and there are some when ladies were pg and bleeding!!!!! Also, DH is here only because his mum got 3 full periods!!!!!! Same happened to a colleague of mine!!!! When was your period due based on your usual LP?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

when would your period be due brum?


----------



## tickledpink

brumbar said:


> Hi Tickledpink! quite the opposite  I've just been naughty and testing early
> the research shows that quite a low number of ladies get a line on days 10-12....

oops... i meant to say Hereshoping... haven't been up long, work the lateshift so i'm still half asleep :blush:


----------



## brumbar

No worries tickledpink! I get confused ofen myself! LOL
Mummy I'm on a 13 day LP... So hopefuly it won 't turn up at all 
What about you?


----------



## HeresHoping

I would say its more than spotting and to be honest even if it does show positive Monday I would not have much confidence of anything staying stuck! Regardless I will keep doing what I have been told to do regarding meds and lifestyle stuff till Monday - if nothing else but for the decipline.... 

I have made a followup with the consultant for the 14th June - we could see him sooner(but both DH and I have to travel with work over the next couple of weeks - as usual he is away next week and the week after he is home and I am away (no wonder we cann't get preggers the usual way! :winkwink:)) but I think I need to give my body and head a bit of a break rather than go straight into another cycle. 
I will see my Chineese doctor once I stop bleeding and have the all-clear from the clinic to try and prepare and get back on track in prep for FET :thumbup: 

Not sure when AF would have been due - not exactly an exact science since I came off Birth Control (which was only 5 months before this all kicked off)

Thanks for the positive thoughts - it is really appreciated :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think I'm usually a 16LP so its due weds...


----------



## brumbar

Hereshoping,I still keep fingers crossed hun! have you had any symptoms at all, cramping, sore BBs....????? Why are you guys going through IVF, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## HeresHoping

My story: :winkwink:
About 3 years ago (just after we got married) we went to see a FS because we had been trying for about 9 months without any luck so the tests were done and basically everything was fine apart from my weight - which he thought was preventing me for ovulating (basically fat cells confuse your body into thinking it has ovulated just before you actually do and it turns everything back off again...) and also he wanted me to be fitter/heathier for pregnancy. 
So I was sent off to lose weight and come back for him to 'kick start' everything (ovulation) and let nature take its course. About 4 months into this healthy lifestyle I developed hip and shoulder issues which needed surgery and serious pain meds and pain treatments. This meant I had to go back on to BC in case I got pregnant because the meds and scans/xrays would be dangerous. 
After I recovered from the surgeries I got back to training and we called the FS once I got to the weight he wanted (basically I lost 45kg in 2 years with 12 months me not being able to train etc.)
So we went to see him in March this year and right there and then he said go straight for ivf rather than just meds as at this stage it was unlikely it would happen naturally. Statisticially I had just flipped out into the more 'challanging' age bracket because of the delays with surgery etc.
So because we didn't have forever to work things out naturally we agreed straight away.
The fact that we responded well to the treatment stimms, fertilisation rates etc. looks pretty good so we are hopeful we will be ok. In fact my chinese doctor figures we should be ok without any assistance especially since my egg production was positive and DH can do his bit no problem either.... but the we need to give it a chance.
I will work with both Western and Chinese medicine to get the best from both but this time I think we will give more time to getting ready for the cycle.


----------



## MrsR32

HH, I'm sorry you're not getting good signs, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just a false alarm. Like some of the other girls have said, lots of girls assume they're getting their AF when they're actually pregnant. Sorry you've got the horrible wait over the weekend.


----------



## MrsR32

I just did a test (an internet cheapie) - don't know why really, not expecting anything to show up this early, but I think I can see a really, really, really feint line and DH can see it too. You can only see it at certain angles but it's definately in the right place and it's not a shadow, it's the pink colour. I'm 7dp2dt - is there any chance this could really be a line or are we totally deluded?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

sounds like good news MrsR32. Did you check the trigger was out of your system before you did that test?

I admit i caved in today and did a cheapie test. not told my DH cos he made me promise I wouldn't but I couldn't concentrate on my work. Anyway it came up a big fat nothing :nope: I know all the theory its too early etc but I think hand on my heart its not worked. I'm not telling DH I've done it tho, I feel guilty I didn't listen but at least its gearing me up to the fact that its more than likely not worked.

Good luck MrsR32 with your increasinging line :) x


----------



## MrsR32

I did a test at the beginning of the week to check the trigger was gone and it came up with nothing which I thought was strange as it was still quite early for it to have completely cleared my system. Maybe it was just a dud test and today's one is showing the last of the trigger shot. I wish I hadn't tested now as I'm getting my hopes up and I wasn't before.

Mummy, don't think that a negative at this stage means game over, just pretend you didn't do it and look forward to doing another one nearer your OTD x


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsR32 said:


> I just did a test (an internet cheapie) - don't know why really, not expecting anything to show up this early, but I think I can see a really, really, really feint line and DH can see it too. You can only see it at certain angles but it's definately in the right place and it's not a shadow, it's the pink colour. I'm 7dp2dt - is there any chance this could really be a line or are we totally deluded?


MrsR - after what I have just been through with internet cheapies i think you should just throw them away! I have had pink lines, faint lines, grey lines and I have posted them all on here and EVERYONE could see them. They were all BFN! Even last night i posted one and that was BFN today as well.

Two months ago i posted a picture of one that had a strong pink line (visable from 4 ft away...) about 30 people said it was BFP and congratulated me and then AF arrived 3 days later. really, a lot of people will tell you they are NOT reliable. Your body produces a certain amount of HCG anyway and therefore you may always be able to see the faintest of faint lines at some point. 

I wish you every success but use a decent test and dont trust these hun :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> sounds like good news MrsR32. Did you check the trigger was out of your system before you did that test?
> 
> I admit i caved in today and did a cheapie test. not told my DH cos he made me promise I wouldn't but I couldn't concentrate on my work. Anyway it came up a big fat nothing :nope: I know all the theory its too early etc but I think hand on my heart its not worked. I'm not telling DH I've done it tho, I feel guilty I didn't listen but at least its gearing me up to the fact that its more than likely not worked.
> 
> Good luck MrsR32 with your increasinging line :) x

Hun, im sorry to hear that.... its not over yet though as they say!

I don't think we are having much luck on here right now :nope:

I hope one of us gets a BFP at least... you are still a while away from your OTD so dont panic!

Meanwhile I have given up and accepted that it didnt. I knew this at 10dpo cos i always show around that marker and this time the line was not enough to convince me (and i was right) strange as i still have symptoms but it just goes to show that symptoms dont mean anything with IVF!!!

Good luck for when you test again (when will that be do you think?) :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

I hope it's the start of your bfp MrsR!!!!
Mummy!!!! you cheeky thing!!!!! promise you don't take it seriously!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I know I know :blush: want to tell DH really but he'll tell me off! :rofl: I've been googling and more often than not people who get bfn on 8dp3dt remain the same but a few do get bfp's. Let hope you and me are these few brum! :) 

I may test sunday morning unless DH wants me to test in morning as he wont know I've done it already! Got a twinge at the moment on the right hand side. It's a sharp pain. Thought thats too late for implantation but it feels same as what I had a few days ago. Ahh I duno I despair really! 

Let hope the weekend brings good news all round x


----------



## caline

Mrs R, I would ditto what Sammy has said re- IC's. I have had false neg when preg, and false pos when not. Take them with a pinch of salf. Personally I don't bother with them anymore. Can you get hold of a FRER? Now, as far as I am concerned, they are the dogs bollocks of HPT's :thumbup:

Sammy, I remember your test a few months ago, and it def looked pos. Do you think that was a chemical, or just a false pos? When's your OTD? Don't loose hope yet. What symptoms are you getting? You have been preg so know what it feels like.

Mummy, when's your OTD? 

I don't envy you girls, and am dreading my up and coming 2ww. I am definately not going to test until OTD as it made things so much harder this time round. I am definately going to hold off.

:dust::dust::dust: to you all, and good luck for some BFP's :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

My OTD is thurs 27th May. Maybe I should get a FRER when I do test again.


----------



## brumbar

Hereshoping.... I think you've been amazing.... Loosing all that weight!!! such ashame you had the complications..... And I think You're right, your embies were great, so no reason Why it wouldn't work! Hang in there hun, you still have a chance.... 
MrsR.... I keep my fingers x-ed that line gets more and more visible!
Mummy, I know we are both going to be pregnant! Get off the internet, DON'T put yourself through what I went through! If you look at FF and the BFP charts with IVF, quite a number of Ladies have had bfns until days 13, 14.. And even later... I am positive! 
I also had a sharp pain on my left earlier this afternoon... No idea what that is.... 
How are we doing with ECs and ETs? 
Babydust to all!


----------



## wish2bmama

MrsR, I hope that line gets super duper dark for you! 

Mummy, don't listen to that bfn! Still 6 days until your OTD! :hugs:

I am so sorry HH that you are going through this. :hugs:

As for me, we put back 2 8 cell grade B. doc said they looked great! So I am PUPO! :happydance: !!!

I already am freaking out my uterus contracted already and pushed out the embryos out... :blush:

Let the 2ww begin! :dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Mrs R, I would ditto what Sammy has said re- IC's. I have had false neg when preg, and false pos when not. Take them with a pinch of salf. Personally I don't bother with them anymore. Can you get hold of a FRER? Now, as far as I am concerned, they are the dogs bollocks of HPT's :thumbup:
> 
> Sammy, I remember your test a few months ago, and it def looked pos. Do you think that was a chemical, or just a false pos? When's your OTD? Don't loose hope yet. What symptoms are you getting? You have been preg so know what it feels like.
> 
> Mummy, when's your OTD?
> 
> I don't envy you girls, and am dreading my up and coming 2ww. I am definately not going to test until OTD as it made things so much harder this time round. I am definately going to hold off.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to you all, and good luck for some BFP's :flower:

caline - yeah i know they are a right load of crap!!! Maybe it was a chemical, i dont know... well tenseness in my uterus, small pulling pains, nothing much else apart from twinges... all symptoms I have had from the start and have continued. i cant see it turning into a BFP two days before OTD on Sunday. Oh well.... onward!!! I wouldnt mind but they dont sedate you here for EC and it hurts like hell and im dreading that to be honest. I have a feeling AF is going to be a RIGHT killer this month!!!


----------



## brumbar

Congrats wish2bmama on being PUPO!


----------



## CurlySue

Hi girls,

Sorry to hear that some of you are getting negative results. I'd say it's not over until the fat lady sings but I won't patronise any of you. We all know our bodies and we know what is there and what isn't. MrsR I hope this is it for you. 

Went for Day 9 scan today and if this cycle hasn't gone on for long enough it has to go on even LONGER. I now have thirty-six follicles, 19 one one ovary and 17 on the other. I had to have a blood test to find out whether or not I can continue on this cycle. I am hyperstimulated but they needed to know if it was to a dangerous level. The test came back high but not yet dangerous. I have been told to lower my dose of stims right down and go for an evaluation on Monday. If all is well I would then have EC on Wednesday.

Even the biggest follicles are only 14mm at the minute. There are some around 10 but that's nowhere near big enough. I just have this awful feeling that this cycle is going to be long and worthless :(


----------



## Sammy2009

CurlySue said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry to hear that some of you are getting negative results. I'd say it's not over until the fat lady sings but I won't patronise any of you. We all know our bodies and we know what is there and what isn't. MrsR I hope this is it for you.
> 
> Went for Day 9 scan today and if this cycle hasn't gone on for long enough it has to go on even LONGER. I now have thirty-six follicles, 19 one one ovary and 17 on the other. I had to have a blood test to find out whether or not I can continue on this cycle. I am hyperstimulated but they needed to know if it was to a dangerous level. The test came back high but not yet dangerous. I have been told to lower my dose of stims right down and go for an evaluation on Monday. If all is well I would then have EC on Wednesday.
> 
> Even the biggest follicles are only 14mm at the minute. There are some around 10 but that's nowhere near big enough. I just have this awful feeling that this cycle is going to be long and worthless :(

Hi curlysue - i really hope your cycle stabilises hun and im sure it will so dont panic. I was the opposite and only got 11 follies and i think two of them were too small so they never drained them. I got six eggs in the end and they all fertilised so that was good and it was successful (although it never worked out past 20 weeks but thats another story!)

We cant all be lucky twice eh? Maybe its not my turn this time... i know people have got BFP's late, this is true. For me though i normally show by CD10 so im convinced FET failed. I'm ok about it now though, had a bit of a fit for a couple of days and OH is still stressed about it but we will get back on track i suppose. I hope everyone else's situation turns around... it doesnt stop me wishing everyone else success like they did me. Fingers crossed for everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

I think i can feel AF coming... i hope not cos i dont have any Puregon until Tuesday.... and i'm not due til Sunday :cry:


----------



## ANGEL223

Sorry some of you girls are having a bad time! I really hope everything works out well for you all. Thinking about you all during this really frustrating time!


----------



## brumbar

Curly Sue...keeping everything x-ed for you hun!!!!!

Sammy....maybe not coming at all! PMA!


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> Curly Sue...keeping everything x-ed for you hun!!!!!
> 
> Sammy....maybe not coming at all! PMA!

lol i admire your PMA... ha ha... i would probably fall over and die of shock if this amounted to anything and then of course that would defeat the whole object!!! :haha:

Good luck for you though there is still a good chance hun :thumbup:


----------



## Gracy 004

Had my EC yesterday, it wasnt too bad ( not painful), They got 14 eggs.
Then after a nervous wait around today they phoned and said sorry but only 9 were suitable for injection because the other 5 were immature. At this point i almost had a heart attack ( i knew i had my EC too early only 6 days of stims!) but she then went on to say out of the 9 they injected we had 100% fertilisation rate!!! :happydance::happydance: She said they looked lovely and couldnt do any better than that. At this stage we are having a single 5 day blasto transfer on tuesday morning and i shouldnt expect to hear from them unless there is a problem. Oh well at least i can breathe again for 24 hours or so until the anxious waiting starts again.....


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> Curly Sue...keeping everything x-ed for you hun!!!!!
> 
> Sammy....maybe not coming at all! PMA!

Lol... she was and she is.... AF is here (one day early) and she is NOT happy!!!! :haha:

That means i will be one day late for taking the Puregon but the hospital said this is ok (personally i dont think its ideal but they have no stock anywhere so what can you do???)

So now 10 days of injections then in for a scan.


----------



## tickledpink

100% fertilisation? That's great news, Gracy!!


----------



## Rosie06

hi girls please can i join you in here, had an assisted cycle in jan but wsa bfn, moved on to ivf.

Started my dr injections on 20th so only been two days, they have estimated my ec to be w/c 14th june i was quite a quick responder last timeso could be earlier.

good luck to all! x


----------



## brumbar

'hi Rosie!!!! good luck!!!!!
Sammy.... sorry hun......:-(
Gracy!!!! well done you! Yay!!!!


----------



## tickledpink

Rosie06 said:


> hi girls please can i join you in here, had an assisted cycle in jan but wsa bfn, moved on to ivf.
> 
> Started my dr injections on 20th so only been two days, they have estimated my ec to be w/c 14th june i was quite a quick responder last timeso could be earlier.
> 
> good luck to all! x

Hi Rosie!

I started my DR injections on the 20th too! First time for me.

I have no idea of when EC will be... looks like I'm the only one that has no idea... perhaps I should be asking the clinic? :wacko: 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## brumbar

hope you're all having a good weekend!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Great news gracy! Wow!

So sorry Sammy, :hugs:


----------



## HeresHoping

Sorry Sammy x,
Great news Gracy!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BigFoot1980

Hi,

I am started stimms. Today will be my 3rd injection. How long do you think until my EC? What kind of side effects should I expect in the next few days?

Thanks


----------



## wish2bmama

Great news bigfoot! Erm... It depends on what protocol you are on and your response to the drugs. I was on the shots for 9 days and then triggered. I noticed my bbs got really sore and I was very emotional. Hope that helped! :)


----------



## Gracy 004

hi bigfoot, i was on short protocol and did stims for 6 days, the first 4 i didnt feel anything much but by day 5 i was a bit of an emotional wreck and was finding it hard to be rational about anything (had to a have a sickie from work because i wasnt coping). This feeling would come and go suddenly and to be honest i felt quite off the planet. i didnt feel too much physically though, slight bloating and trapped wind pain but thats all. About 24 hours after the trigger was when it started to get a bit uncomfortable. When i was in the waiting room for my EC i was not feeling that great, but as soon as i stopped the stim injections i felt emotionally soooo much better.

I lost my appetite for a couple of days too. All in all it wasnt too bad, just a couple of emotionally wobbly days! You will be fine, good luck:flower:

This wait to see how our embies are getting on is hideous though! Part of me wishes i was having a day 2-3 transfer as i would be pupo by now. Oh well i am sure my clinic has their reasons, again just gotta trust them.

Sammy so sorry about the BFN, hope you are ok :flower: I dont have much faith in the FET thing either, reading around the forum there doesnt seem to be much luck with it all. So much so that even though our clinic is pushing for only a single transfer if we end up with 2 good embies i will insist on having them both put in rather than freezing one, i think this is the best chance of maximising their chances but DH doesnt agree. Just have to wait til tues morning i guess. :wacko:


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks Gracie and Hereshoping!!!

I'm fine though.... really. I never expected it to work! :haha:

We went to a big BBQ last night and today we are going to the yearly market thats here.

Day 2 of stimms.... the first one last night stung and then 20 mins later my left ovary starts to throb a little. Oh the joys... they are back to normal now though, until this evening! :dohh:


----------



## CurlySue

Scan tomorrow. Have been sleeping a lot this past couple of days. Terribly uncomfortable. I went to bed at 9 last night, was up at 9 and still had 3 hours sleep this afternoon. Starting to feel ready for bed again now. Wonder if it has anything to do with the whole 30-plus follicles...


----------



## HeresHoping

Well I pee'd on stick as ordered by the condecending nurse on the phone on Friday and just handed it to DH and walked off - he sat at the side of the bed just looking at it and then said 'Umph - Pregnant 1 - 2 weeks, you weren't expecting that!' so yes I got a BFP but honestly am not expecting it to stick around for long... 

Just got to talk to the Clinic and as I have been/still am bleeding they have asked me to retest on Thursday to see what is happening. If it is still positive then they will schedule my scan but at the moment they have said they will mark me down as positive but won't book the scan yet.

Not sure what I feel...
 



Attached Files:







OTD Result 20100524.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi heres hoping! Wow, thats great news, you thought for sure it was bfn, how lovely to be proven wrong. I understand your caution and not wanting to get your hopes up but at the same time.... A lady who i work with just had a daughter through an ivf cycle and she bled continuously for the first 9 weeks, we scanned her nearly every day to see and every time bean was there heart beating and no apparent cause for bleeding. So i guess even though you are trying to prepare yourself for bad news there is still a good chance it will be ok. When will they do a scan to see? Is your OTD today?

Tomorrow we go for ET hopefully and see how our embies got on over the weekend. This five day transfer thing is hard..... They did say they would call if there were any problems and they havent so i am just taking no news as good news. Sooooo nervous


----------



## HeresHoping

Thanks Gracy and good luck tomorrow!
OTD is today and they usually scan 3 - 4 weeks from OTD.

Am off to an emergancy accupuncture session!


----------



## caline

Congratulations hereshoping, and I'm keeping everything crossed that its a sticky one. Bleeding can be normal so try and stay positive :flower:


----------



## MrsR32

HH, that's great news, try to be positive, like the others have said the bleeding might not mean anything. Keeping my fingers crossed for Thursday for you x


----------



## tansey

HH I hope the bleeding is nothing and you have a sticky BFP! :hugs: and :dust:

Gracy good luck with ET tomorrow :dust:


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats HH! FX it sticks!

good luck Gracy!

Okay, I have another question.. I am ust freaking out that I didn't do bed rest... My doc told me to do some light walking starting 24 hours after ET.. so I went shopping, and I think I over did it. I just talked to another girl in my cycle and she said she is doing bed rest for 3 days! I was like.. OMG. Do you think I am still okay?

Any thoughts ladies? I am really freaking out. I can't believe I went shopping!! :cry: :cry:


----------



## brumbar

GREAT NEWS HERESHOPING!!!! Hope it sticks!!!!!

well ladies, It's a:bfn: for me.....

beta is less than 1!!!!!

I'm fine ( to the extent possible).... I was ready for this,have not cried yet, as I'm sitting on a TC...but I'm sure I'll have a rant later!!!!!
Follow up appointment scheduled for Friday 11.30 if DH's diary permits it!

THANK YOU ALL LOVELY LADIES FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Brumbar - Sorry for the BFN hun. I was ok at first and then for two days i went into a right madness and then i was calm again and moved on. I only shed a couple of tears and then i was over that bit. Why have so many of us failed this time round i ask myself?


----------



## Sammy2009

wish2bmama said:


> Congrats HH! FX it sticks!
> 
> good luck Gracy!
> 
> Okay, I have another question.. I am ust freaking out that I didn't do bed rest... My doc told me to do some light walking starting 24 hours after ET.. so I went shopping, and I think I over did it. I just talked to another girl in my cycle and she said she is doing bed rest for 3 days! I was like.. OMG. Do you think I am still okay?
> 
> Any thoughts ladies? I am really freaking out. I can't believe I went shopping!! :cry: :cry:

Its not necessary to do bed rest. The embies will not fall out or harm them. You can carry on your normal activities and are only required to rest for 15 mins or so. I went straight home and carried on as normal with IVF number one and that worked fine. You are just supposed not to lift heavy things.

Its the same as the Progesterone theory. I was worried cos my hospital would only let me stay on it more than two weeks but the truth is that if it hasnt stuck by then its not going to and Progesterone will only delay the inevitable. Fact. I was more relaxed after then and got my BFP!

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw Brumbar.. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:I am sorry to hear this news... :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

Sammy2009 said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> Congrats HH! FX it sticks!
> 
> good luck Gracy!
> 
> Okay, I have another question.. I am ust freaking out that I didn't do bed rest... My doc told me to do some light walking starting 24 hours after ET.. so I went shopping, and I think I over did it. I just talked to another girl in my cycle and she said she is doing bed rest for 3 days! I was like.. OMG. Do you think I am still okay?
> 
> Any thoughts ladies? I am really freaking out. I can't believe I went shopping!! :cry: :cry:
> 
> Its not necessary to do bed rest. The embies will not fall out or harm them. You can carry on your normal activities and are only required to rest for 15 mins or so. I went straight home and carried on as normal with IVF number one and that worked fine. You are just supposed not to lift heavy things.
> 
> Its the same as the Progesterone theory. I was worried cos my hospital would only let me stay on it more than two weeks but the truth is that if it hasnt stuck by then its not going to and Progesterone will only delay the inevitable. Fact. I was more relaxed after then and got my BFP!
> 
> Good luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much Sammy!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

11dp3dt for me and :bfn: there's no hope now. Have been crying ALL day lol feel like a wreck. 

Brum - hugs to you, this is a truly awful feeling.

Don't know where I'm gona find another 4.5k from :cry:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> 11dp3dt for me and :bfn: there's no hope now. Have been crying ALL day lol feel like a wreck.
> 
> Brum - hugs to you, this is a truly awful feeling.
> 
> Don't know where I'm gona find another 4.5k from :cry:

Jesus I cannot believe this!!! 3 out of 4 of us PUPO's and all BFN???? Who was the fourth lady...? So much has happened on here lately I have lost track of everything!

Well they say 1 in 4 it will work for so maybe the 4th PUPO lady will get lucky!

I am so sorry hunny and to be honest I thought this was going to work for more of you... for me i knew the chances were slight but i had better hopes for everyone else.

What a nightmare!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Well there was you :bfn:
brum :bfn:
Me:bfn:
Hereshoping:bfp: long as it all works out ok fingers crossed
MrsR32:bfp: I think she said she saw a faint line


----------



## caline

So sorry brum and mummy :hugs: Its just so hard. :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone
Just wanted to pop on and say how sorry I am about the BFNs. I am rather shocked we haven't had more luck.
Hereshoping I am crossing everything for you, MrsR32 I do hope that line has been getting darker.

Sammy, Mummy & Brumbar I really am sorry and am sending loads of hugs your way
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh no mummy. :hugs: I'm so sorry about the bfn. 

Pants! too many bfns. :hissy:


----------



## tansey

Mummy and Brum so sorry about the BFNs :hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

So sorry for all the BFNs. I recall the IVF thread from last year and it seemed like everyone was giving BFPs. Horrible how unlucky things feel sometimes, isn't it? They say one in four. In some ways you are really pleased for those that get a BFP, on the other you think that it reduces your own chances in a way.

Have EC on Wednesday at 9.30am. Still lagging behind but am getting there. Today's scan was better. The follicles have grown but the decreased dosage has meant they did not grow too much. I have what looks like 16 mature follicles. Am hoping they get something decent out of that; better than last time.


----------



## ACLIO

mummy and brum i'm so sorry about your BFN moher nature is a cruel witch xxxxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Just called the clinic, we have 5 snowbabies! :happydance:

Keep snug my little ones!


----------



## Tory123

Very sorry to hear about the bfn. I know nothing we can say will take away the dissapointment. I was just reading about Fern Britton and she was succesful on her fourth try at IVF with twins. 

Im only on day 3 of injecting and already feel some of the symptoms. Feel very emotional it may just be coincidence.

Take care girls x


----------



## Twopeas

so sorry about all the :bfn:
I have just started my first shot tonight. very excited
Sending lots of baby dust to all the ladies out there:dust:


----------



## Gracy 004

Mummy and brumbar - so sorry about bfn's :hugs::hugs::hugs: That just sucks. No one on this thread has been having much fun hey? Tansey and mrs R any news yet? Any news heres hoping? 

Well i'm pupo. Thought i would be more excited but i have to be honest it doesnt seem to be working for anyone and cant really see why i would be any different :shrug:Bit negative of me i know but i cant help feeling this way.

From our 9 embies we are currently on day 5, they called it extended culture or something. We have two grade 1's, 3 grade 2's , 3 grade 3's and a grade 4.
So they put one of the grade ones back, i would have liked 2 but they strongly were against it and DH was like we should do what they say, so i did.
Now they are going to leave the others for another day or 2 and see how they get on and freeze any grade 1's or 2's. They said the reason for the extended culture was that on day 3 they all almost looked exactly the same and there was no way of telling them apart, then by today some were clearly different. Also they are really against multiple pregnancies so this is another reason. They said they will put two back next time if we want, i'm thinking i dont want a next time! So the dreaded TWW begins....


----------



## HeresHoping

Good luck with the 2WW Gracy x 
The news here is... I am still bleeding - not a lot but its always there. I did the cheapie poundshop test this morning(actually did 2) and it looks like the chemicals are saying I am still pregnant - it was a faint line but it was there and it was consistant between the 2 tests. Not sure what it should have looked like on the cheapie test so don't know if I have proven anything or not.....


----------



## MrsR32

Sammy, Mummy and Brum, I'm so sorry you all had BFNs, I really wanted this to be a super lucky round and all of us get good news (daft I know as that was highly unlikely but I didn't want to think about any of us not getting there). 

I feel very guilty typing this now but I think I can cautiously announce my :bfp:, I did a clearblue yesterday (4 days before OTD) and got a very strong line - as dark, if not darker than the control line! I'm going to get a digi to do on Friday (OTD) so I just hope it sticks. Very paranoid at the moment.


----------



## MrsR32

HH, hang in there, only another 2 days until your retest. Sounds like the bleeding's slowing down which can only be a good sign if tests are still coming up positive?


----------



## HeresHoping

Thats great news MrsR!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsR32 said:


> Sammy, Mummy and Brum, I'm so sorry you all had BFNs, I really wanted this to be a super lucky round and all of us get good news (daft I know as that was highly unlikely but I didn't want to think about any of us not getting there).
> 
> I feel very guilty typing this now but I think I can cautiously announce my :bfp:, I did a clearblue yesterday (4 days before OTD) and got a very strong line - as dark, if not darker than the control line! I'm going to get a digi to do on Friday (OTD) so I just hope it sticks. Very paranoid at the moment.

Dont feel guilty, thats great... whether you did or didnt get a BFP it doesnt change my situation so i'm stoked for you! Happy & Healthy 9 months!

I'm ok, the FET is behind me and im on CD 4.... i think the FET's are pretty rubbish and would not hold out much hope if i had another done although i hear of people getting BFP's from them of course... :hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

Mrs R! woo hoo!!!:happydance::happydance: I actually had a really good feeling about your BFP since you said the embryologist squealed with delight at how good they were.


----------



## brumbar

great news MrsR! 
really really pleased for you! I hope it's only good news from now on!!!!!
and better luck to the rest of us next time...
I think probably luck has a lot to do with this as both Mummy and I had 2x grade one put back in....

Gracy, congrats on being pupo! sticky dust to you!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats MrsR32. Don't feel guilty. I'll admit it's hard to read but I'm still really happy for you. I guess the embryologist was right when one got stuck in the tube! 

I had a grade 1 and a grade 2 put back in I think. I think it's all a lottery to be honest.

The :witch: is here today, bright red and angry. Clinic is still insisting I wait until thurs and keep taking pessaries which is gross putting them up there lol. It's bound to be negative as all tests have been. 

Hereshoping - the clinic said virtually everyone woman during treatment bleeds at some time so you should be ok fingers crossed.

Me and brum will live to fight another day. Best sign myself off to another thread soon. Once I get my follow up appointment. 

Just gota find the money, fit it in with work and get my strength back to not be scared of more failure now :(


----------



## ANGEL223

Im so sorry girls. This whole thing just seems to be hit and miss. The more i read peoples stories on here, the more convinced i am that it's all down to luck. I hope you can all move forward and get BFPs next time.

Congrats of couse on the BFPs and best wishes to everyone still going through the process.


----------



## wish2bmama

congrats on being PUPO Gracy!

And Congrats MrsR! 

And in there HH!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Congratulations MrsR32!!! I was so thrilled to hear your news!! That's fantastic!

Wish2bmama & Tansey & Gracy how are you finding the dreaded 2ww??!

HH, how are you getting on today?
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Mummy, Brumbar how are you doing? Hope you're ok. What are the next steps for you?

Sammy, hope the new cycle's going well

xx


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone, one day down, 13 to go:growlmad:
I have a question to ask of people who have gone through this cos i am really worried.... (nothing new there :wacko:). Since about 5 or 6 hours post embryo transfer yesterday, i have been having some pretty serious cramping. Has anyone else had this? Could it be a side effect of the progesterone pessaries? It varies from quite mild and dull to quite sharp and strong like AF, it even woke me up last night. Theres no way it can be implantation yet so i dont like it at all. Then i read somewhere on the internet that if cramping occurs soon after ET the embryo can be expelled from the uterus!!! Any ideas?

Also i have been told to take a tablet called progynova twice a day as well, any ideas what that could be for?


----------



## MissAma

Why is there no way it could be implantation hon? You had a blastie, probably a hatching one when you got it back in and when they place them, as you saw, they put them on the thickest, most cozy corner of your uterus. It can absolutely have latched right away!

In fact even with my 3 day and a half ones I had cramps from the next day till week 6. 

Not sure about the Progynova, isn't it estrogen? Googled it?

Sorry about the BFNs ladies... :(

Sammy awesome you are already going again!

MrsR32 - well done!

CurlySue, my fellow NMAer! Fingers very crossed for you!


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi Everyone,

Am still hanging in thanks - still bleeding a bit - did another CBDigi test today (as requested by my accupunctuist) so am still coming up as pregnant. Got an other accupuncture session(or something - my Chinese Doc wants to try something with burning sticks!) this evening - the reason I had to test again today so she would know what she was dealing with etc.
I have to do yet another test tomorrow and then call the Clinic either way - was so nervous today doing the test my hands were shaking... 

I will keep you posted!


----------



## MrsR32

HH, that's really positive news. Your acu sounds like he knows what he's talking about so the session tonight should help you to relax and could help with calming things down. Fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## MrsR32

Sorry, meant "she"!


----------



## Twopeas

So sorry about all the :bfn:
I have just started my first shot tonight. very excited
Sending lots of baby dust to all the ladies out there:dust:[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrsR32

I've just read something about chemical pregnancies and now I'm really paranoid. Does anyone know what the chances are of an early positive test turning out to be a chemical? I did another test this morning which was still positive but the whole thing (control line included) was fainter - probably due to lack of wee because I'd got up a couple of times in the night! Aah, really wish I hadn't tested early now.


----------



## CurlySue

Well I am back from my egg collection. They retrieved 22 eggs. 23 and we would have been looking at FET in three months time. 20-22 is the absolute maximum this hospital allows for. They don't even allow for one extra. 

I was kept in for two hours afterwards and put on a drip to try to prevent the onset of OHSS. I am in the high risk bracket, now, so it is still 'up in the air' as to whether embryo transfer will be able to take place but if all goes well and if nothing flares up in the meantime it should be okay. 

Couldn't believe it when I woke up and they told me they got 22, especially when they said one more and it would've been all over until I recovered. 

Fingers crossed everything will remain okay...


----------



## MrsR32

Wow CurlySue, 22! Fantastic, and great that it wasn't that one more! Fingers crossed for the next few days then x


----------



## wish2bmama

thats great news curlysue!


----------



## CurlySue

Couldn't have handled FET after all this. It's been such an awful cycle and to then have to wait three months with a reduced chance would've just done me in.


----------



## HeresHoping

Amazing! x


----------



## wish2bmama

MrsR, I don't know much about chemical pregnancies... but I do know that some bleeding is common in early pregnancy. Sounds like you have a great acu! :) I have everything crossed for you hun! xx

I am HATING the 2ww! My otd is one week from today! I almost can't handle it. LOL


----------



## brumbar

Mrs R...don't panic hun!!!!! 
Curly Sue!!!! you rock girl! nice one!!!!
...hmmm plans.....I've got a follow up appointment this Friday... and I'll ask them to put me on Prednisolone, Clexane, baby aspirin from ET next time to help with potential immune issues...
P.S... AF finally arrived... she's behaving well so far no pain or anything.....


----------



## wish2bmama

Brum, tons of luck and good thoughts for you on your follow up! Can you tell me more about the steroids after ET? It can help with immune issues? I have immune issues...


----------



## brumbar

don't know much hun...just know that they give you Prednisolone, Clexane, baby aspirin from ET to help with potential issues - Pred is a steroid and some clinics use it for for immune issues...and the other two are for blood thinning. * The following is not a proven fact- just some research !!!!* I just want to be on the safe side next time as some reasearchers are suggesting that autoimmune issues can prevent implantation and early embrio development... I posted more in a separate thread below :https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ing-disorders-killer-cells-privately-uk.htmlI 
I the reason I'm concerned is that I have endo and they are suggesting that endo sufferes may have autoimmune antibodies.
*Please ladies, don't panic... this is just some research!!!!*
xxx
btw , what immune issues have you got hun? - have you mentioned this to your consultant?


----------



## wish2bmama

Yes, they know about them. I have PCOS, hypothyroidism, and Lichen Sclerosis. A vaginal skin issue I was born with that will leave me with no vagina in a few years. It's so painful. The whole area litteraly shrinks. I have no "inner lips". But anyway, that is also an autoimmune disease. Hrm. I think they gave me steroids. I will check


----------



## wish2bmama

Okay, yes.. They gave me Methylprednisolone and antibiotics for 4 days after EC. But not ET. Hm

Edit: Also, I just realized that might have been TMI... :blush: :blush:


----------



## brumbar

sorry you have this condition hun..... :-( 
Funny enough I was told to stop the antibiotic on day of transfer so I only took it for 2days.... Brrrr.... Clinics!


----------



## tansey

Ladies I started spotting and have had slight AF feelings and this is normal for me at 9DPO - am gitted as thought it would be different on progesterone. Feel very low now.


----------



## wish2bmama

Tansey, that could be a very good sign! I have the same feeling at 8dpo (5dp3dt).


----------



## tansey

wish2bmama - if this was a different pattern to my normal cycle I wouldn't be upset.
I'm sorry to read about your condition hun - you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, I'm sorry Tansey. :hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

Tansey, is there any chance it could be implantation? God, I don't even know why I ask that because I always hated it when people suggested it to me (I used to think it clutching at straws) but the timing would be pretty much dead-on.


----------



## tansey

CS the timing is right for implantation and I hope it is but it is just like my typical cycle in timings. On another site they were all hoping for IB I was like :grr:


----------



## CurlySue

It's always done my head in, Tansey, which is why I was reluctant to say it, but with an assisted cycle you can't really count it was a 'normal' cycle. Normal symptoms can kind of go out of the window, if that makes sense. 

I remember when I got pregnant with my last IVF I felt implantation. I never believed it possible and it used to do my head in when people went on about that, too, but I woke up with this excruciating pain one morning and the following morning the test was positive. The timing was right and it was like AF was well and truly there. It was a weird one. 

Hope it's IB. I won't patronise you and go on about it (all this "It's only 14dpo, you still might get pregnant, it's not all over" when we know full well it is - wellmeaning but indeed patronising) because I think we're all past that, at this point, aren't we?


----------



## HeresHoping

I'm afraid I can't give you any advice Tansey - at this stage every grumble and niggle feels like AF but I think half of it is in my head.... On the positive side I have been reading up on early preg. bleeding/spotting and its not all necessarly bad news. Pain in the @ss that it is I am afraid all we can do is wait and see :hugs:

MrsR - as far as I know all pregnancies are considered chemical until they get to 6 weeks when they can show up on a scan i.e. heartbeat. once you get past that it is considered a clinicial pregnancy. So basicially a chemicial pregnancy is a true pregnancy - the next stage being advancing to a clinicial pregnancy.

Hope Everyone is doing ok and surviving without going insane x.


----------



## tansey

Thanks ladies :hug:

HH good luck tomorrow retesting! :dust:


----------



## wish2bmama

Good luck tomorrow HH!


----------



## BigFoot1980

Good luck for testing today HH!
Tansey hope everything turns out fine.

I have a question, I had a scan on the 25th after stimming for five days and have another one tomorrow. Today I am having watery CM like I do before ovulation. I am afraid I may ovulate on my own. What should I do?

Thanks

xxx


----------



## CurlySue

That's normal, Bigfoot. I had THE most EWCM you could imagine. It's because there is a Hell of a lot of estrogen in your body due to the stim injections. If there wasn't EWCM that would be more unusual.


----------



## HeresHoping

Bigfoot - EWCM - Egg-White Cervical Mucus is quite normal (I just don't think any of us had been warned before it happened to us!!!)


----------



## CurlySue

Just had embryologist call. Of 22 eggs 15 fertilised but 2 abnormally so we have 13 growing in the lab until Saturday. They'll phone on Saturday morning and it will be a Saturday or Monday transfer. 

13. Unlucky number?


----------



## HeresHoping

Never unlucky - the more the merrier! x


----------



## tansey

CS it is a fantastic number! :dust:

HH any news? :dust:


----------



## HeresHoping

Waiting for the Clinic to get back to me before I gave an update but you asked so.....

still Sticking... :bfp:


----------



## tansey

HH that's great! They should be doing bloods to see if they are rising and a scan could show something soon! :dust:


----------



## BigFoot1980

CurlySue said:


> That's normal, Bigfoot. I had THE most EWCM you could imagine. It's because there is a Hell of a lot of estrogen in your body due to the stim injections. If there wasn't EWCM that would be more unusual.

Thanks! Phew! I can breathe now! This is my only shot at IVF for a while due to money issues and I am really nervous.

xxx


----------



## brumbar

aww ladies lots going on! I also freaked out BF.... that wet feeling down there wasn't very pleasant... now I know why babies cry when they wet themselves!

CurlySue!!!! - well done!!!

Tansey hun, hope its an IB hun!!!!

how's the TWW going ladies?????


----------



## MrsR32

HH - that's great news, when are you going to have a scan or blood test to confirm?

I'm feeling totally paranoid at the moment, OTD is tomorrow and I've got AF cramps which started last night (couldn't sleep for worrying about it). Please keep your fingers crossed for me that AF stays away and I get the magic words on my CBDigi tomorrow morning!


----------



## BigFoot1980

brumbar said:


> aww ladies lots going on! I also freaked out BF.... that wet feeling down there wasn't very pleasant... now I know why babies cry when they wet themselves!

:haha: So true!


----------



## wish2bmama

Great news HH!

I have my fingers crossed mrsR! :hugs:

Ugh, the tww is just killing me.. I want to test, but I am so scared of a bfn. I had some AF like cramping yesterday. And the bbs are sore. It's hard knowing what is me, and what is the hormones I am taking. I'm 6dp3dt


----------



## HeresHoping

No mention of blood work but my scan is scheduled for June 15th - any sooner and there will be nothing to see. Basically I have been told if there is any more heavy bleeding I should retest a couple of days later as if I MC then the hormone level would have dropped within those couple of days to show a BFN...

Am all nervous and excited (but more nervous) - So fingers crossed.

Thanks for the good wishes x

Hope everyone is doing ok... :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

I caved.. :bfn:

I can't help but be so hurt.


----------



## HeresHoping

I still don't know what is me, the drugs, or whatever is going on. You still have a week - I tested a week early because I had just spotted and it came up:bfn:, 7 days later it was :bfp:. I intentionally didn't test again before OTD because I didn't think I could handle the rollercoaster everyday.


----------



## Sammy2009

BigFoot1980 said:


> Good luck for testing today HH!
> Tansey hope everything turns out fine.
> 
> I have a question, I had a scan on the 25th after stimming for five days and have another one tomorrow. Today I am having watery CM like I do before ovulation. I am afraid I may ovulate on my own. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> xxx

I am on day 6 (not taken injection today yet) of stimms and I have been having loads and loads of CM for the past 2-3 days... its normal. :hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

still cramping, cramping, cramping :growlmad: Surely this cant be right? Anyone else have this? 

Wishtobemama - hopefully a false negative, it is very early days :flower:When is OTD? 

Any news anywhere else? tansey did the spotting go away? 
Hope everyone is ok, have a nice weekend. Glad everyones stimming is going well :flower:


----------



## tansey

Spotting bright red now - can't stop crying.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Tansey - could be implantation... Don't forget HH bled and look at her. It's certainly not over so do not shed anymore tears until you know. You still have 6 days left so you're only half way.


----------



## HeresHoping

Tansey, I cried too for a full 2 days.... I had 2 days of what I thought was AF 'proper' and at that point I had given up. The bleeding had lessened by the OTD but basically I have been spotting or bleeding in one form or another for the past 11 days (since 7dpt) (and still am but only tiny amount) but so far so good...


----------



## wish2bmama

Gracy 004 said:


> still cramping, cramping, cramping :growlmad: Surely this cant be right? Anyone else have this?
> 
> Wishtobemama - hopefully a false negative, it is very early days :flower:When is OTD?
> 
> Any news anywhere else? tansey did the spotting go away?
> Hope everyone is ok, have a nice weekend. Glad everyones stimming is going well :flower:

Me too! I am cramping! Also, yesterday I noticed my bbs are sore on the sides. This is new! And last night I had a .. "wet dream"... I woke up and was like, oh no. I hope that did harm anything. 

Oh no Tansey, :hugs: The girls are right though, you sitll have time until your OTD.


----------



## brumbar

wish2bmama...this sounds really good hun!!!!
tansey.... fingers x-ed hun!!!
x


----------



## wish2bmama

How is everyone? :)

I am trying to figure out if my symptoms are the progesterone shots or are real sypmtoms. I have tons of CM.. not sure if that is the progesterone or not. Tender bbs on the sides, some light cramping. 

How are you doing Gracy?


----------



## Gracy 004

hi ladies. I am feeling so so low. The cramping is so bad that i have rushed to the loo at least three times tampon in hand, it feels exactly like nasty AF coming. Yesterday i was out shopping with DH and told him i just got my period and ran to the loo when i came back (no af) he was waiting white faced. He insisted on going home then, and spent the rest of the day upset. I am so absorbed in myself that i forget how hard this is for him too, especially as he feels responsible as so far our problem is male factor. I am 5dp4dt, so 9 dpo which is too early for af i know but last time when i interferred down there the month of the hsg af was an entire week early. I have basically spent 2 days searching for stories of people who got bfps with such cramps and there are a lot of stories of it but it doesnt make me feel reassured 
I have slightly tender breasts as well but they have been that way since the day after the trigger so i dont have any clues there.
That crinone is horrible stuff, i think the symptoms of that have been the worst out of everything, even the stims! I think this low feeling may be related to that because in the side effects thing it says may cause feelings of extreme sadness. 
Well sorry that was a bit of a rant but dont really know what else to do


----------



## Gracy 004

Good luck with testing wish2bmama! Have you tested again? We really need some good news on this thread! Mrs R everything still ok? Tansey, any news?


----------



## wish2bmama

aW gracy.. I'm sorry to hear you are low. But I am can tell you about my last bfp. I had AF like cramps, like realy af type cramps. And I would think AF would come so I ran to the bathroom only to find CM in my panties. And my bbs weren't that sore at all. And I tested and it was a bfp!! I ended up losing the baby, but I still had your exact story. Try to keep your chin up hun :hugs: :hugs:

I haven't tested again yet. I am just too scared of another BFN.. you are right, we need some good news on this thread.


----------



## cazd

Oh gracy :hugs: I just came over to get some advice from you guys but i read what you're goin through. It sounds awful. But it's great that your mans right there with you. Hey... Remember loads of ladies get af pains and lose loads of blood that they think they've had a period but they stay pregnant. Hang in there :hugs:
how do thedrugs affect cycles?
And what's crinone gel? Is that the progesterone stuff? how's it affecting you?
I'll be on that too next week .....

I'm a little behind still... On day 5 of stimming. I'm wondering.... What's a good number of follicles? Anyone know the follicle to baby ratios?!


----------



## cazd

And we haven't spoken before but I've just caught up with your goings on and Tansey... My heart goes out to you. But apparently when u get pregnant yr uterus starts to stretch on it's own and that can feel like af cramps.
Well just a few days to go till the official test date. Good luck!


----------



## Gracy 004

Thanks cazd, yeah the crinone is the progesterone stuff. I am having an awful time with it, basically every side effect in the pamphlet i have!
Sore boobs (quite mild) - I know this is not due to preg cause i had them before the transfer
Bloating, cramping, dizziness, insomnia, getting up 2-3 times a night to wee, and what can only be described as sort of a 'bum' pain. Its weird in the leaflet they call it perineal pain its sort of like an acheing pressure down there... plus real feelings of sadness, cos the two week wait is not bad enough, have to have this crap that makes you feel awful. The other problem with this stuff is that it mimics all the pregnancy symptoms so i think oohh is that something good, then i refer to the leaflet and sure enough its top of the side effects list!

But... you will most probably be fine with it! Lots of people have no side effects at all from it, i just think my body responds a lot to stuff like this, i only did my stims for 6 days rather than 11 cos body went into overdrive.

Not sure what a good follie count is really. They do stress quality not quantity but at the same time if you have a scan and have 20+ ready to go you would be cheering, the only prob with that is that you will be at a higher risk of OHSS so its a tough one. I had 10 follies, from that i got 14 eggs but only 9 were mature and able to be used.


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, I got my :bfp: this morning!! With a FRER! OMG OMG

PLEASE Sticky little one... I am freaking out right now. I'm soo happy yet sooo scared history will repeat itself. My ovaries really hurt too. DH doesn't want to know until after the beta incase I M/C.

Perhaps this will bring some luck to the thread?


----------



## Gracy 004

Wish2bmama!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations! Thats fantastic news, i am very happy for you :happydance:
So was that a BFP 8dp3dt (11dpo)? I am definately not testing until then.....


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks Gracy! I am 9dp3dt, so 12dpo. And it was BFN on 10dpo. So I was shocked. 

I am also being very cautious with it... But yay! I am think implantation happened around 8dpo. That's when the cramping started. And my CM didn't start until 9dpo, same with the sore bbs.


----------



## BigFoot1980

wish2bmama said:


> Well, I got my :bfp: this morning!! With a FRER! OMG OMG
> 
> PLEASE Sticky little one... I am freaking out right now. I'm soo happy yet sooo scared history will repeat itself. My ovaries really hurt too. DH doesn't want to know until after the beta incase I M/C.
> 
> Perhaps this will bring some luck to the thread?

congrats hun! so happy for u! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats wish2bmama!


----------



## brumbar

Congrats Wish2bmama! X


----------



## cazd

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!

I know probably won't want to scream it to the world - just in-case.... so I'll do it for you

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## wish2bmama

:D thanks cazd! :dance:


----------



## cazd

So how do you feel? can you believe it? ha - what a daft question!
I can just imagine that its a bit like a dream... after everything you've been through...

Can I ask for your advice... is it better to test early and then again - or... would you reckon its better to wait....?
or is the bfp even more exciting 'cos you've seen a bfn?
Is the rollercoaster fun or is it best just to stay away from the sticks?

What're you going to do today? 
Ha - I guess you could stay at home - totally motionless sos not to shake the baby loose!


----------



## wish2bmama

cazd said:


> So how do you feel? can you believe it? ha - what a daft question!
> I can just imagine that its a bit like a dream... after everything you've been through...
> 
> Can I ask for your advice... is it better to test early and then again - or... would you reckon its better to wait....?
> or is the bfp even more exciting 'cos you've seen a bfn?
> Is the rollercoaster fun or is it best just to stay away from the sticks?
> 
> What're you going to do today?
> Ha - I guess you could stay at home - totally motionless sos not to shake the baby loose!

Haha, I think it still feels like a dream. I think I will feel better when the first blood work comes back, and then doubles the second. 

Erm, I hated getting the BFN. If I could go back, I would wait until at least 12dpo. :thumbup: The rollercoster was just aweful. 

Haha, I am def. chilling out at home. I haven't done the dishes since the bfp! :haha:. I'm not risking anything this time!


----------



## HeresHoping

Great news Wish2bemama! x


----------



## MrsR32

Congrats Wish2bmama!! x


----------



## tansey

Hi all, 
I tested today and BFN as expected. I also have fresh red spotting (was browny) and feel like AF is truley on her way. Because I had my crying session for 2 days when I started spotting I'm not as bad as you would think. Also started planning for next cycle.
So I wish you all luck whatever stage you are at and I will still try and keep up with you all.
Tansey xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats wish2bmama!

Tansey - I'm so sorry hun, I know what you're going through. I can't remember if you have frosties or not but I hope you can start again soon. I have my follow up appt tomorrow. It's a bit surreal that it hasn't worked and I'm slowly used to the idea now. Time heals that's all I can say and :hugs: to you words don't help at a time like this.

Gd luck to everyone else x


----------



## cazd

Oh lord the ups and downs of ivf. It's awful.
So sorry Tansey :hugs:

wish2b... Thanks for the testing advice. If I get that far I'll get oh to hide the sticks.


----------



## tansey

No frosties either!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

sorry tansey :( we're in the same boat I guess. It's a hard pill to swallow. I was seriously upset for about a week and now I am sad but coming to terms with it. Essentially it's like grieving so get it all out, cry, do whatever you need to in order to try and recover and try and move on from it. at the moment i am scared to try again for fear of it failing again. i used to be so happy with my lot and find it hard to remember that sometimes. its a rough journey this ivf!


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: I am so sorry Tansey... :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone
Wish2bmama, congratulations honey, that is absolutely fantastic news, gosh I bet you are on top of the world, I'm so happy for you.

Tansey, I am so sorry, I hope your lovely DH is looking after you.

Hi everyone else, hope you're all good
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

thanks summer! How are you? Looks like you are starting FET really soon! Yay!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks hun, yeah fingers crossed! I'm going for a scan on Friday to see if that fluid has gone, if so I'll have my down reg injection then and there and then 2 weeks after start the oestrogen tablets then hopefully will look to do the transfer last week in June! Feels great to be moving again.

How are you feeling? Is it sinking in?!!
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

OH that's wonderful! The last week of June! I hope the fluid is gone, FX.

I feel okay. It's hard to tell what symptoms are me and which are the pregesterone shots. BUT I am having this big craving for cheese balls... :rofl:

I don't really think I'm letting it sink in totally until I see the HCG levels double. My DH still doesn't want to know until after the bloods tomorrow. He's more scared than I am! :rofl::


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone, i think i will just about be the last person to test in the may thread?
Tansey, so sorry about bfn :hugs::hugs:
Curlysue - congrats on being PUPO :flower:
Well i am too afraid to test. I am at the end of 12dpo and have no symptoms except this horrible cramping. I am not feeling hopeful as i am sure i would feel something by now... I am gonna test friday night - 14dpo at least then if it is BFN i wont have to worry about going to work on sat.

On the up side we did get a letter from the clinic saying that we have 4 blasties on ice :happydance:That was a relief to me because EC was almost two weeks ago and they didnt let us know so i assumed they didnt make it. So we've got a good backup plan and it also makes me have more faith in the transferred embie cos that was the best of the lot and the others made it so hopefully this one did something in there too. Arggghh the waiting is killing me...
I only have one FRER though so i have to wait to be sure it will be a true answer, 48 hours to go! unless stupid af arrives!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think you're gona get a BFP gracy i just have a feeling. Cramping is a good sign I think. 

Goodluck x


----------



## Gracy 004

Thanks mummy but I wish I shared your confidence. After the last round of cramps my cervix position has dropped really low and its kind of flatter? Sorry tmi.I think I read that is a sure sign af is on the way does anyone know about this? Also if I go and test at 12 dpo , it's 9 pm at night, what are the chances of a false negative do you think?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm not sure about cervix position, I think everyone is different. I've seen lots of ladies get a bfp 9dp3dt so 12dpo. I've also seen a few get some at 10 or 11days past transfer. I see you ahd a 5 day one so are you 7dp5dt? If that's the case I would test, 5 day blast usually show up sooner....


----------



## Gracy 004

Umm I think I got mixed up, I had a 4 day transfer, I didn't realize the day of ec was not counted as day 1. So I am 8dp4dt. I will test in morn with Fmu if no af when I wake up.


----------



## Gracy 004

How r you feeling mummy? Are you planning another cycle? At the moment I feel like if this is bfn I wouldn't feel strong enough for another one, but then again our clinic makes us wait one normal cycle in between so we'd be looking at July. Hope you are hanging in there anyway. I do feel like this wasn't the luckiest of threads, I sure hope the June ladies put some more bfp's in.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm sure there's more people on here that are due to test soon or did i imagine that? I'm ok sad but slowly adjusting to reality. I am planning another cycle. I will be starting at the end of August. our clinic makes us wait 2 normal cycles as results show any sooner than that and they reckon it affect egg quality. I didn't have any frosties so can't do that so gota start from scratch. 

My AF arrived before the OTD so at least you know your AF hasn't turned up yet. Everyone's different of course and the pessaries can delay it but your signs seem good so stay positive it's only over once its officially a bfn.

Good luck :) xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi all,

Gonna update while i can... our laptop is screwed and its not easy to update from work with a bright purple webpage saying Baby and Bump on it and IVF and all that stuff when work dont know i am having treatment!

Well this cycle failed as i understimmed. I decided to cancel the cycle myself with only two follies of 20 and 22mm on the right ovary and not much happening on the left (think that one passed out due to pressure! ) It was not worth continuing with two follies and we all know the fert rate and then two transferred and then one or two do not work... la la la. So we have been offered a free IUI (i class this as compensation for the fact that i tried) The sperm will be washed and spun and the best inserted back into me right near the eggs this Friday. Therefore the sperm will not have to travel and will be where they should be. I was told there is a chance of twins since I have two large follies and I will ovulate naturally. Normally people only produce one follie when they naturally ovulate but because I have been stimmed there are two (or more normally) The eggs of course will not now be taken out they will pop out during ovulation and the sperm will be right there waiting for them By Friday I should be in the 2WW again.

If this doesnt work then they will start a new protocol with increased meds and Menopur added on my next bleed (they dont believe in messing around waiting in this hospital it seems!) so i have been given a new protocol and prescription in case this does not work and I call them on the first day of bleed.... as normal. 

I am not sure at this stage whether I will or will not go straight into the fresh cycle since we have a two week holiday booked in Cyprus at the end of August and its a bit close to all that. I may give myself a break and start the new protocol September, I dont know... i am unsure. I think i will just see if this IUI works first.

So ladies... one time in my life i was asking for advice on IVF, then FET and now IUI.... will be a bloody expert on all this one day!

Anyone had IUI and its worked lol? (you gotta laugh havent you? All this Bulls**t is just not normal in order to have a baby! 

I'm going to have to repost this in another thread so if you read it then try not to fall asleep... i have updated my Diary with a few extra details if anyone wants a read... Good luck everyone


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> I'm sure there's more people on here that are due to test soon or did i imagine that? I'm ok sad but slowly adjusting to reality. I am planning another cycle. I will be starting at the end of August. our clinic makes us wait 2 normal cycles as results show any sooner than that and they reckon it affect egg quality. I didn't have any frosties so can't do that so gota start from scratch.
> 
> My AF arrived before the OTD so at least you know your AF hasn't turned up yet. Everyone's different of course and the pessaries can delay it but your signs seem good so stay positive it's only over once its officially a bfn.
> 
> Good luck :) xx


Hi mummy... hope your ok! :hugs:

Sorry i have not been in touch... i fell awful but the lappy has died and gone to PC heaven and i can only update from work (next to impossible most of the time with these nosey feckers! lol) :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Sammy, wondered where you were! So sorry the stims failed :( god this thread has not been particularly lucky so far! I haven't got a clue about IUI I'm afraid! Good luck with it tho I hope it works this time! least you can continue trying for a bit longer, I gota wait until end of august *sigh* hoping for a frigging miracle by then! :rofl: 

I hope it works for you but if not we're prob be cycle buddies again :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

so sorry to hear that Sammy :hugs:

well, my beta was today. 270! Next test is friday. I am sooo hoping it doubles. I am living proof that no bfp by 11dpo doesn't mean anything! :)


----------



## brumbar

Hey ladies! Gracy... We had enough BFNs on here girl....... You're getting a BFP...! Cramping is a good sign!
Sammy... Sorry you under stimmed hun... You were on the short protocol, is this right? What dose were your stims hun???? 
I was sick for a couple of days so wasn't around for a bit. Had my immune tests done today on the NHS so waiting for the results..... Who knows when...
Pre treatment appointment on the 14 June .... Hoping to start (money depending) late July.... and really want for consultant to add Prednisolone and clexane to my protocol.... Speaking of which i'll be doing the next ICSI go on a long protocol so i'll be down regulating and sticking in a slightly higher dose of Gonal.... No particular reason as she was quite happy with my response on a short mild protocol ... We just decided to give the long one a go but she won't be pushing the doses too high.... 
Xxxx
Great new on beta Wish2bmama! X


----------



## wish2bmama

FX the tests get back soon Brumbar! That sounds like a good plan for next cycle. :)


----------



## MissAma

Oh Brumbar, you're going again soon chick, that's great. I think LP after SP is a good idea, in particular if you are not waiting for 3-4 cycles anyhow. That's because the Ovaries are under huge stress during this and it takes them forever to return to normal and have a fresh start (for instance mine are still inflamed and filled with follicles NOW) unless you shut them down properly with the down regulating. Having a great feeling about your cycle!

Sammy -sorry to hear that this turn didn't go to plan. I think IUI rates are comparable to FET!

Gracy - As I told you many times before, you ARE getting a BFP, in fact I'd reckon both caught! Let us know when you tested today, I'll be refreshing for news.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think CurlySue is due to test soon too? How are you?

i'm going from a long protocol to a short protocol this time. Weird how we've both been changed brum! I will start end of august :cry: wish it was july but work just doesn't allow it. Still can't complain too much without my work we couldn't afford it and would be screwed.


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi all. Brumbar and Mummy i am glad u have got another cycle in the pipeline.
Sammy good luck with the IUI, sorry about the stims that sux but your clinic seems very pro-active so thats good. Have you ever had an IUI before? 

Well 2 x FRER and a digi both say :bfp:! Last night after being on here at 12dpo the cramps got really intense and the yucky lumps of crinone that come out all too frequently turned like a pink tinged colour. had a big cry and told DH it would all be over in the morning then i did the FRER so there would be no doubt and there was a faint but clearly visible line. So first thing this morning raced to supermarket and bought a digi and another FRER, both positive with fmu, FRER still light though. I hope this is for real and not some crap chemical or something cos other than cramps i feel completely normal.

Thanks everyone for your encouragement, i am generally a pretty negative person :blush: so your kind words have really helped me


----------



## wish2bmama

Gracy!!! This is wonderful!!!! :dance: The pink tinge sounds like IB and I have cramps too. They got a little more intense yesterday actually. 

Digis test at 50miu! Will you have a blood test in a few days?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats gracy, see I knew it would be :)


----------



## tansey

Congrats Gracy!


----------



## MissAma

Hehehe told you so! If you don't think I'm too far from your dates I'd be up for being bump buddies once you confirm it with bloods at the clinic. Aww both you and wish2bmama are on your next 2ww to scan! Bless, that's the most nerve wrecking time!

Congratulations and have a happy and healthy 8 months!


----------



## BigFoot1980

Congratulations Gracy!!!
xxx


----------



## CurlySue

MummyIwanabe said:


> I think CurlySue is due to test soon too? How are you?
> 
> i'm going from a long protocol to a short protocol this time. Weird how we've both been changed brum! I will start end of august :cry: wish it was july but work just doesn't allow it. Still can't complain too much without my work we couldn't afford it and would be screwed.

Only 5dp3dt so equivalent of 8dpo. No symptoms whatsoever and stark white negative tests - other than nasty evaps on internet cheapies. I know it's early but I'm just not feeling it, you know?


----------



## BigFoot1980

Its still early days CS! 
xxx


----------



## BigFoot1980

I have a sillly question to ask :blush: . I have started my utrogestan that is supposed to be taken from down there. I am really worried I am not putting them in properly. I mean how deep are they supposed to go? 

xxx


----------



## brumbar

BF, I used to stick them as far as my finger goes.... No idea how far that is... Lol
CS.... 8dpo... Way toooooooooooo early hun!
Gracy! Congrats hun! Soooo happy for you Xxx 
Mummy.... that switch is really funny... Consultant just did it to give it a go, she didn't think it would be better or worse... Are they changing your dose? 150 is very little and 11eggs on that dose is great on any protocol if you ask me.... I had only 9 and she was still pleased! Still no idea on the immunes... But that's NHS for you 
love to all!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I don't know what dose, he mentioned 75 menopur one day then 150 another day and so on i think.... He reckons it might improve quality of eggs but perhaps slightly less i duno. I posted a seperate thread to see if anyone had done this before but no one really came back to me so I'll have to try and do more research to see if I think it's right. I mean it's a lot of money and I do trust him but I feel like perhaps they should have put me on it before... 11 eggs isn't as great as lots of girls on here, some got lots and could freeze etc my egg quality was poor apart from the 2 put in :(


----------



## Sammy2009

Gracy 004 said:


> Hi all. Brumbar and Mummy i am glad u have got another cycle in the pipeline.
> Sammy good luck with the IUI, sorry about the stims that sux but your clinic seems very pro-active so thats good. Have you ever had an IUI before?
> 
> Well 2 x FRER and a digi both say :bfp:! Last night after being on here at 12dpo the cramps got really intense and the yucky lumps of crinone that come out all too frequently turned like a pink tinged colour. had a big cry and told DH it would all be over in the morning then i did the FRER so there would be no doubt and there was a faint but clearly visible line. So first thing this morning raced to supermarket and bought a digi and another FRER, both positive with fmu, FRER still light though. I hope this is for real and not some crap chemical or something cos other than cramps i feel completely normal.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your encouragement, i am generally a pretty negative person :blush: so your kind words have really helped me

HUGE CONGRATS HUN!!!!!

Great news.... :happydance:

This is my first IUI (i've had everything else though!)

If it doesnt work then I have a new protocol already for CD 1 and increased meds for IVF. If these procedures both fail then i'm having a well earned break for two months as we go to Cyprus for two weeks end August and then we will start the next protocol in September/October.


----------



## brumbar

MummyIwanabe said:


> I don't know what dose, he mentioned 75 menopur one day then 150 another day and so on i think.... He reckons it might improve quality of eggs but perhaps slightly less i duno. I posted a seperate thread to see if anyone had done this before but no one really came back to me so I'll have to try and do more research to see if I think it's right. I mean it's a lot of money and I do trust him but I feel like perhaps they should have put me on it before... 11 eggs isn't as great as lots of girls on here, some got lots and could freeze etc my egg quality was poor apart from the 2 put in :(

 I know somebody at my clinic who did Gonal F 150- 225- 150 -225... not sure what the aim is but hey ho!


----------



## CurlySue

Got letter off hospital. Three embryos have been frozen. Better than last time when there was none whatsoever. I guess they can only freeze top quality though, or else they'd have 10 embryos for every single patient. They were leaving them until Tuesday so I can only assume the other two are day 6 blastocysts. Since I pretty much know that this cycle is a bust it's nice to know I have back up :(


----------



## MissAma

Well since three of them were top quality 6 day blasts isn't it fair to presume the ones you got in were really sturdy great quality ones too and maybe the cycle is not bust? - No attack on your NMA intended :) I just hope you're wrong!-


----------



## CurlySue

I wish I had that positivity, MissAma, but I only have one embryo in there and I feel absolutely nothing. I would love to think like that, though, that the fact that others made it to blasts meant that the one inside is 'good' too. I just feel nothing :(

We have two 6 day old blasts and one perfect 8 cell day 3 embryo. We could have had that one transferred too. I am so sorry we didn't, now.


----------



## MissAma

I know hon and I know that nothing I say will make you positive and that your defense system is on the go but at the end of the day the beauty of this is that it doesn't matter if we think it worked or not, our NMA or PMA do squat all, the embie will still do what it will or won't do. 

You're coming up to the OTD though (well not coming up fast enough) and you will soon know. My fingers are still crossed for you, it's long overdue!


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone, thanks for your good wishes. Cramping has become milder and i still have no symptoms at 15dpo. Curlysue i dont think you need to worry yet, like is said i feel completely normal too and i got a BFP (please stick!) so try hard not to worry about lack of symptoms.I am still worrying though :blush: I have done 4 hpts and i think i am going to go get some more....
My beta is not scheduled until next wednesday!!! I will definately go insane by then. I dont know why they wait so long, it will be 19dpo.


----------



## Gracy 004

Quick question because i am paranoid.... It couldnt have still been the trigger still at 13dpo? (9dp4dt). I didnt do any tests to make sure it was gone.


----------



## CurlySue

Depends on strength of trigger, Gracy. 5000 is meant to be out after 10 days, 10,000 after 14 days. 

Hope it is okay for you.

I am out. I know I am. This time last year I was easily positive by now. Stark white FRER this morning at the equivalent of 10dpo. No symptoms. Totally negative feeling. We all know our bodies and we know ourselves. I'll go with my gut instinct.


----------



## Gracy 004

Curlysue do you think you got bfp last time at this stage because they put 2 back and this time only one so the hcg is less. I think wish2bmama had bfn at 10 And 11 dpo and then bfp at 12 dpo. I know you are feeling awful but just putting it out there that there us still hope. Hang in there


----------



## wish2bmama

Gracy is right CS. I had a total BFN at 10 and even 11 dpo. And then BFP on 12dpo. XX


----------



## CurlySue

I don't know how to explain it. I just know. Gut instinct, stupidity, who knows?


----------



## brumbar

Hope the gut instinct is wrong CS! X


----------



## MissAma

I wrote those exact same words after my bfn at 10 dpo -maybe Brumbar was reading my diary and can attest- and l was evidently wrong. Hope you are too.


----------



## tickledpink

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in a while but I've kind of moved over to the June thread now... :blush: But i have a question... I'm on CD7 have been down regging for 19 days now. I have my first scan on Wednesday to see when I can start stimms but DH has got me panicking... We were just reading the info on Gonal F and it mentions keeping it in the fridge. The only meds we've been told to keep in the fridge was the one for the final injection, the HCG (Pregnyll??) Or do we keep the Gonal F in the fridge once the vials have been opened? I need to ask the nurse about the quantities I take aswell, because my original nurse was going on holiday so she went through everything with us but that was three weeks ago and I've forgotten. I have two boxes, with two different quantities and not sure if i should be swapping between the two or just injecting different amounts. It looks like they're different strengths so I really need to pay attention to what vial i inject from. Geez, as if i haven't got enough to worry about... i think my head is going to pop! :cry: Oh and DH has been reading the Gonal F info sheet... it says I should start the gonal F within 7 days of your period. I don't even get to have my scan until day 9 so DH is worrying me silly...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I had to keep my Gonal F in the fridge as soon as it arrived. I don't know the answer to the other questions i'm afraid but I hope it's all ok for u :) good luck xx


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi,

Update for the thread:

Finally got someone to listen to me - my gp did some bloods yesterday and the Fertility Unit finally reffered me to EPAS yesterday:
Had a scan today and it confirmed I have MC - but because I am still positive on pregnancy test I have to have another set of bloods tomorrow to confirm my body has taken care of everything cleanly (makes a change my body doing something properly!!!) and the level has dropped again.

So no Baby-on-Board anymore :cry: and can now pick up and move on - at this stage I have grieved 3 times so considering the news I got today I am doing OK. 

Believe it or not its good to know I wasn't going nuts and that I was right. 

We have a follow on appointment with our Consultant on 14th June so 'onwards and upwards...'

I do have a question of anyone who has gone through this before and that is 'How do I help DH....?'

Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh hun I am so sorry for you :( very sad news :cry:


----------



## CurlySue

So sorry, hereshoping. Sometimes one has to wonder if its best to get a negative from the outset just to stop the pain of having and losing.

AF arrived yesterday, 9dp3dt. Tests continue to be negative. Bleeding is red, heavy, clots, the works. I never, ever thought this was going to work.


----------



## tansey

HH so sorry to read this :hugs:. I have had 2 MCs and found the Miscarriage Association leaflets helped me.

https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/ma2006/downloads/Men and miscarriage.pdf


----------



## tansey

CS sorry to read your news too :hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

Sod it, I'm going to Norway next year. I have zero faith in the hospital I've been with twice, now. It comes to something when you get more questions answered via email after one tiny query email than you get from supposed specialists at the hospital that have just treated you :s


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:cry: sorry sue, your af came pretty early! Not a lucky thread this one apart from a couple of peeps. 

Words dont help at a time like this unfortunately. Good to see you've got some frosties tho, it means you can start a bit sooner xx


----------



## brumbar

Gutted for you CS.... sooo sorry .... :cry:


----------



## brumbar

And really sorry to read about your loss Hereshoping....


----------



## wish2bmama

I am so sorry to hear of your loss HH. :hugs:

Sorry CS :hugs:


----------



## MissAma

CS I'm so very gutted for you, I was so rooting for you to be wrong :( I hear great things about the clinics in Norway, when we prospected for our first IVF we had to choose between one of their clinics there and the Spanish clinic we chose. Sometimes I wish we went to Norway! 

HeresHoping that's dreadful, so sorry to hear it...


----------



## caline

CS, sorry to hear you got a BFN :hugs:

hereshoping, sorry for your loss. I've only had a very early mc, but know how devastating that was. DH and I just seemed to get through it by lots of hugging. I know that sounds corny, but its what helped. And talking tons too. :hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

So sorry for your loss HH. :hugs::hugs:
I am gutted for you as well CS :hugs::hugs:
I wish i had something better to say than this but like mummy said there isnt anything that will make you feel better, just be kind to yourselves and let yourself grieve


----------



## cazd

Oh no. I came over to check on you lot. This ivf thing is do shit isn't it.
My heart goes out to you guys :hugs:


----------



## HeresHoping

Thanks everyone - life is pretty much pants at the moment but I know it will get better :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

HeresHoping said:


> Thanks everyone - life is pretty much pants at the moment but I know it will get better :thumbup:

So sorry to hear you news Here's Hoping - thats awful. Wishing you all the best of luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Frindabelle

Hey Everyone, 
not been on for a little while, just to let you know We had a BFN on our second IVF attempt, last NHS go too, so time to save up and go abroad now.
Wishing you lots of love and luck on your journeys where ever they take you. 
xxxx

CS-I'm thinking of going to Norway too.
Bloody Ivf is hard work


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:( :cry: so sorry frindabelle. Will u have a follow up appt to see what they think?


----------



## Frindabelle

Follow up is in the 9th july, seems like so long away really, I've requested my notes so I can go elsewhere if I need too, I could just burst into tears today 

xxx


----------



## tansey

Sorry Frinabelle :hugs: i'm going to Turkey for my next go, was considering Norway though.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

so sorry hun, its bloody hard. How did you find your short protocol? I'm going on this next but worried I wont get many eggs and that the quality wont have improved like it should.

I don't blame you for feeling teary, it was like I was leaking I cried so much and couldn't seem to control it. Time helps that's all I can say and it's good that you didn't have to pay for the 2 rounds. It sucks you have to pay this time tho and it doesn't make it hurt anyless I know.

So what's the deal tansey with turkey? how long do you have to be out there and how much is it? Interested to find out more as We've already paid for one treatment and due to start again and pay in august for another but that's gona be 10k in total for the 2 :cry: 

Ahh this ivf journey sucks and there hasn't been much luck in this thread :( Stick around girlies we will need each other more than ever! x


----------



## caline

So sorry frindabelle :hugs: It is flippin hard work! Almost like a 2nd job but emotionally harder! 

Good luck with going abroad. I would like to do that but hate flying!


----------



## tansey

Mummy - I'm going out for 3weeks in Aug so I get a 3 week hols (1week with Mum and 2weeks with DH). You don't have to go out for that long as you can get scans done at their London clinic. costing about £5000 with ICSI, hotel and flights.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Sounds great! Similar price to what I'll be paying I expect but at least you get a lovely holiday! I'm going to be starting end of august I think so we'll be cycle buddies if you're around the same time!! :) x


----------



## tansey

Mummy I started an August thread come and join us there :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

will do :) :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Girls... I'm 2dp 2day et... And I'm in so much pain. I'm pretty sure it's trapped wind. Is this a side-effect of the pessaries? No sickness or dizziness so probly not OHSS... Just bloatedness and stomach pain.

Please tell me this is normal? I've taken some windeze and peppermint tea....
Xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Its normal I had major trapped wind! It hurt so bad I thought I was going to die lol 

Are you weeing OK? 

There's not much else you can do for wind. I was told its because the follicles are rubbing against the bowel and causing discomfort. Even tho I was gassy and managed to pass it, it was still trapped and it was due to irritation of the bowel :(

Hope it gets better soon but if you're worried call your clinic :) x


----------



## cazd

Thanks so much xxx that makes me feel so much better. It hurt so much earlier... I thought I'd been shot!


----------



## wish2bmama

I had this too! It really sucks. I'm sorry you hurt! Try Fennel tea. I swear by it.


----------



## cazd

Thanks for that tip - I'll pick some up tomorrow. I'm weeing OK but nothings coming from the other end... just the pessaries! hahaha. I'm drinking loads but its so uncomfortable.

Peppermint tea didn't really touch it so I'll pray the fennel does something - thanks :thumbup:


----------



## HeresHoping

Hi Everyone,
Before I move on to another thread here is the latest news from me....
Just back from our &#8216;next-steps&#8217; consult and we are moving straight on to FET.
The consult went well &#8211; FS said it was disappointing about the MC but a really good sign that we got to pregnant and based on that he was a lot more optimistic of success now than before our first cycle (something to do with my eggs being younger that my birth cert says LOL). There is no need to delay the next steps for any physical reasons and as long as I am emotionally ready to fire ahead he is happy to move straight into another cycle. 
DH and I are both still sad and disappointed about the MC but it feels really good to get moving again so &#8216;Round-two&#8217; here we come.
It will be a medicated FET cycle. No need for Down-Regging (because the last Down-Reg shot will still be doing its job)

What I understand so far (but could have it backwards &#8211; will know more when I see it in writing)....
Pill from whenever the postman gets the prescription to us until 8th July!
Should start a withdrawal bleed on 11thJuly 
Oestrogen tabs to prepare the lining
First scan 12th July
Scan 22nd July
Progesterone pessaries
FET week commencing 26th July

This emotional rollercoaster has been hell but it has been great to have somewhere to learn/share/rant! 
Thank you everyone for your support and Best of Luck in whatever comes next for you all. :hugs:
(Hope to see some of you in next loop-the-loop on the rollercoaster once I figure out which Thread I should be on.....)


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone, not sure if anyone looks here anymore but i thought i would update on me... Well i am supposed to be 5weeks 6days and i have a complete lack of symptoms so because i work as sonographer i had a sneaky scan today completely expecting to see something, but nothing there! So i had an internal scan and showed a very small sac measuring only 5 weeks not 6 weeks and there was no fetal pole or even yolk sac present. Looks for all the world like a blighted ovum. I am so completely devastated :cry: The unlucky may thread continues.... i cant even really cry sort of in shock. So i know that i will have to wait a few more days to see what happens, and have another scan and bloods done but it really doesnt look good. There is no way dates can be out when it is IVF is there? :shrug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey gracy, I still check on here. So sorry to hear your news. Could it not be too early to check tho? I thought that's why they only do scan at 7 weeks? I don't know anything tho and your a sonographer so i expect you know much more. I hope the next few days go quickly for you and you can find out whats going on. 

Keep us updated x


----------



## tansey

Garcy sorry to read about you. I hope it was just too early :hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

hi got results definately non viable will probably need a d&c:cry::cry:just cant believe it, i really cant. seems it stopped growing the time of the severe cramping last thurs night, then my body tried to expel it but didnt so there is a lot of haemhorrage in there too. its a damn mess tbh. i wont ignore that sort of cramping again, it was so strong and like bad af x10, but when i phoned they said its fine just the crinone. if they had rechecked bloods it would have told the story


----------



## tansey

So sorry Gracy :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Oh Gracy.... :hugs:

SHIT doesn't even cut it. I'm so sorry you're going through this.

So what happens now? how quickly can they get you in to do the D&C? I hope its soon...


----------



## Gracy 004

So got called back to the clinic and they wont do the d&C for another weeks as the bloods are still so good. I was seen by the head consultant and he said that he agrees that is non viable but while my hormone levels are exactly on track he wont do it as there is a tiny possibility but soooo remote. So i have to wait a week or so before, scan and bloods next friday. In a cruel twist i have had little to no symptoms up until today when we were on our way back into the clinic and got really nauseous and was wretching. Now my boobs finally have blown up like balloons and are sore. How completey miserable. If i hadnt had scan and just bloods i would be so excited now. Life sucks arse sometimes and thats all i can say for it :cry:


----------



## wish2bmama

Omg Gracy, this is terrible. I'm so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

Gracy, pretty much the same thing happened to me only my scan was at seven weeks and there were two empty sacs. They wouldn't do D&C until I was ten weeks. The waiting was just horrendous. Totally understand how you feel

I'd had minor symptoms that just stopped dead. It's the waiting that's the terrible thing. 

Seriously, this thread is a jinx. It really is.


----------



## MissAma

So sorry to hear it Gracy :( You're begin strong. 

What are your plans going ahead?


----------



## brumbar

So sorry Gracy.... Really gutted for you! Hopeit turns out to be ok, but if it dosn't hope you get to put this behind you soon.... This is so much harder than a BFN i would imagine....
yes, this May thread wasn't the luckiest, hope the june girls are doing better! 
we have 1 lost -HH and 4 BFNs - CS, tansey, mummy and myself .... Is this right? Please correct me if i'm wrong... 
Gracy, still hoping you'll do fine...
yes, an unlucky thread perhaps, but the support you've given me was amasing, and it made it sooo much easier... Going through the ivf itself and dealing with the BFN! Lets hope our very next attempts are succesful...and why not a couple of natural BFP miracles! 
Xxxx and babydust to all!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

i agree, the support is great and going forward good luck to us all! we all deserve a break! :) xx


----------



## Looking4aboy

Hello everyone, Im new here, ttc 3 yrs
Me 39 : age problems
Dh: motility, low sperm count, and morf issues

Im in bcp, start stim april 25, tomorrow arrive my meds, Im so exited.
I have two girls, one for first marriage, We love boys, and I wish this Icsi bring this oportunity for us.
Good luck ladies


----------



## joyfulkate

:flower:i start my 2nd ivf in may aswell. so nerves as 1st go failed, x:flower:


----------



## davecr033

I just joined the forum and I am going for IVF first time in May. I am so excited to talk to people who will be going through the same thing. Any advice on getting mentally ready? I've unexplained infertility until friday when I went for hysteroscopy and found out my right tube is blocked. Hubby is perfect with his boys.


----------



## davecr033

Hi Joyfulkate, I am excited that I have someone to share the experience with. I go for consult with Doc tomorrow to review Hysteroscopy results. Turns out my right tube is blocked even though when I had the taken the test years ago everything was open. Then teaching visit week after and ordering of meds.

When do you get started?


----------

